#lubuntu 2010-12-27
<berling> is there any solution for lubuntu freezing on old pcs?
<stlsaint> we would need more a explanation of the error
<stlsaint> and any error reports you get...
<stlsaint> berling: ??
<berling> just searched logs. Usually happens after using firefox or chrome.
<berling> ntpd_initres[985]: parent died before we finished, exiting
<berling> and final log:
<berling> kernel: [   50.136353] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=600
<stwobe> just installed sox - but cannot convert form wav to m3 - error says "SoX was compiled without MP3 encoding support". Even though I installed every Sox realed thing in Synaptic.
<stwobe> mp3 I mean in the above -not m3
<cmdrtebok> hey I was wondering what the minimum amount of hard drive space needed for lubuntu was
<phillw> cmdrtebok: it *can* fit on 512MB
<stlsaint> cmdrtebok: to functionally run i suggest 1-4 gb (thats giving room for installing programs)
<stlsaint> :)
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> my Arch is on 2TB drive :D
<bioterror> thanks to grub 2 :D
<bioterror> feels weird if someone has less than 20GB hdd
<stlsaint> bioterror: feels weird for me if less than 200GB lol
<stlsaint> bioterror: its like anything less then 250 and i cant function properly lol
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> you dont need to install much stuff and you're way beyond 3GB
<stlsaint> MonthOLDpickle: SPAM!!
<Goodgame> hello
<Goodgame> I've got a question on ubuntu, (same on lubuntu I guess). How do we cut/paste files from an user to another?
<wyclif> hey
<wyclif> liking lubuntu a lot
<bioterror> good wyclif
<sligo> hello. i am new to linux and what i learned in ubuntu doesn't always apply to lubuntu.  i downloaded a package from Moneydance which is my financial software.  is there anyway to make an icon executable from the same place the chromium icon is located and get rid of the chromium icon?
<sligo> if this is the wrong place for this question, my apologies
 * woodzy is away: I'm busy
<woodzy> does anyone know how to disable the touch pad on a laptop when a usb or ps/2 mouse is plugged in?
<GaryD> hello all. does anyone know why mplayer goes black after a few minutes? i have the video output set on x11.
<kosaidpoo> GaryD: why not use vlc its cooler
<GaryD> because I can't seem to get the mozilla-vlc-plugin to ever work.
<kosaidpoo> GaryD: ahhi tho u jst askin abt the desktop app
<GaryD> it never plays videos in firefox.
<kosaidpoo> GaryD: does it give you any error msg ?
<GaryD> kosaidpoo: no. the screen just goes blank. i am using gnome-mplayer.
<GaryD> i still get sound, though?
<Yorvyk> GaryD, is that not the screensaver kicking in
<kosaidpoo> GaryD: uhmm weird
<GaryD> Yorvyk: i have the screensaver disabled. It doesn't happen all the time either, mainly in embedded videos, but it does happen on local videos too.
<Yorvyk> uhmm weird :/
<GaryD> yep. a friend of mine is having the same problem.
<Yorvyk> GaryD, Have you tried starting it from the command line to see if it throes any error out?
<GaryD> Yorvyk: no, i haven't. i will do that next time. does anyone else have this problem? i notice on the forums and mailing lists that others are having the same problem, but only with vdpau output. also, i do have unclutter enabled. coudl that causea problem? i notice that sometimes it happens when the mouse disappears. not always though.
<Yorvyk> GaryD, I've not had the problem.
<GaryD> and you use gnome-mplayer?
<Yorvyk> Does it happen only with a certain format or any format
<Yorvyk> yes gnome mplayer
<GaryD> what is your video output?
<Yorvyk> Intel or SiS
<GaryD> oh
<Yorvyk> vdpau is nVidia?
<GaryD> i am using x11. on my computer i have nvidea card. on my friend's computer there is xserver-xorg-video-intel.
<Yorvyk> Sorry I see, it is X11 yes
<Yorvyk> BRB
<Yorvyk> GaryD, is this on full-screen
<GaryD> Yorvyk: yes.
<Yorvyk> Do certain videos all ways fail?
<GaryD> No. It seems to be totally random, but it nearly always happens with embedded videos.
<GaryD> i would just use vlc, but as i said, the mozilla plugin never works...not even sometimes.
<GaryD> and what is up with that?
<GaryD> also, if there was any other player besides mplayer or vlc with a browser plugin for firefox, i would use that.
<GaryD> and even with chrome, i seem to always have multimedia problems. even with all the extras installed.
<GaryD> it is very annoying.
<Yorvyk> The only probelms I get a stuttering or the audio out of sync with the video
<Yorvyk> There does seem to be people having trouble with vdpau and no solutions
<GaryD> I have seen that. i don't even have vdpau installed. i have the proprietary nvidia driver and xserver-xorg-video-nv.
<GaryD> someone told me to install smplayer and it would "automagically" fix the problem...what do you think?
<Yorvyk> One can but try.  Although I'm surprised VLC won't work for you.
<GaryD> vlc works great. it is my player of choice. it is just that no videos will load in the browser. i get a "video loading" thing on the video screen and it never loads. i have waited a long time before too. at least 20 minutes.
<GaryD> i get no errors when ran from the command line.
<Yorvyk> GaryD, not helpful :(
<jhrjd> hi all
<jhrjd> i need help, who could help me, please?
<Yorvyk> jhrjd, If you ask we can try :)
<jhrjd> ok thank you very much, only wanted to know if i may, so i explain my request:
<jhrjd> sorry for my english, i'm italian, i would add at the under bar, the pulsant: lock application blocked
<jhrjd> i remember that there is one like in ubuntu
<Yorvyk> GaryD, have you tried different video outputs?
<jhrjd> now i would use lubuntu and i would like to add the similar pulsant
<Yorvyk> jhrjd, Sorry I don't understand, can you explain it another way
<jhrjd> yes certainly
<jhrjd> i mean a button that is useful to unlock the software has gone in crash
<GaryD> Yorvyk: yes. they all don't work. also, do you think post-processing could have something to do with it?
<Yorvyk> GaryD, just looking at I have Minimal set on this machine.  I'm not really sure what it does
<GaryD> hmmm...dang
<Yorvyk> jhrjd, I know what you mean now
<jhrjd> and i used it on using ubuntu, adding it to the taskbar located in the downside of the desktop
<jhrjd> and my problem is that i don't know the way to find it on distro lubuntu
<jhrjd> i tried to click with right mouse on taskbar but i did not find in the possible options
<GaryD> i set post-processing to max. no good.
<Yorvyk> jhrjd, I think i know what you mean but can't remember the name
<Yorvyk> GaryD, it seems to alter the picture quality as far as I can tell
<jhrjd> ok thanks
<Yorvyk> jhrjd, is it the skull and cross bones looking thing?
<jhrjd> i think not
<GaryD> what the crap. i have seen this exact problem go unsolved on nearly all versions of ubuntu. from 8.04 to now. why hasn't this been fixed yet? also, why does lubuntu use a player for default that doesn't work properly? as far as that goes, why is it that the only player that works in a browser seem to be totem?
<Yorvyk> jhrjd, Is it called 'Force Quit'
<jhrjd> yes, that one
<jhrjd> is there a similar one in lubuntu too?
<Yorvyk> GaryD, I can't get Totem to work exept with Xubuntu
<GaryD> Yorvyk: totem comes with ubuntu by default. i have never had a problem with it. this is wierd.
<Yorvyk> jhrjd, No and I'm not sure if the Ubuntu one would work, give me a moment to find it.
<Yorvyk> GaryD, I know I used to install VLC in Ubuntu to get things to work.
<GaryD> lol...that's crazy!
<jhrjd> Yorvyk, okay, as long as you want, thanks again for your help
<GaryD> i wonder why i have these problems....also it doesn't make any sense since it is random and even my friend with a much older computer is having the same exact problems.
<GaryD> i hate this. i talked up lubuntu a lot and now i have a lot of problems.
<jhrjd> GaryD: are you saying to me?
<GaryD> jhrjd: nope. just saying ingeneral.
<GaryD> in general
<jhrjd> ok i see
<Yorvyk> GaryD, the problem is, nobody seems to know what the problem is.  It appears, to me, that certain combinations of software just won't work on some machines.
<GaryD> Yorvyk: i hear ya. so what do you suggest i do? convert back to windows?
<Yorvyk> jhrjd, There skull and cross bones one I was thinking of is 'xkill'. If you open the terminal and type xkill it turns the cursor into a skull and cross bones and you click on the window you want to kill.
<Yorvyk> GaryD, have you tried smplayer?
<jhrjd> ok thank you, i will do in that way
<GaryD> Yorvyk: i have not. although, the mozilla plugin depends on gnome-mplayer. so i would still have the problem with embedded videos, right?
<jhrjd> thank you very much, now i go, good night all
<GaryD> night
<GaryD> also, smplayer is a qt frontend.
<bioterror> pcmanfm > thunar
<bioterror> that one is clear thing
<GaryD> bioterror: what?
<Yorvyk> GaryD, forgot about the Qt thing.  It drags a lot of dependencies in as I remember.
<GaryD> Yorvyk: yeah, unfortunately
<GaryD> bioterror: pcmanfm rocks
<Yorvyk> GaryD, pity pcmanfm can't play movies :)
<GaryD> Yorvyk: i support that.
<Yorvyk> GaryD, I rarely play video at full screen, but just tried Sintel and it went blank about 15 mins in and the sound is continuing
<GaryD> Yorvyk: that is the problem.
<Yorvyk> I'll leave it to see if it comes back on.  No error messages though.
<GaryD> I watch all videos in fullscreen. my family watches movies at night. we get tired of this black screen. even my 6 year old recognizes the player and says "please daddy, not that one, it will mess up!"
<GaryD> btw...sintel rocks
<Yorvyk> Have you tried just maximising the window rather than using full-screen?
<GaryD> I could, but it kinda defeats the purpose of seeing nothing but the video.
<Yorvyk> I just wondered if that would work.
<GaryD> i think the problem is just with fullscreen. not sure though.
<Yorvyk> If it did then the problem is with full-screen mode and may help the developer(s)
<GaryD> right. i will try that.
<GaryD> ok. thanks for all the help and suggestions. i have to go, but will be back sometime tomorrow with a follow up.
#lubuntu 2010-12-28
<n00bo> hi..is there any particular reason or advantage why lubuntu uses openjdk instead of sun'S (now oracle's) jdk?
<phillw> hyperair: maybe you can answer this one .... "(00:27:45) n00bo: hi..is there any particular reason or advantage why lubuntu uses openjdk instead of sun'S (now oracle's) jdk?"
<n00bo> i'd really like to know... ^^
<phillw> I'm guessing it is about licensing issue.
<n00bo> hmm
<n00bo> did oracle changed sth?
<hyperair> phillw: because of licensing issues?
<hyperair> sun/oracle's jdk is sitting in partner.canonical.com or something
<hyperair> you can always enable that repository to get it
<n00bo> afk for 5
<phillw> hyperair: so it will be because it is not in the main repositories?
<hyperair> yes
<phillw> okies, then at least n00bo has an answer, thanks for the explanation :)
<n00bo> thx
<phillw> n00bo: fortunately on the real small Lubuntu team we have a couple of MOTUs. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU I just call them Sir :D
<phillw> n00bo you will be receiving an invite to our offtopic channel, we chill out on there along with people from several other teams :)
<n00bo> i don't like that aqualung audio player..any recommendations for another  music player? something capable for listening radio-streams and mp3's without any "media-librarys"?
<UndiFineD> \o/ got dropbox working
<UndiFineD> installed, but not using nautilus
<UndiFineD> now all i need is chromium to sync
<hajour> $ chromium-browser
<hajour> [18842:18842:21147969110:ERROR:chrome/browser/sync/profile_sync_service.cc(542)] Unrecoverable error detected -- ProfileSyncService unusable.Sync Configuration failed.
<hajour> [18842:18842:21147969179:ERROR:chrome/browser/sync/profile_sync_service.cc(546)] chrome/browser/sync/profile_sync_service.cc[937] Observe
<hajour> hai all .are you all still alive?:P
<hajour> o o wrong chat sorry
<bittin> bittin@jabber.se i need more geeks to chat with :)
<hajour> hai bittin
<bittin> hi
<hajour> how are you bittin ?
<bittin> great
<hajour> i think a lot are eating now or work
<hajour> what would you like to talk about bittin ?:)
<haddiman> Does gnome-do work well with Lubuntu or will it need to install a bunch of extra gnome libraries? Is there a similar program that's more lightweight?
<bioterror> what does gnome-do do?
<Mark76> What does agadoo do do?
<bioterror>     A launcher application for gnome (like Launchy or Katapult)
<haddiman> Oops sorry, should have specified that. It allows you to quickly start up programs or find files. You hit a keyboard shortcut and start typing and just hit enter when it finds what you're looking for. It's a lot faster than going through menus.
<bioterror> alt+f2
<Yorvyk> haddiman, look at kupfer
<haddiman> bioterror: Haha, very true. I already use that for some things, but I never considered it as an answer to my question. It would be the most lightweight solution but pretty limited in functionality compared to gnome-do.
<bioterror> I know my systems, I've never found usage for that kind of application
<haddiman> Yorvyk: Kupfer looks nice. Thanks! Some googling tells me that it is indeed more lightweight than Gnome-do. It doesn't need the mono libraries and all that.
<Yorvyk> haddiman, It is rather pleasant little program
<haddiman> bioterror: To each their own I guess. I just find if useful that instead of opening up PCman or Chromium and manually navigating to what I'm looking for I can just quickly type it and hit enter.
<haddiman> There's also a lot plug-ins that you can do all sorts of things with.
<Yorvyk> haddiman, kupfer can be a bit fiddly to get things setup how you want but worth the effort I think
<sultan2> http://opendotdotdot.blogspot.com/2010/12/putin-orders-russian-move-to-gnulinux.html
<Mark76> Hey sultan2
<bioterror> haddiman, install gnome-do and bind it to alt+f2
<bioterror> problem solved
<sultan2> Hallo Mark76 ;)
<haddiman> bioterror: I don't think you understand my question. My concern is that Gnome-do will install Mono and Gnome libraries. I'm looking for something with similar functionality but more lightweight.
<Mark76> Have you eaten any more pu...
<bioterror> well, you cant have all those neat features without dependencies
<Mark76> No, I can't do it
<haddiman> To people with Broadcom wireless cards: do you prefer the STA or the B43 drivers? My card supports both and I've gotten conflicting information as to which works better.
<bioterror> people seems to use B43 more
<UndiFineD> o/
<sultan2> \o UndiFineD
<foxnesn> how do i create a launcher in Lubuntu? it is not like Ubuntu where you just right click the desktop
<foxnesn> guessing it is a LXDE thing
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> like desktop icon or what
<foxnesn> app launcher
 * bioterror does not compute
<Yorvyk> .desktop file?
<bioterror> I was about where to find them, but seems to be something else
<bioterror> havent used gnome for a while and even if i have, no idea about app launchers
<Mark76> You have to drag a .desktop file from /usr/share/applications to ~/Desktop
<foxnesn> hrm
<foxnesn> more of an app launcher
<foxnesn> i installed an application and now i want to launch it from the menu
<foxnesn> in ubuntu you can right click on the desktop and make it and then drag it
<foxnesn> but there is no launcher menu item when right clicking in Lubuntu
<foxnesn> seems like a weird limitation using LXDE instead of Gnome
<bioterror> things are done differentely
<bioterror> when you install something using apt-get, it usually goes to menu
<foxnesn> yea
<foxnesn> not in LXDE all the time which is fine
<foxnesn> i just have to manipulate the LXpanel
<foxnesn> not a big deal i got it now
<foxnesn> thought maybe there was a quicker way
<bioterror> good night
<sultan2> Good night
#lubuntu 2010-12-29
<ChrisDruif> *quite*
<stlsaint_> phillw: ping
<stlsaint_> i have a bug
<stlsaint_> anyone around??
<stlsaint_> hey i need to get this bug checked out before i report it
<phillw> stlsaint_: well if you hang around for than 10 seconds...
<phillw> *for more than*
<stlsaint_> phillw: yea but this potential *bug* is really pissing me off as it makes me hard kill my system and its happening quite often now
<bioterror> what
<stlsaint_> if anyone dares to try it here are the steps:
<stlsaint_> 1. Right click panel and select to "Add to panel" option
<stlsaint_> 2. Go to "Panel Applets" tab
<stlsaint_> 3. Select in the bottom left corner next to virtual desktops the double window "iconify" icon button
<stlsaint_> your panel should disappear along with all
<stlsaint_> running applications left in background
<stlsaint_> one reason why im running now with the nick: stlsaint_ instead of stlsaint
<stlsaint_> my irc client was left hanging as i hard kill my system >:|
<stlsaint_> if anyone else gets this same response i will file report
<phillw> stlsaint_: I'd suggest reporting it to the mailing list.
<stlsaint_> mailing list?
<stlsaint_> i wouldnt file with apport or launchpad
<stlsaint_> im actually looking on lp right now in lubuntu, i dont see how to file bug as with others
<stlsaint_> phillw: considering i have had this panel issue with before without performing the same procedures im unsure what the specific component would be,
<stlsaint_> i will send to mailing list now but that doesnt offer much in the way of tracking, triaging, etc
<phillw> stlsaint_: pop it on to the mailing list
<phillw> the devs and techie people will ask you for more details
 * phillw bed time for this little piglet, I will see you all later
<balsaq> is there such a thing as a lubuntu affiliation
<hblount> hi. what is the name of the gui app that lets me search and install software?
<JoeMaverickSett> hblount: Synaptics Package Manager or Ubuntu Software Center ?
<hblount> oh yeah the latter. thanks
<hblount> how do i install that?
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> hblount, apt-get is all you need ;D
<bioterror> you dont need software center ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> hblount: in synaptics, it's called software-center. or sudo apt-get install software-center. :)
<bioterror> I've tried that couple of times at my parents-in-law and I've been really "WTF?!"
<JoeMaverickSett> hblount: but i'd go with bioterror though. :)
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, as you always do
<bioterror> oh my 'lil follower :D
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: aye, sir. :P
<bioterror> have you managed to put up that cult of bioterror's followers :D
 * JoeMaverickSett goes back to his following as the leader is here.
<hblount> im too noob
<bioterror> hblount, what you want to search
<bioterror> we can make few examples
<bioterror> to get you up n running with apt-get
<JoeMaverickSett> hblount: not noob, just haven't got around to getting to know yet. :)
<hblount> and lazy :P
<hblount> E: Package 'software-center' has no installation candidate
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<hblount> i tried sudo apt-get install software-center
<JoeMaverickSett> hblount: well, if that is the case, what it is that you wanted to find or install from software center? or you just wanted the Ubuntu Software Center? :D
<jussi> What is the name of the window manager in lxde/lubuntu?
<hblount> i want to look at diff stuff and read about em :P
<bioterror> jussi, Lubuntu uses OpenBox
<bioterror> hblount, I'm trying to figure out a example for you
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: would you suggest apt-cache show <package> to hblount 's issue? :D /me uses that even on my vanilla ubuntu.
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> I use it alot
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<bioterror> let's say that I've been upgraded to a project manager
<bioterror> and I have to start coordinate some projects
<bioterror> and I'm like "hmmm... what software I could use for this..."
<bioterror> and I can use apt-cache to show me a software with command "apt-cache search project |grep management"
<bioterror> and I see a listing
<bioterror> planner - project management application
<bioterror> that sounds promising, right?
<bioterror> then I can say "apt-cache show planner |less"
<bioterror> and I can see something like this
<bioterror> Description: project management application
<bioterror>  Planner is a Project Management application that supports Gantt charts,
<bioterror>  resource allocation and integration with other GNOME applications.
<bioterror> and doesnt that Gannt charts sounds promising?
<JoeMaverickSett> very promising.
<hblount> what is the |less part?
<bioterror> hblount, it's same as "|more" but I can scroll with pgup and pgdown
<hblount> oh
<bioterror> if you want to search for games
<bioterror> you can use like "apt-cache search mmorpg
<bioterror> "
<hblount> cool thanks!
<bioterror> anything else in your mind
<hblount> which one is the thing that shows cpu temp in taskbar?
<bioterror> if you want to find a game that's like lemmings, well, "apt-cache search lemmings"
<bioterror> that requires lm-sensors
<bioterror> and lubuntu doesnt have that kind of app for taskbar, AFAIK
<bioterror> hblount, http://ricecows.org/conky.png but you can configure conky to show that statics for you
<hblount> yeah conky cool
<hblount> how do i install that?
<bioterror> conky?
<hblount> yeah
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<bioterror> then sudo sensors-detect
<bioterror> answer yes to all questions
<hblount> k thx
<bioterror> then you need to install conky
<hblount> E: Package 'lm-sensors' has no installation candidate....whats that mean?
<bioterror> lm-sensors - utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> hblount, did you just say "sudo apt-get install lm-sensors"?
<JoeMaverickSett> :|
<bioterror> Wed10:39 <bioterror> hblount, did you just say "sudo apt-get install lm-sensors"?
<hblount> yeah
<bioterror> that's weird
<bioterror> hblount, is your repositories okay
<bioterror> have you enable all the repos
<bioterror> partners and stuff from the synaptic
<hblount> idk. i just installed 10.10 right now with 3rd party software thing checked
<bioterror> yeah it's called partners
<hblount> same msg when i tried sudo apt-get install software-center
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<hblount> is this update manageer equivalent?
<hblount> nm
<bioterror> did you update your repository?
<hblount> oh now it works! wtf
<bioterror> good
<hblount> what did i do in the 30min i've had this installed?
<bioterror> what
<hblount> i installed lubuntu 30min ago
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update
<bioterror> that's usually suggested to do when you're dealing with packages
<bioterror> as you need your repositories to be up-to-date
<bioterror> are you now installing lm-sensors? :D
<hblount> yeah! thanks bioterror! all nice then turn around and gas a bunch of ppl or what
<bioterror> are we going to configure that conky for you or what's in your mind
<hblount> Sorry, no sensors were detected.
<hblount> This is relatively common on laptops, where thermal management is
<bioterror> :o
<hblount> handled by ACPI rather than the OS.
<bioterror> what kind of laptop are you running then?
<bioterror> or what
<hblount> i swear i had it on here before
<hblount> its an old acer aspire 3613
<jussi> hblount: theres some acer modules you can install iirc
<jussi> not sure if they are for your model though
<hblount> i had something that was a tiny black square on the bottom right in the task bar that had green number with temp as well as little graph looking thing
<hblount> jussi: how do i find and install acer modules?
<jussi> !find acer
<jussi> no bot here?
<bioterror> !acer
<hblount> !acer
<jussi> Ill put her here until we get a more permanent one
<jussi> !find acer
<ubottu> Found: dnstracer, acerhk-source, apt-forktracer, extremetuxracer, extremetuxracer-data, extremetuxracer-dbg, extremetuxracer-extras, extremetuxracer-gimp-dev, leaktracer, opticalraytracer (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=acer&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<bioterror> jussi, nice
<jussi> !info acerhk-source
<ubottu> acerhk-source (source: acerhk): Source for the acerhk driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.35-8 (maverick), package size 38 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ubot5> acerhk-source (source: acerhk): Source for the acerhk driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.35-8 (lucid), package size 38 kB, installed size 80 kB
<jussi> oh, ubot5is here
<jussi> hrrr
<jussi> ubottu: part
<jussi> though Ive no idea what the acerhk driver is
<jussi> This driver will give access to the special keys on notebooks of the  Acer Travelmate series, which are not handled by the keyboard driver.
<jussi> It also has some other related functionality (depending on the model):
<jussi>    * controlling LEDs (Mail, Wireless)
<jussi>    * enable/disable wireless hardware
<hblount> dam thats diff from mine
<jussi> hblount: mind: It also works on notebooks from other manufacturers (some Medion, Fujitsu-Siemens, Compal, Xbook...).
<hblount> i want my horizontal scroll to work on my touchpad :P
<jussi> see apt-cache show acerhk-source
<hblount> i see. how do i install?
<hblount> nm
<hblount> wow it seems big
<jussi> Hrm, I seem to have lost the networking applet - can someone advise me of the name of it? (ie. the command to start it from alt+f2?)
<bioterror> nm-applet
<jussi> oh, its using the gnome one :)
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> there's two apps
<bioterror> it's wicd or gnome-nm-applet
<bioterror> not that much to choose from
<jussi> the gnome one is nice withthe presetup 3g stuff :)
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> wicd is without gnome :)
<jussi> and is lubuntu using ayatana notifications or ?
<bioterror> dunno about that
<jussi> ahh, its just the notification-daemon :)
<craigbass1976> My computer is a turd, and I put LXDE on it to help speed things up.  Things are sitll slow. One item I was curious about was the gnome-system-monitor.  Why would this be running with lxde being my desktop?
<craigbass1976> And can I safely kill it?
<Yorvyk> yep
<bioterror> could you please specify your situation more
<bioterror> you've a ubuntu installation and you installed just lxde or lubuntu-desktop or what
<craigbass1976> bioterror, It was a regular ubuntu install, then I grabbed the lubuntu-desktop
<stlsaint> sup folks
<stlsaint> craigbass1976: well that explains why you have gnome running! :D
<bioterror> craigbass1976, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<craigbass1976> bioterror, how different do you suppose the lucid version would be?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get remove gnome\*
<stlsaint> bioterror: oh thats a nice little tut
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<stlsaint> lol, thats one heck of a one-liner
<bioterror> rather sudo apt-get purge :D
<craigbass1976> meh?   all three?
<craigbass1976> I'm looking through my bash history, and I really have no idea how lxde ended up on here in the first place; maybe it was a clean install and I junked it up afterward...
<craigbass1976> bioterror, thanks, I'll run those and see what happens
<bioterror> craigbass1976, keep wired connection near you
<bioterror> if you happen to loose wlan connection or something
<bioterror> if you're using laptop
<bioterror> or wi-fi at all
<craigbass1976> bioterror, I'm on a wire already.
<bioterror> nice
<craigbass1976> bioterror, and I probably shouldn't be in the GUI while Im doing this, should I...
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> doesnt matter if you're doing it from lubuntu :D
<bioterror> but yeah
<bioterror> I usually do it from console
<craigbass1976> Ok; see you folks later.
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> clean system he shall have
<bioterror> I hope so
<craigbass1976> bioterror, I'm all set now, things are a bit quicker.  Is there anyway to set spacer width?  Even at 0, it kind of fills a wide space.  I've read about turning stretch on and off, but I don't see where I can do that.
<craigbass1976> Anyone know of a way to get four desktops in the pager, rather than two?
<craigbass1976> Forget the first question, I see how to unstretch things
<Yorvyk> craigbass1976, Prefs > openbox config manager > desktops
<craigbass1976> Yorvyk, awesome.
<h4wk> hi everyone
<h4wk> :D
<Yorvyk> hi
<h4wk> I love Lubuntu and from now on I will come here more often
<Yorvyk> h4wk, if you want to meet other Lubuntu fans go to #lubuntu-offtopic as well.  As there is usually somebody having a chat in there.
<h4wk> thank you I will
<haddiman> Is there a keyboard shortcut for locking the screen or a way to bind one?
#lubuntu 2010-12-30
<hblount> hi. how do i change the time format so the seconds arent displayed?
<bioterror> stalane: create yourself a user
<stalane> bioterror, how do i do that?
<bioterror> I dunno, but you're ircing as a root
<stalane> bioterror, i am root
<stalane> bioterror, running lupu510
<bioterror> I cant understand why this network allows people to connect with root username
<stalane> bioterror, does this channel get busy?
<bioterror> 09:57 -!- Irssi: Connection to irc.elisa.fi established
<bioterror> 09:57 -!- Please wait while we process your connection.
<bioterror> 09:58 -!- You (~root@*) are banned from this server: You may not enter as root on this server
<bioterror> 09:58 -!- ERROR Closing Link: root__[unknown@e212-54-27-170.elisa-laajakaista.fi] (K-lined: You may not enter as root on this server)
<bioterror> that's how it should be done
<johnnyw> quit
<jussi> PUKEMON: ++
<PUKEMON> ;D
<PUKEMON> jussi, you mean that freenode should have *!*root@* k-lined?-)
<jussi> yup...
<PUKEMON> abso ... lutely
<jussi> but its way too much work for staff thouhg...
<leszek> hi
<hblount> hi. how do i make a shortcut/link?
<Yorvyk> hblount,  hi
<Yorvyk> hblount, what exactly are you try to do?
<hblount> i want to make a shortcut for a game i got
<hblount> put in taskbar or desktop
<Yorvyk> hblount, you have to make a .desktop file in the desktop folder
<hblount> ok. then what?
<Yorvyk> hblount, It needs to look something like http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/k6wL45id
<bittin> computer porn: http://shuffling.se/forum/index.php?topic=497.msg24190#msg24190
<haddiman> How can I search a directory? I need to find files that have a certain phrase anywhere in there name. PCmanFM doesn't seem to have built in search functions. Sorry if this is a stupid question. I'm a newb.
<phillw> haddiman: I use the terminal to do that sort of thing.
<haddiman> ahh
<haddiman> I just downloaded a program called searchmonkey which did the job. I should probably buff up my command line skills and learn how to properly use "find" and all that.
<phillw> if you start lxterminal and cd to the directory then issue 'grep word *' (without the ''s)
<phillw> where word is what you want
<haddiman> Thanks
#lubuntu 2010-12-31
<mmaksimov> Hi all. I still have trouble booting Natty Alpha1 on one machine, the BIOS does not seem to recognize the CD as bootable. I've double-checked the iso and the CD, I've booted another machine from that CD, I've re-burned the image and checked another CD... It just doesn't boot on that machine. Any suggestions not involving booting from USB?
<UndiFineD> sledgehammer it ?
<M0hi> mmaksimov, tried a Live USB?
<M0hi> aww
<M0hi> It might be your hardware issue
<UndiFineD> flash the bios ?
<M0hi> yours is a desktop or a laptop?
<M0hi> UndiFineD, yeah thats also an option
<mmaksimov> M0hi, a desktop. And it boots normally from, say, Lubuntu 10.10 CD :(
<Yorvyk> mmaksimov, wait a few days, Alpha 2 is due.
<mmaksimov> Yorvyk, I think I will. Just wanted to help testing alpha1 ;)
<Yorvyk> mmaksimov, what happens with Alpha 1, does it try to boot the CD
<mmaksimov> Yorvyk, no, the BIOS doesn't regard the CD as bootable. "Non-system disk or disk error, instert system disk and press..."
<Yorvyk> mmaksimov, Hmmmm, what speed are you writing the CD at?
<mmaksimov> Yorvyk, lowest possible for a device. One disk at 4x, another at 8x. They are both read and checksumed correctly on the desktop that doesn't boot from them (I've installed 10.10 for that purpose). The one burned at 4x was burned on that same desktop.
<Yorvyk> mmaksimov, Bizaare :/
<Yorvyk> mmaksimov, if you want to play with the Alpha release you could upgrade 10.10 to Natty
<mmaksimov> Yorvyk, this will not resolve the CD-booting issue :)
<Yorvyk> mmaksimov, no, it's just an alternative way of playing with Natty if you so wish.
<Yorvyk> mmaksimov, What hardware is it maybe others have had the same problem
<mmaksimov> (opening up the box to see the motherboard)
<mmaksimov> Yorvyk, MS7005 ver.2 board (probably MSI's) with P4 CPU
<Yorvyk> mmaksimov, I can't find any reports of anybody having problems with that mobo, hopefully it will just be a quirk with Alpha1 and Alpha 2 wiil work.
<Yorvyk> mmaksimov,  for future reference your board is MSI 651M-V
<mmaksimov> Yorvyk, thanks
<Yorvyk> mmaksimov, np, hope Alpha 2 works for you
<phillw> ;flood
<phillw> grrr.....
<phillw> too used to dragoneyes!!!!
<M0hi> phillw, LOL
#lubuntu 2011-01-01
<zebastianortis> http://freedomainradio.com/BOARD/forums/p/28810/221573.aspx#221573
<now3d> Hi there.  Could I ask if you would consider switching the Adobe Flash videos to be in the Ogg Theora format and use <video> tag? I looked at http://lubuntu.net/ but all the videos wouldn't play from Firefox on Ubuntu.
<Timo_> that's an interesting point you're making :)
<phillw> hiyas now3d you can propose it on the mailing list, but we are running really tight for the 11.04 deadlines
<phillw> now3d: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<phillw> all contributions are welcome, and we do have some lively discussions on emails - but you will not be spammed to death and have your email inbox filled :D
<needhelp> hi@all
<needhelp> i installed lubuntu but in the end the pc needs to restart
<needhelp> but didnt restart
<needhelp> i close the pc myself
<needhelp> and after i started the pc nothing works
<needhelp> i cant open webbrowser
<needhelp> someone can help me
<now3d> phillw: ok, i will email. Do you know if i can post without being a member to lxde-list@lists.sourceforge.net ?
<now3d> needhelp: what happens when you restart? Can you login ok?
<needhelp> i can login
<needhelp> i see the destop
<needhelp> but i cant use the webbrowser and other programms
<needhelp> thats the 2nd time i installed but same problem
<now3d> are the other programs on the start menu?
<now3d> perhaps your hard drive has errors, which prevent the install completing.
<needhelp> mhh wait i need to start my pc
<needhelp> ok i started it is there a opinion to repair by cd?
<needhelp> my english is not so good im from germany
<Yorvyk> needhelp, there isn't a repair option. What's the problem
<needhelp> i installed lubuntu but in the end of the instalation it needs to restart but after 15 min the computer didnt restart
<Yorvyk> now3d, I think your suggestion about the videos is a good one, if you wan'y I'll put it in the mailing list for you .
<needhelp> i  closed the computer myself
<needhelp> and after i start computer nothing works
<needhelp> i can login
<needhelp> webbrowser cant start
<needhelp> i can start terminal
<Yorvyk> needhelp, type 'chromium-browser' in the terminal
<needhelp> failed
<now3d> needhelp: You could press Alt+F-key, and see if any error messages there
<now3d> needhelp: Also please boot and check your drives for bad sectors: http://m.jguk.org/2007/11/check-your-filesystems.html
<needhelp> after i did
<needhelp> what need i do
<needhelp> can i repair the system by cd or a code
<needhelp> cant
<Yorvyk> needhelp, did the browser start
<needhelp> no ddidnt
<Yorvyk> did you get any error message in the terminal
<needhelp> y i did wait i trie to copy by usb stick
<needhelp> cant anybody help me
<needhelp> can i install firefoy
<needhelp> firefox if yes how
<now3d> needhelp: Did you complete fsck check on your drive?
<now3d> needhelp: Did you press Alt+F-key and see any output indicating the error?
<bioterror> X was broken on Natty
<now3d> needhelp: I will wait for your replies on these two questions before providing further help
<bioterror> upgrades fixed it
<needhelp> nothing happens if i press alt+ f
<now3d> Which F-Keys did you press?
<needhelp> F
<needhelp> ah sry i need to pres f1 or f2 or f3
<now3d> F is a "function key" see top of keyboard
<needhelp> orß
<needhelp> OR?
<needhelp> what
<now3d> press Ctrl+Alt+F1  etc
<needhelp> i need to login?
<now3d> no, just look at the error output. You can see the error from install. do not reboot manuaully
<needhelp> im newbie in linux
<needhelp> how i see the error output
<needhelp> i need to write something?
<now3d> are there any errors indicated on the different screens?
<now3d> Ctrl+Alt+F8 normally should show after the install
<needhelp> how i come out command display i pushed crt+alt+f1     now if i push crt+alt+f8 nothing happens
<Yorvyk> ctrl+alt+f7
<needhelp> ok i pushed ctr  alt f8  ther is only a _
<needhelp> what do i need to do
<needhelp> only a _ is blinking
<needhelp> what do i need to do
<now3d> needhelp: Did you look after the install completed?   Or did you reboot?
<bioterror> hi sz
<szczur> hi bioterror
<lubuntufan> Hello, can someone tell me how many partitions to create and the size, including swap. thanks
<Yorvyk> lubuntufan, you can get away with as little as 3 GiB for /
<bioterror> one partition and swap
<bioterror> depends what you're doing
<bioterror> and how much ram
<bioterror> if you're going to hibernate, then about as much SAWP as you have you RAM
<bioterror> but like 2GB is okay for the swap and rest /
<Yorvyk> lubuntufan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq is as good as any expalnation of swap
<lubuntufan> Thanks, Yorvyk. I have been having difficulties with teh installation. Primary HD is Win7 and I am installing to a SD Card (duped as a HD) and from a USB. It installs fine but deletes all teh partitions on the SD.
<Yorvyk> lubuntufan, that depends on what you tell the installer to do
<Yorvyk> lubuntufan, I always specify which partition to install to.
<lubuntufan> If I try to install on a Fat32 partition on the SD, I get an error that no root file system defined. Hence chose the automated install "install along with other OSs" option.
<Yorvyk> lubuntufan, it won't install on FAT32
<Yorvyk> and I wouldn't recommend a swap a partition on an SD card either
<Yorvyk> unless you only intend to try it for a short while
<lubuntufan> Ok. that's where teh problem is..not installing on Fat32. So what do you receommend?
<bioterror> ext4 ofkooz
<lubuntufan> How about NTFS?
<bioterror> hahahaha
<bioterror> "I Like my filesystem like my girls, fat and 16" :D
<Yorvyk> ext2 on an SD card or create a partition on the HD
<Yorvyk> If you have over 1.5 GiB of RAM you don't really need swap
<bioterror> Yorvyk, any scientific proofs about not using journaling fs on sd
<lubuntufan> Thanks. so do I need to create 2 partitions or will the installer also create the swap partition?
<lubuntufan> ok. that answered my question...I have 4GB RAM
<Yorvyk> So use manual install and select the SD card if you want to install there and tell it to format Ext2 and mount it at /
<Yorvyk> bioterror, SD cards don't have very good wear levelling built in and are not designed to be constantly written and erased.
<bioterror> Yorvyk, I think that's related to older cards
<bioterror> flash drive technology has advanced
<lubuntufan> Thank you so much Yorvyk. I will give it a try. But a bit leery on teh manual install. My SD is a SDHC Ultra II - 16GB.
<bioterror> have you heard that they are using SSD drives!
<lubuntufan> I am trying to us Lubuntu as a lightweight qucik boot for surfing/youtube etc.
<bioterror> Yorvyk, if you think about DSLR cameras
<Yorvyk> Yes but SSD drives have wear levelling algorithms built in so the same space doesn't get written to again and again.
<Yorvyk> Good luck lubuntufan, any more problems call back :)
<bioterror> ext4 can be used without journaling
<bioterror> :D
<lubuntufan> Thank you guys. The other reaon I am using teh SD is as I am running out of space in teh primary HD.
<Yorvyk> I just recommend Ext2 because it saves altering parameters
<Yorvyk> lubuntufan, you need to have a tidy up :)
<lubuntufan> Let me try the installation again :)
<Yorvyk> bioterror, Newer SD cards could last for years before failing but I don't like encouraging excessive wear if it can be avoided
<bioterror> well yeah
<bioterror> those are okay for reading stuff
<bioterror> but constant usage is not good as browser cache on stuff
<bioterror> and stuff
<Yorvyk> In a camera you are not constantly reading and writing
<bioterror> you're writing
<phillw> I always advise a microsoft approved speed usb device, they are faster ans designed with fault tollarence built in. They cost 2 - 3 times of a standard usb stick, but mine has never let me down. I recall one guy saying he was going to blow up the manufactures of the 'cheap' ones as he'd had several fail on him. :P
<bioterror> if you use RAW files, you write 10-40MB files
<Yorvyk> USB stickes are different to SD cards.  SD cards rely on the controller and on cheap card readers fitted to most PCs these are not brilliant
<phillw> Yorvyk: there are also SD cards and 'SD' cards... same applies - you get what you pay for :)
<Yorvyk> The two most reliable USB flash drives I've had were £5 for 2 from Netto
<Yorvyk> But if the controller is nothing great it may still end up writing to the same place over and over again
<phillw> my 2GB one runs a full lubuntu with remembering every thing, it's actually hard to determine which is faster, as lubuntu is so lean.
<phillw> my next laptop will be usb3 :D
<Yorvyk> Can you get USB3 things to plug in?
<phillw> I'm not sure if usb3 is fully supported in the kernel.
<Yorvyk> May not be as there isn't much to test it on.
<bioterror> 64GB USB3 stick is cheap ;)
<Yorvyk> How cheap
<phillw> Yorvyk: I've not seen it officially announced yet ... http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/255991/linux-first-to-support-usb-3
<Yorvyk> I saw a MOBO about 18 months ago with USB3 on it but there was nothing to plug into it.
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> actually
<bioterror> 60GB usb 3.0 key is 245€
<phillw> now, that's odd, why would Xorg be using up 30% of my processor time?
<phillw> I've just seen my CPU usage spike to nearly 100%.
<Yorvyk> what else was running
<tenach> What is a good, slim ftp application?
<bioterror> lftp
<tenach> bioterror: thanks :D
<phillw> http://pastebin.com/d6fXhZ9W
<bioterror> I've never seen a really good working graphical ftp client on linux
<bioterror> tbqh
<tenach> bioterror: I really enjoy filezilla, but on my work machine i usually just use nautilus.
<tenach> However, I'm spinning my own liveusb of lubuntu so I can have a slim, portable workstation.
<bioterror> lftp handle sftp and stuff
<tenach> That's all i need. :D
<bioterror> you just need to remember that mirror -Rc sends stuff, and mirror -c receives
<Yorvyk> phillw, it was bored and wanted some thing to do
<phillw> Yorvyk: yeah, but it's a reet PITA to have to reboot, as I have to restart dragoneyes...... :(
<bioterror> just kill X? :D
<Yorvyk> I can get Xorg to spike like that moving windows around on a slow machine
<Yorvyk> but it doesn't remain at that level
<Yorvyk> phillw, I've  solved the problem http://pastebin.com/J4gnEfCR :P
<phillw> Yorvyk: and now I'm totally confused.... http://pastebin.com/96idu249
<Yorvyk> phillw, I've seen a few things about high Xorg usage, what video driver are you using
<phillw> ahh... I think I found the cause, I had two instances of Chromium running.
<phillw> as to why it would that to Xorg, pass.....
<Yorvyk> phillw, that looks like a bug to me
<phillw> yeah but in which package? Xorg or Chromium?
<Yorvyk> Yeah :)
<phillw> I'll see if does it again and report it to both teams - they can then argue it out :P
<Yorvyk> all you can do really
#lubuntu 2011-01-02
<renatov> hey guys!
<renatov> good night
<renatov> hey guys, I need a little help here, pls
<renatov> how can I replace openbox for fluxbox as my window manager within lxde?
<phillw> !bug1
<phillw> bug 1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<kosaidpo_> hello guys
<kosaidpo_> as a root while bootin i wanna find  the file from where i can turn off/on  pcmanfm
<kosaidpo_> hello Yorvyk
<kosaidpo_> please can u help
<kosaidpo_> a time ago i used nitrogen to get transparence by killin pcmanfm and now i dont wanna use it anymoe but idk whixh file i can find that i've been searchin but no result :P
<szczur> kosaidpo_, /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<kosaidpo_> szczur: thanks i must memorize it
<kosaidpo_> thnks have good time
 * kosaidpo_ goin to have lunch
<szczur> ^^
<head_victim> Quick question, what window type works for people with conky in Lubuntu.
<head_victim> Whenever I click the desktop mine disappears
<leszek> hi
<head_victim> Gday
<head_victim> For the record, own_window_type normal seems to work best with Lubuntu on the conky options
<Guest7336> hi
<Guest7336> i have a problem
<bioterror> !ask | Guest7336
<ubot5> Guest7336: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest7336> My CD drive will not appear in pcmanfm, and then I looked into the fstab file and there I see no listing for my cd drive
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> you have cd inserted into the drive?
<Guest7336> yes
<bioterror> hmmm
<Guest7336> I think it is due to the fstab file
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> my wife's laptop has it neither
<Yorvyk> Guest what version of pcmanfm are you using
<Guest7336> 0.9.7
<Yorvyk> Oh
<Guest7336> I will show the entry for fstab?
<Guest7336> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Guest7336> #
<Guest7336> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<Guest7336> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<Guest7336> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<Guest7336> # / was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<Guest7336> UUID=b6ff282e-dc4c-4cd8-881a-3cd59dad285f /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Guest7336> # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<Guest7336> UUID=022d22a4-d5b3-4b35-8e1c-7183e9055777 none            swap    sw              0       0
<Guest7336> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Guest7336> so it looks to me
<Yorvyk> Guest that's OK
<Guest7336> really??
<bioterror> problems with automount or something
<Yorvyk> Guest7336, Next time you want to show a multi line file can you use ubuntu.pastebin.com :)
<bioterror> !pastebin | Guest7336
<ubot5> Guest7336: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> Guest7336, have you checked what dmesg says?
 * Yorvyk keeps forgetting about the bot
<bioterror> Guest7336, is your lubuntu installation from the lubuntu.iso or have you installed lubuntu from another distro?
<Guest7336> this iso is from the Lubuntu page and I use Lubuntu 10.10
<stlsaint> bioterror: hey can lubuntu server handle lxc?
<Guest7336> how to mount the cd manually?
<bioterror> stlsaint, what?
<bioterror> ahaa
<bioterror> always on rush they are
<stlsaint> bioterror: i was told there is a lubuntu server release
<Yorvyk> Hmmm.
<stlsaint> Yorvyk: ohai
<bioterror> stlsaint, server is a server
<bioterror> it's almost same as minimal.iso
<bioterror> but you can install lubuntu-desktop to server if you want
<stlsaint> i dont lubuntu-desktop :P
<stlsaint> want
<Yorvyk> stlsaint, Zentyal?
<bioterror> yeah, zentyal comes with LXDE
<stlsaint> Yorvyk: is that the "new" ebox
<stlsaint> no not looking for that
<bioterror> yes
<Yorvyk> Rather nice system
<stlsaint> like there is a ubuntu server, is there a lubuntu server?
<phillw> stlsaint: ubuntu server has no GUI, so there will not be a lubuntu version, just as there would not be an xubuntu / kubuntu version :)
<Yorvyk> ubuntu server=lubuntu sever=xubuntu server= ubuntu - desktop
<stlsaint> lol, aye that makes sense
<phillw> stlsaint: there is a lubuntu-core version, that gives you a really cut down GUI if that is what you want.
<stlsaint> ok well lubuntu can handle lxc yes, since its based on ubuntu?
<phillw> stlsaint: if it works on ubuntu, it will most likely work on lubuntu, some of us have done some crazy things to our lubuntu installs and it has never complained :)
 * Yorvyk now knows what lxc is :)
<stlsaint> Yorvyk: :D
<stlsaint> Yorvyk: now you see why ive been asking about serve stuff :D
<stlsaint> Yorvyk: i currently use openvz but its not working out with new server, so im going to lxc
<Yorvyk> stlsaint, interesting
<stlsaint> very
<Yorvyk> Might have a play with that as I have an old sever that doesn't have HVT.
<stlsaint> Yorvyk: yes, it works really well once its all setup
<stlsaint> excellent onresources
<stlsaint> Yorvyk: AND can be run on 32bit
<Yorvyk> stlsaint, it'll have to as it has twp
<stlsaint> aye
<Yorvyk> two PIII xeons
<Yorvyk> damn enter key :/
<stlsaint> Yorvyk: i was hosting website, music server, and multiple other vps all on less then 2GB ram
<stlsaint> that was with openvz, lxc has even tighter resource management
<stlsaint> and new server has 32GB ram i can play with
<stlsaint> but i will have to learn lxc better as i am a novice to it
<Yorvyk> It looks straight forward https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LXC
<Yorvyk> phone again :(
<stlsaint> i think one is outdated as well, new lxc release is a bit easier but still same configurations required
<camilo> hello all
<camilo> I have a little problem installing lubuntu
<Yorvyk> camilo, go on
<camilo> well
<camilo> I downloaded the alternate install
<camilo> and everything went well
<camilo> except when it was installing the system
<camilo> it stop
<camilo> just freeze in the middle
<camilo> but
<camilo> sometimes freezes downloading perl
<camilo> or preparing other packages
<camilo> and try xubuntu as well
<camilo> and the same problem
<bioterror> camilo, have you tried the normal minimal cd?
<camilo> with the gui installer?
<Yorvyk> Is the hardware OK?
<camilo> The gui installer freezes up before shows something
<camilo> now I'm using debian
<camilo> in the computer
<camilo> but have many problems
<camilo> I have managed to install debian
<camilo> but flash and mp3 freeze my computer
<camilo> so i would like to install lubuntu
<Yorvyk> camilo, looks like hardware problems to me
<camilo> mmm
<camilo> maybe
<camilo> it's and old pc
<camilo> 256 ram nvidia fx 5500 athlon xp
<Yorvyk> Has it been cleaned out recently are the fans OK
<camilo> seems right
<camilo> because it only crashes installing lubuntu or xubuntu , even archlinux
<camilo> but with debian no problems installing it
<stlsaint> Yorvyk: from the BT overlord himself: http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/lxc-linux-containers/
<bioterror> have you run memtest86+?
<bioterror> camilo
<camilo> nop
<bioterror> i think you should
<Yorvyk> I thanks stlsaint I'll have a read
<Yorvyk> camilo, I have had a lot of old hardware pass through my hands and the one thing I always do is it to bits clean the fans and reseat all th connectors and RAM
<Yorvyk> It's amazing how many poorly machines recover after that.
<camilo> well I will check that out
<camilo> but why debian can install?
<Yorvyk> That happens and I wish I knew why.  I have a machine that Ubuntu and it's derivatives won't install on but suse and mandriva do :(
<bioterror> different generic kernels
<bioterror> and stuff like that
<Yorvyk> Hmmmm
<Yorvyk> In the case of this machine it seems to be a problem with the Intel graphics
<Yorvyk> camilo, what hard ware is it?
<camilo> lspci
<Yorvyk> camilo, sirry you have said nVidia fx 55000
<camilo> GeForce FX 5200]
<Yorvyk> The other thing it could be is a dodgy HD.
<Yorvyk> You sat debian is running OK
<camilo> yep
<camilo> but when I play audio files or flash media
<camilo>  it crashes
<camilo> except in cli
<camilo> I can play mp3 with mplayer in console
<camilo> but in GUI freezes up
<Yorvyk> DO you gave the correct driver for the video card
<camilo> I don't think so
<camilo> I was looking how to install it
<Yorvyk> Don't really know with debian as I don't think they use the proprietary drivers
<camilo> how can you do it with lubuntu?
<Yorvyk> You could try installing disk utility, if it isn't already installed and run the disk tests in there.
<Yorvyk> Lubuntu has a tool called additional drivers that looks for the correct driver for you
<camilo> a cheese
<camilo> why I can not install lubuntu
<camilo> ratz
<Yorvyk> I would run the memtest
<bioterror> that's a good starting point
<Yorvyk> and Disk Utility tests and make sure the hardware is OK
<camilo> ok
<Yorvyk> camilo, with problems like yours they are very hard to diagnose on IRC as they could be any number of things so we have to remove each possibility
<camilo> I understand
<Yorvyk> I have spent a few days trying to get an old machine to work and I have quite a few sppare parts that I can swap out.
<Yorvyk> What I would do is unplug it have a look inside and make sure there is no dust blocking things
<Yorvyk> If that's OK I would push all the connectors home or even unplug them and plug them back in.
<Yorvyk> That includes the RAM sticks.
<camilo> like a medical exam
<Yorvyk> Yep
<camilo> ok I will do that
<camilo> I hope it works
<Yorvyk> I've been repairing computers for 30 years and dust and loose connectors were the main culprits
<camilo> thanks
<Yorvyk> camilo, good look and don't hesitate to call back we'll help all we can :)
<camilo> allright thanks again!
<Yorvyk> camilo, if you just want to chat we have #lubuntu-offtopic available for waffling about most anything non-technical
<bioterror> Sun22:38 :: camilo (~tux@pc-247-167-164-190.cm.vtr.net) has left #lubuntu ("Saliendo")
<bioterror> ;)
 * Yorvyk must learn to type faster
<Yorvyk> bioterror, I hate computers that halt at random, load one distro and not another
<bioterror> usually that means hw failure
<bioterror> probably overheating
<bioterror> but good night
<bioterror> I'm off to bed
<Yorvyk> nn
<head_victim> I think I broke something
<head_victim> All websites in chromium end up at the "aw snap" page and xchat keeps crashing.
<head_victim> tenach: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation is where the details are located for all Lubuntu related, hang on a tick I'll find you the most direct one for your enquiry
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/UpgradeToLubuntu
<head_victim> tenach: ^ that's it
<jef91> What problems head_victim?
<tenach> head_victim, Thanks a bunch :D
<head_victim> jef91: none but if we are discussing Lubuntu related support it should be in here as the other channel is off topic and not logged.
<head_victim> tenach: no worries
<jef91> Any ideas on how to go about creating a custom alternative install cd?
<tenach> head_victim, I issued apt-get update after adding the ppa and am getting a 404 on packages.tar.gz
<tenach> maverick sources and main i386 are not working.
<tenach> er hold on
<tenach> I know the problem :3
 * tenach headesks
<head_victim> jef91: there are a few devs lurking around that may give you specific pointers but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/AlternateInstall is the location of the details for using the Lubuntu one.
<head_victim> jef91: I'd also recommend emailing the mailing list (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ContactUs) for specific help on that front jus tin case the right person isn't in here just at the moment.
<jef91> kk
<jef91> will do that :)
<head_victim> jef91: I help out with documentation but unfortunately I have no idea when it comes to all the technical stuff required to build ISOs
<head_victim> tenach: got it sorted?
<jef91> Ahh kk
<_kosaidpo> hello guys
<_kosaidpo> idk how but i cant log in via my gui but i do with my ttty and via gui even i type a wong psw it says nethin any idea how to fix it
<_kosaidpo> i tried to install gnome session but nethin wok
#lubuntu 2011-12-26
<thelonelyarcher> Hi all. Can anyone tell me the difference between 32 and 64 bit? Apart from the obvious RAM issues, what are the real pros & cons of choosing one over the other? Thanks.
<holstein> thelonelyarcher: depends... some processort intensive tasks should be noticeably faster on 64bit
<holstein> no deal breakers anymore really... i say, just try it... you can try either live
<holstein> theres also no real advantage for the casual user
<thelonelyarcher> Ok. Thanks. I encode video a lot, will it be faster then? If so, how much?
<holstein> thelonelyarcher: even if you told me what hardware you have, i could only speculate
<holstein> thelonelyarcher: there are so many variables too
<holstein> i literally dont worry about it
<holstein> if the application is not written to utilize 64bit, the the overhead could arguably be slower on 64bit (or so i understand)
<holstein> i have both 64 and 32 bit installs... my server is 64 now, and my audio recording machine... everything else is 32bit... theres one application (lightscribe) that is not written for 64... im sure there are plenty of work-arounds for running that in 64bit now
<micahg> with multiarch, some i386 application should be installable on amd64, this will be better supported in precise, if you find an app that doesn't install, please file a bug and tag multiarch
<wxl> hey what do you guys use to play audio cds? seems gnome mplayer is skippy.
<micahg> goobox, banshee
<wxl> is this a known problem in gnome mplayer? i don't see why it should be an issue..
<wxl> works fine in audacious oddly now that i figured out how to play there
<Jakash3> i made lubuntu look like this: http://i39.tinypic.com/ehn2wl.png
<wxl> Jakash3: nice. figure out real transparency (not just background of the desktop) on lxterminal and you get a +1 ;)
<s-lion> HELP !!!!! :D
<s-lion> phillw : ping
<lubby> Merry Christmas :)
<bkm> happy boxing day
<s-lion> bkm: same 2 u
<falcon_> how do I find and run applications that don't show up in menu. using 11.04
<lubiana> falcon_: like on the terminal?
<lubiana> falcon_: you could try to type "whereis [aplication name]"
<lubiana> or apropos [aplication name]
<lubby> does anyone know what I can try to make my builtin MSI U100 webcam work? I've already tried following this guide, but the driver download link seems down - http://ambospeak.blogspot.com/2008/12/getting-msi-wind-webcam-to-work-under.html
<lubby> also, this compatibility list states that webcam issues should have been fixed in 11.04 and higher - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#MSI_Wind_U100
<holstein> lubby: i would try a live CD... maybe even 11.04.. you could have broken something trying to get that driver installed
<lubby> holstein: I couldn't even download the driver because the link was down, so I haven't actually modified any files related to the webcam
<holstein> lubby: i would run lspci and/or lsusb and see if its showing up there
<holstein> personally, i find it easy to use live CD's for trouble-shooting purposes... sometimes i hop around and see what kernel supports what and try and figure out why
<lubby> holstein: let me guess, the command "lsusb -v && lspci -v > lsinfo.txt" only gives me the output of one of the commands right?
<holstein> lubby: is the system recognizing the device?
<holstein> thats step one... doesnt matter how you want to determine that
<lubby> doesn't seem so, I'm trying to figure out how to route the STDOUT of lspci and lsusb into a text file, but I guess that shouldn't have such a big priority as of now :p
<holstein> lubby: i would double-double check the bios as well.. make sure its enabled
<lubby> holstein: http://linux.kpaste.net/625775a
<lubby> I should probably update my BIOS as well, but as of now I can download only an .exe file and .bat file from MSI website, so that means booting in a (temporary) windows environment and doing that from there
<lubby> holstein: should I enable AHCI in BIOS or is this completely unrelated?
<DrDuck> Hi. I'm having issues with my wireless connection. I've just freshly installed Lubuntu 11.10. When trying to use wifi, I'm prompted with: device not ready (firmware missing). I have a wired connection handy, if there's anything in specific that I need to install. Would anyone mind guiding me into the right direction with the appropriate commands to run?
<lubby> DrDuck: what does your ifconfig say?
<holstein> check this out assuming you have broadcom hardware https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> DrDuck: ^^
<s-lion> folks, what kind of local webserver for php you recommend? i am learning to program php and need to review some scripts with linux :(
<holstein> lubby: just for the lulz, try the keyboard shortcuts too... to enalbe/disable
<holstein> enable*
<holstein> s-lion: http://www.turnkeylinux.org/lampstack runs great (even live)
<s-lion> is there one that i can simply install by synaptic?
<holstein> s-lion: theres php
<lubby> hmm, that's an idea
<s-lion> holstein : sorry?
<holstein> s-lion: you can just go and install php
<s-lion> ok ... sorry but i am a bloody beginner on linux. how will i get that viewing my scripts?
<holstein> i really like the live environments for that though.. in virtualbox for example... you *cant* break your current system
<holstein> s-lion: thats why im suggesting you do it live, so you can view your scripts in an enviroment that is 'safe'
<lubby> it worked LOL
<lubby> epic lulz are had
<s-lion> holstein : thx
<holstein> if you want to just install php on your current system, you'll need to start reading some documenation so-as not to break anything
<holstein> lubby: SWEET!
<holstein> that was relatively painless ;)
<lubby> honestly I had absolutely no expectation it would be so easy and obvious
<DrDuck> I'm unsure of whether I use broadcom or not. This is my lspci: nvz, usr13: This is my lspci - http://pastebin.com/Rh4FisPn
<DrDuck> http://pastebin.com/Rh4FisPn
<DrDuck> Darned copy paste. :X
<lubby> I just did "uvcdynctrl -l" and there it is, BisonCam, NB Pro
<holstein> DrDuck: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<holstein> so now, we reference https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> if memory serves, its firmware-b43-installer... open a terminal and run
<holstein> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<DrDuck> Ok. Thank you a ton, holstein. Gonna give it a try now on the lappy. Need to disconnect my wired connection from the desktop really quick to try, though. Be right back.
<s-lion> holstein : you are doing an awesome job out here ;)
<s-lion> just want to say thx for your time and patience. guess i am not the only one meaning this ;)
<falcon_> Want to delete the games that came with lubuntu but from synaptic it said it would have to remove whole desktop???
<falcon_> want to put my own games there but the menu is already quite big and I want to get rid of them
<DrDuck> holstein: It worked! Thank you. :D
<DrDuck> I had to use STA, though. But that reference was really helpful.
#lubuntu 2011-12-27
<netboy10> Hello everyone
<netboy10> I started to use lubuntu for three weeks now.
<netboy10> I'm wondering if there is anyway to know if Lubuntu is dectecting my external Cd/dvd burner?
<david_j_r> Can anyone help me generate a set of OpenPGP keys?
<david_j_r> The instructions on the wiki are for Ubunutu: "System > Preferences > Passwords and Encryption Keys" doesn't exist in Lubuntu
<david_j_r> URL here: https://launchpad.net/+help-registry/openpgp-keys.html
<MrChrisDruif> david_j_r; might this help? https://www.riseup.net/en/howto-gpg-keys#using-the-linux-command-line
<MrChrisDruif> Just open LXterminal from the "start"-menu
<MrChrisDruif> (or whatever they called it)
<david_j_r> yes - that's a big help, thanks!
<MrChrisDruif> You're welcome
<david_j_r> I couldn't work out why "gnupg" wouldn't start in terminal, when that is the package that Lubuntu has installed
<david_j_r> I see it's "gpg". ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Just remember, if something if distribution specific (eg. gnome) try searching the web for terminal commands. Those are DE independent most of the time
<MrChrisDruif>  And your looking for pgp?
<david_j_r> not really -
<MrChrisDruif> "Generate an OpenPGP Key pair using GPG"
<david_j_r> I just want to be a good citizen and sign up for the Ubuntu Code of Conduct: https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<david_j_r> requires keys :/
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmhmm
<david_j_r> is a bit complicated for a non "key" user like me -
<david_j_r> too bad there isn't an openid "signature" option available!
<david_j_r> It looks like I need a "key-ring" to import any generated key to Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/+help-registry/import-pgp-key.html
<david_j_r> but does Lubuntu *have* a "keyring"? I haven't spotted one.
<MrChrisDruif> Not that I know of
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193; you around?
<david_j_r> Curious (to me): Synatpic shows me that "ubuntu-keyring" is installed, but when I invoke it from command line in LXterminal, I get "ubuntu-keyring: command not found".
<david_j_r> But maybe it doesn't do what I think it does.
<david_j_r> Sigh!
<MrChrisDruif> "ubuntu-keyring - GnuPG keys of the Ubuntu archive"
<david_j_r> Yep.
<david_j_r> Just going to step out for a bit - will return to this later. Thanks again for your help!
<MrChrisDruif> david_j_r; http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=834162&postcount=5
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, gpg..
<MrChrisDruif> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Unit193> Seahorse is a handy keyring, worked back a few versions too
<MrChrisDruif> david_j_r; <Unit193> Seahorse is a handy keyring, worked back a few versions too
<david_j_r> MrChrisDruif: LOL - was just going to say - I just installed this: http://projects.gnome.org/seahorse/
<david_j_r> Works nicely!
<MrChrisDruif> I just repeated what Unit193 said ^_^
<david_j_r> Also did some diceware ;)
<david_j_r> Took longer to generate keys than I expected, but all good
<Unit193> Heh, great
<david_j_r> Seemed like the handiest thing for me to use from the options listed on the "HowTo" page.
<david_j_r> Good to know it was a decent choice. ;)
<calamari> hi. I switched from the regular right-click menu to the openbox one, and I can't figure out how to change it back. any ideas?
#lubuntu 2011-12-28
<calamari> is there a way I can disable clicking on my touchpad?
<MrChrisDruif> calamari; isn't there some mouse settings somewhere?
<calamari> ooh might have found a way
<MrChrisDruif> Cool, LXInput by any chance?
<calamari> not sure still waiting for the page to load
<calamari> lxinput doesnt have the option that I can tell
<MrChrisDruif> According to http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Page and apt-cache search lxinput it's "lxinput - program to configure keyboard and mouse settings for LXDE"
<carolyn> Hi. I'm having as issue with getting my wireless connection to work upon initial installation of lubuntu. This a pretty old laptop - almost 10 years old. It runs lubuntu fine, but I'm afraid I wont be able to find anything to make the wifi work. Any advice on the direction to take?
<calamari> yeah but it doesnt have the option to disable the trackpad
<calamari> (the click anyways)
<MrChrisDruif> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1875459
<calamari> yeah that was the page i found too
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<carolyn> When I see Wireless Network, it says firmware missing and that it's not ready yet. Any commands I can run or reference pages I can look at?
<MrChrisDruif> jalcine; do you know anything about wifi on old hardware?
<jalcine> Hmm. Not really.
<MrChrisDruif> carolyn; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<carolyn> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<carolyn> Is this supported?
<MrChrisDruif> It might help, but it's not about a current version apparently. Also more aimed towards Gnome instead of LXDE
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm, solving wireless: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/SolvingWireless
<MrChrisDruif> Again, that first page links to others pages which might help troubleshoot the problem carolyn
<calamari> MrChrisDruif: thanks that program seems to have worked good
<MrChrisDruif> Good to hear calamari =)
 * MrChrisDruif it's been a long time I helped someone
 * MrChrisDruif forgot how good it felt =)
<carolyn> MrChrisDruif: I was linked to another reference page the other day for setting up my wifi. It had bcm4311 in it
<MrChrisDruif> This one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)
<MrChrisDruif> Or maybe this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<carolyn> MrChrisDruif: That's it!
<carolyn> Thank you!!!!
<MrChrisDruif> You didn't tell me about your hardware ^_^
<carolyn> I'm using BCM4318. There's some card on here for using wifi, or something.
<carolyn> Gonna install the b43-fwcutter and see what happens.
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<MrChrisDruif> What version are you rolling carolyn ?
<carolyn> I installed it bu it's not showing up in the aditional drivers.
<carolyn> 11.10 lubuntu, MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, the lubuntu I was guessing ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> carolyn; did you install this package? firmware-b43-installer
<carolyn> Yes. first I did udo apt-get install b43-fwcutter, and then I did sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<carolyn> Afterwards, I assumed that the additional drivers would be listed, but they are not. Maybe a restart is necessary before they are listed?
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe, I don't know
<carolyn> It works!
<MrChrisDruif> Hurray =D
<carolyn> Thanks guys!
<MrChrisDruif> Who helped also? =P
<carolyn> You and #ubuntu :D
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh...=)
<MrChrisDruif> You've been in that hellhole?
<carolyn> Very helpful. A lot better than nothing!
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, but indeed
 * MrChrisDruif is off to bed
<bioterror> phillw, wake up
<phillw> bioterror: what now?... FFS
<bioterror> we use minimal becouse it works
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> I was going to tell that guy the difference of --no-install-recommends but it takes a little much more time than I have to spent on it
<bioterror> as I'm at work
<phillw>  bioterror then answer the bloody question... we now use the official ubuntu builds.
<bioterror> ubuntu minimal install is official
<bioterror> :-)
<phillw> bioterror:  then I have to delete it
<mysteriousdarren> weird convo haha
<bioterror> we have had cases where alternative also fails, but minimal kinda saves it ;)
<phillw> bioterror: has alterante on 11.10 failed recently?
<bioterror> and ubuntu minimal cd fetches latest packages!
<phillw> bioterror: so does alterante on Lubuntu... just ask my VM]
<bioterror> yes, but alternate is 674MB
<bioterror> and minimal is from 10MB to 23MB
<bioterror> so you dont have to download the same packages twice
<bioterror> minimal > * ;)
<mysteriousdarren> depends on if the network is available, depends on if the wait there.
<phillw> bioterror: and then sit and twiddle thumbs on my  gloriously slow link.... That is why QA advise Zsync.... one day you will learn.... We look forward to that day :)
 * bioterror goes back to year 1998, it was all better
<bioterror> laters!
<phillw> mysteriousdarren: bioterror is great IRC support guy, but he hates the simple system of QA or being told he wrong with a passion
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> true dat
<bioterror> I'm never wrong, I just understood questions wrong
<mysteriousdarren> I know Ive seen it happen :) sometime you just gotta chill
<phillw> bioterror: I love you loads... -offtopic?
<bioterror> hmmm, this conversation btw. was ment to be on offtopic
<bioterror> oh well, I'll blame the lack of morning coffee at home
<phillw> bioterror:  as you well know, it is not often I ask that we depart the logged area :)
<mysteriousdarren> well considering nothing else is going on its not that bad
<head_victim> I just added conversation to the ml thread on mini install
<head_victim> My understanding was alternate was there to bypass ubiquity, mini was there as a REAL SMALL install, hence the no-recomments
<bioterror> head_victim, <3
<bioterror> from minimal you can build what ever you want
<head_victim> The mini iso is there to save you downloading an ISO so why would we recommend downloading all the packages anyway
<bioterror> and then upgrading half of them
<bioterror> or even more than half
<head_victim> Exactly :D
<bioterror> as they are outdated
<bioterror> with mini.iso you get the latest and greatest
<head_victim> Maybe we just need to state that better on the wiki pages?
<bioterror> and what comes to save the bandwith, some of us here use that 3G connection with huge lantencies and low bitrate for everything
<bioterror> ofcourse, getting it to work on minimal might be a little more troublesome
<bioterror> call me a dumbass, but I connect my 3G modem to my pfSense router and I can access it thru wlan using WEP, which is easiest way becouse of iwconfig
<bioterror> takes like half minute to get wep configured from command line by typing
<phillw> head_victim:  bioterror could you discuss this on ~offtopic or the ML?
<epictetus> sup
<epictetus> do you guys use lubuntu?
<epictetus> i just was fuming about pulseaudio taking more CPU time than X and firefox combined and how bloated ubuntu is getting and googled "lightweight ubuntu" and found this
<epictetus> it sounds like a great idea
<stlsaint> epictetus: hello
<phillw> epictetus: dip your toe in, it's nice :)
<epictetus> does lubuntu let me not use pulseaudio without breaking everything
<stlsaint> hopefully ;)
<epictetus> does all of the ubuntu "magic" stuff work (i.e. you pop in a random usb wireless nic and a little wireless icon appears in the system tray menu dealy, and you click on that and click on an access point and it asks you the WEP key and bam you're on, like it's a macintosh or something)
<phillw> epictetus: lsmod | grep pulse and ps -ef | grep pulse both report nothing there :)
<epictetus> nice :)
<phillw> epictetus: the kernel is main ubuntu, so if a device works on there, it will with lubuntu.
<phillw> my 3G dongle works fine, albeit the little icon is missing which is a reported bug.
<epictetus> pulseaudio is a solution to a problem I never cared about (an extra software layer / software mixer/ abstracted sound layer)... like with pulse you can theoretically plug in USB headphones and have them just work with your apps without having to tell each app to output to a different soundcard, etc..   i don't have usb headphones and i don't mind telling apps which soundcard to use if it is raelly necessary
<epictetus> phillw: well is there at least some kind of network config menu?
<epictetus> or is it like debian where you just need to manually edit 50 config files and read 50 manpages to figure out how to put in a WPA-2 wireless key
<phillw> yes, the icon on the lower left (next to the notification panel can be right clicked
<phillw> epictetus: it is plug and play :)
<epictetus> ahhh that's all you need then
<phillw> I'm on WiFi, it even remembered my settings when I upgraded my main system from Ubuntu 9.10 RC to Lubuntu 11.10 :)
<epictetus> wow
<epictetus> okay i will try it out
<phillw> epictetus: if you want it to remember everything, partion of your /home onto a new partition and use the advanced install.
<phillw> epictetus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<epictetus> cool
<thor_> lubuntu 12.04 when i log out, the screen flicker constantly. a bug
<g_> Hi all
<bioterror> evening
<g_> I've just installed 11.10 on this laptop with nVidia 9300 . I'm trying to connect my monitor to it but it's not working
<g_> I pressed the Fn key combination and also checked the nVidia settings.. but it doesn't detect the external monitor at all.
<g_> Any ideas how to go about fixing this? Thanks.
<g_> Okay if you guys have no ideas, can I brb? I'll just boot a couple of other distros to check ..
<[deXter]> Hi all, is there any special procedure needed to connect an external monitor to Lubuntu or should it work automatically?
<Unit193> Should just work normally
<[deXter]> Unit193: it's not
<[deXter]> this laptop has an nVidia card, and I have the nVidia drivers installed automatically as part of the system installation/updates
<Unit193> VGA and normal desktop? Did it work during live/install?
<[deXter]> Hmm, no dunno if it working during live cause I connected it afterwards
<[deXter]> I can boot into the CD and check
<Unit193> Would be good
<[deXter]> for the record though, its working in fedora so the port/monitor etc works fine..
<Unit193> Did you try nVidia drivers in Fedora? (Note, I haven't used fedora so I don't know how it works exactly)
<[deXter]> nah I havent
<[deXter]> fedora is running the open source drivers
<[deXter]> speaking of which
<[deXter]> yes booted into lubuntu live cd and the monitor works!
<[deXter]> So, any ideas folks how to make this work with the nVidia drivers?
<Unit193> Did you happen to see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Screen_Blanks.2BAC8-Monitor_Turns_Off and does it help?
<AlanBell> Hi Unit193 hyperair phillw and all
<Unit193> AlanBell: Howdy, and good job on the pings ;)
<AlanBell> as you may have noticed the new IRC council has been appointed
<AlanBell> so we will be helping sort out the remaining loose ends in terms of helping #lubuntu to become a core channel and the operators to become core ops
<phillw> AlanBell: can we do this in #lubuntu-offtopic as it is not strictly support related and we can speak more freely there?
<AlanBell> yes indeed
<]Spectre[> Lubuntu,best distro ever
#lubuntu 2011-12-29
<Linuxs> anyone here? I need help
<Linuxs> Anytime I boot off a live cd, I get an Edd: error 1000 at 321148
<Linuxs> What does that mean? I can't reinstall my OS
<Linuxs> Where is everyone?
<holstein> Linuxs: i would confirm the downloaded iso, and the media
<holstein> theres also a memory test you can run, and i would take the time to test the hard drive
<Linuxs> I've tried numerous Isos
<Linuxs> Lubuntu and Trisquel
<Linuxs> Both give errors and won't boot
<holstein> Linuxs: thats 2
<holstein> and they were downloaded on the same internet?
<Linuxs> And Sabyon gave that error
<Linuxs> Yes
<Linuxs> I was scared that this was a hdd problem
<holstein> i used to have DSL... couldnt get a download...you shoule *confirm* the downloaded isos
<holstein> the checksums
<holstein> then you'll know for certain, and you can move on
<holstein> Linuxs: unplug the hard drive if you would like to take it out of the equation
<Linuxs> I don't know hot to do that and I would be too nervous of trying
<holstein> Linuxs: OK.. then confirm the MD5 sums, or whatever... and check the media... run the memory test.. get *something* booting live somehow and run a tet on the hard drive
<Unit193> Can he get to the "Check CD for defects" section?
<holstein> yup, that would be the 'check media' step Linuxs ^^
<holstein> you can skip right to that
<holstein> thats probably easier...
<Unit193> And checks the burn
<Linuxs> I tried, the error happens when I choose check for defects too
<Linuxs> It won't get off the grub screen
<holstein> yup.. sounds very much like a hardware issue to me
<holstein> but, i would still confirm the MD5 sums
<holstein> i would try and use a bootable USB stick... taking the optical drive out of the equation
<Linuxs> I only have one USB stick and it's ruined
<Linuxs> Mostly from trying to boot an OS off of it.  :(
<holstein> you'll just have to test, remove variables, test... etc... and experiment til you sort it out... or take it in to someone else to do that
<Linuxs> Odd thing is that Puppy linux will still boot and it's the only OS that won't give that stupid error
<holstein> Linuxs: how does puppy boot though... from the hard drive?
<holstein> that means the optical drive could still be bad
<Linuxs> From live cd
<Linuxs> I'm thinking that my laptop burner is defective though
<holstein> thats still plausible
<holstein> if you made that puppy disc a long time ago
<Linuxs> I don't know what it is.
<Linuxs> Howver the EDD: error 1000 at sector 321148 thing still worries me.  My computer is pretty old
<holstein> hardware is cheap these days
<holstein> you can probably run tests from puppy then
<Linuxs> Well, I have PCBSD installed on it and I'm trying to get it off because no Linux will read it's file system
<holstein> Linuxs: ufs?
<Linuxs> Yeah
<holstein> http://ghantoos.org/2009/04/04/mounting-ufs-in-readwrite-under-linux/
<Linuxs> Well, Urk I say. Puppy Linux can't do Apt
<Linuxs> Apt package management doesn't come with it.
<holstein> http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm
<holstein> you want the 2nd one.. the 'lucid' compatible build
<Linuxs> I have the slacko build.
<holstein> cool... this seems more generic
<holstein> you just need to focus in, and choose what you want to do
<holstein> this is all open technology, so if you want to read ufs or zfs, you can... it just might not be easy, or stable
<Linuxs> I don't really have those kind of tech skills.  :(
<holstein> if you want to get apt in puppy, you can.. http://puppylinux.org/wikka/Debianization
<holstein> so, instead of 'no linux can read...' you can say 'i dont want to bother with ufs support'
<holstein> i mean... i dont want to bother with it either ;)
<Linuxs> Ufs, EXT, I just want my computer back so that I can get some work done.
<holstein> maybe you should ask a friend to burn you an iso, or let you borrow a USB stick
<holstein> sounds to me like you have a hardware problem, and those can be challening to track down
<Linuxs> Hmmm :(
<Linuxs> I have to go.  I'll try something and if it doesn't work, I'm sunk.
<holstein> i literally do the steps im mentioning to you... i test each part as isolated as i can... reducing variables
<holstein> i use http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> Linuxs: if it doesnt work, you have decided to give up, and thats fine... you can take it in to someone :)
<Linuxs> :(
<holstein> if its an old box, just give up one it... hardware is too cheap these days.. i have some decent P4's with a gig of ram or so that i got for nothing
<holstein> if you were nearby, you could have one :)
<Linuxs> Is this ultimate bootcd free?
<holstein> Linuxs: yup
<holstein> i use that to test hard drives and other things... there are other live diagnostic CD's though
<Linuxs> I may have to save up for an external hard drive and partition that.
<holstein> doesnt matter what else you have plugged in, if you cant boot an image
<holstein> maybe save up for a USB stick
<Linuxs> *nods*
<holstein> those always come in handy
<Linuxs> I agree
<Linuxs> However my Laptop has been giving out errors alot during burning, so I have to consider that the burner is defective
<holstein> or the motherboard... or ram.. or whatever
<Linuxs> Too many issues with hardware.
<holstein> ram can be challening to discover, though easy to deal with
<holstein> bad ram can really just be odd though
<holstein> the few times ive had bad ram, its either just a dead box, or some really odd behavior
<Linuxs> Anyway, I have to do this one last try before I have to go to sleep
<Linuxs> thank you for your help.
<tobiasmichel> Hi, just installed lubuntu-desktop and i cannot find how to change the desktop background. right click on desktop dosn't work anymore, because i changed something there, which i don't know how to redo it.
<]Spectre[> Hi guys, I need an hint, I want to grab a screenshot under the lxde desktop manager,can you help me ? I tried with the key "printscreen"  but after that I can't paste it on the gimp
<MrChrisDruif> ]Spectre[; Did you look in your home folder?
<]Spectre[> going to see
<]Spectre[> MrChrisDruif: fantastic :D
<MrChrisDruif> I know I am, but I don't like to brag ;-)
<david_j_r> Got an odd one here: just installed "vim-gnome" from Synaptic, and cannot find it *anywhere*! Any ideas?
<david_j_r> Didn't show up in any applications menu, and trying to run "vim-gnome" in terminal gets a "not found".
<david_j_r> Running "vim" alone just gets me vim in terminal, not the GUI.
<david_j_r> Ha. That's because you need to run "gvim".
<david_j_r> :/
<david_j_r> Sorry about that (in case anyone was listening).
<david_j_r> Now need to find a way to add it to menus...
<MrChrisDruif> david_j_r; go on with your monologue
<MrChrisDruif> Does it have a .desktop that gvim david_j_r ?
<david_j_r> Was just going to ask if anyone has a "vim.desktop" file handy, do let me know. ;)
<david_j_r> Just looking now - I don't think so.
<david_j_r> Ha - what do you know - it does!
<MrChrisDruif> Of course it does!
<MrChrisDruif> I know all ^_^ (in my dreams)
<david_j_r> :)
<david_j_r> It has this line:
<david_j_r> Categories=Utility;TextEditor;
<david_j_r> but neither of those categories exist, and it didn't create them.
<david_j_r> Will stick it in "Programming"
<MrChrisDruif> To show other Categories in Gnome2 you had to edit the menu manually, I think the same is true for LXDE
<]Spectre[> can anyone give me an help on vlc under lubuntu ? I already tried to ask on the videolan channel,but without success
<MrChrisDruif> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<]Spectre[> I'm trying to play a dvd,with both gnome mplayer and vlc I get a black window for a second and nothing more when I try to play a dvd
<MrChrisDruif> !restricted
<ubot5> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<]Spectre[> thanks ;)
<MrChrisDruif> You probably need to install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<]Spectre[> mmm,doing that
<MrChrisDruif> ]Spectre[; how's it going?
<]Spectre[> MrChrisDruif: still installing
<MrChrisDruif> You did install Lubuntu extras right?
<]Spectre[> yes
<]Spectre[> it does the same :(
<]Spectre[> also with gnome mplayer integrated in lubuntu :(
<]Spectre[> I try to restart the system
<MrChrisDruif> Did also do that .sh?
<MrChrisDruif> "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<]Spectre[> nothing...
<]Spectre[> I'll see it on the tv
<]Spectre[> don't worry
<]Spectre[>  :)
<MrChrisDruif> ]Spectre[; http://blip.tv/ubuntu-switcher/lubuntu-codecs-3499346
<]Spectre[> thanks,going to see
<]Spectre[> nothing... don't worry :)
<]Spectre[> is not mandatory to me to see movies on the computer...
<MrChrisDruif> For me it's one of the prerequisites
<]Spectre[> :)
<]Spectre[> MrChrisDruif: found a solution
<]Spectre[> now it works
<]Spectre[> but I don't know why...
<]Spectre[> well
<MrChrisDruif> What did you do?
<]Spectre[> I've found that I need to install the libdvdread4 on internet
<]Spectre[> I checked on synaptic and it was already installed
<]Spectre[> so I wrote "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" for curiosity
<]Spectre[> and now I can see dvd
<]Spectre[> may be that the libdvdread4 is installed by default but is not configured ?
<bioterror> VLC shows dvd's without a problem AFAIR
<]Spectre[> bioterror: is not true,at least on my computer
<MrChrisDruif> ]Spectre[; why didn't you do that command when I asked you to?
<MrChrisDruif> =P
<]Spectre[> MrChrisDruif: I didn't see that :P sorry
<]Spectre[> thanks anyway
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, didn't mention you there
<MrChrisDruif> I thought that nothing... was in response to my sudo command
<]Spectre[> now it works like a charm ! :D
<]Spectre[> I love lubuntu
<xsteadfastx> oh me too :)
<MrChrisDruif> Good to hear boys
<]Spectre[> I don't have the time,otherwise I was already helping (as I can ) the development community
<david_j_r> MrChrisDruif; about that Gvim in menu thing: the setting I needed was "Categories=Development;" not "Programming" - fwiw!
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, seems legit
<david_j_r> Thanks (once again) for your help - reassuring to have a calming presence here. :)
<betadoctor> hi all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha betadoctor
<betadoctor> ive been trying toresolve my "stuck at 640*480" issue ..
<betadoctor> not having much luck ..
<MrChrisDruif> Seems like a graphics problem
<MrChrisDruif> 640*480 is an emergency resolution afaik
<betadoctor> it is .. ive tried several approaches but to no veil
<betadoctor> monitor is not detected properly i think .. xconf.org tell me its a 'default monitor'
<MrChrisDruif> And with an other OS (e.g. Windows) it works properly?
<betadoctor> yup
<MrChrisDruif> Weird
<betadoctor> it works fine until in install 'addition drivers'
<betadoctor> for my NVIDIA card .. then things go awol
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, I'm not a fan of proprietary drivers myself ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> ATI, which got about the same problem...slightly less
<betadoctor> ok .. i can fix it by reinstalling , wich i will .. about these proprietary drivers .. are they a must ? . my only goal is to keep my OS lightweight ..
<betadoctor> can i do without he addition 'performance' of these drivers ?
<betadoctor> just looking for a bit of advice i guess :)
<betadoctor> so for a lightweith OS i just forget about these proprietary drivers (if the give issues) ?
<MrChrisDruif> I guess so. I'm using GNOME Shell without proprietary drivers
<betadoctor> ok ty for the advice .. ill be re-installing now :) .. cheers !
<hosoka> hallo allemaal
<hosoka> alles goed hier ?
<hosoka> zijn er mensen hier van de Lubuntu team ?
<hosoka> hello
<hosoka> can anyone know if the Lubuntu with the LXDM has autologin option working ?
<phillw> hosoka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_to_enable_automatic_logon_in_LXDM should work?
<hosoka> phillw: thanks, I will look into that.
<hosoka> phillw: I have done that. It did not work.
<hosoka> if i use ubuntu only it does work well
<hosoka> perhaps because Ubuntu works differently
<hosoka> i also contacted with the writer of that tool named dgod and he mentioned that it might work diffently for lubuntu
<hosoka> i have upgraded lubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 and since then with the lxdm autologin refusing I needed to replace it with GDM
<]Spectre[> hi guys
<]Spectre[> what's up ?
<bioterror> for random chatting we have #lubuntu-offtopic which doesnt get logged
<]Spectre[> sorry bioterror
<]Spectre[> mamma mia
<bioterror> dont be ;)
<MangoBoy> HiI'm wondering if Mondo is compatible with lubuntu 11.10 and if you know any good guide
<MangoBoy> some one told me there had been some problems with ubuntu at some time
<MangoBoy>  http://www.mondorescue.org/
<Unit193> MangoBoy: Well, normally the rule is if it works with Ubuntu, it should work with Lubuntu (But some things like alacarte need Xfce or Gnome)
#lubuntu 2011-12-30
<]Spectre[> hi
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha ]Spectre[
<MrChrisDruif> Back again for more? ^_^
<]Spectre[> oi MrChrisDruif ,still awake ?
<]Spectre[> ;)
<]Spectre[> here is 2 a.m.
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, sorry about that ;-)
<]Spectre[> ahahah
<MrChrisDruif> So is here, why are you up?
<]Spectre[> because I'm waiting to talk with a friend on skype ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ugh! Skype...why?
<]Spectre[> he is in south america,and I'm waiting for him..
<]Spectre[> and you,what are you doing ?
<MrChrisDruif> Almost off to bed
<]Spectre[> ah,and aslo I'm enjoying my lubuntu ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Good to hear...been watching dvd's all day?
<MrChrisDruif> In which country do you live?
<]Spectre[> MrChrisDruif: ahaha yes :)
<]Spectre[> north italy MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> ]Spectre[; btw, we've also gotten an offtopic channel ^_^
<]Spectre[> yes..
<]Spectre[> want to switch to the cafè channel ? ;)
<MrChrisDruif> if you type "/join #lubuntu-offtopic"
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, we're a bit offtopic...don't you think?
<]Spectre[> yes,I think so
<MrChrisDruif> Or as the /topic says "general chat"
<]Spectre[> switched
<]Spectre[> Hi guys :)
<]Spectre[> is there a way to put a link on the lxde desktop ?
<]Spectre[> thanks!
<]Spectre[> (may be no)
<MrChrisDruif> ]Spectre[; yes
<]Spectre[> MrChrisDruif:  Hi,how are you today ? I'm fine
<MrChrisDruif> Shortcut right?
<]Spectre[> yes MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> ]Spectre[; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_can_I_create_a_shortcut_on_the_Desktop
<]Spectre[> thanks a lot
<MrChrisDruif> You're welcome ^_^
<]Spectre[> MrChrisDruif: oh, I see an easy way also
<MrChrisDruif> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ I'd also refer you to this page. It's were FAQ's are posted/linked to
<]Spectre[> just click with the right button of the mouse on the application in the menu
<]Spectre[> may be is a new feature ;)
<]Spectre[> fantastic
<]Spectre[> :D
<]Spectre[> Lxde is made in a very smart way...
<]Spectre[> very rational
 * MrChrisDruif not running LXDE atm so I can't check that ^_^
<]Spectre[> anyway,just click with the right button ,you will see "add to desktop"
<]Spectre[> amazing
<]Spectre[> thanks guys
<]Spectre[> [Away]
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao
 * phillw quietly mutters & updates the FAQ :P
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^ good boi ^_^
<DanielSenat> Hej
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha DanielSenat
<DanielSenat> Aloha
<DanielSenat> :)
<smile> Please confirm that with Flash 11.1 on Lubuntu this isn't working (er zijn server problemen): http://www.speeleiland.nl/multiplayer/volleybal.php
<ChuSiang> 想問一下 lxdm 現在的中文亂碼有解嘛？ https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-6w3mNbO6WGU/TvzXKbD2vNI/AAAAAAAAIDM/uph8ODiiNhQ/s800/10.png
<ChuSiang> 近來碰到了一個發行版本 GSDL Koha 是 base on Lubuntu .. XDD
<smile> Chinese? :|
<ChuSiang> yes, Chinese (zh-TW)
<smile> simplified? (TW? )
<smile> or traditional? :)
<ChuSiang> traditional。
<smile> ok :)
<ChuSiang> GSDL Koha Digital Library | Making everything available for everyone - http://gsdlkohalive.sourceforge.net/
<ChuSiang> I need to switch it to traditional.
<smile> Or use English with less problems :)
<smile> ;)
<ChuSiang> only lxdm have problem.
<ChuSiang> XDD
<ChuSiang> I have do something .. Howto switch language to Chinese(zh-TW) @ GSDL Koha - Chu-Siang Lai - Picasa 網路相簿 - https://picasaweb.google.com/111358306281860242603/HowtoSwitchLanguageToChineseZhTWGSDLKoha#
<smile> ChuSiang: in firefox and other programs? :p
<smile> sudo language-selector i think :) or gnome-language-selector
<ChuSiang> I try it, thank you.
<smile> ChuSiang: and? :)
<ChuSiang> now, I install the language package XDD
<ChuSiang> I have installed 'language-pack-zh-hant', but It`s not 100% worked.
<ChuSiang> maybe, the 'language-pack-zh-hant' loss lxdm :P
<smile> yeah, maybe :)
<smile> but if you edit the configuration files maybe you can filter out some english words :)
<ChuSiang> I will edit /etc/fonts/, and test. XDD
<smile> ok :)
<smile> Who wants to help me? :)
<smile> with this: Please confirm that with Flash 11.1 on Lubuntu this isn't working (er zijn server problemen): http://www.speeleiland.nl/multiplayer/volleybal.php
<smile> I need to know if others have the same problem too (only valid for Lubuntu-installations)
<ChuSiang> ya, the key is /etc/fonts/ ... XDD
<smile> no, it are fonts :p not keys (kidding :p )
<ChuSiang> smile: :P
<smile> xD
<ChuSiang> smile: "Je game wordt geladen en deze advertentie wordt automatisch gesloten."
<ChuSiang> but I see the flash game, now.
<smile> and you can see users?
<smile> @ChuSiang
<ChuSiang> smile: gastxxx ..
<ChuSiang> I can see other users.
<smile> ok :)
<smile> ChuSiang: just for telling adobe about this issue
<smile> which version of lubuntu are you using?
<smile> :)
<ChuSiang> smile: ubuntu 11.10
<smile> not lubuntu?
<ChuSiang> the gsdl koha is base on lubuntu 11.10
<smile> and what did you use for going to that website?
<ChuSiang> I try Ubuntu 11.10 amd64(host) and gsdlkoha(guest)
<smile> did you do it with host? :)
<ChuSiang> both.
<smile> and both worked?
<smile> :o
<ChuSiang> yes,
<smile> crazy world :|
<ChuSiang> but gsdlkoha is 32 i386 edition.
<smile> i would think lubuntu won't work and ubuntu will work
<ChuSiang> 's/32//'
<smile> ok, i'll just fill in a bug report :)
<smile> thanks for your help :)
<ChuSiang> smile: thank you, too :P
<smile> :)
<smile> oh, did i miss the split? :p
<smile> xD
<smile> Bye! :)
<xsaidx> hello guys
<xsaidx> anyone here
<holstein> xsaidx: welcome.. there are many here.. feel free and ask your support question, or head to the OT for general chat :)
<xsaidx> holstein: i dont kno why my sudoers files get modified to NOPASSWD and its not the first time tho , any idea what may caus that
<holstein> xsaidx: not sure.. can you remember what all you have done?.. you can always try #ubuntu as welll
<xsaidx> holstein: yeh im there
<JWColeman> hey anyone out there, I've been trying to get a dell mini 1010 working with lubuntu, and mostly everything works, except for my capture device, I'm working with the alc269 sound card and alsamixer, I've messed with this thing for like hours and I can't seem to figure anything out, any suggestions?
#lubuntu 2011-12-31
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha JWColeman
<MrChrisDruif> !audio
<ubot5> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm...Y U not show LXDE type audio settings? ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> JWColeman; what kind of tutorials did you try already?
<JWColeman> mrChrisDruif: currently I'm booted up in windows, i can't seem to connect to the wireless here at the coffee house in lubuntu, but I can in windows, strange, but im not sure why that isn't working
<JWColeman> mrchrisdruif I've tried the gentoo wiki let me see if I can find the link for it
<MrChrisDruif> What kind of wireless have you got? Broadcom?
<MrChrisDruif> wireless chip*
<JWColeman> yeah it's broadcom and i got the drivers for it, its a proprietary driver, and i could connect to other wireless okay, but not this one in the coffee house im at
<MrChrisDruif> Awkward
<JWColeman> let me reboot and try it
<JWColeman> be back in 5 or so
<MrChrisDruif> Which Lubuntu are you running btw?
<MrChrisDruif> Latest?
<JWColeman> 10.04
<JWColeman> i know there's 10.10 i think, but it said it was kinda testy
<JWColeman> let me reboot into lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> There's even 11.10 now!
<JWColeman> ill see if i can get back online from there
<MrChrisDruif> =P
<JWColeman> maybe thjats why nothing works hahaha
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, might help ^_^
<JWColeman> im rebooting, be back in like 5
<MrChrisDruif> Even thou it's an LTS, there haven't been any dot releases for it, nor a lot of packages updated afaik
<MrChrisDruif> Good lcuk
<MrChrisDruif> luck*
<JWColeman> okay I'm back, no my wireless didn't work on lubuntu again, but works fine in xp, and I'm able to connect to other wireless networks
<JWColeman> let me download the latest version and stick in on my flash drive for an update
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, seems like a good idea ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Do read the release notes!!
<JWColeman> actually i have 11.04, not 11.10
<JWColeman> i thought it was 10
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, just one version behind
<JWColeman> if i could get everything to work on lubuntu i coudl finally delete this memory hog xp
<JWColeman> my mini 1010 is stuck at 1 gig of memory
<MrChrisDruif> Also, I heard recently that someone had it installation hang when he selected "download updates while installing" (or was it the first screen where it said the installer needed an update?)
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> I'm having a go again tomorrow at my brothers place
<MrChrisDruif> JWColeman; anyhow, it's 1:30 AM here (almost), so I'm off to bed
<JWColeman> alrighty, is there a way for me to upgrade to 11.10 without reinstalling the wh?ole thing
<MrChrisDruif> I think you even get that option when you run the installer
<MrChrisDruif> It'll detect the current installation
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, I'm really off now!! Bye!
<JWColeman> lol
<JWColeman> no i had 10.04, not 11.04
<JWColeman> thats terrible, how oculd i make such asilly mistake
<JWColeman> any other mini 1010 users out there? (dell)
<stlsaint> nope
<rhin0> just loaded it -- 11.10 - pls - when you minimize stuff on ubuntu it minimizes to a bar at the bottom of the screen -- can't see minimized windows .. also - the "minimize all" applet -- doesn't minimize/mazimize all (revealing desktop) when you click on it
<rhin0> i'll figure it - is just different
<]Spectre[> ciao
<JWColeman> hey im trying to install lubuntu 11.10, I already have 10.04 installed, can i boot with a usb and delete the 10.04 version and install fresh that way?
<JWColeman> im able to boot fine with the usb, but it appears to be the old 10.04 install screen, and not the new one, every time i hit enter for install it goes to a command line, as well as try before you install, both go to command line and im not sure what to do afterht hat
<JWColeman> should i try the alternate iso?
<JWColeman> after reading the release notes, yeah, i think that's what i gotta do
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> trying to remove items from "start" menu and set some defaults
<genoobie> having a bit of a problem though
<holstein> genoobie: you mean applications and services that automatically start when you boot? and you want to stop them from starting?
<genoobie> no holstein more like
<genoobie> I accidentally have two "dolphins"
<genoobie> in my "system tools" menu
<holstein> genoobie: thats just the menu... nothing to do with startup... http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1265
<genoobie> holstein, tx
<genoobie> hey again
<genoobie> I installed dolphin as the FM and I kind of like it
<genoobie> how can I change it so that lxde uses dolphin instead of pcmanfm
<genoobie> (the problem with pcman was mapping network drives)
<holstein> i would assume you can remove PCman... check out http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/529 and see if you can use that to implement dolphin instead of nautilus genoobie
<Linux4UnMe> hi guys. Is there any tutorials on how to theme lxdm ?
<Linux4UnMe>  there is this    http://blog.lxde.org/?p=595
<Linux4UnMe> but no info on how to do it
<Linux4UnMe> su
<mysteriousdarren> Linux4UnMe; designing a theme?
<mysteriousdarren> your better off checking this out http://box-look.org/
<mysteriousdarren> openbox
<smile> hi :)
<]Spectre[> Hii
<mysteriousdarren> hi
<]Spectre[> hi mysteriousdarren
<smile> hi :DD
<]Spectre[> hi smile
<smile> ]Spectre[: strange name :D
<mysteriousdarren> goodmorning or evening depending on where you are..
<]Spectre[> smile : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPECTRE
<]Spectre[> ;)
<]Spectre[> you too mysteriousdarren
<smile> haha!! :D
<smile> rebooting :D
<MrChrisDruif> ]Spectre[; Aloha
<mysteriousdarren> Spectre like the comic book character?
<]Spectre[> mysteriousdarren:  more or less
<mysteriousdarren> well some call me the Informationalist if that helps any
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow people, does anyone have issues?
<MrChrisDruif> I refer to #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat ^_^
<]Spectre[> yes, MrChrisDruif is right,sorry
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<]Spectre[> no issues with lubuntu
<mysteriousdarren> Spectre: well seems like the channel seems pretty dead
<Thorne> Does anybody know how do I disable the long wait for network configuration?
<Thorne> It shows like  waiting upto 60 seconds and such.
<]Spectre[> Thorne: I don't know
<Thorne> Thanks for noticing anyway.. It takes away a good 2-3 minutes.
<]Spectre[> strange
<Thorne> I think it happened with 11.04 upgrade
<Thorne> I don't even need that network conf check. I connect manually once I am in.
<]Spectre[> I'm using 11.10 right now,what kind of connection do you have ?
<Thorne> wait I have 11.10 too.
<Thorne> I have a pppoe adsl connection
<]Spectre[> mmm. I don't know,you need an expert,anyway is strange
<]Spectre[> cabled ?
<]Spectre[> yes for sure
<Thorne> It doesnt have anything to do with my connection t ype I guess
<Thorne> It does this even when I have no internet. or any other
<Thorne> and it actually shows "Booting without network configuration ." after the long wait
<]Spectre[> I'm sorry I don't know
<Thorne> ty
<Thorne> brb
<l057c0d3r> thorne.. thats odd.. because mine does not do that.. it connects almost instantly
<DavidScherer> I'm trying to burn with ImgBurn, but the disk is blank after burning, anyone have any suggestions/experience?
<]Spectre[> Hi a banal question...
<]Spectre[> How can I search file with lubuntu in a graphical way ?
<]Spectre[> I need to find there is located the "mame" program
<]Spectre[> where is located
<]Spectre[> catfish is fine
<JWColeman> hey can anyone help me with some installation issues for lubuntu 11.10?
<]Spectre[> yes
<]Spectre[> tell me
<]Spectre[> Can someone explain me a thing on linux ? I installed the "mame" program,the executable is located in "/usr/game/" and the other related files are located in "/usr/local/share/games/mame" . My question is about the linux folders structure: how come this mess ? I'm used in the dos,where all the files related to a program,are in the same directory/subdirectory. thanks in advance for a kind of reply
<JWColeman> is there anyone here that can help me with some installation issues with lubuntu 11.10?
<]Spectre[> tell me
<JWColeman> okay
<JWColeman> well i had lubuntu 10.04 installed because in my great intelligence i misread and thought it was the latest version, wasn't able to get my mic to work and other things, so now I'm trying to install lubuntu 11.10
<JWColeman> my only possibility is usb boot because I'm working on a netbook, a dell mini 1010
<JWColeman> I used unetbootin to make the boot usb from the alternative download iso for lubuntu 11.10
<JWColeman> i previously used unetbootin to install the desktop version of lubuntu 10.04, I have the desktop version for lubuntu 11.10, but when I boot to that usb (lubuntu 11.10) it still has the old install screen from 10.04
<JWColeman> i don't see the nifty new lubuntu graphic that i see on the website (the blue shiny one), its like it still thinks I'm booting to 10.04
<JWColeman> and when i hit install, it goes to a command line
<JWColeman> secondly, I'm trying to dual boot xp and lubuntu
<JWColeman> so yeah, I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, I tried like lots of methods
<JWColeman> ohhh, did u miss all that spectre?
<JWColeman> i can repeat it
<]Spectre[> I've found a smaaaaaaaall bug on lubuntu...
<JWColeman> well, im having like massive issues
<]Spectre[> JWColeman: I lost all
<JWColeman> trying to install lol
<JWColeman> well i had lubuntu 10.04 installed because in my great intelligence i misread and thought it was the latest version, wasn't able to get my mic to work and other things, so now I'm trying to install lubuntu 11.10 [14:05] <JWColeman> my only possibility is usb boot because I'm working on a netbook, a dell mini 1010 [14:05] <JWColeman> I used unetbootin to make the boot usb from the alternative download iso for lubuntu 11.10 [14:06] 
<]Spectre[> you want to know how to install lubuntu from the usb key ?
<JWColeman> yeah
<JWColeman> but i already did install
<JWColeman> 10.04
<]Spectre[> do you want to upgrade it ?
<JWColeman> i was wanting to start fresh
<JWColeman> i felt i would avoid more complications
<]Spectre[> yes,I agree ,I suggest,as is a fresh installation,to overwrite it...
<JWColeman> now i have something installed that won't boot at all
<]Spectre[> yes,do a new installation...
<JWColeman> the load screen says "ubuntu 10.11
<JWColeman> er 11.10
<JWColeman> which confuses me
<JWColeman> i downloaded a lubuntu iso
<]Spectre[> do you need to check which version is installed on your system ?
<JWColeman> well i can't get it to boot either
<JWColeman> it says "unable to mount /windows
<JWColeman> I basically need to start all oevr
<JWColeman> but every time i boot to usb
<JWColeman> the options don't work right
<JWColeman> like install takes me to a command line
<JWColeman> and try before you install takes me to a command line
<JWColeman> i tried the release notes, they said type auto run lxdm, but that didn't do anything
<]Spectre[> so,now,linux doesn't boot anymore,and you are trying to do a fresh install from the usb key,but you get an error on the usb boot,is it in this way?
<JWColeman> yes
<JWColeman> that soudns about right
<JWColeman> no errors though
<]Spectre[> do you have another computer to rebuild the usb key ?
<JWColeman> trying to boot gives me an error, it says its unable to mount /windows, so i try to skip it
<JWColeman> and it just hangs
<]Spectre[> did you enabled the "boot from usb" from the bios ?
<]Spectre[> -d
<JWColeman> well this laptop still boots to xp, thank god, i haven't botched that
<JWColeman> i figured it was booting to usb
<JWColeman> maybe it was booting to something older?
<JWColeman> and thats why i was getting an old lubuntu 10.04 boot screen
<JWColeman> and not the 11.10
<]Spectre[> well,if you put the usb inside and ,at the boot ,you get a "unable to mount/windows" looks like that the system is trying to boot from the hard drive
<]Spectre[> if the system is trying to boot from the hard drive it means that the "boot from usb device" inside of the bios is disabled or the usb key is corrupted in some way
<]Spectre[> I would like to report a bug in lubuntu, how can I do it ? thanks guys
<JWColeman> yeah, i try to do a hard drive boot AFTER i install using the alternative iso
<JWColeman> from the usb
<JWColeman> thats when i get the mounting issue
<JWColeman> i must have messed up the partitioning or something
<]Spectre[> JWColeman: I'm not following you right now,anyway,to solve your issue,the fast way is to find how come the usb key won't boot
<JWColeman> but i thought it did boot thats the confusing part, it started up with the install screen, but is that not frmo my usb or something?
<]Spectre[> sorry, I don't understand your last sentence..
<]Spectre[> anyway
<JWColeman> fwehh
<]Spectre[> 1) rebuild the usb key with the last lubuntu iso
<MrChrisDruif> Hai guys
<]Spectre[> 2) check in the bios if the "boot first from usb" or something like that is enabled
<]Spectre[> 3) reinstall lubuntu :)
<MrChrisDruif> How can I load a folder of Favorites from Internet Explorer?
<]Spectre[> MrChrisDruif: do you use Ie with lubuntu ?
<MrChrisDruif> No, but I made a backup of a Windows Disk before installing Lubuntu ]Spectre[
<MrChrisDruif> I don't need that kind of crap on an installation ^_^
<]Spectre[> MrChrisDruif: I don't know :P
<]Spectre[> MrChrisDruif: for me you need to do it manually for every bookmark
<MrChrisDruif> I think I've found an solution, but I need a Windows PC
<MrChrisDruif> Luckily, my parents aren't converted yet ^_^
<]Spectre[> is incredible that ie exists on linux :)
<]Spectre[> MrChrisDruif: ahah
<]Spectre[> tell to your parents to install lubuntu with ie ;)
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: yeah, you need to export them under IE http://goinglinux.com/articles/MoveYourBookmarks.html
<MrChrisDruif> phillw: yeah, that's what I've found as well: http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=nl&answer=96816
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not gonna give my brother IE again
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: chromium and ffox can read eachothers syste, so that makes sense :)
<MrChrisDruif> I should also be able to import from IE, but it must be a running app for that to work ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, btw: one feature request and a bug...
<]Spectre[> good old format c: /u..
<MrChrisDruif> Make a link to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=lubuntu in the screenshots with the installer, just like it links to the wiki and launchpad page
<MrChrisDruif> And the bug is that the quick search is enabled again after installation
<MrChrisDruif> Seeing we "disabled" it, it's a bug, for me it suits me just fine ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> phillw: ^
<phillw> lol... it must pull in the additional lib funstion.
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know what the exact problem is with synaptic, but we decided to keep it removed. So either some setting is wrong or the wiki is ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> And the other one is with ubiquity
<]Spectre[> can you tell me how to check the lubuntu version ? (revision and if it's the 64bit version or not)
<]Spectre[> uname something.
<MrChrisDruif> uname -a ?
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: I'll let Julien know. It is going to be a bug in ubiquity installer at a guess, but I'll check
<MrChrisDruif> phillw: are you talking about the feature request or the bug?
<MrChrisDruif> Also with every computer so far it always boots to terminal when I say Try Lubuntu without installing, and a few strings aren't correctly translated yet
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: i only see that reported for 11.04. Once Centos v6 install DVD has finally downloaded (couple of hours to go), I've got a couple of bugs to try out on VM to see if I can confirm.
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, I'm off again
<MrChrisDruif> Installation is pretty much working
<MrChrisDruif> Woops, gotta setup SSH
 * MrChrisDruif really goes away now
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao
 * smile gaat ervandoor voor dit jaar. doei! :)
<]Spectre[> Hi guys...
<]Spectre[> I need help again..
<]Spectre[> I'm trying to copy a file from the /home/me/Desktop to /usr/local/share/games    but without success (I get a "permission denied")
<]Spectre[> What Do I need to do ?
<]Spectre[> fixed...
<]Spectre[> thanks
<]Spectre[> anyway
<cousteau> I think I'm gnoing to get an alpha of lubuntu precise to see how it's going
<cousteau> and if I find out that pcmanfm has gotten better, I'll say good bye to gnome
<cousteau> actually, I think I'll just download and compile the newest pcmanfm
<cousteau> hm, why is leafpad a hard dependency of lubuntu and lxde?  wouldn't it make more sense to have it as "recommended"?  (or even as "suggested")
<cousteau> seems I should just get lxde-core and then get whatever programs I want myself
<]Spectre[> Where is around an alpha version of lubuntu ? I'm not an expert ,just curiosity
<]Spectre[> fix: is there around an alpha version of lubuntu? I'm not an expert,just curiosity
<cousteau> actually, I don't know
<cousteau> well, there's a precise alpha, and lubuntu is on their repositories, so...
<cousteau> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/alpha-1/  yaaay!
<cousteau> damn torrent won't work
<cousteau> ok, this won't download.  What features does pcmanfm have from the old one at Lucid to the current one?  does it have a decent directory tree view?  dir expansion on dir content panel?  panel splitting?
<cousteau> I think those are the main reasons I prefer Nautilus to pcmanfm right now
<cousteau> (pcmanfm having some cool stuff not in Nautilus, such as "open terminal here" and a cool "open with" menu
<cousteau> so...  where can I download the source of pcmanfm?
<cousteau> oh, so the sourceforge project site is still in use...  ok, got it
<cousteau> "configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.40.0 or later."  gaah
<cousteau> ...ok, "too old" meant "not installed"
<cousteau> "No package 'gtk+-2.0' found" - whaaat?  I'm pretty sure I have that one installed
<cousteau> who would have said?  I didn't have it installed...  I thought I did
<holstein> cousteau: apt-get source pcmanfm maybe?
<Obituaryy> hi
<cousteau> well, I have ubuntu maverick, so that'll get me an oldish version
<cousteau> now I just came across libfm, which needs a version not available in maverick
<cousteau> damn...  I think I'll have to just download that lubuntu alpha and virtualize it
<holstein> cousteau: apt-get source should work from a live CD
<cousteau> yes, I'd need a live cd
<holstein> i find expecting any software to be like other software is a fail
<cousteau> and the livecd would already come with pcmanfm installed, so there would be no point in compiling it
<holstein> they are just different... nautilus and pcmanfm
<holstein> the lightness usually makes folks confortable with the changes
<cousteau> holstein, well, there are issues in nautilus I dislike and that pcmanfm has them
<cousteau> such as a sane "Open with..." dialog
<holstein> for some reason, i stopped using that
<cousteau> also, I've never used "Open terminal here", but it would probably be useful
<holstein> i bet nautilus-open-terminal still works
<cousteau> but the possibility of splitting the directory view in two so that you can see 2 dirs at once, and drag and drop, without having 2 windows open, seems pretty useful
<cousteau> s/seems/is/
<cousteau> I use it a lot
<holstein> sure, but they all do something like that now, no?
<holstein> tabs at least, which i think i like better on smaller screens
<cousteau> it was nice when it appeared in Nautilus, and it would be a pity to lose it if I change to pcmanfm, that's why I was asking if it has that feature
<MrChrisDruif> holstein; Nautilus ALSO has that
<MrChrisDruif> I'd also like a split-pane view
<cousteau> well, tabs aren't as convenient as splitting
<holstein> MrChrisDruif: thats what i was thinking
<holstein> cousteau: sure, but you say tomatoe, and i say i like tabs
<cousteau> they're also nice, though
<holstein> you cant please everyone, and i just like for there to be options to tweak afterwards
<MrChrisDruif> We're not suggesting to rm the tabs
<cousteau> no, the tabs are staying, they're useful too
<holstein> ?
<holstein> you *cant* remove the tabs ;)
<holstein> im not saying you are tying to
<cousteau> they're just not a good alternative to splitting the view...  that makes drag and drop easy
<cousteau> but drag and drop to another tab is a bit harder, it makes you make 2 moves instead of 1
<cousteau> the other thing:  tree views
<holstein> sure... and mv is arguably easier than both methods
<MrChrisDruif> holstein; nope ^_^
<cousteau> now pcmanfm does have a tree view on the left panel, right?  because the one in Lucid doesn't even have that
<MrChrisDruif> Not if you only want to move specific files only
<MrChrisDruif> Afaik it does
<holstein> you mean like only *.mp3 's ;)
<holstein> anyways.. thats why i said 'arguably'
<cousteau> however..  does it also allow to expand dirs in the dir content view?
<holstein> implying that an argument *could* follow
<MrChrisDruif> No, like alice.mp3 && dolly.jpg
<cousteau> well, mv is fine if you want pattern natching, that's true
<cousteau> I actually use mv and cp -a usually
<holstein> again, its arguably easier to tab complete the names in the terminal than to control click whicl scrolling...
<cousteau> well, that's also true
<holstein> i just like to have the option, and to facilitate the options to the end-user when possible
<holstein> sane defaults, and easy customizations
<epictetus> it's nice to have both options
<cousteau> but nautilus at least (not sure if pcmanfm too) allows you to write part of the name and that'll focus the first file matching, so that's kind of similar to writing and tab-completing
<epictetus> i'm more of a leftclick-copy rightclick-paste between 2 different windows guy
<cousteau> holstein, so do you think it would be ok to allow splitting the view?
<epictetus> er
<epictetus> rightglick
<cousteau> I mean, it's just adding an option or a button or a shortcut (like F3)
<holstein> cousteau: i think you should be able to do what you like
<holstein> my only point is, some of these default, and default applications are chosen for speed
<cousteau> and you wouldn't have to use it if you don't want, of course...  and tabs would still be there
<holstein> when you do that, you make compromises
<holstein> and when you undo these defaults, you can slow the system back down... and if you are comfortable with that... go for it
<cousteau> so your argument is that adding that feature to pcmanfm, along with other ones, would possibly end up bloating it too much and breaking the spirit of a lightweight application?
<holstein> cousteau: if you are proposing it should be that way in lubuntu, i think speed should be the focus
<cousteau> well, if that's the point, I personally don't think that feature (as an option) would have a negative impact on speed
<cousteau> actually, I think having a single window with 2 panels would probably use less resources than 2 windows
<holstein> but, i'll go with whatever the team decides... i find lubuntu both slick and light-weight
<MrChrisDruif> When organizing files it often easier to have the two side by side
<MrChrisDruif> holstein; something we might need to add to the meeting?
<cousteau> even midnight commander (a text-interface file browser) has that feature!
<holstein> MrChrisDruif: i personally dont think its something that is broken, and its somehting the end-user can address easy enough.. but again, i'll go with whatever you guys go with
<cousteau> hmm, I think I'll use that same argument later when discussing about Leafpad
<MrChrisDruif> We can add a split-pane option easily to pcmanfm?
<cousteau> holstein, so in your opinion the solution would be to have 2 windows, or to drag and drop to another tab?
<holstein> cousteau: sure... or the terminal, or add the tabs, or the panel view.. or copy and paste
<holstein> i feel like there are lots of options
<cousteau> and there's also the blender-like option: have N panels, and be able to select whatever you want on each of them (tree view, places view, dir view, thumbnail view...)
<holstein> i think assuming a change will only do that.. change... there will be some folks who liked it the way it was
<cousteau> wel, I don't think adding a feature that is invisible until you use it can be any bad
<holstein> sure.. but when does it stop?
<cousteau> of course, adding lots of features could end in having a huge and slow program, but I don't think this feature will contribute in that direction
<holstein> to take it to the extreme, KDE libs are invisible tio you use them
<holstein> til*
<holstein> but, i think you guys will keep lubuntu heading in the right direction... its a great project!
<cousteau> what is the default browser right now?
<holstein> chromium?... or did i do that to it...
<cousteau> well, chromium was in lucid, at least
<cousteau> (and I don't think that's particularly lightweight, by the way)
<holstein> its a nice balance though
<holstein> but midori is so light, and quite nice :)
<cousteau> yes, why isn't it the default?
 * holstein shrugs
<cousteau> or epiphany (the problem is taht epiphany has too much gnome stuff)
<cousteau> I use lubuntu+epiphany in my browser
<cousteau> epiphany, evince, qalculate, geany, libreoffice (although gnumeric is pretty nice) and I'm considering installing gthumb instead of the default image viewer
<MrChrisDruif> Chromium is default in Lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> The reasoning behind that Midori isn't the default browser is the small development team
<cousteau> don't remember why I prefered gpicview to gthumb, actually
<MrChrisDruif> ..behind Midori
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, isn't this pretty much general discussion guys?
<cousteau> I don't think that's actually a good reason unless Midori is buggy
<MrChrisDruif> cousteau; we haven't got the manpower to support Midori properly
<cousteau> because firefox is too heavyweight, right?
<MrChrisDruif> And I meant with the other comment that we better should go to #lubuntu-offtopic
<cousteau> it has gotten lighter and less resource-eating lately, or that's what I heard...  but that was after a huge resource usage growth
<cousteau> ok, I'll be there
<Sgeo> How do I get a nice GUI to configure my touchpad?
<cousteau> Sgeo, I used one called...  let me remember
<cousteau> it wasn't gsynprops
<cousteau> er, gsynaptics, it wasn't gsynaptics
<cousteau> (that one is outdated)
<cousteau> gpointing-device-settings
<cousteau> that one was it
<cousteau> however I'm not sure it saves the properties correctly in Lubuntu
<cousteau> ...long story short, I wrote my own script for saving/restoring them
<Sgeo> :/
<diytto> Can lubuntu be made to a bootable usb stick like ubuntu?
<holstein> sure... i usually use unetbootin, but you can also just install it to the stick diytto
<diytto> What's unetbootin?
<cousteau> diytto, I remember doing that for installing it on my netbook
<holstein> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> diytto: its in the repos
<diytto> That's good because I would rather have a lubuntu bootadle usb than ubuntu
<cousteau> unetbootin or the usb-creator
<diytto> oh cool
<holstein> diytto: you can use something like yumi multiboot, and have both :) http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<diytto> no lubuntu is better
<diytto> i don't like the direction ubuntu is going with Unity
<holstein> ubuntu = lubuntu
<diytto> Yes, but lubuntu uses lxde
<holstein> unity-free :)
<diytto> yeah
<diytto> smaller and faster
<cousteau> cool, that would be interesting...  does it have an option for CDs too?
<holstein> cousteau: yumi?... not sure... that woule be nice... i just started using it
<diytto> yumi is for windows :(
<holstein> diytto: i am running yumi on linux...
<diytto> oh really
<diytto> eh
<diytto> the installer on the front page is for windows
<holstein> but AFAIK it is available for windows as well
<diytto> yeah
<cousteau> diytto, what front page?
<diytto> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/ this
<holstein> diytto: actually, its this one im using
<holstein> http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<holstein> so im not sure that yumi is for linux
<diytto> oh
<cousteau> diytto, well, that doesn't look like the official page for yumi, more like a collection of software for putting linux on a pendrive
<diytto> yeah :p
<diytto> it's sad that my laptop barely runs lubuntu :/
<cousteau> er, yes it is
<diytto> 512MB ram sucks
<cousteau> what's it?  does it have a floppy drive?
<cousteau> 512?!?  get one with 32 and then let's talk
<diytto> Dell Latitude D6000
<diytto> i think
<diytto> lol :p
<cousteau> I want to try lubuntu there, just for curiosity
<diytto> 32MB ram
<diytto> i can setup a vm with that
<cousteau> ...maybe better to use slitaz
<diytto> what is this slitaz
<cousteau> a tiny distro
<cousteau> I think it uses little resources...  not sure if even less than Lubuntu
<diytto> wow
<cousteau> but I think Lubuntu is ok for any computer with a sane amount of resources
<diytto> wow it's only 30MB
<diytto> >.>
<cousteau> yeah
<diytto> that's impressive
<diytto> I am going to download it
<diytto> heh their server is extremely slow
<cousteau> ...and TinyCore is like 10 MB
<cousteau> but their distro is extremely small, so...
<diytto> TinyCore...
<diytto> how does thate ven
<diytto> wow
<diytto> 11.9MB
<cousteau> and yes it has a desktop environment
<diytto> that is so awesome
<diytto> oh my god
<diytto> http://d.diytto.com/Lv3m
<diytto> slitaz installed in under a minute
<cousteau> whaaat??  qucs is available in tinycore?
<cousteau> (only 0.0.15, but anyway...)
<diytto> tiny core is actually quite nice
<Sgeo> I really only want to permanently change one touchpad setting
<Sgeo> I don't really need a GUI for this, if it's simple enough to do once and then forget about it
<diytto> it grows... :D http://d.diytto.com/pm8W
<cousteau> make a startup script that does that
<cousteau> does lubuntu already have some sort of "Startup Applications" menu that allows you to create new ones?  Lucid doesn't
<diytto> ummm
<diytto> maybe in users or something
<diytto> like a login thing
<diytto> how big is lubuntu iso?
<Sgeo> Is there some /etc thing I can change?
<Sgeo> I just want to remove the upper-right=middle-click thing
<diytto>  mmm lubuntu is so sexy
<cousteau> diytto, 1 cd
<cousteau> <700 MB
<cousteau> 690-something
<diytto> yeah i downloaded it
<diytto> :
<diytto> :p
<cousteau> Sgeo, why?  that option kicks ass
<Sgeo> cousteau, I keep accidentally closing Chrome tabs
<Sgeo> *Chromium
<cousteau> oh I see
<cousteau> doesn't chromium have Ctrl-Shift-T for unclosing?
<Sgeo> Yes, but that doesn't make accidental closes not annoying
<cousteau> do you have multitouch?
<holstein> hehe... i had that too... used to paste into IRC as well ;)
<Sgeo> Not sure
<cousteau> (so you have a good replacement for middle-click)
<holstein> i never found a GUI for it, dont think you will
<cousteau> or don't you use middle click anywhere?
<cousteau> holstein, I found gpointing-device-settings
<holstein> i found a few scripts i tried, but seemed like i lost other functionality
<Sgeo> I use Ctrl-click for links
<holstein> sure... but i dont think it edits that particular functionality.. i could be wrong
<Sgeo> I seem to have multitouch
<JohnDoe_71Rus> happy HY!
<holstein> it was always one of those back-burner things on my to-do list
<cousteau> Sgeo, no, I mean, select to copy, middle to paste
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *NY
<cousteau> happy new york?
<Sgeo> cousteau, I usually use Ctrl-C Ctrl-V, it is more annoying with console stuff though
<Sgeo> But multitouch middle click works fine
<Sgeo> If I think to use it, I will. But I want either tabs not to close on middle click, or no middle click on corner tap
<cousteau> well, you sure can disable that with synaptics
<Sgeo> Great! How?
<cousteau> can't remember the command, something about xinput
<cousteau> the problem is that it won't be permanent, it'll be as before when you reboot
<cousteau> so you should make a startup script or something
<JohnDoe_71Rus> cousteau: New Year in Moscow
<cousteau> cool
<cousteau> I'm getting closer
<holstein> yup, it was an xinput string i used
<holstein> i would probably start here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<cousteau> let me see
<holstein> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Synaptics_TouchPad_driver_for_X
<holstein> Option          "RTCornerButton"   "0"          #disable Right Top corner "button"
<holstein> or you could disable it in the browser
<Sgeo> Would qsynaptics disable it systemwide?
<cousteau> xinput  set-prop  'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'  'Synaptics Tap Action'  0 0 0 0 0 0 0
<Sgeo> I can't find it in the package manager
<cousteau> no, wait, that would disable all the clicks
<Sgeo> I don't see an xorg.conf
<holstein> Sgeo: you can make one
<holstein> xinput list-props "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
<holstein> ^^ i think that lists options
<holstein> if you prefer an xinput script
<cousteau> I think     xinput  set-prop  'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'  'Synaptics Tap Action'  0 0 0 0 0 0 0     does the trick
<cousteau> but don't use 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
<cousteau> I think it would be 0 0 0 0 1 3 2
<cousteau> it's like   corner corner corner corner single-tap double-tap triple-tap
<Sgeo>  xinput set-prop "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" "Synaptics Tap Action" 1 1 0 0 1 2 3
<Sgeo> That does what I want
 * Sgeo modifies
<Sgeo> Now all corners act just like regular pad, I think
<Sgeo> tyvm all
<cousteau> why 1 1?
<cousteau> I think 0 just disables the corner, so tapping it is like tapping in the middle
<cousteau> actually, the other two 0 are the other two corners, and you can tap them, right?
<Sgeo> I found that I couldn't
<Sgeo> 1 makes it actually click
<Sgeo> 0 makes it do nothing, so pressing that corner has no effect
<cousteau> anyway...  now make lubuntu do that each time you start
<Sgeo> (I tried it)
<cousteau> so top-left corner is also disabled?
<Sgeo> It was, I modified the line to 1 1 1 1 1 2 3
<cousteau> oic
<cousteau> well, now also you'll want to disable edge scrolling, since you have multitouch and you'll probably be scrolling with multifinger
 * Sgeo is actually quite comfortable with edge scrolling
<cousteau> (although circular scrolling is pretty nice)
<Sgeo> circular scrolling?
<cousteau> Sgeo, you scroll starting from the corner or the side, then when you reach the bottom instead of stopping and going back to the top, you continue moving your finger left, then up, then right
<cousteau> infinite scrolling
#lubuntu 2012-01-01
<Bunie> Hey guys! I think i've picked out this to be my distro of choice, was wondering if i could toss a few questions?
<phillw> Bunie: start at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ and then feel free to ask
<phillw> ;9
<Bunie> Mostly just, 4GB of ram, and worried about the scarcity of linux drivers. should i go with a 32 or 64 bit build?
<phillw> 4gb is FAR too much for lubuntu :P
<phillw> 64bit build 11.10 can handle the amount
<phillw> Bunie: i know, as i several VM's for different sytems within Lubuntu
<Bunie> I know its too much ram
<Bunie> its my graphics card that concerns me
<Bunie> its a slow peice of crap that struggles with minecraft
<Bunie> i figured the less window animations, the better. besides, i like the look :P
<Bunie> Lubuntu is more about ram and not about conserving CPU?
<phillw> Bunie: lubuntu consers both, you would have to aks others as to the minimal spec for minecraft
<Bunie> lol that was just an example to show how poor my graphics card is :P
<phillw> if you /join #minecraft they will tell you if your computer has the specs to play it. We on lubuntu ensure that the O/S is the minimal required to work. What you boys and girls add to it later, we cannot control :)
<micahg> you can never have too much RAM :)
<draik> No such thing as too much RAM, too much disk space, or too much VRAM.
<Bunie> Im having issues with my wireless :3 keep in mind im a noobie so i could very well have no idea what im doin :p
<Bunie> i used a wired connection to install the "Additional drivers"
<Bunie> but still having no luck from here
<phillw> Bunie: what version of lubuntu do you have installed?
<Bunie> 11.04?
<Bunie> also, new issue xD feel free to call me a dumbass. i was using a persistant usb version
<Bunie> and ran apt-get upgrade
<Bunie> now its asking for a user and pass that i didnt set up.
<Bunie> whats the defaults? XD
<Bunie> i tried root root, and root toor
<phillw> Bunie: have you tried <cr> i.e. just hit the big Return / Enter button for both?
<Bunie> yep
<Bunie> leaving it blank does nothing
<Bunie> will i need to recopy my usb and not upgrade this time? lol
<phillw> using a live usb and updating is not advised
<phillw> the support for usb, as opposed to a full install is tenuous
<phillw> if you want to use a usb device, it should be above 2GB to allow it have /home partioin
<Bunie> ill recopy it and not upgrade. was using it as a way to test before i do a full install
<Bunie> wanted to try to upgrade cuz i was having some bug where the screensaver would pop up after like 5 minutes even when i was using it
<phillw> Bunie: when you do decide to install lubuntu, or any linux system, can I whisper a word of advice to you?
<Bunie> Sure thing :D
<Bunie> assuming its friendly ;D
<phillw> make a /home partition, that way, what ever you do to with your installed system, /home will always be safe unless you decide to allow the installer to nuke your hard drive....
<phillw> Bunie: on this you may trust me, then ask any support person.... We love people who actually do it... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<phillw> We hate those who encrypt.... nothing can rescue them.
<micahg> that's the point :)
<phillw> micahg: unless you are the support person for a n00b to linux who did it with all his college work on and forgot the password.
<phillw> micahg: next time we have one, I'll send her to you.
<micahg> I can't do anything, but just noting, that's the point of encryption
<phillw> micahg: this chat is better carried out on #lubuntu-offtopic
<Bunie> How do i connect to a wireless network?
<Bunie> :p
<Bunie> Also, when using a persistant cache  created by like, Lili USB, does that work with drivers?
<sik_> hi i need help installing lubuntu from USB
<sik_> HELLO?
<smile> :p
<xsaidx> hello
<]Spectre[> Hi
<Obituaryy> hi
<Bunie> in the lubuntu installer, why is the guy listening to music and watching a movie trailer at the same time? Weirdo~ Lols
<Bunie> i see pidgin is included? with all respect, doesnt pidgin suck now?
<]Spectre[> why... if it works..
<]Spectre[> when a thing works why to change it..
<Bunie> If thats how you feel, go back to windows?
<Bunie> :P
<]Spectre[> ahahah
<]Spectre[> I told "if it works"
<]Spectre[> windows doesn't works very well here
<]Spectre[> fix:work
<]Spectre[> it depends on what are you doing with the computer :)
<Bunie> in my experience pidgin is slow and clunky and crashes often
<Bunie> and hasnt changed since like 2008
<]Spectre[> I don't know this point.here it works,install another thing..
<Bunie> just making conversation :D
<Bunie> while i install
<]Spectre[> ah ok :)
<]Spectre[> that is fine :)
<]Spectre[> don't worry,it works here
<]Spectre[> you will see that lubuntu is fast as light
<Bunie> i read somewhere that Ubuntu 12.04 plans to boot in around "2 seconds"? is this true, and will this carry over for lubuntu?
<]Spectre[> I don't know
<smile> i don't think so
<]Spectre[> already you don' t need a lot of time to run lubuntu...
<smile> maybe on the best hardware ;)
<Bunie> yeh i know thats kinda hardware specific
<smile> :p
<Bunie> but i saw a YT vid where someone read it off as if he copied it from the patch notes
<smile> hmm, irrealistic :p
<Bunie> new question :p uhm
<]Spectre[> may be with a solid state harddrive ,or just with a big ram drive...
<Bunie> This home encryption
<Bunie> how is the password stored?
<Bunie> isnt it kinda pointless?
<Bunie> if the password is not needed to be typed in every boot, then isnt the password stored somewhere insecure?
<]Spectre[> I don't know about this point..you need to ask to smile
<smile> you can crack it if you want, Bunie
<smile> you can get the hash
<smile> but than you need a very powerful computer :p
<Bunie> i dont understand hashes i guess
<smile> Or much luck :p
<Bunie> but if the PC can pretty much decrypt itself
<Bunie> without my input
<Bunie> then cant anyone else just pull that info?
<Bunie> and run it on theirs?
<smile> a key consists normally of 2 parts :)
<smile> and if they find only one part they can't use it
<smile> just finding it means you're very lucky :p
<smile> and it's far from less secure than windows ;)
<Bunie> but Linux knows where it is
<smile> Windows too.
<smile> if you enable autologin :p
<Bunie> Windows doesnt even encrypt and im aware of it :P
<smile> xD
<smile> Than Linux is better :) it will encrypt, but no one knows how :)
<smile> Bunie: i'm using Lubuntu for about 2 years and i've never had viruses or hackers ;)
<smile> @ Windows it was worse :|
<smile> :(
<Bunie> lol i love windows :P
<bindi> user error if you get infected
<Bunie> i just wanna get into Linux, study it, as a hobby
<smile> ok ;)
<smile> Bunie: read the linux from scratch handbook
<Bunie> if i get used to it then i'll make a switch on all my PC's
<smile> if you can understand it, you're a real geek :D
<smile> Bunie: Lubuntu is the best distro i've used so far
<smile> I tried a lot
<Bunie> i spent like 6 hours last night trying to get my wireless to work, only to find a package that did it for me =/ Lols
<smile> i think it has to be 600 or so :p
<smile> it wasn't working out of the box?
<Bunie> It needed me to extract my firmware
<Bunie> using a special tool
<Bunie> wich i couldnt manage lols
<smile> haha :)
<Bunie> ALSO! Its offering me to install Proprietary drivers, wondering how you feel about it?
<Bunie> Will i get better performance? worse stability?
<smile> stability is worse i think
<smile> i used non-free drivers
<smile> and my pc was working worse than before :(
<smile> i removed them :p
<smile> and it was fixed :)
<smile> Bunie: you can always try :)
<Bunie> ill stick with the free for now
<smile> (if you don't mind reinstalling when it goes wrong)
<Bunie> for the reason that i have no reason not to :p
<smile> :p
<smile> Bunie: did you partition your hard drive yourself? :p
<Bunie> nah. i used to in the old days
<Bunie> back when i would duel boot with windows years ago
<smile> Bunie: i'm dualbooting :)
<Bunie> i like lubuntu because it looks like a great Distro to ween a windows user on :P
<smile> :)
<smile> I like lubuntu minimal :p
<Bunie> how do i remove the bluetooth service? Considering i dont have bluetooth lol
<smile> you can turn it off :)
<smile> at startup
<smile> :p
<smile> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-bCJocPsti7A/TY3f2YAXMAI/AAAAAAAAA8s/QAQnHlyCWkk/gnome+startup+applications+window.png
<smile> this can help: http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/03/how-to-speed-up-gnome-desktop-loading.html
<Bunie> what does apt-get upgrade do?"
<smile> Bunie: it upgrades your distro to the release above
<smile> for example
<smile> if you have 10.04
<smile> it would upgrade to 10.10
<smile> :)
<Bunie> whats my 11.10 upgrading to? :P
<smile> to nothing.
<smile> because it isn't possible ;)
<smile> its just upgrading everything possible :)
<Bunie> but i just downloaded alot of stuff using "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Bunie> ohh
<Bunie> kay :P
<smile> :p
<Bunie> i like this lubuntu alot so far
<smile> :DD
<Bunie> alot better then Unity for sure lol
<Bunie> unity will be the downfall of Ubuntu
<smile> If you can use AMD64-versions (64 bit) :)
<Bunie> I can, but i don't
<smile> they're quicker :p
<Bunie> i see no reason to
<smile> and i need more ram than 3.7 ;)
<Bunie> i thought the limit was 4?
<smile> Yeah. But on my pc it is 3.7
<smile> crazy pc ;)
<Bunie> wow
<Bunie> mine says 3.2
<smile> :o
<Bunie> even tho i have 4GB of ram installed
<me-1> hi..is Lubuntu official by canonicial..?
<smile> Bunie: do you have external graphics? :p
<Bunie> looks like im switching to x64
<smile> me-l: yes, since 11.10
<Bunie> smile: not using THAT much memory i dont lols
<Bunie> smile: Any way to check that?
<smile> hmm.. :p
<smile> yeah
<smile> but i don't remember :(
<me-1> smile,  so no codecs ..?
<Bunie> smile: infact, my PC only came with 512MB, how can it be using more ram then it came with? Lols
<smile> me-l: you can add it by typing sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<smile> Bunie: crazy pc you have :o
<Bunie> sounds like a command i'll want to use later lols
<smile> Bunie; so no onboard graphics? :)
<Bunie> wait, 93MB of 3269? lubuntu is only using 93MB of ram?
<smile> yeah, could be :)
<Bunie> thats awesome lols
<smile> :DD
<smile> I installed lubuntu minimal
<me-1> smile,  yes I know but before that i was giving Lubuntu CDs to my friends with low end PCs and without internet connections
<smile> i'm using 80 MB :)
<Bunie> ohh memory used as cache, it goes up to 249
<Bunie> but that doesnt rlly count i guess
<smile> no; it clears it when it needs it
<Bunie> should i switch to lubuntu x64?
<smile> me-l: maybe you can download all the .deb packages and make a install script
<Bunie> will everything still work? Drivers? Wine? VLC?
<smile> Bunie: not needed :) but i like x64 Lubuntu more
<Bunie> 32-bit stuff?
<smile> Bunie: 32 bit stuff on Linux? xD
<smile> almost everything is 64 bit
<smile> so no need to fear :)
<Bunie> but thats a no? :P
<smile> real real real 32 bit won't run on it. but that are 10 packages out of 50 000 ;)
<smile> or less :)
<Bunie> k, so 32-bit apps i download in gz files wont work?
<smile> Bunie: indeed. But there are always 64 bit versions :)
<Bunie> Mkays. :P lol
<smile> Bunie? :D
<Bunie> Kay downloading x64 lubuntu
<Bunie> eta 10 minutes
<smile> Bunie: for me it takes 20 minutes :|
<smile> very bad connection :(
<smile> i'm sharing it with a second pc :p
<smile> Bunie: Does your name mean something? :p
<Bunie> smile: Nope! just like Rabbits
<Bunie> it's pronounced "bunny"
<smile> ok :)
<AmberJ> Hello
<AmberJ> How do I change the current logged in user's image?
<smile> AmberJ: no idea :) already searched on Google?
<AmberJ> During Lubuntu 11.10 install, installer detected my webcam and allowed me to take a image for installed user account ...
<AmberJ> Now it's using same image for my pidgin accounts as well :(
<smile> :(
<AmberJ> smile, tried but I can't seem to find the right keyword....
<smile> AmberJ: there is an app
<smile> with personal info
<smile> about the user
<smile> but i don't know how it's named
<AmberJ> [LXDE_Menu] -> [System tools] -> [Users and groups] shows the images but refuses to allow me to change it :(
<smile> :|
<smile> and you know where they're stored?
<smile> you could replace them
<smile> :)
<AmberJ> naah...no idea
<smile> :(
<AmberJ> smile, you should not use that smiley ":("....You are only supposed to "smile" aka ":)"
<AmberJ> :D
<smile> AmberJ: a sad smiley ;)
<AmberJ> Found out the program behind this in GNOME/ubuntu: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/08/quickly-add-user-loginprofile-image-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<AmberJ> But gnome-about-me is not installed by default on lubuntu 11.10
<AmberJ> So, I guess there is some other tool
<smile> AmberJ: and sudo apt-get install gnome-about-me ? ;)
<smile> in LXTerminal :)
<AmberJ> POLLUTION!
<AmberJ> No gnome thingies (other than those that are installed with install) ...
<AmberJ> :P
<smile> AmberJ: XD
<AmberJ> Found the culprit ;)
<AmberJ> ~/.face
<smile> :)
<hosoka> Hello all, a happy new year 2012.
<smile> hosoka: you too :DD
<hosoka> anyone available to assist me on 1 tiny issue ?
<smile> hosaka: yeah maybe :) if i can fix it :)
<hosoka> Is there anyone that could assist me on how to enable autologin with Lubuntu 11.10 ?
<smile> hosoka: do you use LXDM? :p
<smile> i think you do
<hosoka> yes
<hosoka> I have follow up the instructions in the Lubuntu docs.
<hosoka> not working so far.
<smile> you need to find the LXDE config
<smile> * LXDM config file
<hosoka> so not the lubuntu config file ?
<smile> no. :)
<smile> i'll search it for you
<hosoka> can you give me a hint how to go to lxdm config file
<hosoka> is the same as for the lubuntu config ?
<smile> hosoka: sudo leafpad /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf in a terminal window
<smile> you need to enable autologin
<hosoka> ok, I am in.
<smile> take # away before autologin
<smile> and put your username after autologin=
<hosoka> ok
<hosoka> changes made.
<AmberJ> hosoka, [LXDE_Menu] -> [System tools] -> [Users and groups] ..... [Password] -> Click on [Change] -> Check [Don't ask for password for login]
<AmberJ> smile, you win :(
<smile> :p
<hosoka> Amber: I have done that and not working, sorry :-(
<smile> AmberJ: my solution will work (always)
<smile> hosoka: did you save it? :)
<hosoka> not yet
<hosoka> the first line leave it like it is ?
<AmberJ> :((( <-- Super sad smiley
<hosoka> ##uncomment ....
 * AmberJ reboot
<hosoka> reboot ?
<hosoka> ok will give it a try.
<smile> hosoka: if you have the line autologin=hosoka
<smile> for example ;)
<smile> if your account name is hosoka
<smile> :p
<hosoka> Amber and smile: I have added the Check at the Accounts in System. Will this not interrupt the whole autologin ?
<smile> No. It's a different system behind it.
<smile> :)
<hosoka> ok, will reboot it.
<hosoka> will come back later.
<smile> hosaka: did it work?
<hosoka> Hi, I am back.
<hosoka> smile: unfortunately not.
<smile> :o
<hosoka> :-(
<smile> crazy :o
<hosoka> it brought me back on the lxdm login screen.
<hosoka> using Lubuntu 11.10
<smile> hosaka: sudo update-alternatives --config  lxdm.conf
<smile> type in a terminal window: sudo update-alternatives --config  lxdm.conf
<smile> and choose /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<hosoka> with the lubuntu 11.04 I did with gdm, but would like to attend this upgrade with autologin
<hosoka> I did not had any luck with lxdm.
<hosoka> autologin options.
<smile> did you do this?
<smile> smile	type in a terminal window: sudo update-alternatives --config lxdm.conf
<smile> i think it's important
<smile> because they are 3 configs for lxdm on lubuntu
<hosoka> checking
<smile> ok :)
<hosoka> yes, that is already changed.
<smile> hmm :(
<hosoka> you mentioned there are 3 configs ?
<hosoka> for lxdm /
<smile> yeah.
<hosoka> ?
<smile> :p
<smile> hosoka: try changing /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<smile> sudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<hosoka> ok
<hosoka> checking
<smile> I think that's new since 10.10 :p
<hosoka> smile:
<hosoka> i see that still unchanged.
<hosoka> needs changes here too /
<smile> edit it :)
<smile> yeah. i think that's the key to the solution
<hosoka> [base]
<hosoka> ## uncomment and set autologin username to enable autologin
<hosoka> autologin=stella
<smile> ok, good :)
<hosoka> smile: that should be the correct one.
<hosoka> let me see
<smile> reboot? :p
<hosoka> rebooting now.
<hosoka> coming soon.
<smile> ok
<smile> soon? :|
<hosoka> smile: now it tells me it cannot found xubuntu x-session. Instead of the lubuntu or lxdm session.
<smile> :o
<hosoka> so it turned up to autologin in lxde now
<smile> hosoka: my last hope for you: http://linux.overshoot.tv/wiki/system/desktop_auto_login#lxdm
<hosoka> how to change session into the correct one.
<smile> hosoka: disable autologin in GUI
<smile> maybe that will work
<smile> :S
<smile> it always works with me :(
<hosoka> ok, disabled autologin in GUI
<hosoka> through accounts via system
<smile> hosaka: the last edit you made
<smile> in the second file
<smile> undo that
<smile> and edit the third file
<smile> the second file will cause lxdm to search for a gnome/xfce session
<hosoka> smile: going to fast now.
<smile> hosoka: sudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<smile> comment autologin again
<smile> and set it to default value (nothing i think)
<smile> so #autologin=
<hosoka> with my login id
<hosoka> [base]
<hosoka> ## uncomment and set autologin username to enable autologin
<hosoka> #autologin=stella
<AmberJ> Isn't pidgin supposed to minimize to tray by default when I click graphical close [X] button in pidgin main window?
<smile> hosoka: thats ok.
<hosoka> smile: is that what you meant ?
<smile> yes.
<smile> sudo leafpad /etc/alternatives/lxdm.conf
<smile> edit that file (it's a symbolic link)
<AmberJ> Nevermind...there's an option in pidgin for that :)
<smile> i think if you reboot it will work. I hope it for you, hosoka :)
<hosoka> edit that file (it's a symbolic link)
<hosoka> what do you mean by that ?
<smile> i mean: sudo leafpad /etc/alternatives/lxdm.conf
<hosoka> the same as the previous one ?
<smile> maybe. :p
<smile> but sudo leafpad /etc/alternatives/lxdm.conf SHOULD work
<smile> :S
<hosoka> smile: overthere I have the same output
<hosoka> [base]
<hosoka> ## uncomment and set autologin username to enable autologin
<hosoka> #autologin=stella
<hosoka> so good to reboot
<smile> no
<smile> it's commented
<hosoka> ok
<bioterror> smile, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<smile> bioterror: gksu? :p
<smile> hosoka: remove comment? :S
<hosoka> smile: what I needed to do in here ?
<hosoka> remove comment ?
<hosoka> did not got that what you mean.
<smile> remove the # before autologin=
<hosoka> smile: ok done.
<smile> saved? :)
<hosoka> smile: yes
<hosoka> reboot ?
<smile> yes, try :)
<hosoka> ok
 * smile hopes it will work
<hosoka> me to
<smile> bioterror? :p
<smile> hosoka: welcome back
<smile> :)
<hosoka> smile: it does looks out for my x-session of Xubuntu.
<hosoka> sorry
<smile> hosoka: and does it still boots?
<hosoka> should it not look for my lubuntu or lxdm session ?
<smile> hosoka: it should.. :S
<hosoka> smile: if I got the x-session window error, coming back on the lxde
<hosoka> there is how I got into this IRC
<smile4ever> does someone uses lightspark? :)
<xsaidx> hello guys
<xsaidx> anyone here
<holstein>  
<iceroot> i am looking for the newest version of "lxpanel" a git repo was provided by the lxde-hackers on #lxde but i would like to use a *.deb. maybe we have a ppa or something similar up with the latest (unstable) releases?
<MrChrisDruif> Afaik we haven't got any iceroot
<MrChrisDruif> iceroot; which version number is it?
<iceroot> MrChrisDruif: the one from git://lxde.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/lxde/lxpanel  (sorry i have to do some git reading first to find out how to use git, to finally see the version)
<iceroot> i am doing that because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/846878  i was asked if that bug still happens on the latest git version
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 846878 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "empty space between time applet and nm-applet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<MrChrisDruif> But isn't that spot the place of audio or something else?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, never mind
<MrChrisDruif> Just so the bug with the attached image
<iceroot> http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/lxde-indicator-spaces.png
<iceroot> that will onloy happen when the power-manager-icon is shown
<MrChrisDruif> Isn't that battery the power-manager-icon?
<MrChrisDruif> And I was referring to this stile: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/82400566/panel_with_empty_space.png
<iceroot> yes, xfce4-power-manager
<iceroot> MrChrisDruif: its the same issue
<MrChrisDruif> But that icon is present in both images -_-
<iceroot> yes
<iceroot> i dont get your question
<]Spectre[> hi
<MrChrisDruif> Hi ]Spectre[
<]Spectre[> Hey MrChrisDruif :) I'm on ubuntu-offtopic
<]Spectre[> and also here ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, I misread your sentence about that icon
<iceroot> can anyone assist me on building lxde on 12.04? the build-dep wants libmenu-cache-dev but that is not in ubuntu
<iceroot> and i want to try the latest lxde release. the git-repo is providing a debian-source-package which cant be build on ubuntu 12.04
<iceroot> maybe we have some docu about using the latest lxde-builds for bug-testing on lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, can't help you with that iceroot
<iceroot> i have found the issue its in there git-repo
#lubuntu 2012-12-24
<Symoizez> I'm having trouble getting my laptop to the wifi.
<skinnypuppy> hello. Has anyone else noticed bad fonts in Lubuntu 12.10? I have antialiasing and hinting on but they look bad still
<mysteriousdaren> Symoizez: what are you having problems doing? specifics
<fabian> hey, i wondered how to load programs at startup on a certain screen? as far as i understood that is not possible by using *.desktop files, right?
<fabian> mh, nevermind. i'll be back though ;) good night
<IamLong> I love all the developers of lubuntu. I would engage in sexual intercourse with each and every one of you.
<IamLong> Guy, girl, doesn't matter. I love you.
<Unit193> Err... While it is nice that you like Lubuntu so much, do please try to keep it family friendly. :)
<BWMerlin> Since I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 I get a lot of error messages when I fist log in most notably one about the notification daemon not being able to start
<BWMerlin> Where do I go to start troubleshooting?
<l057c0d3r> installed lubuntu on a buddy's system the other day since his stuff went down and he just wanted net access anyway...  and strangest thing.  never had it happen before..
<l057c0d3r> in order to connect to a wireless network we have to manually add the connection.. if we select one from the list and type the key it tells us we dont have proper permission.  what went wrong..
<l057c0d3r> not quite sure where or what permissions to add to allow the popup thing on the lxde bar to work properly..
<Guest41676> hello i downloaded the iso version of lubuntu
<Guest41676> is it possible to load it inot a usb pen drive and format pc?
<Guest41676> if so how?
<Silverlion> merry xmas everyone
<Silverlion> can some1 tell me a good wysiwyg editor for lubuntu?
<tom719co> does anyone know how to setup xrdp to use lubuntu?
#lubuntu 2012-12-25
<Newk> anyone successfully recovered accidental deleted files from /home/username   ...that is in ext4 filesystem ?
<Newk> i am now getting some files back with the photorec program but its a huge amount since it gets all from /
<Newk> and they are not stored like they where in path but all scattered amoung several recovery folders with cryptic names
<Newk> i tried the extundelete program but it seems to fail recovering anything
<Newk> (yes i am not running on that system root and do from a liveUSB as to not damage the data further
<Newk> this is a pretty shitty x-mas for me.. lots of data lost from my home folder :(
<deitarion> Does anyone know a way to alter the default mount options? The automounter is playing merry hell with various scripts on thumbdrives because some genius thought it'd make sense to mount with "showexec" so only windows executables like *.exe, *.com, *.bat get the execute bit on vfat filesystems.
<holstein> deitarion: i would look in the file manager settings.. you just dont want automouting?
<deitarion> holstein: No, I want automounting but I want to revert the change which added "showexec" to the default mount options for vfat filesystems.
<deitarion> If that's not possible, I guess I'll go looking for an alternative automount backend.
<holstein> i would just disable auto mount and mount as you want/need it to be
<deitarion> Is it possible to change the mount options if I manually mount  via PCManFM's places sidebar? ...because even that's a hassle compared to sticking a thumbdrive in, doing something in the terminal, and then only opening a PCManFM window just to hit "eject".
<holstein> deitarion: i like thunar... pcmanfm is open, so anything is possible...
<deitarion> I can't stand Thunar because the devs are insistent it'll never get tabs.
<holstein> deitarion: im just saying, i use thunar.. so i cant give you a first hand way to deal with you issue in pcmanFM.. though if there is a filemanager that does more what you are looking for by default, you might consider it
<deitarion> PCManFM is the best possible option. Before standards left it behind, Konqueror 3.5 was superior, but Konqueror 4.x is greatly inferior. (Apparently because it's bitrotting aside from minimal support patching by the KHTML devs)
<deitarion> I suppose I'll have to see if there's a way to feed mount options to umount (the automount backend) aside from via PCManFM and, if there isn't, replace it with something like devmon.
<deitarion> (The guy who forked the old PCManFM 0.5.x codebase to produce SpaceFM also maintains a modular set of replacements for the udisks-centric family automounting components)
<deitarion> s/family/family of/
<Ahmuck> is possible to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 ?
<Ahmuck> or 10.04 to 12.04 ?
<Ahmuck> nm, tengo
<Ahmuck> tienes canal espanola?
<holstein> !sp | Ahmuck
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<holstein> Ahmuck: you can upgrade from normal releases to the next one up.. and you can go from LTS to LTS... so, you can go 10.04 to 12.04
<Ahmuck> si, entiendo
<holstein> i always download the live CD and test anyways.. and i have my data backed up regardless.. i find it easier to just reinstall
<Ahmuck> same here
<Ahmuck> but i am going to try the upgrade
<Ahmuck> i don't want to do a fresh install unless i have to
<holstein> Ahmuck: it'll work.. i just find it easier
<Ahmuck> looks like there is not an optiong to upgrade release by release however as there is a release missing on the download site
<Ahmuck> so i am going from lts to lts
<holstein> Ahmuck: well, 10.10 is EOL afaik
<holstein> might be from supported release to supported release
<holstein> Ahmuck: there are archives of everything and everything is open.. if you want to upgraded to 10.10, you can.. its just not likely easy.. and its EOL
<joel2> hi, I broke my lubuntu desktop yesterday
<joel2> so I'll go through what happens when I try to log in and what I did to break it
<joel2> When I try to log in, the laptop monitor goes black. Even the backlight dies. I've created another user though, from which I'm able to write this. So I'm confident that the error is specific to a single user.
<joel2> I did do some configuration just before it happened. I edited shortcuts using http://code.google.com/p/obkey/
<joel2> Since then, the previous ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml has been restored, but I'm thinking there may be some other file
<joel2> What do you think?
<Ahmuck> i need to reset my menu bar to default
<Ahmuck> do i delete a . file
#lubuntu 2012-12-26
<Aureti> How does one edit key bindings? I replaced xscreensaver with slock but pressing Ctrl+Alt+L still executes xscreensaver-command.
<Unit193> Check the file ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<Aureti> Oh. Ok, thanks.
<poq> Why is update manager always suggest me forefox-locale-en if FF isn't installed on my computer? Lubuntu 12.04
<Unit193> Well I'd say because forefox-locale-en is installed.
<Unit193> Try using synaptic or apt-get purge forefox-locale-en
<poq> Done. What that file need for? After installing Lubuntu I did apt-get purge chromium-browser
<Unit193> Are you sure that didn't install firefox?
<poq> Yes. Opera only. After installing os I did apt-get purge chromium-browser
<Ririshi> Hiya.
<Ririshi> I've made a bootable USB Stick for lubuntu 12.10, but every time I boot from it, it tells me: "Verwijder schijven of media" which is, in english: "Remove disks or media". I've tried making a bootable USB with Unetbootin, LiLi and Universal USB Installer and they all give me the same error. Anyone could help me with this?
<hpuser44551> Is lubuntu compatible with Dlink wireless dongles?
<hpuser44551> http://www.dlink.com.au/products/?pid=722
<mysteriousdaren> hpuser44551: do they have linux drivers?
<hpuser44551> just sold a lubuntu pc to a guy with a dlink wireless usb dongle. I'm hoping it connects easily for him
<hpuser44551> Dlink say they support windows. No mention of linux.
<hpuser44551> I'm waiting for the dreaded phone call from the buyer complaining it's not working..
<hpuser44551> Hopefully he gets it working.
<hpuser44551> Is there any special software needed to be installed to support USB wireless adapters?
<hpuser44551> i'm talking 802.11 wireless not 3g/broadband.
<phiscribe> some usb net adaptors work fine.  others require teeth pulling
<l057c0d3r> sigh...  several problems with the new version of lubuntu...  what happend
<l057c0d3r> incorrect permissions on fresh install for the network manager....  glitches with the notification area of the taskbar....  :-(
<nickname__> ciao a tutti
<osmobot> Hi!
<osmobot> I have a problem.  Whenever I start the operating system, the keymap defauls to US keyboard. However, I'm using a Finnish keyboard, and I have to go to LXKeymap software to change it into Finnish every time. Is there a way to make it default to Finnish keyb?
<osmobot> using Lubuntu 12.10 English version
<tupu> Hi, all! In Lubuntu, where can I set the default keyboard input settings? It's defaulting on US keyboard every time I restart computer, but I have a Finnish keyboard. I can change it with LXkeymap manually but it's annoying to do every time.
<Osmodivs> Hello. Does anyone know how to make a bootable USB from the terminal? I have problems with Xorg, so everytime I open it, the PC will send me to the login screen
<max999> hi. freshly installed lubuntu, is there a way to get rid of all the preinstalled games?
<sepisoad> max999, I agree with you, they're just annoying, BTW you can run lubuntu software center and search for these games and uninstall them
<max999> sepisoad, thx. didnt know there is something else than synaptic =)
<max999> not much conversation in here, lubuntu running so fine evrywhere? ;-)
<max999> any theme recommendations? browsing on box-look.org
<Oe_eden> did you know the Sylpheed systray icon changes back to its default (and not the Lubuntu themed icon) after receiving mail
<max999> hi. i can not extract archives via 'extract here', 'extract to' works though.
<nortti> max999: do you get any errors?
<max999> nortti, yes i do! accidently i checked to not show them again :-(
<max999> now its just doing nothing. before it was doing nothing with an error :)
<nortti> hmm
<nortti> that is pretty hard to diagnose
<max999> its popular on google, reading threads.
<max999> confirmed bug on launchpad from 10/2012
<max999> there is a patch for it but prob i should just run system updates first %-)
<nortti> yeah
<nortti> always a good idea
<max999> i always forget it on each fresh install %-)
<nortti> are you on 12.10 or 12.04?
<max999> 12.10 i think, i downloaded the .iso today
<max999> uname -r shows 3.5.0-17-generic
<nortti> strange. I'm on 12.10 and I get 3.2.0-35-generic-pae
<max999> i seem to get 3.5.0-21 via updates atm
<nortti> ah
<max999> 3.2.0?
<nortti> probably should restart more often
<max999> =)
<max999> i spent some time before trying to change the font in the dclock panel applet but it seems impossible without recompiling something somewhere :S
<nortti> my other machine is on 2.6.30.6
<nortti>  :P
<max999> also am i right there are no alternative applets to download?
<max999> now extract here works =)
<max999> they have included the patch / fixed the issue in an update obv
<nortti> alarm-clock-applet seem to be available
<nortti> you are using lxde, right?
<max999> yes
<nortti> ok. just checking. I use mwm myself
<max999> another thing, where can i configure the login manager screen? =)
<nortti> /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<max999> sure about that? google tells me its lightdm since a while and it uses /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf or something
<Noskcaj> why does lubuntu 12.10 require a password for wifi even if it's an open connection??
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj, if you're using autologin, its to unlock the keyring
<nortti> max999: then it is probably that
<TheLordOfTime> (autologin on the system)
<Noskcaj> ok?
<Noskcaj> its just a first time connection
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj, no clue then, perhaps its a bug?
<Noskcaj> also why is the info bar on the top of the screen during log-in but at the bottom in the desktop?
<Noskcaj> one last thing, how can i add the Ubuntu-software-centre to lubuntu?
<Noskcaj> TheLordOfTime, i think so
<max999> nortti, do you know of any webpage offering full themesets for lightdm?
<nortti> max999: I don
<nortti> +'t
<Noskcaj> can someone please report those bugs (if they are bugs) as i am on a very bad satellite connection for another week
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj, ubuntu-bug [program]
<TheLordOfTime> doesn't take long even on satellite
<max999> Noskcaj, about the software center, is synaptic not fitting your needs?
<Noskcaj> TheLordOfTime, my internet will drop out any second and i don't know what the programs are. max999 no really, and the lubuntu-software-centre is not very good
<Noskcaj> *not
<nortti> Noskcaj: you can install ubuntu software center from synaptic but I don't see why
<Noskcaj> nortti, thanks, you don't have to see why
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj, then you have to wait until your net stabilizes, your system's different than nortti's system, which is different than mine, so it only truly helps if *you* file the bug and have apport's data with it.
<max999> brb testing lightdm tweaks
<Noskcaj> TheLordOfTime, i was thinking i would have to but the bugs should appear on any 12.10 install
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps.  i don't use 12.10 so... that's my point not everyone's ON 12.10, so as a bugs triager we tend to suggest the person saying its a bug FILES the bug.
<Noskcaj> TheLordOfTime, i will try now, what package is the log-in manager, just lightdm?
<TheLordOfTime> don't remember for lubuntu ;P
<tupu> Hi! Is there any way to prevent Lubuntu seeing my Set-Top Box as a camera? It is mounting it in some weird way and showing all files as MPEG video files when I just want to access the filesystem normally
<tupu> Set-top box is connected to the computer with USB and it worked fine on Ubuntu, and I could access the files normally.
#lubuntu 2012-12-27
<lewis1711> is there anyway to get "media keys" working? like pressing the volume up thing on my latop and getting that little popup that shows the volume level. ditto with play/pause for media players
<holstein> lewis1711: sure... i chose to install some extra software for my machine... if they show up, you can map them.. what do i suggest? just map what you want to the volume and dont worry with a popup..
<lewis1711> holstein: I do like the popup boxes though for volume though
<holstein> lewis1711: sure.. you can add what you like.. just keep in mind the 'L' in lubuntu is from LXDE.. "light"
<holstein> the more you add, the more unlike that it can become
<holstein> what do i do? i just use the same notifications from main ubuntu...
<holstein> lewis1711: cheers... i need to run.. most of these questions are not lubuntu specific if its dead in here and you want to try #ubuntu.... cheers!
<lewis1711> holstein: how do you do that?
<lewis1711> oh ok, laters
<dave> I need help with the install
<Guest64790> i need help with the installer
<Guest64790> do u know anything? about the installer?
<zleap> hmm
<Amgine> Is there any LXDE tool equivalent to system monitor?
<holstein> Amgine: what are you wanting to monitor?
<holstein> i usually use top in a termina
<Amgine> I want to monitor network.
<holstein> Amgine: usually, if you right click on the net applet, you can see something like what i think you are looking for
<Amgine> <checks>
<holstein> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<holstein> maybe just iftop in the terminal
<holstein> there are plenty of tool to monitor everything
<Amgine> Very nifty, holstein. Thank you! <reads moar>
<sepisoad> I have both ubuntu unity desktop and lubuntu, but I want to make lubuntu as my default login desktop, how do i do that?
<sepisoad> f
<Akhilleus> salve a tutti
<Akhilleus> vorrei un aiuto
<Amgine> sepisoad: Not sure, have you looked at https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/legacy/Invoking-grub_002dset_002ddefault.html
<Akhilleus> qualcuno italiano??? ho problemi con lubuntu x64
<Amgine> Puoi parlare inglese? Penso che la maggior parte di noi parla solo inglese.
<Akhilleus> purtroppo non riesco,pazienza! non sto neppure bene di salute mi sa neppur eil pc può distrarmi dalla malattia: scusate
<macgyver_> io ho problemi con la crittografia dell'intero disco in Ubuntu 12.10
<macgyver_> I've problems with entire disk crypting in Ubuntu 12.10
<Amgine> Akhilleus: Io uso google translate. Qual è la tua domanda?
<Akhilleus> non riesco ad installare nessuna delle stampanti brother mfc j220,samsung ml-1670!!!
<Akhilleus> ho seguito diverse guide ma sono negato!
<Akhilleus> su ubuntu andavano
<Amgine> macgyver_: This is the only article I know of: https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/11/privacy-ubuntu-1210-full-disk-encryption
<Amgine> Akhilleus is having difficulty printing. Xe cannot set up a brother mfc j220 or a samsung m1-1670. Can anyone help getting these printers working?
<fees> hi. I have a little problem after changed the screen resolution in my Lubuntu 12.10. The login screen shows fine (lightdm). Entering with Openbox profile works great, but with Lubuntu the monitor turns off. I followed this help http://goo.gl/70YgA but just change the res of lightdm with Xorg. Any suggestion?
<holstein> i would just try arandr ...try a custom xorg.conf
<fees> holstein the thing is xrandr says "Can't open display" when I tried from Ctrl+Alt+F1, and I created the custom Xorg with configure and moved it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf but only affected the lightdm login screen. Is there a file that keep the configuration of Monitor Settings so I could change it from the shell?
<holstein> fees: sometimes i use a live CD such as puppy or knoppix.. i get the desktop as i want it, and copy the xorg.conf to my *buntu
<fees> holstein I have a copy of Lubuntu 12.10 in my netbook as well and no Xorg.conf not found in it
<Prophet> Bonjour à tous
<Prophet> Je viens d'installer la dernière version de lubuntu pour l'utiliser comme serveur Squeezebox
<holstein> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Prophet> thx
<holstein> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/app/squeezebox-server/
<holstein> older ppa's https://launchpad.net/~soren/+archive/squeezebox
<Acoustyk> hey there
<Acoustyk> I'm having a hell of a time with a Broadcom wireless card
<Acoustyk> Anyone have any experience with that?
<holstein> !broadcom | Acoustyk
<ubottu> Acoustyk: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> sometimes i try the windows drivers with ndiswrapper. ndisgtk for the GUI
<holstein> sometimes you have to blacklist the open module and use a proprietary one
#lubuntu 2012-12-28
<solarcloud_3scrn> I was wondering how to install irissi on Ubuntu/Lubuntu ??
<Unit193> solarcloud_3scrn: Open a terminal and type  sudo apt-get install irssi   that is if that's what you mean rather than irissi?
<solarcloud_3scrn> k
<solarcloud_3scrn> Yeah, Obviously I'm talking to a yank .. just says " E: Invalid operation Instal "  .. i think i need to build from source :(
<Unit193> Yes, that's because you didn't type it right.  You can also search for it in synaptic or Software Center.
<solarcloud_3scrn> yeah .. like I said i need to biuld fom sourceforge via zip .. https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55128914/Lubuntu%20docs/irssi%20screenshot.png
<solarcloud_3scrn> soz wrong Web-Link :: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55128914/Lubuntu%20docs/irssi%20screenshot.png
<Unit193> Ah, just need to run  sudo apt-get update  and you'll be set to run the other command.
<solarcloud_3scrn> Fuck off.
<Unit193> solarcloud_3scrn: Please keep it fami..
<hyperair> heh what an idiot.
<Unit193> If he doesn't want help...
<hyperair> i really hate these people who come to support channels to ask for help but don't listen to anything you say
<hyperair> because they're obviously smarter than you and don't need your help
<hyperair> even if they're doing something completely stupid.
<Auratic> I was going to make an LXDE-GNOME hybrid desktop, but decided it wasn't really worth it. Has anyone else tried the same thing? What was the outcome?
<mysteriousdaren> Auratic: why gnome? why not just lxde?
<Auratic> That's how i ended it. I decided just to use lxde and not mess up my desktop.
<mysteriousdaren> good, what else did you wanna do with it?
<Globbits> hello world, any help available for lubuntu startup?
<Globbits> is anyone here?
<Name141> Lubuntu doesn't have LTS?
<SAKKE_> I'm trying to boot from USB stick
<SAKKE_> is it possible to make alternate version
<SAKKE_> put alternate version to USB and boot from there?
<SAKKE_> my old laptop only has 380MB RAM
<SAKKE_> so i dont wanna use destop
<SAKKE_> desktpo
<SAKKE_> *desktop XD
<auburtic_> where are System Settings on lubuntu?
<maraz> A fresh install of Lubuntu 12.10 (x86) didn't detect a VGA CRT properly, so I made a script that sets up the proper resolution with xrandr and added it to lxsession's global autostart file. Now, sometimes when I log in, the desktop is rendered with a top and left offset, with the login screen background showing from the "margin". Right-clicking on the desktop is normal, but right-clicking on the margin brings up the window manager's menu.
<maraz> Changing the resolution to something else and back to 1400x1050 is a workaround, as is logging out and in again.
<maraz> My xrandr script is called last in the autostart file, could it be that the desktop is set up before that and thus rendered incorrectly?
<max999> hi, if i use 'customize look and feel' and try to remove an icon theme, the application just closes (no crash / bug window though) without removing the icon theme. what can i do?
<max999> if i try to 'sudo lxappearance' xserver hangs and i have to kill it from a tty =)
<maraz> Hmm. What I previously described also happens without a xrandr script, on identical hardware (save for the working EDID in the monitor)
<max999> if i run lxappearance from terminal (without sudoing it) i get a 'segfault' trying to remove a theme.. google has some replies to this, checking them atm
<max999> ('segmentation fault (core dumped')
<max999> anyone knows where does lxdm gets his profile list from? i just replaced lightdm with lxdm because lightdm is really ugly. it works fine, its just offering a lot of not installed DMs (GNOME-Stuff ..)
<max999> looked in /etc/lxdm but the config files there dont contain the list.
<max999> how can such a wide spread distro have such a weak support channel? thats not my first question not being answered and i noticed others seeking for help without reply too over the last days.
<Akhilleus> c'è qualcuno che puo' aiutare una ragazza incapace con questo lubuntu????
<Amgine> max999: there are 72 people in the channel; if someone sees your question *and* can answer it, they likely will. But it's all volunteers, all the time, here.
<max999> amgine: im nevertheless pretty disappointed of the #lubuntu irc. i was on bodhi and mint before and even with less users, more answers were provided.
<phiscribe> lubuntu being used a desktop is still a hobbyist pursuit with that level of support.  people in the channel are mostly hanging out or looking for tips.  sometimes that means they can help you.  but in no way is this ever going to be a place every question is answered.
<Amgine> <nods> It's important to offer help when you can, with the caveat that often hobbyists are... misinformed.
<max999> my comment was not usefull in any way though. its just hard to believe for me as i think lubuntu has way more users than bodhi ;-)
<Amgine> <laughs>
<Amgine> Not everyone who uses knows about IRC, let alone hangs out here!
<max999> is the forum a better place to get support for lubuntu?
<Amgine> Dunno. I didn't know there was a forum.
<max999> well ppl seem to tag lubuntu threads with [lubuntu] in the ubuntu main forum
<Unit193> max999: What "profile list" and LXDM hasn't been used for a while, so less people would know.  (You can also try #ubuntu but they may as well not know)
<max999> Unit193: figured this out myself in the meanwhile, it uses the files provided in some xsession folder.
<max999> Unit193: thanks for the reply ;-)
<max999> still having the segmentation fault on lxappearance though
<max999> asked in #ubuntu and #lxde too without success.
<max999> (i can just recommend lxdm so much, it looks way better than lightdm and has only 2 dependencies .. about 2 mb to download ..if someone cares ;))
<maraz> I seriously dislike how *ubuntu handles monitors without valid EDID responses...
<maraz> There *should* be a GUI tool for manual override, but there isn't
<maraz> Serious usability issue!
<max999> maraz: have you seen this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316985
<maraz> max999: that won't really help in case the monitor doesn't report EDID correctly, which is more than likely the case here
<maraz> that, or the chipset is corrupting it
<max999> as far as i understand the thread, the more common problem seems to be a driver related mishandling of the edid response
<maraz> besides, I would *still* have to create a xorg.conf, which is *really* a hassle for the average desktop user
<maraz> especially if said xorg.conf won't work on the first try
<maraz> max999: that is entirely possible, the hardware is intel i915-based
<max999> maraz: you can get your monitors edid data here (instructions to get it): http://maxolasersquad.blogspot.co.at/2009/04/get-edid-information.html
<max999> maraz: you can break it down to: sudo apt-get install read-edid
<maraz> let's see
<max999> maraz: use sudo get-edid | sudo -parse-edid then
<max999> worked for me.
<max999> (got some output ;-))
<maraz> max999: nope, doesn't work
<max999> maraz: is it reporting an error?
<maraz> "Monitor and video card combination does not support DDC1/2 transfers"
<max999> maraz: you could try connecting it via vga instead of .. whats the name .. ah u know .. or the other way
<maraz> It is connected via VGA.
<max999> try .. hdmi!
<maraz> It's a CRT monitor
<maraz> Connected to a IBM workstation which only provides VGA
<max999> i did read something about different vga cables, some without the 12th pin or stuff in my 2 minute google research i just did
<max999> and about kvm switches dont forwarding the edid data
<maraz> The VGA cable could be the culprit. No KVM here.
<max999> if avaible you could try another cable (not sure if this is the right path to investigate though)
<max999> if not you could google the monitors specs
<maraz> Still, my biggest problem isn't with the resolution (xrandr works), but having the desktop *sometimes* render incorrectly after logging in
<max999> how?
<max999> does it fix itself?
<maraz> Logout/login and changing the resolution to something else and then back will fix it.
<maraz> The desktop is rendered with an offset
<maraz> It varies each time.
<maraz> It's like the desktop area isn't rendered at x=0, y=0 at the top left, but some random non-zero values.
<max999> would it help to script a resolution change at login time?
<maraz> The margin displays the login screen background image and right-clicking on it displays the LXDM menu.
<maraz> I already have a script like that. It's what changes the resolution to the correct one on login.
<max999> and the problem occurs after ( / because) of the script or it solves the problem?
<maraz> However, this problem persists on three workstations, all with the same hardware (save for the fact that one particular monitor is EDID-less)
<maraz> Two of them don't even have the script.
<max999> i doubt we find a solution =) maybe someone else can help.
<max999> i just solved a very strange problem on my machine by changing distro by the way
<maraz> I doubt it as well. I think it has something to do with the login screen having a different resolution than the desktop.
<max999> could you resize the login screen?
<maraz> The only way to change that, AFAIK, is to create a custom xorg.conf, which I wouldn't really want to do.
<maraz> It's quite a bother on lubuntu, since if xorg.conf fails, ctrl+alt+1..8 _will not work_
<maraz> The only way to reset it is to boot into recovery and manually remount the system partition with write enabled
<phiscribe> perhaps using some type of asci logon
<max999> maraz: i replaced lightdm with lxdm (for appearance reasons).. dunno if lxdm supports fixed resolutions though
<maraz> I suppose that would be worth a try, but the option comes with a rather hefty CBA factor
<maraz> (can't be arsed)
<maraz> Anyway, thanks for the discussion.
<max999> maraz: here they tweak ubuntu to set a resolution before the login happens (usually it happens after): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1544285
<max999> written for lxdm but i think that doesnt matters.
<max999> maraz: they write that xrandr kicks in after login usually
<max999> maraz: well good luck
<maraz> max999: I've found that via Google as well, but as I previously stated, the CBA factor is very high.
<maraz> Especially when it doesn't guarantee success and may well render the system unusable for a while
<max999> well crt monitors are rare this days (maybe except some expensive special ones) =)
<caner> Hello
<caner> I have a question.
<TheLordOfTime> so ask it.
<caner> I was planning to ask it, yeah :')
<caner> So, I have since yesterday Lubuntu
<caner> and when I'm playing Minecraft
<TheLordOfTime> !enter | caner
<ubottu> caner: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<caner> (that's a game, by the way for the people who don't know that), the W A S D keys are getting stuck every time. I've never had that problem on Windows.
<caner> So for example, when I'm walking with the W-key and I'm letting it go so I can stop walking, he just walks till I click W again.
<caner> And when I'm clicking like 6 times in a row, he just opens the settings.
<caner> So is this a bug or is there something wrong with my settings?
<TheLordOfTime> you're aware the enter key isnt punctuation right?
<caner> Yeah, I'm sorry. I'm used to that haha
<TheLordOfTime> i've noticed that as well, i think its an issue inside of Java
<caner> Oh, great.
<TheLordOfTime> but i also think minecraft's restrictified to sun java, so...
<TheLordOfTime> not sure we can fix that here...
<TheLordOfTime> which java are you running in Ubuntu?
<caner> Java 6
<caner> Sun-Java, to be specific.
<TheLordOfTime> okay, that's nothing we can fix
<TheLordOfTime> because Sun Java's closed-source
<TheLordOfTime> s/sun/oracle/
<caner> Oh, great..
<TheLordOfTime> although i havent seen the bug in oracle java 7
<TheLordOfTime> which version of ubuntu are you on
<TheLordOfTime> s/ubuntu/lubuntu/
<caner> Lubuntu 12.10
<caner> The latest version.
<caner> No, wait. 12.04
<TheLordOfTime> how'd you get sun java 6 on your system...
<TheLordOfTime> or did you upgrade from 11.10 or something
<caner> I got it via a Minecraft installer.
<caner> I'm working with (L)ubuntu since yesterday, so no I didn't upgrade it. I just downloaded Lubuntu at www.ubuntu-nl.org > download
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, i don't trust minecraft installers
<TheLordOfTime> just because.
<TheLordOfTime> caner, ok, i'm going to give you a different set of instructions for you to try
<TheLordOfTime> because i've run minecraft under Java 7 on linux without incident.
<caner> Alright.
<TheLordOfTime> and i've noticed *less* of the sticking issue in that.
<TheLordOfTime> do you know how to open the command line?
<TheLordOfTime> the terminal.
<caner> Yep.
<caner> I'm opening it now.
<caner> Alright, opened.
<TheLordOfTime> one moment while i type this all out
<TheLordOfTime> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<TheLordOfTime> erm
<TheLordOfTime> that was supposed to be a pastebin link
<TheLordOfTime> one moment
<TheLordOfTime> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1473760/
<TheLordOfTime> do each of those commands
<caner> Alright.
<caner> One moment.
<TheLordOfTime> (I add the first one because sometimes the system doesn't add theh package that has add-apt-repository)
<TheLordOfTime> caner, what that does is it (1) adds a place which has a Java downloader/installer (no actual code though), (2) installs Java 7 to your system
<TheLordOfTime> that should automagically do the plugin stuff too
<TheLordOfTime> so it should all work and change default java to java 7
<TheLordOfTime> (java 6 is no longer maintained)
<TheLordOfTime> then see if it still has the sticky issue
<caner> Alright
<TheLordOfTime> java7 is a few magnitudes better with linux minecraft than java 6
<TheLordOfTime> but its still closed-source.
<TheLordOfTime> so... still nothing Ubuntu can fix.
<TheLordOfTime> and Oracle's take:  "Works on Java 7 on Windows, works on our test systems, sorry!"
<TheLordOfTime> s/Ubuntu/*buntu/
<TheLordOfTime> (when I use "Ubuntu" i mean "Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, or Xubuntu")
<caner> Lots of lines of code, haha
<caner> It's a lot different than Windows :-P
<caner> Alright, done. SHall I start Minecraft now?
<caner> Oh, wait. He is installing some more haha
<caner> He's done now for real, shall I start Minecraft now or do I have to take some more steps?
<caner> So I started Minecraft, but it isn't working anymore :-(
<caner> Are you still there?
<TheLordOfTime> what's it saying
<TheLordOfTime> yeah i'm here
<TheLordOfTime> also multitasking
<caner> It's giving me a black screen
<caner> When I log in
<TheLordOfTime> ah you know what, i saw that too, damn its going to force you to use java 6 isnt it
<TheLordOfTime> i had to do some weird code changes
<caner> Oh no :\
<TheLordOfTime> you'll need to do java6 (uninstall the java7 installer, rerun your "minecraft installer")
<TheLordOfTime> and then you'll just have to live with the sticking
<caner> Alright.
<TheLordOfTime> nothing we can do to fix it here
<caner> Haha, but thanks
<TheLordOfTime> sorry, i forgot the latest minecraft was weird with java 7
<max999> i have a question of interest ..
<max999> can anyone explain me, why my Acer Aspire One 756 is running perfeclty fine with lubuntu while it kept to randomly power off on, also ubuntu based, bodhi linux? =)
<max999> bodhi based on the last LTS release though
<TheLordOfTime> is that one the IRC actually is allowed to give support to?
<TheLordOfTime> max999, i'm not sure, but this may apply...
<TheLordOfTime> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not sure whether that applies or not though.
<max999> i dont think its off topic.
<max999> im actually asking a 'why does lubuntu handle it fine' question ;)
<max999> maybe just some better drivers in 12.10
<max999> bodhi is on ubuntu 12.04 lts
<max999> well im just curious
<TheLordOfTime> no its not ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> its an unofficial derivative that may or may not have modified the repositories
<TheLordOfTime> if it works on lubuntu, use lubuntu.
<TheLordOfTime> if it doesn't work on bodhi, don't use bodhi
<max999> ? bodhi is ubuntu 12.04 with enlightment window manager
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<max999> they use ubuntu ppas + some of their own for their own software
<TheLordOfTime> i'm done.l
<max999> ubuntu fork = ubuntu fork ;)
<TheLordOfTime> ubuntu fork = nonsupported derivative
<TheLordOfTime> unless its Kubuntu Xubuntu Lubuntu or Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> or one of the other official derivatives.
<max999> mr. correct to a dot ,)
<max999> saying much to say less
<TheLordOfTime> max999, Lubuntu's support and Ubuntu's support won't know why it is randomly powering off on bodhilinux.
<TheLordOfTime> if you have a question about why something in bodhilinux doesn't work when ubuntu does, you should check with bodhilinux's support in #bodhilinux (here on freenode)
<max999> they dont know.
<max999> as it is ubuntu, someone here could know =)
<max999> someone .. knowing.
<TheLordOfTime> then i'm not able to help you
<max999> thats okay
 * TheLordOfTime walks off to play with php5 again, even though his eyes are bleeding because of it.
<SAKKE_> any1 know whats wrong with my laptop? I Just installed lubuntu 12.10 and it doesnt boot at all
<SAKKE_> it just turns on/off screen
<SAKKE_> wtf
<max999> sakke_: there is no error message?
<max999> (repost from some hours ago..:) i get 'segmentation fault' when i run lxappearance (lubuntus 'customize look and feel'), trying to remove an icon theme.
<SAKKE_> max999: nope
<max999> sakke_: is it rebooting / powering off or staying on but turning off the screen?
<SAKKE_> its not rebooting
<SAKKE_> just turns on/off the screen
<max999> after bios / efi?
<SAKKE_> yes
<max999> you checked if you accidently set your laptop to output to an external monitor?
<SAKKE_> i dont think so
<SAKKE_> i installed Xubuntu and it worked fine
<max999> is the screen black or turned off?
<max999> try to press escape plz
<SAKKE_> tried
<max999> hmm ok
<max999> escape brought up grub for some on google
<max999> try asking in #ubuntu maybe
<cab> Hi, just asking if it's possible on pidgin to hide irc  status messages  like "(10:57:42 PM) delinquentme left the room (quit: Quit: Leaving)."
<cab> or "(10:59:27 PM) maraz left the room."
<cab> and so on ...
<TheLordOfTime> cab, i dont think pidgin is smart enough to have that as a configurable option...
<cab> nah don't be negative seems there is a plugin for that
<cab> btw what ru using?
<cab> sudo apt-get install pidgin-plugin-pack
<TheLordOfTime> you mean what am i using for irc?
<TheLordOfTime> $IRCClientOfChoice via an irc bouncer.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> (right now, irssi, but sometimes hexchat)
<cab> I just need a lightweight one, pidgin is default
<cab> ah irssi is a terminal based no thx
<cab> he he
<TheLordOfTime> cab, there's always xchat :P  oh, and my favorite: telnet xD
 * TheLordOfTime kids
<TheLordOfTime> i just don't like pidgin.
<SAKKE_> ok
<SAKKE_> i got the message now from lubuntu
<SAKKE_> i reinstalled Lubuntu and now it says
<SAKKE_> * starting crash report submission daemon
<SAKKE_> *checking battery state
<SAKKE_> *stopping system V runlevel compatibility
<SAKKE_> *starting
<SAKKE_> and then it just turns off the screen
<SAKKE_> and then it shows cursror
<max999> sakke_: still an improvement, you can enter grub now between bios and lubuntu and add some lines that could help you.
<max999> sakke_: what to add depends on your video card (intel / nvidia?)
<SAKKE_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1807612
<SAKKE_> looks like its intel chipset which it does it
<SAKKE_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744681
<max999> sakke_: press tab after bios to bring up grub, you can try failsafemode
<SAKKE_> doesnt work
<max999> ?
<SAKKE_> i press tab
<SAKKE_> doesnt do anything
<max999> sakke_: try shift
<SAKKE_> i've tried everywthing
<SAKKE_> i pressed shift
<SAKKE_> it says "grub loading"
<SAKKE_> and waited a while
<SAKKE_> then it started to swiching on/off screen
<SAKKE_> again
<max999> sakke_: if you make it to enter grub modify the startup options. depending on your video card.
<max999> sakke_: if you can boot from a livecd you could try to edit grub settings from there
<cab> Boot-Repair
<cab> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<max999> cab: its the 2nd fresh install for sakke :l
<cab> I've also sometimes problems, when booting lubuntu 12.04, sometimes it ends with a black screen nothing happen, have to restart manually (or sometimes saw "alignment error" or something
#lubuntu 2012-12-29
<cab> inot Xchat either, becausr it's gnome based
<cab> how do you look with apt for an installed packet size
<leemes> Hey guys, I'm trying to compile an lxpanel plugin by myself. I tried to follow the instructions on LXDE's wiki (http://wiki.lxde.org/en/How_to_write_plugins_for_LXPanel) but they say I need the development library of lxpanel which I can't find in the lubuntu packages. Can you help me in how to install the required library? I already googled a lot but there doesn't seem to be something like "liblxpanel-dev" or similar for (L)Ubuntu...
<leemes> Hey guys, I'm trying to compile an lxpanel plugin by myself. I tried to follow the instructions on LXDE's wiki (http://wiki.lxde.org/en/How_to_write_plugins_for_LXPanel) but they say I need the development library of lxpanel which I can't find in the lubuntu packages. Can you help me in how to install the required library? I already googled a lot but there doesn't seem to be something like "liblxpanel-dev" or similar for (L)Ubuntu...
<Zaibach333> I'm having issues with my display driver, AMD. I'm stuck in terminal unless I purge
<Zaibach333> *hello all
<Zaibach333> anyone willing to help me install the right display driver?
<cab> hmmm
<cab>  irssi is not enabling to scroll
<cab> up/down
<vrnithin> hey,
<vrnithin> how to install bumblebee on lubuntu ??
<vrnithin> anybody plz ?
<mysteriousdaren> https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee this one?
<vrnithin> mysteriousdaren
<vrnithin> mysteriousdaren, yes
<donnie> I'm having some pet peeves with lxde.. Does anyone know how to disable that Windows 7 wannabe click+hold+maximize window?
<jude0> donnie: have a look at http://netgator.blogspot.com/2012/08/change-close-maximize-minimize-button.html
<toscho> hi
<toscho> i have freshly installed lubuntu 12.10 and have found that control+f starts an xterm
<toscho> which is not what i want
<auburtic> lxkeymap
<toscho> what shall i do in lxkeymap?
<jude0> toscho: lubuntu-rc.xml
<toscho> hi, I tried to change some keycodes with xmodmap and now the lxkeymap-settings don't work
<sepisoad> is it normal for lxpanel to use 27 MB memory????
<inductiveload> hello! what is the best way to get involved in the Box icon theme? Launchpad or mailing list?
<holstein> inductiveload: try both.. mailing list is easy enough.. and you need LP accounts for other things
<inductiveload> ok, thanks :-)
<solarix1578> Hello!
<solarix1578> I.m new lubuntu user
<solarix1578> i.m trying to install the 12.10 distro in a old dell inspiron 2600
<solarix1578> the live desktop run with acpi=off vga=771 option
<solarix1578> but in installation the procedure stop without error after disk check
<solarix1578> can help me to solve the problem?
<auburtic> solarix1578 you can run the live try?
#lubuntu 2012-12-30
<holstein> auburtic: cheers! ...if you want, you can use tab complete in here... you can type hol and hit tab.. that will complete my nick.. you can type sol and tab and complete solarix1578.. *or* discover that the user has already left the channel
<auburtic> holstein: right, discover? how?
<holstein> auburtic: by typing "sol" and hitting tab and seeing that the nick does *not* complete, thus meaning the user is gone.. no worries, im just trying to save you some time. glad to have folks helping out
<auburtic> ooooo I see
<auburtic> I'm tired
<auburtic> 	
<auburtic> szczur - stlsaint - Sentynel - schmidtm - SAKKE_ -
<auburtic> thx for helping crippled people
<holstein> auburtic: also, i wouldnt ping randomly other users
<auburtic> ^ does the above thing ping them?
<auburtic> or it need ":"
<auburtic> lol sorry to the *s*'s
<holstein> yup.. again, no worries... /join the #lubuntu-offtopic channel and we can discuss more
<auburtic> yep maybe later
<Ririshi> Hi
<Ririshi> Is it possible to get the ubuntu terminal in lubuntu?
<auburtic> Ririshi: whats wrong with LXTerminal?
<Ririshi> I don't like the look :p
<Ririshi> oh wow i can customize it xD
<Ririshi> I'm sorry, I'll take a look at that first, then :D
<Ririshi> bah
<Ririshi> I can't get the colors like the ubuntu terminal xD
<Ririshi> Any suggestions on stuff I've got to have?
<Ririshi> uhh.. the taskbar stopped responding and is now gone..
<Ririshi> what to do? >.<
<Ririshi> I've got one terminal opened
<Ririshi> and this chromium browser..
<Ririshi> Someone here?
<auburtic> right-click > preference > bg color
<Ririshi> and then?
<auburtic> anyway lubuntu is not for customization, is you want that use ubuntu
<Ririshi> ok
<Ririshi> I was like: lubuntu is light so i'll use that..
<Ririshi> because this netbook isn't that good ;p
<inductiveload> Ririshi: you can set fore and background color in lxterminal
<inductiveload> do what auburtic said: the foreground color is your text and the background is your background
<Ririshi> I know :D did you read my other problem? :p
<Ririshi> My taskbar is gone, as the preferences window stopped working..
<auburtic> man if I set my nicj to "i" I would get pinged everytime no?
<inductiveload> ok
<inductiveload> ctrl-alt-t to get a terminal
<inductiveload> then "lxpanel --profile Lubuntu &"
<inductiveload> that should get your taskbar back
<Ririshi> thanks
<Ririshi> as soon as i close that terminal, the bar disappears again..
<inductiveload> "disown lxpanel" after the first command
<Ririshi> ok
<Ririshi> thank you :D
<inductiveload> np :-)
<Ririshi> Even more questions :p Is it possible to make chromium automatically scroll when I'm on freenode IRC? Because it's very annoying to scroll everytime I or someone else says something
<inductiveload> why not use pidgin?
<Ririshi> idk xD didn't think of that :D
<Ririshi> installing ubuntu-desktop takes a long time lol
<Ririshi> Just installing, then thinking I don't like it lolz
<Ririshi> err.. i started pidgin, but the windows are grey? lol
<inductiveload> Ririshi: have to added an irc account?
<inductiveload> * you
<Ririshi> I started it for the first time.. and the buddy list and the accounts windows are both grey..
<inductiveload> and can you add an account?
<Ririshi> I don't think so.. nothing but greyness in there..
<inductiveload> no menubar?
<Ririshi> lol it's been running for about 10 mins and now "ubuntu" says that it has closed unexpectedly..
<Ririshi> ok it says welcome to pidgin now :D
<Ririshi> the password is server password or the pass of my username?
<inductiveload> the password is the password you use to identify yourelf to the IRC services
<inductiveload> if you don't identify, then you don't need it
<Ririshi> ok ill quit here
<Ririshi> then ill come online via pidgin
<Ririshi> brb
<Ririshi> HIya
<Ririshi> HI
<Ririshi> Hi*
<inductiveload> Ririshi: hello again
<Ririshi> I closed pidgin accidentally lol
<Ririshi> Wait Imma relog on my laptop
<Ririshi> brb
<Ririshi> Hi
<Ririshi> I accidentally removed the power  button from the taskbar.. is there a way to get it back? ^-^ I shouldn't mess with this so much >.<
<devlos> Ririshi- right click the panel, select 'panel settings', select 'panel applets', select the bottom 'Application launch bar', and then edit, if no application launch bar then make a new one and edit, and add shut down or logout from system tools dropdown.
<devlos> Ririshi
<Ririshi> sory
<Ririshi> my sound was turned down and i was busy
<Ririshi> hey
<Ririshi> who told me to take the shutdown or logout from the system tools thing?
<Ririshi> it doesn't show up
<Ririshi> Hi
<Ririshi> I've got a S3 Chrome9 HC iGP in my netbook. Are there any special drivers for those things? And when searching for drivers, where should I search?
<mystdaren> go to preferences-> additional drivers and extra drivers should show up
<Ririshi> ok.
<mystdaren> and go to their website and see if they have linux drivers as well if that doesn't work
<Ririshi> err.. additional drivers doesn't show up in menu > preferences > ...
<Noskcaj> why are all the "penguin"/pre-installed games described as solitare by the software centers?
<Ririshi> Hi!
<Ririshi> I've got a HP Mini 2133 and I'm trying to install the VIA drivers for the Chrome9 HC IGP it has on Lubuntu 12.10. I downloaded the tgz file and used tar and I'm trying to run vinstall, but I get an error. make.log tells me it's got an error 1 and then an error 2.. Help would be greatly appreciated.
<fennng> How to quit X from lubuntu
<fennng> Help! How to quit X? anything like killall gdm in ubuntu?
<poq> Hi guys
<poq> Want to update packages in UCK for Lubuntu 12.04 LTS and get some errors => http://paste.kde.org/633668/ What could be a reason?
<ctrlz> hi! is this the right chat for help about lubuntu?
<juland> yes
<nortti> ctrlz: what is your problem?
<ctrlz> Skype webcam is upside down. I use Lubuntu 12.10 x64 on asus u36sd
<ctrlz> already tried this with no success https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Asus_U36SD#Webcam_issue
<mohsen_> hello :)
<mohsen_> is there anyone ?
<holstein> mohsen_: sure.. just ask and if one of the volunteers can help, they will
<mohsen_> i've completed the Arabic translation of pcmanfm , where can i submit it?
<holstein> mohsen_: not sure.. i would /join #lubuntu-offtopic and the mailing lists for lubuntu, maybe lxde and the pcmanfm team and/or debian.. try submitting upstream
<mohsen_> i mailed lxde mailing lists but nobody reply :(
<mohsen_> also pootle site is down
<mohsen_> can you help me please :D i don't know how to submit upstream
<holstein> mohsen_: i wont be able to help you submit it anywhere.. i would give the lxde team a week+ to respond
<holstein> i would try contacting someone involved in debian
<mohsen_> ok ^_^
<jarnos> When I resume from suspend, I see some text in screen for short time. Is that stored in some log file?
<holstein> jarnos: i see text like that, and im not worried.. are you wanting to troubleshoot it as an error?
<jarnos> holstein, I suspect that it is related to USB DVB-T tuner not working after resume (until reconnected).
<holstein> jarnos: i dont have that. i just have a netbook... you can unplug the device, and wake it and see
<MangoBoy> Hi. im thinking of upgrading from 11.04 to 12.04 lts what problems can i expect and will all my programs still be there after i upgrade trough update manager
<holstein> MangoBoy: i would reinstall..
<holstein> MangoBoy: depends n the programs.. shouldnt be a big deal
<MangoBoy> holstein,  Why reinstall?
<holstein> MangoBoy: its a preference
<holstein> MangoBoy: you cant upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04
<MangoBoy> I have so lot of programs so it would take to looong / no?
<holstein> you upgrade 11.10 to 11.10 to 12.04.. in that amount of time, i could probably install 12.04 fresh 5 or 6 times
<TheLordOfTime> holstein, he can upgrade to 11.10 and have that for another 4 months.
<TheLordOfTime> then decide to reinstall/upgrade.
<holstein> sure
<TheLordOfTime> that's what i'd recommend at least in the immediate
<TheLordOfTime> and then download/test a 12.04 live disk or something
<MangoBoy> Ok it said upgrade to ubuntu 12.04 LTS in the update manager so i should probably don't use that button :) but how do i update to 11.10 simplest way?
<MangoBoy> Lubuntu!
<TheLordOfTime> it says "Ubuntu" but it means Lubuntu :p
<TheLordOfTime> shouldn't do-release-upgrade via terminal put him on 11.10...?
<MangoBoy> it says 12.04 LTS
<MangoBoy> 11.10 is what i want now, just to be inside suported :)
<MangoBoy> TheLordOfTime, So it will not kick me of to latest release?
<MangoBoy> I meen it does't
<MangoBoy> install all programs anew does it?
<holstein> i *always* fresh install
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not sure, but i usually fresh install
<holstein> i like to test the live CD
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<MangoBoy> is there a way to dump a list of all programs installed that one can use to reinstall al of them after a fresh install
<leandrosansilva> Hello to all. I'm installing lubuntu 12.10 32-bit on a Duron 1500 machine and I'm having problems with the graphical installer. After some time, it closes and, when I execute ubiquity on terminal to see what makes it crash, it prints a message "Ilegal instruction"
<leandrosansilva> is it possible to use the old terminal-based installer?
<leandrosansilva> those one which was available from "alternate" cd?
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ lists alterantes
<leandrosansilva> ok, in this case I have to download another image, etc. I'd like to know if it's possible to call that installer from the terminal. Something like ubiquity --frontend=terminal
<leandrosansilva> because I don't know if the crash I get is because of the graphical installer
<leandrosansilva> I tried to search for similar problems in the internet, but I couldn't find anything useful
<leandrosansilva> so I don't know if tthis is a problem in ubiquity or in my machine
<holstein> leandrosansilva: how does the live CD work on your hardware?
<leandrosansilva> yes, it does
<leandrosansilva> I'm using the 12.10 livecd
<leandrosansilva> in fact from a usb flash drive
<leandrosansilva> but the installer crashes in a specific point of the instalation
<leandrosansilva> it as soon the slide show starts
<leandrosansilva> after some seconcs, in fact
<holstein> i would test the installation media, and the hard drive and the ram
<leandrosansilva> ok, that's a possibility
<leandrosansilva> I'll try this
<Noskcaj> who runs the lubuntudesktop twitter page, it has only had 5 posts this year?
<holstein> Noskcaj: it should say who the maintainer is.. maybe message them via twitter and volunteer to help if thats what you are suggesting
<Noskcaj> holstein, pretty much, i will find the maintainer thing now, @lubuntulinux has a heap more tweats
<Noskcaj> it doesn't say, and since all of it's older posts (it was active till august) are labeled "lubuntu screencast" it might be a bot
<holstein> could be
#lubuntu 2013-12-23
<uBUXUBu> good morning technicians
<bassmax> Hi all, I'm wondering where to find the menu file configuration in saucy flavour ?
<bassmax> goal : backup actual one and user-wise editing one (for grandpa!)
<bassmax> the ones in /etc/xdg/menus not refers to the one used
<koell> What are the advantages/disadvantages of different partitions on a NAS?
<rosemball> what are you trying to do with your NAS?
<koell> rosemball: streaming and backups are the main purposes of the nas
<rosemball> so you want different partitions for your media and backups?
<koell> rosemball: thats the plan. idk if it's a good idea...
<rosemball> What raid setup are you using?
<koell> rosemball: no raid. just one external hard drive on my pi. its more like a low end nas.
<rosemball> well, I think you would be better off with only one partition
<rosemball> IMO partitioning is the way to go if: 1) you want to use different FS in the same disk (like ext4 and the swap). 2) you have more than 1 disk and want to put different mountpoints in them (like / in disk 1 and /home in disk 2)
<rosemball> also, partitioning on the same disk is good if you frequently format one partition and leave the other one intact (like keeping /home and formatting /)
<koell> rosemball: great, thank you for your help! i'll prefer this too. it's much more simpler and cleaner solution.
<rosemball> koell, you're welcome
<koell> rosemball: do you also know, if it's possible to backup my music, photos, and videos to a 2nd hdd with ntfs filesystem? i would like to have a 2nd disk to use it as mobile hdd i can go with, which also works on windows pcs
<rosemball> yes, it is possible
<rosemball> you want to mount it on your NAS or directly on your pc?
<ddsss> so - does anyone know how long will it take for lxde to switch to qt?
<ianorlin> It will take longer than until April for lubuntu to switch and 14.10 at the earliest it is not stable yet
<ianorlin> there is a way to build it from source on the lxde blog but is not stable
<ddsss> ianorlin, but it's a definitive switch - right. LXDE is definitely switching to qt- the question is just in timing - right?
<ianorlin> yes
<bassmax> Hi. Try to make my own .desktop with Type=Link, but failed to add it with existings applet of lxpanel. Any clue ?
<ohhmaar> So i installed 32bit lubuntu 13.10 on this old desktop, and when I boot I am presented a "Localhost login" screen
<ohhmaar> I have tried the username/password i setup during the installation
<ohhmaar> Doesn't work
<ohhmaar> Anyone know the default? whats the workaround for this?
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<ohhmaar> I don't think that applies to me
<ohhmaar> upon boot i see this ubuntu 13.10 local host.localdomain tty1
<ianorlin> can you log into that?
<ianorlin> what kind of graphics card?
<ianorlin> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ianorlin> what does hitting control alt f7 do?
<ohhmaar> i cannot login, it's an old pc, amd athlon xp
<ohhmaar> processor
<ohhmaar> altf7 removes the screen and i get command line
<ohhmaar> but i cannot type anything
<ianorlin> are you sure you installed from a good disk?
<ohhmaar> yes, ill try once more. maybe this pc can't handle lubuntu? i have yet to try puppy linux
<ianorlin> not install but there is a testdisk option on the disk
<ohhmaar> oh yes it passed the tests
<ianorlin> hmm not sure then
<ohhmaar> recommend any other distros?
<theowner997_> Anyone knows how can I take screenshots in Lubuntu?
<Unit193> Lubuntu comes with scrot, and Print Screen dumps a file in your home.
<koell> theowner997_: use shutter
<koell> theowner997_: its in lubuntu software-center. very easy and nice tool
<theowner997_> Last question : I want to play my legit copy of Counter Strike 1.6 in lubuntu , do i need any drivers or something?
<koell> theowner997_: puh i dont know if it works. but i use "play on linux" for a few windows games. but i dont know if there is a native version of cs on steam...?
<theowner997_> counter strike 1.6 original version is supported in linux , I am just asking if any drivers are needed
<koell> theowner997_: do u have both onboard and gpu card?
<theowner997_> I don't understand what do you mean, I have a netbook with intel atom 1.6 ghz and intel graphics 2gb of ram
#lubuntu 2013-12-24
<uBUXUBu> well i like it, yes i do , i like it......
<flyback> what runlevel is *WITHOUT* x
<flyback> I suspect there's a bug in the stock kernel/and or X and the updates might fix it
<flyback> but it shits itself before hand
<flyback> so I need to disable X
<Unit193> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<flyback> thx
<pvl1> is there an app for lubuntu to bind keys to certain actions
<SonikkuAmerica> pvl1: You'll have to manually take to the config file yourself. It's ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<pvl1> thank you SonikkuAmerica
<KI7MT> clear
<r47d00m> hello there, I'm setting up my VGA monitor resolution and I both "Save" and "Apply" the configs, I still have to do that everytime I reboot, which is annoying
<r47d00m> I'm talking about the "Monitor Settings" in Preferences
<flyback> you could always just setup a command to copy your config file the way you want it back, evey time
<r47d00m> but that doesn't solve the problem, just a way to turn around it
<r47d00m> why it doesn't save when I click save ? lol
<vicky> hi
<zleap> hi
#lubuntu 2013-12-25
<flyback> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<flyback> doesn't work
<flyback> completely ignored it
<flyback> yeah that will be enough of that
<flyback> time to switch to a linux distro with updated documentation
<flyback> got it
<flyback> wrong shift button and it was case sensitive
<flyback> fuck me
<flyback> apprentely the bug isn't X
<flyback> I giv eup
<flyback> time to toss this laptop
<flyback> thx anyways
<flyback> or it's related to KMS
<koell> just installed lubuntu on my dad's notebook. keyboard isnt working anymore. no keyboard input. how to reset keyboard settings or get it work?
#lubuntu 2013-12-26
<santhosh_> hai
<santhosh_> iam install application server on lubuntu but it is an getting login issuses
<santhosh_> on ltsp
<santhosh_> is anybody there
<pobric> I have a problem with installing lubuntu 13.10.When I put the cd in my computer and after that I restart the computer,its boot up lubuntu and when I click try lubuntu without installing its only restart computer and anything happend after that .... help ?
<pobric> I have a problem with installing lubuntu 13.10.When I put the cd in my computer and after that I restart the computer,its boot up lubuntu and when I click try lubuntu without installing its only restart computer and anything happend after that .... help ?
<pobric> andybody heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp me ??
<pobric> I have a problem with installing lubuntu 13.10.When I put the cd in my computer and after that I restart the computer,its boot up lubuntu and when I click try lubuntu without installing its only restart computer and anything happend after that .... help ?
<pobric> I have a problem with installing lubuntu 13.10.When I put the cd in my computer and after that I restart the computer,its boot up lubuntu and when I click try lubuntu without installing its only restart computer and anything happend after that .... help ?
<pobric> I have a problem with installing lubuntu 13.10.When I put the cd in my computer and after that I restart the computer,its boot up lubuntu and when I click try lubuntu without installing its only restart computer and anything happend after that .... help ?I have a problem with installing lubuntu 13.10.When I put the cd in my computer and after that I restart the computer,its boot up lubuntu and when I click try lubuntu without installing its only restart co
<pobric> mputer and anything happend after that .... help ?
<pobric> I have a problem with installing lubuntu 13.10.When I put the cd in my computer and after that I restart the computer,its boot up lubuntu and when I click try lubuntu without installing its only restart computer and anything happend after that .... help ?
<vn151502510> pobric: did u try any others: ubuntu or lubuntu 12.04?
<pobric> no
<pobric> only lubuntu
<pobric> 13.10
<vn151502510> 1st time?
<pobric> yey
<pobric> yes
<vn151502510> what is your pc?
<vn151502510> or laptop
<pobric> pc
<vn151502510> mainboard
<pobric> fujitsu siemens
<pobric> very old computer
<pobric> with only
<pobric> 512mb ram
<vn151502510> any other info about it?
<vn151502510> like chipset
<pobric> chipset is amd
<pobric> processor is amd
<pobric> sempron
<pobric> 3000+
<vn151502510> I think about PAE, but not sure
<pobric> how to check pae Å ?
<pobric> pae ?
<vn151502510> sorry, I am not pro, only a lubuntu user
<vn151502510> wait a moment, there must be someone
<pobric> ok
<santhosh_> hai i am installing ltsp on lubuntu and my clent is getting gnome desktop insted of lubuntu desktop
<Ahmuck> hi.  my sd reader is not showing up in pcmacman
<Ahmuck> but it does show up in discs
<Ahmuck> is there a way to get the thing to show
<holstein> Ahmuck: shows up in "discs" ?
<Ahmuck> Menu --> Preferences --> Discs
<holstein> Ahmuck: get the device mounted, and it will be browseable from the file manager.. if te device is broken, and wont mount, you wont be able to manage files on it
<holstein> Ahmuck: i would look in some kind of terminal output for it, such as "sudo fdisk -l"
<holstein> Ahmuck: then, i would consider using gparted to try and re-format it if it seems broken and there is no information on it. you could elaboate as to what format the card's filesystem is
<Ahmuck> k, i have a live cd mounted and am trying to copy files from a disk to a sd card
<Ahmuck> the sd card is listed as /dev/sdb
<Ahmuck> with fdisk
<Ahmuck> however i need a mount point
<holstein> Ahmuck: source and location dont matter.. get the device manageable by troubleshooting it
<Ahmuck> trying to create a mount point with "mount /dev/sdb" gives me permission denied
<holstein> Ahmuck: mount will require sudo
<Ahmuck> that i did do.  temp directory because of the live cd?
<holstein> Ahmuck: "that i did do".. what?
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Ahmuck> nm, i got it
<holstein> i wuld review that to make certain you are using the command properly
<Ahmuck> well, cept the file system ... itś been a while since i have done this
<holstein> Ahmuck: there is no need to use "mount" like that, typically
<uBUXUBu> hi
#lubuntu 2013-12-27
<acecipher> Hi, does anyone know how to change a PCM device to get my sound working?
<ianorlin> I think you had an hda intel card right so https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto might be able to help you
<ianorlin> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture#Select_the_default_PCM_via_environment_variable
<DF3D2> how can I make windows snap to half the screen like in windows 7/8 ?
<junka> Ctrl+Alt+L does not work
<junka> I get an error about xscreensaver
<Someus> I got banned from #ubuntu for asking why windows is better than ubuntu
<Someus> Now i cant ask questions in #ubuntu
<Someus> I dont know how long i will use ubuntu
<Someus> Microsoft is much more kinder
<Someus> And will help no matter what questions i ask
<Banana_> anybody there?
<Banana_> I've got an awesome game for you, it's called: "if your answer is correct, you're a cool dude"
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> we can't answer your qusetion if we don't know what it is!
<Banana_> why can't i see the 2 wireless i'm supposed to see with my BCM4318. wireless is enabled.
<pleia2> can you connect to them if you type in the ssid manually?
<pleia2> (mine have always just worked, so I don't actually have much experience here)
<Banana_> well i do not know what are he blanks i'm suppose to fill to do that, i tried to fill a maximum (mac adress, name, WPAkey) but i can't click on "save"
<Banana_> pleia I LOVE YOU SO MUCH, i searched a solution all night(BCM4318 also have drivers issues....), I was just suppose to fill SSID (didn't know it was the name of the connection) you rocks, thx! Enjoy your day!
<pleia2> Banana_: hooray!
<leszek> hi
<ianorlin> hi
<junka> hiya
<koell> i need to flash my new tplink 1043nd with openwrt. can someone help me? its my first time flashing experience :)
 * ianorlin doesn't have flashing expirence either but this ins't a lubuntu question
<koell> ianorlin: just like this channel :)
#lubuntu 2013-12-28
<meteor42> hello? someone here?
<ianorlin> hi
<ianorlin> how can I help?
<meteor42> hi! sometimes I get a kernel panic without an obvious reason...
<meteor42> What could cause this?
<ianorlin> not sure without reason doesn't really help me
<meteor42> ok! thank you anyway! :)
<meteor42> maybe its just the age of my harfware...
<ianorlin> see if there is something you are doing then I might be able to find out why
<ianorlin> running memtest at startup might help if it is bad ram causing it and memtest is also on livecd
<meteor42> I think its more when I'm sutfing in the internet
<meteor42> ok, I'll try that.
<meteor42> *surfing
<meteor42> thank you very much indeed!
<mikeb2013> hi everyone- lubuntu noob here, cant get any sound
<mikeb2013> but i can when i boot into another os- so the hardware is good
<mikeb2013> and ive tried messing with pulse audio and the one in the terminal
<mikeb2013> any ideas?
<SonikkuAmerica> Well... Lubuntu doesn't use PulseAudio by default; it uses ALSA
<mikeb2013> alsa, yes, thats the one in the terminal that i checked
<mikeb2013> i unmuted it, but still nothing
<mikeb2013> when i look at configuration, it says essentially that there is nothing to configure
<SonikkuAmerica> Sadly, I don't know squat about ALSA... all my Ubuntu stuff is done via PulseAudio...
<mikeb2013> ok, thank you- would you be able to help me set it up through pulseaudio?
<mikeb2013> I am looking at the manager right now
<mikeb2013> for devices, it says "dummy output"
<mikeb2013> is it not detecting my soundcard?
<ianorlin> can you run aplay -l to list devices in the terminal
<mikeb2013> sure, hold on 1 sec
<mikeb2013> it says "list of PLAYBACK Hardware devices, then lists none
<ianorlin> can you run lspci in terminal?
<mikeb2013> y
<ianorlin> to list other hardware things so I can search for a solution
<mikeb2013> lots of stuff came up
<ianorlin> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mikeb2013> ok, one sec please
<mikeb2013> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6649311/
<mikeb2013> sorry that it took so long, a new thing for me
<ianorlin> understandable
<holstein> aplay -l should list what alsa can use
<holstein> maybe your device doesnt support linux. but, the intel stuff usually works well out of the box
<holstein> mikeb2013: has it ever worked in linux before?
<ianorlin> sigh he seemed to understand things
<mikeb2013> and thank you for the help, by the way
<ianorlin> have you foudn a solution?
<mikeb2013> no
<mikeb2013> just making sure that i remembered to thank you- I am overwhelmed over here and really appreciate it
<ianorlin> does running alsamixer from terminal or volume app work?
<mikeb2013> hold on, let me check
<mikeb2013> I uninstalled and installed alsa several times- let me get it working again
<mikeb2013> hmm- still says "no such device"
<mikeb2013> so no, alsamixer from terminal not working
<ianorlin> did it work on a livecd?
<mikeb2013> y
<ianorlin> then it could be settings messed up
<mikeb2013> before installation, y
<ianorlin> it worked before installation?
<mikeb2013> yes
<ianorlin> on lubuntu or other linux right
<mikeb2013> on both, actually
<mikeb2013> when running the os from usb to test it out, i had sound
<mikeb2013> when i boot into regular ubuntu, it works
<mikeb2013> on one hdd i have ubuntu, and it works
<mikeb2013> on this hdd with lubuntu, nothing, but it worked before i chose to install it
<mikeb2013> i am going to reboot and come back- just played with a few settings- unless you have another idea
<mikeb2013> ok see you in a few
<ianorlin> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iTlJ8BfqXUjaHO__TEdlkvuqB1WLOkGaudngc5SFLMI/edit# has a command AC that I am not sure of in procedure AC for forcing alsa to recognize your cards
<Temper> sweet
<Temper> there is a lubuntu channel :)
<ianorlin> there is also #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<Temper> hey.. i installed kickstart so i have the command /usr/sbin/system-config-kickstart but i get attributeerror: 'module' object has no attribute 'parsetagfile'
<Temper> i found a website with a diff file to patch it, but i couldn't find the download itself
<Temper> hrmm i dunno is this offtopic?
 * ianorlin doesn't use kickstart so I wouldn't know
<Temper> yeah i normally do not either
<Temper> is kickstart the same across all ubuntu of the same ver? like 13.10
 * ianorlin doesn't know about kickstart and I had to look up what it was
<Temper> u know.. install ubuntu and then build the kickstart on ubuntu to use on lubuntu?
<Temper> oh ok.. nm maybe someone else knows..
<lll> hello. Would any know anything about fixing lubuntu suspend problems? If I click suspend, the screen turns off for a second, then on to a black, at which point I have to reboot to do anything.
<junka> yeah its a bug
<freeroute> hi all, happy holidays :)
<freeroute> is it common for the Ubiquity installer to crash or freeze during USB installs?
<freeroute> I wanted to install Lubuntu 13.10 x86 on an 8gb USB stick for a friend of mine who wasn't into Linux yet. So I booted into the live environment, inserted the empty USB stick and started the Ubiquity installer. After creating partitions it kept freezing.
<freeroute> not the best introduction to Linux lol
<xnox> freeroute: use usb-creator to create bootable ubuntu usb sticks, either "livecd" mode or with "persistent storage"
<xnox> freeroute: ubiquity is meant to install ubuntu proper, not for a portable installation.
<freeroute> xnox: ah, so it's ill-advised I dd the Lubuntu .iso image to a USB stick the way I did? I remember doing the same thing on another machine and it ended up working (although it was an older Lubuntu version I believe)
<jared> freedomrun: xnox appears to have stepped out, but yes, using dd to create installation media is not the preferred method for Ubuntu. For some other ideas check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick however I would just recommend using the usb-creator available from within Ubuntu if it's available to you
<jared> freeroute: sorry, that was meant for you
<jared> freedomrun: apologies for the incorrect ping
<freedomrun> np jared
<jared> I was one letter too quick on the tab autocomplete :)
<xnox> freedomrun: dd is perfectely correct way to create installation media.
<xnox> freedomrun: and that is supported and works.
<xnox> freedomrun: however, i was under impression you used ubiquity to install onto a usb-stick, rather than internal hard-drive.
<xnox> freedomrun: that is not well supported.
<freeroute> jared & xnox - it's strange, I've installed elementary OS successfully on a USB stick (from a USB stick containing an .iso image which was copied there using dd) without using usb-creator.
<freeroute> also, freeroute instead of freedomrun :p
<xnox> freeroute: the part of "on to a usb stick" is not well supported.
<xnox> freeroute: and may or may not continue to work.
<freeroute> so how do I install Lubuntu on a USB stick? Is it currently not (well) supported?
<xnox> freeroute: the right way to setup portable usb-stick installation is using usb-creatro, or using dd/cp+bootloader and creating persistence partition.
<freeroute> I see
<xnox> freeroute: don't use ubiquity =)
<xnox> freeroute: you can e.g. use alternate installer with better success rates.
<xnox> installing onto usb stick is quite non-deterministic with ubiquity.
<freeroute> ah ok, so it's a current issue with ubiquity then
<xnox> freeroute: it's not meant to do that. so it's not an issue per-se, rather a design/use-case limitation.
<freeroute> would be fitting to write down some kind of warning somewhere during the ubuquity install procedure which tells exactly this
<freeroute> I'm now trying to create a startup disk using usb-creator with reserved extra space. Where exactly do I specify to encrypt the home directory? I couldn't find anything in the official docs - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<xnox> freeroute: usb-creator does not support making the usb stick encrypted.
<xnox> freeroute: if we could reliably detect that target is removal usb stick, we'd make ubiquity work with persistent installation onto removable media....
<xnox> freeroute: to be honest, i'd recommend Wubi to people who want to try ubuntu without repartitioning their windows machines.
<xnox> freeroute: and that does support home-folder encryption.
<xnox> freeroute: unless one has Windows8/UEFI-only machine, Wubi works correctly and is supported.
<dzho> ok, lubuntuistas
<dzho> when I copy a URL and then paste it into irssi, a ^V character carries over, which puts the URL in reverse video
<dzho> this is not necessarily the desired effect
<dzho> if I think about it, I can move to the beginning of the line and delete the ^V, but this is annoying to have to do
<dzho> what's more, this was not a problem with stock ubuntu (precise) and so my habit is not to look for it
<HiItsNick> hey guys
<HiItsNick> does lubuntu use the same commands as ubunut?
<HiItsNick> ubuntu*
#lubuntu 2013-12-29
<josiah14> how do i prevent the lxpanel from executing at startup
<josiah14> I replaced openbox with XMonad and use dmenu and xmobar as my panel
<josiah14> I have been manually killing lxpanel till now
<josiah14> looked in /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart and the file is blank
<josiah14> where is the lxpanel getting executed from?
<ianorlin> which relase?
<josiah14> 13.10
<ianorlin> launch lxseisson defualt apps
<ianorlin> and chouse a diffrent panel
<josiah14_> sorry, I think i misinterpreted
<josiah14_> launch lxsession default apps?
<josiah14_> oh, I see
<josiah14_> from the menu
<ianorlin> yes under prefrences
<josiah14_> I wish I could remember how I got xmonad as the window manager considering I didn't even know default apps was there
<josiah14> awesome, that worked
<josiah14> thanks!
<josiah14> I love how snappy XMonad and LXDE are together
<josiah14> I quit, when?
<josiah14> haha
<josiah14> bit delayed there in the message
<Fudge> does lstranger frequent this channel
 * ianorlin wonders what that has to do with lubuntu
<Fudge> https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&atid=801867&aid=3602737&group_id=156956
<junka> there is no alpha 1 for lubuntu? :(
<XPPRESP3> how i can move between 2 interfaces , i.e kde/gome
<junka> lol
<junka> deaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad
<junka> channeeeel
<TimTow> wtz the terminal command for checking devices ?
<SuperEngineer> hi folks - was looking to change to lubuntu - but nowhere found for lubuntu *LTS* [12.04] download - does it exist - anyone know the download page or site I need?
<pleia2> SuperEngineer: lubuntu did not do an LTS for 12.04
<pleia2> Ubuntu is the only one that guarentees an LTS, all the flavors decide for themselves
<SuperEngineer> pleia2: wow - that was a quick answer - thank
<SuperEngineer> *thanks
<SuperEngineer> pleia2: is there a currwnt lubuntu lts in use?
<pleia2> SuperEngineer: no, I think they are going to try for 14.04, but I'm not positive
<SuperEngineer> pleia2: thanks - maybe I'll hold off till then
<SuperEngineer> [it only for an old netbook I use for work end-of-day admin stuff - xubuntu will do until then
 * pleia2 uses xubuntu lts on her netbook too
 * SuperEngineer is impressed by speed of reply here - & pleased to know I'm not the only one using xubuntu on netbook ;) thanks
<jarnos> Is there a GUI way to choose keyboard layout in live session?
<koell> jarnos: Settings > Keyboard input methods > Input method. Now in the panel you can add an indicator symbol for.
<jarnos> koell, in preferences there is "keyboard input method" item, but it suggests to start some daemon and does not display any additional GUI.
<jarnos> In lxsession.default-apps there is Keymap settings in options tab, but I can't make it work. "setxkbmap fi" makes the trick in command line, but what should I add there in the options dialog?
<jarnos> ^lxsession-default-apps
<ianorlin> if this is 13.10 then there is a keybaord applet on the panel
<jarnos> ianorlin, oh yes there is something after launching the daemon.
<jarnos> ianorlin, or did you mean the "keyboard layout handler"?
<ianorlin> yes
<jarnos> ianorlin, oh, there is something when you right-click on it :)
#lubuntu 2014-12-22
<wlxmhls> Hello, when watching flash videos for a while, the screen turns to blank. How to prevent it?
<ianorlin> wlxmhls: what version of lubuntu?
<wlxmhls> ianorlin: i am using lubuntu 14.04 lts
<wlxmhls> x86_64
<ianorlin> ah something nice came in 14.10 for that
<haligh> for what
<ianorlin> screen going black in audio or video
 * shiggitay preps to install Lubuntu 15.04 Daily onto his  BayTrai Tablet
<average_guy> the torrent for ppc .iso at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO seems to be broken
<Buddyb> hi all
<zy3pD> welcome Buddyb
<Buddyb> hi zy3pd
<Buddyb> just installed lubuntu and have 2 questions
<Buddyb> thought i'd come here to see if i could figure it out
<Buddyb> i've read online but are still somewhat confused
<zy3pD> Buddyb, so your questions ?
<Buddyb> first, ARandR
<Buddyb> how do I save my format for 2 monitors so that i dont have to switch each time i reboot
<Buddyb> defaults to mirror, and i want it to extend
<ianorlin> ok arandr has a nice command line tool that comes with it called unxrandr
<zy3pD> Buddyb, save your settings in arandr as file and then put the command in the file in the autostar
<zy3pD> t
<Buddyb> i see, just ran it in terminal and i guess that gives my current format?
<Buddyb> zy3pD: saved it, how do i put it in autostart?
<zy3pD> in settings→default applications for lxsession there is a autostart section
<zy3pD> ok Buddyb ;) ?
<Buddyb> sorry
<Buddyb> i'm looking at the autostart tab now
<Buddyb> LXRandR autostart is checked
<zy3pD> you have to add an entry in "manual autostarted applications"
<Buddyb> ok, what do i add
<zy3pD> arandr→save as file→open this file→paste the command in autostart section
<Buddyb> ok trying to find where the file is
<zy3pD> don't know where you saved it ^^
<Buddyb> yea i'm new at this
<Buddyb> saved it to it's default in arandr
<zy3pD> so just save it again and change the location
<zy3pD> i think it is in the hidden directory .screenlayouts in your home directory
<Buddyb> ok
<Buddyb> yea, it is, so i cant see it
<Buddyb> i saved another copy
<zy3pD> ok
<Buddyb> so copy paths, then paste that into the manual autostarted apps?
<zy3pD> yes
<zy3pD> no
<Buddyb> ok, what do i do?
<zy3pD> open the file and just copy the command in this file ... its easier
<Buddyb> execute or execute in terminal?
<zy3pD> open
<Buddyb> nice
<Buddyb> ok
<Buddyb> so now copy that?
<zy3pD> yes
<Buddyb> this part too?
<Buddyb> #!/bin/sh
<zy3pD> no
<zy3pD> just the xrandr ... part
<Buddyb> ok its one line
<zy3pD> right!
<Buddyb> copy paste then click add?
<zy3pD> yes
<Buddyb> ok then close that
<Buddyb> that's it?
<zy3pD> right
<Buddyb> cool, i'll have to reboot later
<zy3pD> yes maybe try an reboot and see if it works
<zy3pD> ok
<Buddyb> thank you so much for that
<Buddyb> one more q
<Buddyb> the audio
<zy3pD> time for sec question?
<zy3pD> ok
<Buddyb> so i have pulse audio
<zy3pD> yeah
<Buddyb> i installed pavu control
<Buddyb> i'm having issues with sound
<zy3pD> y
<Buddyb> via headphones
<zy3pD> ok sry i can't see the question?
<Buddyb> I can't get the audio to configure properly
<zy3pD> try pavucontrol
<zy3pD> thats all i can say
<zy3pD> you have to change the output device to the headset if it doesnt automaticly
<Buddyb> ok i'm messing with it now
<Buddyb> so without headphones/mic plugged in, everything works
<zy3pD> ok you will find it out later :D
<zy3pD> or just ask in the ubuntu channel about problems with pulse ... many have those
<Buddyb> ok
<Buddyb> in pulse
<Buddyb> what does set as fallback check mean?
<zy3pD> it means that this device will be used
<zy3pD> at last option
<zy3pD> *as
<Buddyb> how bout lock channels together
<zy3pD> there is a button for it
<Buddyb> yea, what does it man?
<zy3pD> that left and right speaker are changed together
<Buddyb> oh ok
<Buddyb> yea, can't figure out how to get it to come thru the headphones
<Buddyb> when i go to playback i have to select between speakers and headphones
<Buddyb> but when i select headphones i cant adjust playback outside of the app
<zy3pD> idk ... ask this in ubuntu channel
<zy3pD> try the pavu gui ... thats all i can say... my english is not the best
<Buddyb> ok let me check there
<Buddyb> thanks for your help
<Buddyb> you going to be around? i'll probably be back
<zy3pD> no i will go to bed soon
<Buddyb> oh ok, are you usually on here?
<zy3pD> yes
<zy3pD> oh ok i missunderstood you :D
<zy3pD> *mistake
<Buddyb> no, you were right
<Buddyb> i meant will you be on in 10 minutes and are you generally on
<Buddyb> you had it right
<zy3pD> ok :D
<Buddyb> thanks again!
<zy3pD> no problem
<zy3pD> welcome to lubuntu ^^
<Buddyb> thanks
<Buddyb> zy3pD: the ARandr setting didn't work
<zy3pD> Buddyb, what happens if you run the command (you pasted into autostart) from a terminal?
<zy3pD> ps. is missunderstood an english word?
<Buddyb> i'll have to try
<Buddyb> yes it is
<Buddyb> so i want LXRandR autostart to be enabled?
<Buddyb> or does that offset it
<zy3pD> yes
<Buddyb> so keep that enabled, and then add the manual xrandr line
<zy3pD> yes
<Buddyb> you want me to execute that file in terminal"
<Buddyb> ?
<zy3pD> no open a terminal → copy the command you pasted in manual autostart and then paste it in terminal
<Buddyb> this is the command i put in autostart, is that right?
<Buddyb> xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode 1920x1200 --pos 1920x0 --rotate normal --output LVDS1 --off --output VIRTUAL1 --off --output DP1 --off --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1200 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal
<zy3pD> yes this command
<Buddyb> nothing happenned but i already adjust to this setting
<Buddyb> would i need to put it back to mirror
<Buddyb> then run the command again?
<zy3pD> yes
<Buddyb> ok let me try
<Buddyb> it changes it like it should
<zy3pD> and from autostart it doesnt work?
<Buddyb> correct
<zy3pD> settings→default applications for lxsession → autostart → disable autostart applications is no ?
<Buddyb> yes
<zy3pD> do you need always the 2 screens?
<zy3pD> i have done it with a keyboard shortcut
<zy3pD> so the image is only on both screens if i press the shortcut
<Buddyb> http://a.pomf.se/wbvxmy.png
<Buddyb> i always need both screens to be extended, not mirrored
<zy3pD> does this command changes anything after startup?
<Buddyb> which one?
<Buddyb> yes, if i do it myself
<Buddyb> but it does not do it automatically
<zy3pD> ok so the autostart doesnt work
<Buddyb> nope
<zy3pD> i wrote you a pm ok
<zy3pD> did you saw it?
<Capellan> Quick question: What's the path to the menu icon for lxpanel in  lubuntu
<Capellan> No dice?
#lubuntu 2014-12-23
<Capellan> Trying again: What's the path to the default menu icon for lxpanel in  lubuntu?
<ianorlin> /usr/share/lubuntu/images/lubuntu-logo.png
<j8u9009> does this mean i have no swap ... "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present "
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/341979/what-to-do-about-the-disk-drive-for-dev-mapper-cryptswap1-is-not-ready-yet-or
<j8u9009> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 doesn't show up when i type sudo swapon -s
<j8u9009> could it be that when installing ubuntu setup /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 on the usb flash drive? just wondering
<holstein> j8u9009: check and see
<holstein> j8u9009: could be, that message is just showing a lag in the boot
<j8u9009> how
<holstein> could be the system is messed up.. could be the hard drive is failing.. i would just start there, and work through it
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/341979/what-to-do-about-the-disk-drive-for-dev-mapper-cryptswap1-is-not-ready-yet-or seems quite through.. thats what i would refer to
<j8u9009> when i type "sudo swapon -s" and "free -m" there is no encrypted swap just the one i ended up making myself
<holstein> sure
<kleanchap> How do I setup an application to startup soon after I login to the system?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/81383/how-can-i-add-new-autostart-programs-in-lubuntu
<kleanchap> holstein, Thank you!
<kleanchap> bbl
<Deepakr> hello
<Deepakr> I want to change Lubuntu screen resolution to 1280x768, not able to do it please help
<Deepakr> I want to change Lubuntu screen resolution to 1280x768, not able to do it please help
<phunyguy> !google genii
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<jirido> Results for genii on Google:
<jirido> --
<phunyguy> genii ^
 * genii slides jirido a fresh mug of coffee, and contemplates
<JackFrost> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<zy3pD2> lol
<Buddyb> hello
<zy3pD2> hello Buddyb
<Buddyb> hey zy whats up
<zy3pD2> i'm trying python kivy
<zy3pD2> use zy and autocomplete with tab ^^
<wxl> zy3pD2: should probably put this convo in offtopic, but want to help with a kivy project?
<zy3pD2> wxl, do you know kivy? :D
<zy3pD2> ...i started learning kivy today but dont know how to use it on android
<wxl> zy3pD2: https://www.reddit.com/r/progether/comments/2pto6z/seeking_python_rewrite_pixel_dungeon_with_kivy/
<zy3pD2> do you work at this project? ^^
<wxl> zy3pD2: the rewrite idea is mine.
<zy3pD2> cool
<qkzoo1978> I'm using Sylpheed on Lubuntu, I configured my account when I first ran it, but it doesn't do anything when I tell it to retrieve my mail.  I loaded up the built in "protocol log" window and it's empty.  Any ideas?
<qkzoo1978> Ok, well send works but receive doesn't. Hmm.
<qkzoo1978> Ok, nm, I deleted the account, and created it again and it seems to work fine now.  Don't know what happened.
#lubuntu 2014-12-24
<x\00nullbyte> Got a Lenovo T500 with hot-switchable graphics (old ATI card + internal chipset card). Pre Ubuntu 12.01 I never had a problem with it. Ever since then I've been getting incidents where my laptop shuts down because of overheating.
<x\00nullbyte> Last thing it keeps logging is thermal thermal_zone1: critical temperature reached(100 C),shutting down
<x\00nullbyte> \nick \x00nullbyte
<wxl> x\00nullbyte: might want to see if powertop can be useful at all. sounds like a general ubuntu question, though.
<x\00nullbyte> Powertop doesn't help, I think it has something to do with noHz_tick_idle flag in the kernel
<x\00nullbyte> Basically it's not throttling cpu use, will try using an older kernel
<j8u9009> so does hibernation work on lubuntu ?
<wxl> j8u9009: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate
<j8u9009> btw is there an official Audacious support channel?
<j8u9009> or is it just here since it is a default lubuntu app
<wxl> uhhhhh
<wxl> none that i know of but perhaps there is
<wxl> j8u9009: #audacious on irc.atheme.org.
<j8u9009> ok i'll check it out
<PinkKitty> is lubuntu useable with full-disk encryption?
<holstein> PinkKitty: yes
<PinkKitty> last thing i heard is that it fails to encrypt swap or something...
<PinkKitty> with the current edition
<holstein> PinkKitty: lubuntu *is* ubuntu, so, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto is how it would work
<PinkKitty> at least with 32 bit edition
<holstein> PinkKitty: whatever issues/limiatations with ubuntu will be the same..
<PinkKitty> well - that doesn't change much...
<holstein> PinkKitty: lubuntu wont change anything, actually
<holstein> PinkKitty: it'll just be the same, and whatever you can do in main linux can be made to work with ubuntu
<PinkKitty> but if the installer doesn't do it in a convenient way, then maybe some less seasoned users will have to migrate to fedora or something...
<PinkKitty> i think we'll gonna try and report back.
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> PinkKitty: *most* installers dont
<holstein> PinkKitty: anyone is welcome to create whatever installers and installations they like
<holstein> i dont think most desktop linux distros are interested in faciliatation full disk encryption, due to the hits in performance, and the actual benefits of full disk encyrption
<holstein> full disk encyption doesnt make being online, or using the computer on a network safter, in its self.. its more about locking the filesystem if the machine is lost or stolen
<holstein> if one wants that functionality, which is not trivial, and not without trade-offs, i believe one can learn to create that environment
<PinkKitty> i'm used to have it working by just ticking a box in the debian installer
<PinkKitty> but that didn't seem to do the trick with the latest edition, i'm told.
<PinkKitty> FDE makes a lot of sense for mobile devices and is highly recommended courtesy of EFF
<holstein> PinkKitty: you can use the debian installer you like, and just add lxde to that debian install
<PinkKitty> i meant lubuntu with debian installer - aka "text-mode installer"
<holstein> PinkKitty: the mini iso i referenced works that way..
<qkzoo1978> Is there  a way to run Sylpheed in the background all the time?  So it's always running, checking for mail from the system tray?
<dust> qkzoo1978: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/AllTray
<dust> but in the options of sylpheed u can set mimimize to tray
<dust> https://launchpad.net/alltray
<dust> is another possibility
<qkzoo1978> Thanks I'll check it out :)
<panthere> hi
<DanNL> Hello
<panthere> i'm a new user of linux and lubuntu was the right distro for my needs so i thank the developper of openbox to make it great and easy to use
<DanNL> Welcome to Linux and Lubuntu! :)
<panthere> crunchbang seems to use openbox too
<panthere> it will be a good choice for the future maybe
#lubuntu 2014-12-25
<findme> This thing is cool man.
<findme> My laptop crashed and I ran into lubuntu, I am up and running in <30 minutes :-)
<DanNL|X-mas> Merry Christmas
<shiggitay> DanNL|X-mas, you too!
<DanNL|X-mas> Maybe we should do: >/msg ChanServ SET #lubuntu ENTRYMSG Merry Christmas> :)
<shiggitay> hahah
<shiggitay> do it
<DanNL|X-mas> I am not the channel founder :(
<shiggitay> Awww
<shiggitay> DanNL|X-mas, protip: of you do //msg it won't send the /msg command
<shiggitay> /msg
<shiggitay> see?
<DanNL|X-mas> Ah, that's smart. Thanks!
<shiggitay> sure
<shiggitay> np
<DanNL|X-mas> /msg
<DanNL|X-mas> :)
<DanNL|X-mas> Lubuntu has got a gift of me :)
<DanNL|X-mas> A Dutch forum about Lubuntu :)
<DanNL|X-mas> http://lubuntu-nederland.tk/index.php
<DanNL|X-mas> I am still working at it :p
<ChunkzZ> Merry Christmas! :
<hjd> Hi, I couldn't find a lubuntu-devel, but I just stumbled across bug 1402891 which someone should probably look into (unless they already are).
<ubottu> bug 1402891 in lxdm (Ubuntu) "Background image says that we are on debian 8" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1402891
<omnicelut> hi! I am looking for a help with setting up PulseAudio in 14.04
<omnicelut> this is on older HP desktop and apparently PA ignores "Master Mono" output which controls integrated desktop speaker
<omnicelut> any ideas how can I set PA to use "Master Mono" instead of "Master" output?
<zy3pD> if i open a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T then it is always minimized, is that a bug?
<holstein> zy3pD: you mean, you open a new terminal, using control+alt+t? and it starts minimized in the tray?
<zy3pD> yes
<holstein> zy3pD: since its not happening here, i dont think it is a bug
<zy3pD> i installed the system lubuntu 14.04.1 x86 some hours ago ^^
<holstein> zy3pD: what i would do is, try as the guest user and/or another new user, to confirm if the issue is system wide or with your user config.. if its normal as the guest user, or the other user, then, its likely just in the users config
<holstein> zy3pD: sure. i'll just lay out some tests you can do to see where the issue is, regardless of when you installed what
<holstein> zy3pD: if the issue is the same system wide, then, i would just simply, since you say its a new install, look for and appply all upgrades.. using this in a terminal.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get get dist-upgrade".. and reboot to apply any kernel updates and test again
<holstein> then, i would file a bug if i dont find an existing one already filed
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> i would look and make sure i dont have any 3rd party applications or sources added that can be breaking the config
<holstein> i would try and get someone else to replicate, and join the bug report, if you make it that far
<zy3pD> holstein, i found the problem: i had a terminal window minimized and i opened a sec and it opened minimized ... when i dont minimize the first one the sec opens normal :)
<zy3pD> is it the same on your system?
<zy3pD> btw holstein do you speak german?
<holstein> zy3pD: that sounds right.. no, i dont speak german, but..
<holstein> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<zy3pD> ok :-) its just holstein ... stein is a german word which means stone ;)
<zy3pD> ...so its no bug
<holstein> zy3pD: holstein is my last name, and it *is* german, but, i am not from or in germany.. just my family name
#lubuntu 2014-12-26
<dsuhaimi> hello?
<tomatto> hi, please how can i upgrade lubuntu 12.10 to new 14.10?
<tomatto> when i run apt-get update it can't found repo and download updates
<JackFrost> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Buddyb> hey zy3pd
<zy3pD> hi Buddyb
<Buddyb> how's it going
<zy3pD> it's the same like whats up?
<Buddyb> yes, same thing
<zy3pD> cool new words for my english knowledge ^^
<zy3pD> ...i deactivated ip v6 some minutes before
<Buddyb> what's ip v6?
<zy3pD> its a new version of the ip protocol(which is used in the www)
<zy3pD> the old was ip v4 and my network runs with ip v4 so i dont need it
<Buddyb> oh ok
<zy3pD> and do you have problems with lubuntu again? ;)
<Buddyb> every now and then, sometimes it does not work, but it's ok
<Buddyb> sometimes i turn the computer on, and once i'm logged in, it defaults to the original wallpaper, the screen is blank, and i can only move my mouse up/down in a straight line
<Buddyb> so then i have to shut it down and start back up
<zy3pD> yeah thats not cool, but lubuntu is such a minimalistic system ... we have to accept that :D
<zy3pD> if your pc has more power then linux mint maybe is a better choice
<zy3pD> btw do you know how many ram/cpu your pc has?
<Buddyb> it's a laptop, it's decent. has 6 gb ram, 500 gb hdd and a second gen core i5
<zy3pD> and which speed has the cpu (e.g. 1,2GHz) and how many cores? (e.g. quadcore or dualcore)
<Buddyb> i believe 2 cores at 2.5 ghz
<Buddyb> how do I check that on my computer? i'm so used to windows
<zy3pD> i use hardinfo for that
<Buddyb> ok cool
<Buddyb> yes, those are my specs
<Buddyb> 2 core 2.5 ghz
<Buddyb> here's the thing, i use it for work, so i need it to be as stable and reliable as possible
<zy3pD> on lubuntu it is preinstalled (system profiler and benchmark)
<zy3pD> ok
<zy3pD> do you play any big games or things like that on it?
<Buddyb> no, just work
<Buddyb> the laptop isn't powerful enough to play any games
<Buddyb> at least graphic intense games i'd be interested in
<Buddyb> i like ubuntu, but dislike unity
<Buddyb> lubuntu is pretty good so far, but not perfect
<zy3pD> i play on my laptop(dualcore, 1GHz) minecraft! :D
<teward> Buddyb: that *might* be able to run Mint.  It can definitely run Lubuntu though (my older laptop was a weaker dualcore with 3.5GB RAM, and Lubuntu ran fine)
<Buddyb> but i am using the 14.10 release, would the 14.04 version work a little cleaner you think?
<teward> but I do NOT advise using Mint - because it's an unsupported variant
<teward> Buddyb: 14.04 is probably more stable (but I stick to LTSes for stability, and power-user backport things which I need newer)
<Buddyb> teward, thanks. i pretty much want a distro that i can get support easily for online, i.e. in these forums
<teward> yeah, I push for Ubuntu and its variants, not the derivatives of Mint and such
<zy3pD> i also use 14.04.1 ... good idea teward
<Buddyb> teward, if i swtiched from 14.10 to 14.04 lubuntu do you think i would notice a difference? in errors, issues i'm having?
<zy3pD> no the theme is a bit different ...
<teward> Buddyb: forgive me but i don't have your errors scrollback so I don't know how to answer that
<Buddyb> well not so much errors, it's just that i have issues from time to time
<Buddyb> for instance
<teward> i can say the theme is a tiny bit different
<teward> Buddyb: there's always going to be nitpicky stupid edge case issues for everyone
<teward> i run into them regularly
<teward> in all variants
<Buddyb> i have 2 monitors plugged in to laptop, set the autostart and ran the script to where the monitors are extended. randomly the monitors will start up on mirrored
<teward> you might have *less* errors, yes
<teward> but you'll still have issues.
<teward> ah, okay, I don't use Lubuntu with triple screens
<Buddyb> sometimes when i start the computer i can't do anything, it reverts to the default wallpaper, can only move mouse up/down, and can't access anything
<teward> Buddyb: you can always try, but I ALWAYS suggest backing up data
<zy3pD> teward, we created an autostart script in /etc/xdg/autostart
<Buddyb> well i just installed lubuntu sunday, not much on here so no worries for trying new things
<Buddyb> it's a dual screen setup
<teward> triple if you include the laptop :P
<teward> unless it's just the external and your laptop
 * teward has a triple screen setup o.o
<zy3pD> Buddyb, one idea is that you test linux mint mate (i dont like it because of the ugly green ^^) or you downgrade to lubuntu 14.04.1
<zy3pD> teward, on laptop or pc?
<Buddyb> its laptop plus 2 external but only 2 work at a time, the 2 external
<teward> zy3pD: on my laptop.
<teward> zy3pD: VGA -> DVI, HDMI -> DVI, external butterfly monitors
<zy3pD> ahhh i tried 3 screens with 2 gpus but it didnt worked
<teward> the third screen is my laptop's screen
<Buddyb> If I downgrade to 14.04 do i just need to reinstall it?
<zy3pD> yes but dont expect your files to be saved ... so do a backup!
<Buddyb> well what do you suggest between ubuntu and lubuntu?
<zy3pD> lubuntu<linux mint<ubuntu
<zy3pD> or what do you mean?
<Buddyb> if you had to suggest a distro for me to use, which one do you think is best
<Buddyb> i'm not sure the diff between ubunut and lubuntu, not sure how much slower ubuntu would be
<teward> ubuntu and its variants.
<zy3pD> Buddyb, you dont like unity right?
<Buddyb> teward, when you say variants does that include mint, or lubuntu, xubunut etc
<Buddyb> zy3pd, right, can i install cinnamon on ubuntu?
<teward> Buddyb: Ubuntu.Xubuntu,Lubuntu,Kubuntu,Ubuntu GNOME
<teward> Buddyb: i call mint and elementary and such that are based on ubuntu derivatives
<teward> because they're based off of Ubuntu but they make changes
<Buddyb> ok
<zy3pD> Buddyb, yes but you can also use linux mint cinnamon there is cinnamon preinstalled and configurated and works with the other system components
<Buddyb> and how would you compare support for lubuntu vs. ubuntu? the same or will things vary
<Buddyb> for instance if i have a probelm in lubuntu, is it harder to fix or the same as an ubuntu issue
<Buddyb> zy3pd, i mean can you install cinnamon on ubuntu, not linux mint cinnamon
<zy3pD> Buddyb, if it is a problem with the gui then it is harder ... if it is a problem with the system the it is the same
<zy3pD> Buddyb, yes you can install cinnamon on ubuntu but for me this doesnt make sence because with linux mint cinnamon there exists a ubuntu based distro which already has cinnamon
<teward> i thought cinnamon already it the repos
<teward> zy3pD: he loses Ubuntu support vectors since Mint changes their repositories substantially
<teward> his goal is to use a variant that has web support like this one that is useful
<teward> (I believe)
<Buddyb> yes correct
<Buddyb> so before i had linux lite for a while, which was a derivative of ubuntu
<Buddyb> i loved it, it looked great, no bugs that i came across, but when i had a question, issue, it was hard to get help
<Buddyb> i loaded ubuntu 14.04 to a usb. i'm going to reboot and give it a try
<Buddyb> thanks for the help, i'll be back a little later
<teward> Buddyb: Ubuntu or Lubuntu?
<Buddyb> ubuntu
<Buddyb> i am currently on lubuntu 14.10
<Buddyb> so trying ubuntu 14.04
<teward> Buddyb: don't forget that Ubuntu is in #ubuntu if you come back seeking support
<teward> if you want a similar DE to lubuntu 14.10 use lubuntu 14.04
<Buddyb> yes, correct
<teward> as Ubuntu is *vastly* different
<Buddyb> yes, i've played with it before, but not too much
<Buddyb> my needs are faily basic as most of my work is done online
<Buddyb> i'll spend some time in it and be back a little later
<Buddyb> thanks again
<markus_> hi everyone. I'm new in the linux-world. I've startet with Lubuntu and now i would like to know, is there a easy way to get the "original" lxde dark theme?
<zy3pD> with the application lxappereance you can change the theme
<markus_> thaks for your answer ,with this tool i got the windows "black" with the cleanlooks theme and onyx but didn't get the lxde theme on the bar at the bottom
<zy3pD> rightclick on the bar→panel-settings→sec tab
<markus_> alright i'll try, thanks :)
<Buddyb> hey all
<zy3pD> hi Buddyb
<teward> o/
<Buddyb> so i've been playing around in ubuntu for a little bit
<zy3pD> 14.04?
<Buddyb> yes
<zy3pD> tried dualscreen setup?
<zy3pD> i think ubuntu handels this automaticly so you dont need to change anything
<teward> ehhh you might
<teward> especially if you have a hybrid graphics card
<Buddyb> it was fairly straight forward
<teward> (observed on my laptop)
<Buddyb> no graphics card, intel built in graphics
<Buddyb> its a laptop with no discrete gpu
<Buddyb> so check it out, here is a link to my current lubuntu setup
<teward> good
<tomatto> what is difference between lubuntu-desktop and lubuntu minimal instalation?
<Buddyb> don't be mad, i'm easing myself away from windows... this helps me feel a little more comfortable
<Buddyb> http://a.pomf.se/ewiyxr.png
 * teward throws dark matter at Buddyb
<Buddyb> haha I said forgive me
<Buddyb> I can't quit cold turkey, i need to take baby steps
<teward> nope, i think i'll just dump my dark matter and exotic particles from cross-dimensional energy generation onto your workspace :p
<teward> (sorry, i'm just kidding :P)
<Buddyb> i know you are, trust me i dislike windows very much
<Buddyb> but it helps me feel at home, what i'm used to
<Buddyb> so
<Buddyb> i like in lubuntu how i can have the panel at the bottom, and that it extends across both displays
<Buddyb> and i like how if i have a firefox window open it will display it in the taskbar
<zy3pD> but its in many de s like that, only in windows not ;)
<Buddyb> yes, so i want a distro that can look like this
<Buddyb> with a "start" button, and tabs on the bottom panel
<zy3pD> e.g. lubuntu? ;)
<teward> he means windows :P
<Buddyb> yea so to me lubuntu seems closer to windows than ubuntu
<zy3pD> Buddyb, if it look like windows then try zorin os ;P
<Buddyb> really it's between ubuntu and lubuntu, and since i have 14.10, i want to install 14.04, so i need to reinstall regardless
<Buddyb> yes, but will zorin be as compatible, and will i be able to get support and answers online easily?
<wxl> Buddyb: it *IS* linux. you can configure it any way you want.
<zy3pD> as i said: if you have problems with the graphical user interface then you will get less support, there is no difference if you ask for system issues
<Buddyb> ok
<janolap1> hi there, I would like to try to add some "eyecandy" to my lubuntu box. So I go to gnome-look, download the tar.gz file from http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ultra-Flat?content=167473
<janolap1> then I go to customize look and feel, but I don't know what to do next...
<janolap1> The "custom look and feel" application crashes when I go to "icons theme" and trying to install the .tar.gz file
<ianorlin> janolap1: what version of lubuntu are you using?
<ianorlin> does a window open up to choose the theme?
<janolap1> hummm... I don't know...
<janolap1> I think it's 14.04, or 14.10
<ianorlin> lsb_release -rd in terminal will tell you
<janolap1> ok, it' 14.04
<ianorlin> do you know what kind of theme you are trying to install?
<janolap1> this one : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ultra-Flat?content=167473
<teward> ianorlin: GTK - (from #linuxpadawan) [14/12/26 16:11:56] <janolap1> Hi there, I would like to add a GTK3 theme on my Lubuntu Box (this one : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ultra-Flat?content=167473). But I don't know how to do this...
<ianorlin> I am not sure if GTK3 themes will work
<janolap1> What kind of theme should work ?
<ianorlin> I think it should support gtk2 and gtk3
<janolap1> ianorlin : I will try first an icons theme...
<janolap1> step by step...
<ianorlin> ah yeah that button is for icon themes
<ianorlin> I think you have to do gtk themes manually
<janolap1> Do you think it's the same for icons ?
<janolap1> ok, for the icons, I unpack the tar.gz into ~/.icons and use "Customize look and feel" after. Working
<janolap1> let's try the theme now...
<janolap1> could i create a ~/.theme directory for this ?
<janolap1> Yes ! it's working like icons...
<ararob> hi, I've created a .desktop file on my desktop, and pointed it to a bash script like this, Exec=lxterminal --working-directory=/home/ara/nfs3.sh -e ./nfs3.sh, but lxterm just opens, and nothing happens.
<ararob> er, i meant --working-directory=/home/ara of course.
<janolap1> But I can't se the caption in the TaskBar pannel... to light...
<ararob> nvm, got it to work.
<Ahmuck_> i have a panel which i set to dynamic.  however i thought i would change it back but am not able to click the panel (as it only has a task manager assigned to it and clicking the buttons do not bring up a panel modificaion menu
#lubuntu 2014-12-27
<rawfodog> I cant find the setting to disable the screen saver
<Steve_2> i have a problem going back to lxde from compiz
<jrp> hi, i'm trying to install skype on 13.10, but when i go to install it in synaptic, it tells me it wants to remove lubuntu-core and a whole host of other important stuff
<jrp> i've tried installing from downloading from skype but meet dependency hell, so what gives?
<ianorlin> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<jrp> nice
<ianorlin> good news is 14.04 is an lts
<jrp> is it safe to upgrade without backing up everything?
<jrp> or is it a pita
<ianorlin> you should back everything up anyway
<ianorlin> being without backups is never safe
<jrp> i'm feeling adventurous
<jrp> trying to install skype deleted half of my core causing my system to stop booting which scared the hell out of me, but reinstalling the lubuntu-core and -desktop seemed to get things booting to then upgrade to 13.10
<jrp> how long will the actual udgrade take?
<jrp> will it really take "several hours"?
<ianorlin> depends on network speed processor and many other factors
<janolap1> Hi there !
<silverlion> o/ janolap1
<janolap1> hi silverlion !
<janolap1> Hi, I have launched this command on the LXTerm : convert IMG_????.JPG -resize 800x800^ IMG_????r.JPG
<janolap1> I think it has created a huge file, but I don't know where...
<janolap1> how can I find the generated file ?
<janolap1> Ok, it was in /tmp
#lubuntu 2014-12-28
<ararob> i'm trying to delete a meny entry in wine->programs , when i look in wine.desktop, i don't see the subentries under ->program
<ararob> s/meny/menu/
<silverlion> ararob : try "menulibre" without the quotes. you have to install it via synaptic
<silverlion> with that you can edit/delete/enter anything in the menu
<ararob> ok
<ararob> silverlion, it worked, thanks
<silverlion> ararob : you are welcome ;)
<janolap1> hi ! I have accidently formatted my boot/grub/xp partition (table partition rewrite). Can anyone help me using testdisk to recover my data and system. I'm currently on Lubuntu on the same PC.
<janolap1> Can anyone assist me on the recovery process ?
<janolap1> I'm quite sure the original partitions were : /dev/sda1 (ntfs+boot), /dev/sda2 (ntfs), /dev/sda3 (extended for linux), etc for linux part
<silverlion> janolap1 : that's way over my knowledge ... sorry
<janolap1> ok, thanks.
<janolap1> ok, I'll just reinstall grub, and try a datarecovery with photorec...
<nanogeek> Janolap1 how can I install grub?
<janolap1> nanogeek : as far as I know, you can do : sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<janolap1> if /dev/sda is your boot disk.
<janolap1> But I'm not really a expert in thoses tasks
<janolap1> nanogeek : why do you want to install it ?
<janolap1> nanogeek : why do you want to install it ?
<nanogeek> i just want to know how to do it
<Freed309> Hi.
<Freed309> I'm having an issue with my Wireless. Occasionally the hardware switch goes orange by itself and all wireless connections die. Before this used to happen when I left the computer on sleep. Now it's happening without warning.
<Freed309> I'm using Lubuntu 14.04
<Freed309> Originally when I killed the process, it would work. But now the process simply refuses to be killed.
<Freed309> Anyone here?
<testdr> Freed309: what process did you kill and does not work "killing" any more? network-manager?
<Freed309> Yes.
<Freed309> I killed that and modem manager. I thought Modem might be the parent
<Freed309> But it restarted to
<Freed309> *too
<testdr> Freed309: you have to check the pid (process-id) because the network-manager will be restarted if not there
<Freed309> I did.
<Freed309> I was terminating them from the terminal
<testdr> Freed309: thats what it is made for -- if you really want to stop network - you have to shutdown the service
<Freed309> Using PiDs
<Freed309> You're saying I should find the PiD for the service?
<testdr> Freed309: first: how long did wireless work without problems? (until last update) Or did you have always problems (like said about sleep-status)?
<Freed309> I always had them.
<Freed309> I would simply kill the Network Manager and NM Applet
<Freed309> Using the PiDs.
<Freed309> Basically, I would open the Task manager, and then kill PiDs from the Terminal in Root.
<testdr> Freed309: then you did wait to long - you should check the logfile (/var/log/syslog) about messages for wlan problems - and did you already check any hints (hard/software probs) about your wlan-hardware (chipset, vendor-product-id)?
<Freed309> No, and should I show you the logfile?
<Freed309> The thing is, I never used this laptop until recently.
<Freed309> So whenever I would use it, I would ignore the problem.
<testdr> Freed309: the syslog logfile could be very long -- you have to upload it to the pastebin-service and poste the link to the upload here if you cannot find the error/warn-messages about the network service (and its breaking)
<Freed309> Pastebin is what I intended and yeah.
<testdr> Freed309: then for this laptop - first get yourself a cable-twisted-pair for working internet-connection and make a full update (you did not say what version - 14.04?) - could be it will fix it .. or make it worse - but you need cable-connection or the update may disturbed
<Freed309> I can't obtain a wired connection, and there seems to be several tar gz worth of logfiles.
<testdr> Freed309: you have to get a working internet-connection for this laptop - you wont never get proper updates with a broken connection.  Check the last syslog (without gz) and maybe give some hardware-hints about the laptop, wlan-chipset or did you already look for any online hints to this hardware?
<Freed309> Do you want to know what the Hardware is?
<Freed309> Here's the recent one
<Freed309> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9634537/
<testdr> Freed309: yes - you did not check for any hints for it?
<Freed309> Any hints as to why it wasn't working or?
<Freed309> And this is the Wireless card itself: 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Freed309> From LSPCI.
<Freed309> No I didn't.
<testdr> Freed309: first quick question: why it looks (from the syslog) that the wlan is only valid for around 1 hour and dhcp needs a renew?
<Freed309> I have no idea.
<testdr> Freed309: the time of the dhcp-offer is setup in the router - who did it?
<Freed309> Well, the person who installed the TWC Cable connection in my house.
<Freed309> It works fine with my Windows system.
<Freed309> That doesn't work
<Freed309> Atm.
<Freed309> Someone had the grand idea of sitting on it. :/
<Freed309> Anyways. Before we go off into a tangent, I would have no idea how to change it, since our ISP doesn't allow you to modify Router settings.
<testdr> Freed309: did you check even such video-hints?  Like: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9wfFVjqXzw
<testdr> video-title: How to fix Qualcom Atheros AR9485 problem under Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Freed309> Well, was it for the situation I had, or a different one?
<Freed309> It seems like his wasn't working at all.
<Freed309> Mine is working, but it stops all of a sudden.
<testdr> Freed309: open a terminal and run:   ping   -W 10   ip-number-of-your-wlan-router   (should be 192.168.0.1 from your syslog)
<testdr> that runs a ping with a timeout of 10 seconds and should show when the network "falls asleep"
<testdr> Freed309: if this constant ping (=network-traffic) will help - then you have to check the power-saving settings, maybe its set to disable the network and a wake-up will give you the probs (like a restart would do too).
<Freed309> I have checked the settings, and there is nothing like that specified
<Freed309> i found something though, I'm not sure if it's pertaining to this.
<Freed309> testdr: In Power Info, NM is set to 0.2 in wakeup
<Freed309> *wakeups
<Freed309> testdr: Hello?
<testdr> Freed309: no - you did check and you are shure nothing will help - i suggested to try the "ping-command" to not let network fall asleep and to prove it maybe the power-settings. And other online-hints for your hardware are not apropriate you think - so i cannot help, because i dont have this hardware myself to do my own checks.
<Freed309> I did set up the Ping command
<Freed309> Yeah, cause they don't apply to my situation.
<Freed309> I think for some reason it just falls asleep
<Freed309> And then it creates a Zombie Process.
<testdr> Freed309: thats what you are shure about and why should i doubt what you say?  From the kernel-version of the laptop - its from the last updates and this proves there was a lot of data-transfer (more than 100MB) ?over this faulty wlan-connection.
<Freed309> Yeah. Now what should I do to find why it's sleeping randomly?
<testdr> Freed309: stopping network is done with "service".   Check in terminal the output of:   service networking    and use the hints
<testdr> Freed309: scroll back in your irc-log and read my hint about using the ping-command
<Freed309> Yeah, I'm using it
<Freed309> It's still running.
<Freed309> So what I should do, is see when it stops and then try to figure out why?
<Freed309> Right?
<testdr> Freed309: then you have to wait - if it wlan breaks now too or if this little wlan-traffic keeps it working . If so - you have to decide to disable the sleeping-mode (dont know if there are any hints about it), what some people may not want, if they need the short time of battery-uptime.
<Freed309> I will disable it. I don't need sleep mode at all.
<janolap1> Hi there, is there a way to add emblems to folders under lubuntu ? (I mean adding small sub-icons to the folder image)
<ianorlin> janolap1: I haven't tried doint that and do not know how really to do that
<janolap1> ianorlin : thanx, I know it exists under other windows managers...
<janolap1> how can I upgrade Lubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 ?
<wxl> janolap1: did you read the release notes?
<janolap1> wxl : no...
<teward> you should
<wxl> yep
<wxl> for i suspect you will find your answer there
<wxl> and when i suspect, i mean "i know" XD
<teward> ^ that
<janolap1> no "apt-get upgrade" ?
<teward> what planet are you from :P
<teward> janolap1: apt-get upgrade only upgrades packages within the release
<janolap1> there...
<teward> never goes to the next release
<teward> never has, never will
<janolap1> sorry : dist-upgrade
<teward> janolap1: same concept - apt-get dist-upgrade only upgrades packages within the release
<teward> but packages that would get held by upgrade (kernel, wine, etc.) don't get updated
<teward> s/don't/do/
<teward> read the release notes
<wxl> be nice teward :)
<janolap1> this one : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu ?
<teward> with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS still being relevant i believe
<teward> wxl: i've been bashing my head against POODLE and SSLv3 for 4 hours i'm on edge
<teward> it's an atypical time for me
<teward> wxl: Lubuntu still has all the flavor-agnostic changes from the main Ubuntu changelog included as well right?
<wxl> janolap1: naw, start at the basic ones https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS
<teward> (i.e. core changes)
<wxl> teward: lubuntu is ubuntu
<wxl> teward: tl;dr yes
<teward> that's a yes :)
<janolap1> ok, I wasn't reading the good ReleaseNotes ... That's simple now.
<teward> janolap1: the Lubuntu release notes link to the base Ubuntu release notes
<teward> there's a lot of flavor-agnostic changes that affect all the flavors and the main changelog does touch on those
<teward> (like the kernel for instance)
<wxl> main = lubuntu?
<teward> main = Ubuntu in that statement
<teward> since you just said lubuntu is ubuntu :P
<wxl> huh they don't?
<wxl> oh :/
 * wxl slaps teward 
 * teward returns the slap with a pulse blast from a dark-matter energy pistol
<janolap1> trying it...
#lubuntu 2015-12-21
<RonWhoCares> Can 'Kdenlive' be installed on Lubuntu 15.10?
<RonWhoCares> Hi Mdxxx
<phillw> RonWhoCares: the answer is yes
<phillw> it will bring a lot of extra stuff it needs, but if you need it.. that is what you will have to accept.
<RonWhoCares> ok
<RonWhoCares> I am thinking of buying the new ' Pine 64 '
<RonWhoCares> I * only * want to use it for video editing / rendering
<RonWhoCares> Do you have any other suggestions?
<RonWhoCares> I am using Ubuntu 15.10 .  Using this computer for video editing causes Firefox, Thundermail and Kdenlive to crash because of lack of resources.
<RonWhoCares> I don't care if it is slow, just that it works.  I would not ever be using it for web browsing or send / receiving e-mails
<phillw> RonWhoCares: what is the specification of your computer?
<RonWhoCares> It is an HP G61.  2.0 hertz   4 gig of RAM
<phillw> We have two routes for you to attempt... one will work for you.
<phillw> RonWhoCares: how comfortable are you with CLI ?
<RonWhoCares> (Sorry for the delay, I had to use the toilet)
<RonWhoCares> Yes, I am heavily into programming.  I do use the command line from time to time
<RonWhoCares> It is an option
<RonWhoCares> phillw: I have only used Kdenlive for +- 2 months.
<RonWhoCares> What makes my videos so rendering intensive is the use of captioning
<Amitari> Hey, I need help with selecting a text editor.
<Amitari> I've always used Kate. Kubuntu was my first distro, and Kate was bundled with it, at least back then. Even though it was a pretty long time ago since I used KDE, I still use Kate because I like it's functions and all, but it has started to act up on me a lot now, the icons never load, so I need help selecting a new text editor.
<Amitari> I need to be able to apply word wrap to the text file I'm editing so I can keep it at 80 columns, and I also need to be able to switch encodings and line break types on the file.
<phillw> Amitari: there are many text editors to use.
<Amitari> I know.
<Amitari> But none of the other ones I've tried have the functions I need
<phillw> for geeks, there is vim (an enhanced vi) ... It will do everything you need, but you have to learn a new language (klingon is the nearest I've found to it)
<Amitari> Uh, I meant a graphical text editor.
<Amitari> I only use the terminal for batch-stuff and going on BBSs.
<Amitari> And for some other text-based software.
<Amitari> I browsed the web with Lynx for a week once when I had messed up the graphical interface.
<phillw> https://www.learnenough.com/text-editor-tutorial
<phillw> you want 80 column limit, you're going to have roll your sleeves up.
<phillw> I have read the start of it, and my head hurted!... But, it goes through all the options... (I use nano, but can use vim when needed)
<Amitari> Kate has all the functions I need, but it has started to act up on me, and I didn't manage to fix it.
<Amitari> Kate is graphical.
<Amitari> There must be some other graphical text editor that has those functions.
<Amitari> Kate has an option "apply word wrap" that can be used to reformat the text so that no line goes beyond 80 characters.
<Amitari> Are you sure there isn't another graphical editor with that function?
<Amitari> The editor Geany can do pretty much everything I want except applying word wrap to the file.
<Amitari> I just found the editor SciTE, it has the functions I want, but you have to set the options manually in a text file, which is really unusual for an otherwise graphical program.
<Amitari> It's really hard since the options are pretty obscure.
<phillw> Amitari: all links that require 80 chars point to CLI. This is reasonable as who would want GUI word processing system that limited you 80 characters per line? I'd suggest using something libre write such as https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpLz91-l-8k
<phillw> That way you can edit the page layout
<Amitari> Kate has the function "apply word wrap", that makes the text wrap around so the lines don't exceed 80 characters.
<Amitari> LibreOffice Write is not a plain-text editor.
<phillw> Amitari: it is if you choose to save the document as such.
<Amitari> Gosh, just no...
<phillw> "Save As" <> "Save"
<django_> hey all
<django_> id like to be able to hit print screen and have a screen shot
<ianorlin> django_: which version of lubuntu? It saves a screenshot in the home folder with print screen
<django_> ahh cool
<django_> ianorlin, ty
<ianorlin> I remember some problems with 14.04 though
<tonnyv> It's driving me nuts.... can seem to customise my openbox menu :(
<tonnyv>    ps -aux|grep openbox
<tonnyv> shows me
<tonnyv>   openbox --config-file /home/<user>/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<tonnyv> but whatever i change in the xml, nothing in the menu changes after
<tonnyv> openbox-session --reconfigure (or after logout/login)
<phillw> Drone`: how are you?
<tonnyv> It's driving me nuts.... can seem to customise my openbox menu :( "ps -aux|grep openbox"shows me  "openbox --config-file /home/<user>/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml" but whatever i change in the xml, nothing in the menu changes after "openbox-session --reconfigure" (or after logout/login) any suggestions ??
<phillw> tonnyv: ahh, lubuntu shifts its config files.... Maddens me! Post up the version you are running and wait for someone like wxl to let you know where the config file is.
<ianorlin> tonnyv: are you still using the right click menu for pcmanfm for the desktop?
<ianorlin> sorry stupid question but it can be a derp one
<tonnyv> yeah, still do
<ianorlin> ah the menu in that config file is the menu for  the openbox right click on desktop menu
<ianorlin> which that replaces
<ianorlin> not the menu in the panel
<tonnyv> thnx, i'look that way
<faLUCE> hello, how can I make he right scrollbar VISIBILE on the windows? Now it appears a small cursor only if I move the mouse over the border
<SebastianTCL> there is no sound on skype
<SebastianTCL> i checked the alsa mixer and everything seems to be working
<SebastianTCL> sound works on other applications
<SebastianTCL> i just installed it on lubuntu 15.10
<Unit193> http://askubuntu.com/questions/506691/no-sound-on-skype/508161 ?
<SebastianTCL> Unit193, thats weird i installed it and now when i opened it everything s mute
<SebastianTCL> wtf now youtube is not playing videos
<SebastianTCL> Unit193, it worked
<SebastianTCL> thanks
<SebastianTCL> i give you the finger with a smile
<SebastianTCL> it actually sounds better
<SebastianTCL> like crisper
<SebastianTCL> odd
<Unit193> That's an odd way to show gratitude...
#lubuntu 2015-12-22
<SebastianTCL> what do you mean?  Ive seen people give the fat finger to each other all the time
<SebastianTCL> anyway it is odd how much better it sounds this way
<wxl> SebastianTCL: people commit murder all the time, too. doesn't mean it's a good way to get along with others.
<SebastianTCL> what the hell are you guys talking about, excuse me if that's off topic but people give each other the the finger all the time to signify well done or task accomplished
<SebastianTCL> not the middle finger
<wxl> SebastianTCL: your behavior in this channel has been oddly antisocial. it makes people uncomfortable. if you cannot act in a reasonable and respectable manner to other people who are helping you on a volunteer basis, we're going to have to escalate matters.
<SebastianTCL> the finger next to the index
<SebastianTCL> you're misrepresenting things and you know it
<wxl> SebastianTCL: when's the last time you've heard someone refer to a thumb as "the finger," or for that matter, "the finger" as anything other than the middle finger?
<SebastianTCL> my native language is spanish
<wxl> then maybe avoid english colloquialism
<SebastianTCL> well what the hell do you call giving someone the thumb?
<wxl> you said the finger
<SebastianTCL> thankfully as it was obvious from my preceding thank you
<genii> a Thumbs-up
<wxl> 1555 < SebastianTCL:#lubuntu> i give you the finger with a smile
<SebastianTCL> AHA
<SebastianTCL> there you go thumbs up Unit193
<Unit193> That entirely changes the meaning.  Sure, good that you've got it.  Just remember patience and the people here are all volunteers.
<wxl> SebastianTCL: example of antisocial behavior http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/12/17/%23lubuntu.html#t22:01
<SebastianTCL> I appreciate your understanding.
<SebastianTCL> Unit193
<wxl> SebastianTCL: i'm sure you mean well. just make it sound like you do, ok? :)
<SebastianTCL> I installed lubuntu 15.10, trying to run a live cd but it's not being detected on boot up
<SebastianTCL> also i am having to of fctix everytime to get my keyboard layout in english, it defaults to spanish after reboot
<nemo_> someone's kidnapped my name
<SebastianTCL> How can I make it so that my file manager shows all folders in compact view persistently after boot up?
<SebastianTCL> ok skpe is not picking up my mic
<SebastianTCL> neither is google hangouts
<SebastianTCL> nor facebool calls
<SebastianTCL> i installed pulseaudio
<SebastianTCL> am i supposed to get rid of alsa?
<SebastianTCL> pulseaudio is not showing my laptops mic
<SebastianTCL> now there's no sound at all
<SebastianTCL> do i have to get rid of alsa?
<ianorlinqt> no don't get rid of alsa
<Bendr> hello
<Bendr> Can anyone help me reset my default lubuntu desktop?
<leszek> Bendr: user settings ? Just create a new user
<Bendr> leszek, can revert the changes on the current user?
<Bendr> leszek, i have some files on the desktop
<leszek> Bendr: if you didn't any backups no. What you can do is remove all configs and theoretically it should restore the default ones
<Bendr> yes, that's true, i'll copy my files, thank you
#lubuntu 2015-12-23
<SebastianTCL> this is ridiculous
<SebastianTCL> every time i log in either the sound nor the microphone goes away
<SebastianTCL> i already got pulse audio
<SebastianTCL> it doesnt work
<RoadRunner> Can't test and install Linux images from live USB's on one of my comps.  Get "Boot error" right after BIOS's POST.  But the same live USB's work OK on another comp.  Tried diff physical flash sticks, diff images (ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu).  Diff writing apps (Unetbootin and Universal USB installer). Reformatted a test ubuntu partition and renewed the boot sector from an older WinXP image (dual boot system).  Insured USB should boot 1s
<RoadRunner> t in BIOS, but when trying to boot into a usb - the result on that box is always the same: "Boot error".  Any suggestions?
<adueppen> On the topic of LXQt, would anyone here know what package handles the main desktop? I'm doing some QA and want to know where to report a bug.
<Unit193> As in, icons and background?  pcmanfm-qt isn't it?  Try killing that and see? :P  (ps aux | grep pcman  see if it has --no-desktop or somesuch thing.)
<adueppen> Unit193: it also seems to be affecting the mouse cursor as well, so would that still be pcmanfm-qt?
<adueppen> Unit193: never mind, found the bug on pcmanfm-qt
<Unit193> Ah, nice!
<Mdxxx> does anyone know a good startup disk creator replacement?
<Unit193> dd?
<SebastianTCL> can someone help me make a small partition from within lubuntu for a parallel distro i want to dualboot alongside lubuntu?
<SebastianTCL> something weird is happening
<SebastianTCL> two times now it has logged me out
<SebastianTCL> with a cli shoing at the top
<SebastianTCL> light display manager has been started and then ok in yellow
<SebastianTCL> then it logs me out and i have to log back in
<SebastianTCL> why is that?
<SebastianTCL> it seems to be vlc that triggers it
<SebastianTCL> i have hexchat, transmission, chrome, and vlc open
<SebastianTCL> when i resume the video i am playing it kicks me out
<SebastianTCL> logs me out
<SebastianTCL> three times now upon playing vlc it logs me out
<SebastianTCL> to a cli with started light window manager
<SebastianTCL> then i have to log again and all the apps are closed
<tachibana> hi
<SebastianTCL> anyone can help me modify grub to add an entry to the configuration file?
<Kamilion> perhaps
<SebastianTCL> I did a clean install from libecd
<SebastianTCL> livecd
<SebastianTCL> and i cannot find a normal grub config file
<SebastianTCL> to copy a menuentry
<Kamilion> what do you mean by normal
<Kamilion> /boot/grub/grub.cfg works fine for me?
<SebastianTCL> like the one in gnome/ubuntu
<SebastianTCL> if what you say is so then is hould be able to run sudo leafpad /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Kamilion> but that's built by /etc/grub.d/ snippets during update-grub
<Kamilion> if you want to make CHANGES, that's the right place.
<Kamilion> something like /etc/grub.d/40_custom or /etc/grub.d/41_custom
<SebastianTCL> Kamilton
<SebastianTCL> please take a look at http://pastebin.com/mNSC4JEb
<Kamilion> then running update-grub will do the right thing instead of scribbling over your changes every time.
<Kamilion> yes, I know what a generated grub.cfg looks like.
<Kamilion> Line two is "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE"
<SebastianTCL> now
<SebastianTCL> the entry i want to add is in this folder /home/nemo/tcl/boot
<SebastianTCL> it's an extracted image of tinycorelinux
<Kamilion> k.
<SebastianTCL> the file is vmlinuz for some reason on properties it appears as a dos windows executable
<Kamilion> edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom, include the entry you need there.
<Kamilion> run update-grub as root to regenerate the config file in /boot/grub/
<Kamilion> do you know the right setup to do loopback mounting to get AT /home/nemo/tcl/boot/ ?
<SebastianTCL> no, thats precisely the issue
<Kamilion> you might find some help looking over some of my entries.
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/blob/master/resources/buildscripts/xengrub.cfg
<SebastianTCL> thx i will take a look
<Kamilion> you'll need to use the 'loopback loop' function
<SebastianTCL> what is that?
<Kamilion> telling grub to mount a file on a volume as a device.
<Kamilion> like mounting an iso from a different filesystem.
<SebastianTCL> hmm i think tinycore doesnt use initrd just vmlinuz
<Kamilion> it's just a kernel file?
<SebastianTCL> yes
<Kamilion> easy enough then
<Kamilion> put the file in /boot/
<SebastianTCL> an entry will still be needed though no?
<Kamilion> yeah, typing it out, sec
<SebastianTCL> so i think a menuentry onmine looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14160672/
<Kamilion> yeah, just copy that to the end of 40_custom
<Kamilion> remove the initrd line
<Kamilion> and replace the linux line with something like
<Kamilion> linux /boot/tclvmlinuz console=tty0 noprompt libata.ignore_hpa=1 nodmraid raid=noautodetect ip=frommedia --
<SebastianTCL> it doesnt let me paste the file onto /boot
<SebastianTCL> it says permission denied
<Kamilion> you own the machine or not?
<SebastianTCL> yess
<Kamilion> k, can just as easily change the path I just printed above
<Kamilion> or copy the file as root somehow (using sudo or something)
<SebastianTCL> ok one moment
<Kamilion> linux /home/nemo/tcl/boot/tclvmlinuz console=tty0 noprompt libata.ignore_hpa=1 nodmraid raid=noautodetect ip=frommedia --
<Kamilion> you'll still need to be root to edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Kamilion> and again, root will be needed to run 'update-grub' correctly.
<SebastianTCL> ok i pasted "vmlinuz" onto the /boot folder using sudo pcmanfm
<SebastianTCL> let me take a look at your link now
<Kamilion> might wanna rename it
<SebastianTCL> why?
<Kamilion> to tclvmlinuz or something
<Kamilion> "vmlinuz" is a file that might get deleted accidentally by a script
<SebastianTCL> ok
<Kamilion> changing the first few characters ensures this won't happen automatically
<SebastianTCL> one moment please
<SebastianTCL> ok i renamed it to tclvmlinuz
<Kamilion> so you'll need to give the tcl kernel some boot parameters
<Kamilion> linux /boot/tclvmlinuz console=tty0 noprompt libata.ignore_hpa=1 nodmraid raid=noautodetect ip=frommedia --
<Kamilion> In this example, console=tty0 noprompt libata.ignore_hpa=1 nodmraid raid=noautodetect ip=frommedia --
<SebastianTCL> how do i know which specific parameters i should use?
<SebastianTCL> i dont want to mess up my boot sequence
<SebastianTCL> please bear with me
<Kamilion> "use the VGA console, ignore host protected areas on disks, don't use dmraid, don't autodetect raid devices" is what that one says.
<Kamilion> the first two are actually telling the kernel something
<Kamilion> the second two are ignored by the kernel and only used by the init scripts (in this case, ubuntu's)
<Kamilion> since TCL is so far out of date, I don't really know about running it anymore
<Kamilion> I forgot a year ago at least, lol
<Kamilion> oh wait, wikipedia says it's up to date...
<Kamilion> maybe I'm mistaking it for another tiny distro like it
<SebastianTCL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14160778/
<SebastianTCL> like that?
<Kamilion> remove the root= line
<Kamilion> er, option
<SebastianTCL> now something that worries me is that after i changed the name of the file the icon has changed to one of those blank with a bolt in the middle icons
<Kamilion> tcl should have it's own root filesystems
<Kamilion> built into the initramfs image on the end of the kernel
<Kamilion> ah, i think i mistook tinycorelinux for damnsmalllinux
<SebastianTCL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14160807/
<SebastianTCL> ?
<Kamilion> that looks pretty close.
<Kamilion> Are you sure this is just a single kernel file?
<Kamilion> I'm used to it from openwrt xen domu builds
<Kamilion> where the 2MB jffs filesystem is just concatinated to the end of the kernel image
<Kamilion> but from the documentation on http://tinycorelinux.net/ it makes reference to a root filesystem
<SebastianTCL> looking at http://forum.tinycorelinux.net/index.php?topic=13501.0
<SebastianTCL> http://tinycorelinux.net/6.x/x86/release/CorePlus-current.iso
<SebastianTCL> that's the image i extracted
<Kamilion> uhh
<Kamilion> ... whoa
<Kamilion> doing it waaay wrong then
<Kamilion> copy the whole ISO file to /boot
<Kamilion> don't pull out the kernel image, lol
<SebastianTCL> please explain, are you telling me not to extract it?
<Kamilion> where's it say to extract anything? LOL!
<Kamilion> i boot ISO files with grub all the time!
<SebastianTCL> but i want to be able to access my files/partition and install the persistent apps
<SebastianTCL> when i run boot up
<Kamilion> yeah, and?
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core
<Kamilion> I do that just fine.
<Kamilion> from a 850MB ISO file.
<Kamilion> I boot lubuntu the way they're showing you how to boot TCL
<SebastianTCL> ok then give me one moment
<Kamilion> and I can mount all my data partitions just fine once it's finished starting up
<Kamilion> all you have to do is tell it how to get started
<Kamilion> so yeah, copy the iso into /boot/
<SebastianTCL> CorePlus-current.iso has been pasted onto /boot
<Kamilion> so you have /boot/CorePlus-current.iso
<SebastianTCL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14160902/
<SebastianTCL> line 7
<Kamilion> sec
<Kamilion> making a paste for you
<Kamilion> SebastianTCL: http://hastebin.com/oqalaxasit.vbs
<Kamilion> using the options as shown from http://forum.tinycorelinux.net/index.php/topic,13501.msg78410.html?PHPSESSID=ySzuMJmABmJDq5y3RyqGs1#msg78410
<Kamilion> replace ADDMOREHERE with any other kernel options you need
<Kamilion> the -- indicates "I'm done"
<Kamilion> it's literally THAT easy to boot ISOs. :)
<Kamilion> I had to go get the ISO to look at what the filenames were inside it
<Kamilion> but I didn't need to extract it
<Kamilion> I just opened it with file-roller
<SebastianTCL> I am sorry, pleae excuse me Kamilion i am a noob here, how do you mean any other kernel options i need? i only want to have tcl and lubuntu on dual so
<Kamilion> SebastianTCL: lol
<Kamilion> I don't need any special kernel options myself, I have well-supported hardware
<Kamilion> but some examples would be
<Kamilion> libata.ignore_hpa=1
<SebastianTCL> is there a way for me to check whether i need to do that?
<Kamilion> that is specifically a kernel option
<Kamilion> now, here's some interesting information
<SebastianTCL> here http://pastebin.com/mNSC4JEb
<Kamilion> if you pass anything the kernel doesn't know on that line, it simply ignores it
<Kamilion> so you could put in cats=ilovedogs
<Kamilion> it wouldn't DO anything
<Kamilion> but later on
<Kamilion> when it's running
<Kamilion> you can look at /proc/cmdline
<SebastianTCL> can you help me open up my grub.cfg file again
<Kamilion> and you'll see all of those extra options -- which means, scripts can look at those. AND THEY DO.
<SebastianTCL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14160974/
<Kamilion> so, it really depends more on the scripts that are trying to read information from the kernel commandline
<SebastianTCL> that's my current cfg file
<Kamilion> which is totally meaningless
<Kamilion> other than I see you have not yet run update-grub with your changes in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<SebastianTCL> wait
<SebastianTCL> i didnt add the entry yet because i got confused with the other kernel options comment
<SebastianTCL> and i didnt want to f--- up anything
<Kamilion> the whole point of using the /etc/grub.d/40_custom file is so the protections in update-grub don't ALLOW you to f--- up anything.
<Kamilion> it will warn you if the configuration is invalid
<Kamilion> it will NOT warn you if the configuration IS VALID, but stupid.
<SebastianTCL> oh ok
<Kamilion> there's a difference between something being valid, and actually being parsed into making sense
<SebastianTCL> how do i open the 40_custom custom file from the terminal, i am on lubuntu so gedit doesnt work
<Kamilion> gksudo leafpad /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Kamilion> or apt-get install gedit (which is what I do)
<SebastianTCL> ok
<Kamilion> if it complains you don't have gksudo
<Kamilion> you'll have to apt-get install it
<SebastianTCL> i show this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161038/
<Kamilion> but it should be there
<Kamilion> yep
<SebastianTCL> please tell me exactly how i should modify it
<Kamilion> http://hastebin.com/oqalaxasit.vbs
<Kamilion> add this to the end
<Kamilion> don't disturb the existing contents.
<Kamilion> er sec
<Kamilion> http://hastebin.com/ozovivalus.vbs
<SebastianTCL> like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161055/
<SebastianTCL> ?
<Kamilion> yep!
<Kamilion> you can paste as many more as you want on the end of that
<Kamilion> if you want to try different things
<SebastianTCL> do i delete the addmorehere line?
<Kamilion> just make sure you don't forget the closing } on each one
<SebastianTCL> or just save it?
<Kamilion> go into that line
<Kamilion> and backspace over ADDMOREHERE and nodhcp
<SebastianTCL> ok
<Kamilion> nodhcp is the option that tells it not to get an IP address from a router
<Kamilion> which I assume, you probably want it to get an IP address
<SebastianTCL> now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161073/
<Kamilion> there's a LOT of little options like 'nodhcp'
<Kamilion> when you figure out IF you need any
<Kamilion> then you type them in where "ADDMOREHERE" was, before the --
<SebastianTCL> so i save it like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161073/ ?
<Kamilion> so, are you understanding that I was using that as a placeholder?
<Kamilion> yep
<Kamilion> looks good
<SebastianTCL> ok one moment please
<Kamilion> over time you'll discover more options to add
<SebastianTCL> saved
<Kamilion> just keep in mind where you're supposed to add them
<Kamilion> if you add them after -- they will be ignored :)
<SebastianTCL> now from what i understand there's another file that requires some modification to the comments like taking away dashes ## so that grub will list the options to boot from
<Kamilion> nope!
<Kamilion> that's it.
<Kamilion> save the file
<Kamilion> open a terminal
<Kamilion> sudo grub-update
<Kamilion> and you should see it tell you it included 40_custom at the end of it.
<SebastianTCL> comand not found
<Kamilion> whoops
<SebastianTCL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161073/
<Kamilion> lol
<Kamilion> sudo update-grub
<SebastianTCL> er
<Kamilion> my mistake
<SebastianTCL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161120/
<Kamilion> now pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Kamilion> and you should see your entry at the end!
<SebastianTCL> Kamilion, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161130/
<Kamilion> might wanna add a blank line at the end of /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Kamilion> then run that again
<Kamilion> but yeah, looks good.
<SebastianTCL> one moment please
<Kamilion> now, as for grub SHOWING you the menu...
<Kamilion> you'll have to
<Kamilion> gksudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<SebastianTCL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161145/
<Kamilion> then read the configuration options within
<SebastianTCL> is that better?
<Kamilion> I don't see any difference, so maybe it's ignoring blank lines by itself. Wouldn't suprise me.
<SebastianTCL> ok let me make pause here to tell you something
<Kamilion> the configuration options in /etc/default/grub are easy to understand if you take a moment to read them.
<SebastianTCL> in this oddysey
<SebastianTCL> i installed this app http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/how-to-change-boot-order-set-default-boot-os-in-ubuntu-14-10-15-04-linux-mint-or-other-derivatives
<Kamilion> however, the only one you should probably have to change is 'GRUB_TIMEOUT"
<Kamilion> as long as it is not 0, the menu will be displayed
<Kamilion> I like to set it to 10
<SebastianTCL> so youre telling me it should all work fine by now and that if i open that program it will show me the tlc entry?
<Kamilion> IF you can get the menu to show!
<Kamilion> which, in normal mode, it hides the menu
<Kamilion> to change that behavior, you need to change an option in /etc/default/grub
<SebastianTCL> how?
<Kamilion> GRUB_TIMEOUT is the name of the option
<SebastianTCL> grub customizer does show the tinycore entry
<SebastianTCL> ok please tell me exactly how to modify this file
<Kamilion> gksudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<SebastianTCL> sudo leafpad
<Kamilion> sure
<Kamilion> just make sure GRUB_TIMEOUT is NOT 0
<Kamilion> if it is 0
<Kamilion> put a 1 in front so it's GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<Kamilion> then save the file.
<Kamilion> that's it.
<Kamilion> now you must run 'sudo update-grub' one more time
<SebastianTCL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161204/
<Kamilion> yep.
<SebastianTCL> like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161220/ ?
<Kamilion> as it says in line 1
<Kamilion> # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<Kamilion> No, GRUB_TIMEOUT
<Kamilion> not GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<Kamilion> you just hid the menu again!
<SebastianTCL> i just undid
<SebastianTCL> one moment
<Kamilion> when GRUB_TIMEOUT is equal to GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT, the menu will be hidden, okay?
<Kamilion> (but the timer will still count)
<Kamilion> your first one was fine
<SebastianTCL> thus http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161246/ ?
<Kamilion> looks okay to me.
<Kamilion> yes.
<Kamilion> now you must run sudo update-grub
<Kamilion> after that, you should see the menu entry at the bottom of the list in grub, and it should start up tiny core
<SebastianTCL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161265/
<Kamilion> yep! just ignore the warning it prints.
<Kamilion> it is harmless.
<Kamilion> (if it was not harmless, it would have been Error: )
<SebastianTCL> ok so now if i reboot
<SebastianTCL> i should be able to see it listed
<SebastianTCL> as an option
<SebastianTCL> right?
<Kamilion> yeah, and it should work if you choose it.
<Kamilion> c'mon back here and let me know how it goes.
<SebastianTCL> ok brb
<Kamilion> i assume it has a webbrowser
<Kamilion> so you can use freenode's webchat
<Kamilion> webchat.freenode.net/?channels=lubuntu
<SebastianTCL> Kamilion, didnt work
<SebastianTCL> went straight into lubuntu splash screen
<SebastianTCL> took a little while longer
<SebastianTCL> but it went into the lubuntu screen
<Kamilion> huh
<Kamilion> no menu?
<Kamilion> run sudo update-grub once more
<Kamilion> Also, you can hold shift during boot to force grub to show the menu.
<SebastianTCL> ok let me retry
<Kamilion> once you get the menu to show, it should be an easy ride
<sebtcl> Kamilion, didnt work
<sebtcl> now i am logged as guest
<sebtcl> if i log normally the mouse cursor wont move
<Kamilion> Ahhhhhhh, fun with sudo.
<Kamilion> root owns something in your homedir now
<sebtcl> i also tried to ctrl f7 but it wouldnt
<sebtcl> what do i do_
<sebtcl> ?
<Kamilion> open a root terminal somehow
<Kamilion> chown -R nemo:nemo /home/nemo/
<sebtcl> guest-A3ZNgG@ithaka:~$ chown -R nemo:nemo /home/nemo/
<sebtcl> chown: cannot read directory ‘/home/nemo/’: Permission denied
<Kamilion> can ctrl-alt-f1, login as nemo, then sudo -s
<Kamilion> should get you to root, as I don't think guest is allowed sudo permissions
<sebtcl> please come again
<Kamilion> you are not root
<Kamilion> you need to be root
<sebtcl> i get it but how do i do that again
<sebtcl> ctrl alt f1 then what do i do_
<sebtcl> what will happen if i do that
<Kamilion> sudo -s while being logged int as a user that has sudo permissions
<Kamilion> the user ubuntu's installer created will have them by default
<Kamilion> it will switch to a text console
<Kamilion> and present you with login:
<Kamilion> where you type nemo
<Kamilion> then it asks for the password
<Kamilion> you type hunter2, or whatever your password is, I'll say hunter2 for the sake of arguement
<Kamilion> it gives you a user prompt
<Kamilion> you type sudo -s
<Kamilion> it asks you for nemo's password
<Kamilion> you type hunter2
<Kamilion> it gives you a root prompt
<Kamilion> you type chown -R nemo:nemo /home/nemo/
<Kamilion> then you ctrl-alt-f7 back to the graphical terminal the guest session is running on.
<sebtcl> permission denied
<Kamilion> huh.
<Kamilion> where, trying to sudo?
<sebtcl> ok one moment please
<sebtcl> ok
<sebtcl> i did it with sudo and then it gave me the prompt again
<sebtcl> now what do i do
<Kamilion> log out of guest and try your own user account again
<Kamilion> should work this time.
<SebastianTCL> Kamilion, what happened?
<Kamilion> you probably used 'sudo' somewhere in a graphical terminal.
<Kamilion> instead of gksudo
<Kamilion> which resulted in root owning one or more configuration files in your home directory.
<SebastianTCL> how can i rectify this?
<SebastianTCL> and proceed with the grub stuff
<Kamilion> you already did
<Kamilion> that is what chown did
<SebastianTCL> so if i reboot now it will list tlc_
<SebastianTCL> ?*
<Kamilion> changed the ownership of all the files, recursively, in your home directory, to be owned by the user nemo and the group nemo.
<Kamilion> fixing the files owned by root
<Kamilion> open up lxterminal and 'gksudo update-grub'
<Kamilion> then reboot and start holding down shift when the bios comes up, and grub should show up.
<SebastianTCL> brb
<Kamilion> good luck..
<Kamilion> (he's lucky I have a model linux in my head)
<sebastcl> Kamilion, same thing happened
<sebastcl> not listed
<sebastcl> if i login the mouse doesnt move
<sebastcl> so let me see if i get this correctly
<sebastcl> ctrl alt f1
<sebastcl> then sudo chown -R nemo:nemo /home/nemo
<sebastcl> ?
<Kamilion> yep
<Kamilion> not sure what did that this time.
<sebastcl> ok
<sebastcl> let me switch user now
<SebastianTCL> Kamilion, i follow you
<Kamilion> whatever's doing that is an old bug that I've fought with many times
<Kamilion> the easiest way I know how to cause it, is using 'sudo' while in lxterminal
<Kamilion> instead, anywhere that says 'sudo' in the instructions, replace it yourself with 'gksudo' if you're using lxterminal
<Kamilion> which should stop that from happening
<SebastianTCL> so what do i do now
<Kamilion> (not being able to log in correctly)
<Kamilion> I don't know why grub's menu isn't showing, honestly.
<SebastianTCL> looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time
<Kamilion> oh
<Kamilion> that's what you meant
<Kamilion> gksudo leafpad
<Kamilion> open up /etc/default/grub
<Kamilion> move down to the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 line
<Kamilion> put a # at the beginning of it
<Kamilion> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Kamilion> save the file.
<Kamilion> go back to lxterminal
<Kamilion> gksudo update-grub
<SebastianTCL> ok
<Kamilion> (the instructions say run sudo update-grub, which DOES work on some of the other desktops available -- just not lubuntu.)
<SebastianTCL> did that
<SebastianTCL> thats done
<SebastianTCL> should it work now if i boot up?
<Kamilion> did the warning line go away when you ran update-grub?
<SebastianTCL> which warning line?
<Kamilion> Generating grub configuration file ...
<Kamilion> Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<Kamilion> ^ this one
<Kamilion> it should not be there this time
<SebastianTCL> not there
<Kamilion> (not as harmless as I initially thought, lol)
<SebastianTCL> it is not there
<SebastianTCL> the warning
<Kamilion> yeah, should get the menu for 10 seconds, with the cursor on ubuntu by default
<Kamilion> then auto boot ubuntu if you don't touch it
<SebastianTCL> brb
<SebastianTCL> Kamilion, i dont know
<SebastianTCL> no grub
<SebastianTCL> still stuck with the mouse
<SebastianTCL> didnt use sudo
<SebastianTCL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<SebastianTCL> what did i do wrong?
<SebastianTCL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Kamilion> sorry, was helping someone else
<SebastianTCL> np
<Kamilion> Not sure what the login issue is now :<
<Kamilion> nor why grub isn't showing the menu
<SebastianTCL> lets retrace our steps
<SebastianTCL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<SebastianTCL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161824/
<SebastianTCL> thats the grub file right now
<leszek> hi
<SebastianTCL> Kamilion, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161839/
<SebastianTCL> that{s the cfg file currently
<Kamilion> the grub.cfg looks correct
<SebastianTCL> Kamilion, the script doesnt seem to be there
<Kamilion> which script?
<Kamilion> I see line 248 to line 253
<SebastianTCL> oh youre right
<SebastianTCL> Kamilion, someone suggested I Change to GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false update-grub and retry
<Kamilion> grub_hidden_timeout is already commented out
<Kamilion> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false
<Kamilion> sounds worthwhile though.
<SebastianTCL> brb
<SebastianTCL> didnt work
<SebastianTCL> got a 3 2 1 count down no grub even if i pressed shift
<SebastianTCL> Kamilion
<SebastianTCL> maybe i typed it wrong http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161968/
<Kamilion> 3 2 1 countdown?
 * Kamilion scratches his head
<SebastianTCL> yeah at boot up i got a 3 2 1 0
<SebastianTCL> but nothing happened
<SebastianTCL> someone suggested i do this
<SebastianTCL> sudo grub-mkconfig
<SebastianTCL> thoughts?
<SebastianTCL> Kamilion,
<Kamilion> grub-mkconfig is what update-grub runs.
<Kamilion> so, yeah, nothing should change (lol)
<SebastianTCL> Kamilion, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14162088/
<SebastianTCL> Kamilion, if i undo what we have done will it go back to normal?
<Kamilion> removing the lines from /etc/grub.d/40_custom ? Yes.
<SebastianTCL> ok that is done
<SebastianTCL> what about the other one
<SebastianTCL> i brought it back to true
<SebastianTCL> from false
<SebastianTCL> the grub one
<SebastianTCL> let me reboot and see now
<SebastianTCL> oh well
<SebastianTCL> : /
<Kamilion> sorry
<Kamilion> was busy in #lxde
<SebastianTCL> np
<Kamilion> any luck getting it to work?
<Kamilion> I'm really confused, it's almost like you have a third linux installation controlling grub, not lubuntu.
<SebastianTCL> it worked at restoring things back to normal
<SebastianTCL> but that was not the original idea
<Giles-B> Hello, I've just installed lubuntu on my parents computer and I have what perhaps could be described as screen tearing. (its not in video, things like the firefox search bar etc)
<Giles-B> Just random screen artifacts.
<adueppen> Giles-B: what graphics card is in it?
<Giles-B> Intel 82G33/G31
<adueppen> Giles-B: you might need to install the drivers from here: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<Giles-B> 01.org?
<adueppen> Giles-B: it's the Intel open source website
<Giles-B> I will give it a go.
<Giles-B> adueppen: Didn't seem very legit, but the website seems to be registered to intel.
<adueppen> Giles-B: I found it linked from the Intel website, so it's definitely legit
<Giles-B> adueppen: Right you are...Almost clicked that link earlier ;)
<adueppen> Giles-B: also make sure that you have 15.10 as other releases don't seem to be supported
<Giles-B> You can never be too paranoid....well, actually you can.
<Giles-B> Its a fresh install of 15.10
<Giles-B> Its intalling the driver now.
<Giles-B_> adueppen: Well, it seems "better", but its still doing it.
<adueppen> Giles-B_: you might want to ask someone else then or ask in #ubuntu
<Giles-B_> adueppen: Thanks for your help.
<adueppen> Giles-B_: you
<adueppen> 're welcome
<Fireburner>  hi there. I just have a little question about pcmanfm settings. What exactely does the optopn_ mount mountable volumes automatically on start-up? Does it in any way alter fstab?
<redwolf> Fireburner, I never saw that tag anywhere O.o
<Fireburner> Preferences -> Volume Management
<redwolf> Fireburner, this one? http://i.stack.imgur.com/ng6ly.png
<Fireburner> redwolf, yes; first one
<redwolf> I think that options mounts existent disks, generated dynamically in fstab
<Fireburner> as I understand this option, it mounts all partitions on pcmanfm startup,that are not already mounted through fstab. Is that true?
<redwolf> yes
<redwolf> if I don't use that option, my 2nd partition doesn't turn visible
<Fireburner> O just do not have any unmounted partition, as all are mounted through fstab, but i was curious what this option will change
<redwolf> in my laptop it does it, if I log out and in with it inactive, the 2nd partition is not mounted
<Fireburner> not visible in list on left, or not mounted?
<redwolf> not mounted, sorry
<redwolf> visible in places
<Fireburner> okay, thx
<redwolf> :)
<redwolf> it's what it does with my 2nd partition. I tested right now
<Fireburner> okay, good to know
<redwolf> :)
<Fireburner> but startup refers to pcmanfm startup and not DE startup, right?
<ton> I switched to lubuntu and i've changed the desktop preference to show the window manager menu. How do i modify that menu ? (Preferably i'd like to insert a script to generate my own dynamic menu)
<redwolf> DE startup
<redwolf> or more desktop startup, and that's a library inside PCManFM, a component
<Fireburner> okay, I hope I didn't take too much time from you, for checking this ;)
<redwolf> ton, you did this? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-HP1RP3yKo_g/USiUtFeZ6JI/AAAAAAAAAG0/h6i_8iBCvhY/s1600/snapshot-pcmanfm.png
<Fireburner> thx, redwolf
<redwolf> don't worry, Fireburner. I'm happy to help here, I'm part of the crew :)
<redwolf> ton, if you activated that option, it's openbox who handles the menu
<redwolf> they call those dynamic menus "pipe menus": http://openbox.org/wiki/Openbox:Pipemenus
<ton> yes, i did. That gave me the right-click menu i like so much. just can't seem to find where to change the menu items :s
<redwolf> just google for "openbox pipe menus" and you'll see lots of menus, tutorials and scripts
<redwolf> also, you can read this amazing openbox guide: https://urukrama.wordpress.com/openbox-guide/#Menus
<ton> thnx, i'll try that one
<redwolf> nice :)
<ton> run into the same issue as before. apperantly it's not using  ~/.config/openbox/menu.xml to generate the right-click menu. The menu does not match the menu displayed
<ton> (the file does not match menu displayed)
<redwolf> Lubuntu doesn't use that one, I think
<redwolf> try to look for a Lubuntu named folder
<redwolf> inside openbox config
<redwolf> sorry, ton, I need to be away for a while
<wxl> ton: try looking in /etc/xdg?
<ton> ok, i'll have a look
<ton> it's not /etc/xdg/openbox/menu.xml either. The file /usr/share/lubuntu/openbox/menu.xml is invoked somehow. that one is a part of the menu
<Green> do you recommend installing 14.04 or 15.10?
<Green> i want to install on a Gigabyte Brix
<Green> i'm experiencing video tearing issues and the displayport output is not working
<Green> and wifi disconnects, but that could be a range issue
#lubuntu 2015-12-24
<Kamilion> Green: 15.10 should probably work out, due to the newer kernel.
<Kamilion> I've found 4.2.0 to work quite a bit better on a bunch of my machines.
<utu8o> how do you get audio over HDMI?
<utu8o> i installed pavucontrol software i can changed the audio settings to output via HDMI, but now the main audio control can't adjust the volume
<utu8o> i guess i'll try to change settings to see what works the best
<redwolf> you can also try with others, like xfce4-mixer, alsamixer, or more
<utu8o> the driver setting "tear free" for Intel graphics should be enabled by default in Lubuntu
<redwolf>  we can't, it's not fully open source
<redwolf> only AMD released Catalyst (being replaced now) is totally OpenSource
<utu8o> i mean, there was video tearing with lubuntu, i just added "tear free" enabled code in the settings and it fixed the tearing issue in Lubutu
<utu8o> that single code line should be set in Lubuntu by default
<redwolf> oh the refresh rate?
<redwolf> I don't have such "tear free" option :)
<utu8o> also, i just tried xfce4-mixer and alsamixer, it can't set the audio output via HDMI, it only works with pavucontrol, but with pavucontrol it is only application specific so if you set HDMI audio out for an app it disables the main audio control
<redwolf> pavucontrol is more advanced, yes, like the ability to use an equaliser: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer.html
<utu8o> HDMI released in 2003, audio output via HDMI should be detected and set by default
<redwolf> those are kernel things. anyway the support exists
#lubuntu 2015-12-25
<lycan_s> Merry Chritsmas xD Thanks you for to develop this distro
<LJSeinfeld> can anyone help me troubleshoot a custom upstart job?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14208212/    It should be fairly simple, but I'm missing something.. 😞
<redwolf> LJSeinfeld, ask for wxl in a few hours (it's Christmas! 😃)
<LJSeinfeld> wxl?
<LJSeinfeld> ah-- I see the name in the list
<LJSeinfeld> Merry X-Mas, BTW.
<redwolf> :)
<redwolf> yes, his bouncer is inactive for now
<SebastianTCL> lubuntu + calm window manager = greatness
#lubuntu 2015-12-26
<LJSeinfeld> Trying to figure out how to start / stop a virtualbox VM using upstart... It shouldn't be this hard to do... 😕  (my upstart job .conf is here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214527/
<SebastianTCL> help I want to change the login screen background/wallpaper but it is not working, here's a copy of my lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214693/
<fai> hello!
<fai> is this the right place to ask for help?
<fai> and i seem to be dropping in and out from this channel...
<SebastianTCL> help I want to change the login screen background/wallpaper but it is not working, here's a copy of my lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214693/
<SebastianTCL> it's just not working
<slidinghorn> He can be pretty terse at times, but I have to agree with him on all counts here.  This person's been ignoring advice, etc. for several days now./wc
<mrsam__> hi
<mrsam__> i banned frome a channel...how can do?
<SebastianTCL> can someone help me
<SebastianTCL> I cannot seem to change the login screen's background/wallpaper
<SebastianTCL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14220303/
<SebastianTCL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14220356/
<SebastianTCL> let me try now
<SebastianTCL> yeah it's not working
#lubuntu 2015-12-27
<Guest48203> is there a Windows app that can properly open leafpad files that is used on Lubuntu?
<teward> Guest48203: doubt you'll get an answer here
<Guest48203> using leafpad it is basically like using propriety closed source software... at least set the default files to a more freely compatible document
<SonikkuAmerica> You can save Leafpad documents as .txt files
<Guest48203> yeah but what if they are already saved as leafpad documents
<Guest48203> btw, how much HDD does lubuntu need
<Guest48203> are tehre difffernt hardware requirements for the x86 and AMD64 versions?
<ianorlin> Guest48203: well booting the AMD 64 on 32 bit only machine won't work
<fai> hello, i have a problem connecting my bluetooth speaker. the computer sees it but can not seem to connect to it?
<fai> this channel dead?
#lubuntu 2016-12-26
<pkzip> will future releases of lubuntu no longer use lxde?
<xangua> Lxqt is the new lxde
<pkzip> ah, i see
<xangua> Maybe next release, or the next one, who knows
<lynorian_> do not want lxqt and make it worse
<lynorian_> There are lxqt packages in the repos since 16.04
<zblace> Hello Folks (quite and impressive number of you here)
<zblace> I have used Lubuntu 13.04 (on some old machines frome time to time) and now wanted to update to recent 16.04...but it failed from my fisrt attempt. I used the the live install from USB stick I had plugged into my newer computer (used x86 iso I think) and I used it that way for a while (with sessions saving and few upgrades)...
<zblace> Does anyone know if live USB Lubuntus can move computers with different hardware? Even if they were used much and stick was upgraded and is using with persistant file storage?
<fishcooker> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyOpenbox-Message: Failed to open the display from the DISPLAY environment variable.
<zblace> I would love to set one USB for work as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM, but then also use it to install on other computers - without need to do it all from vanila/clean install if possible.
<xangua> Just wanted to share that finally got suspend and light DM working (no more black screen)
<Ariaka> hello
<maskara> im close! i can taste it!  so i installed lubuntu alongside pointlinux and updated grub from pointlinux desktop cuz it was the bootable os after lubuntu install  so now when i boot i get the option to start pointlinux or lubuntu but when i select lubuntu i only get a command line interface to login..i can login fine but my desktop doesnt start...anyone see this before?  do i have to update grub in lubuntu comandline as well? as well?
#lubuntu 2016-12-27
<nmw> can anyone here help with a lubuntu update to 16.10 issue?
<LinuxNovice> hello...
<hateball> hello
<LinuxNovice> hello. are the softwares in Lubuntu software centre different than those in Ubuntu's.
<xangua> You've asked the same questions and given the same answers for days
<LinuxNovice> this was a new question.
<DoomPatrol> hmm latest image doens't have lvm2 so when you try to install & select lvm it fails
<jirido> Hi I dont know if this is the right place to ask but i use lxde that is a "display manager" so.. My laptop has a problem with lighting the display when wakening from suspend.. is  this a desktop manager problem and is there some command that could light it up/wake it for me?
#lubuntu 2016-12-28
<fishcooker> http://vpaste.net/Niyq7
<fishcooker> openbox --restart Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyOpenbox-Message: Failed to open the display from the DISPLAY environment variable.
<fishcooker> even openbox-lubuntu will emit the same err* message
<Coldragon> Salut
<Coldragon> Je sais pas ou signaler ça mais sur le site http://lubuntu.fr/ quand on télécharge Lubuntu 16.04 (Affiché sur la page d'accueil) on à Lubuntu 16.10 qui download ^^ Voilou
<fishcooker> where is the documentation menu of this alt+space command http://imgur.com/a/cP07V
<maskara> hey guys, so i installed lubuntu with the lv option ..the option that supposedly make the hd easier to partition...when i rebooted lubuntu loads but not the desktop im stuck in command line ....im hoping someone has seen this
<fishcooker> would you please take a screenshot, maskara ?
<maskara> certainly
<maskara> oh wait ...i cant get past command line to take a screenshot
<maskara> nvmd ..duh
<fishcooker> what's the error message?
<maskara> none...it comes up with login on the term...i login but desktop wont start and it sits there with the prompt
<sgo11> hi, I am trying to install lxqt by following the steps from official wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt BUT this instruction is not correct. I stopped at the step "This will fail. Do not worry, it's known. It should fail on plasma-workspace.". How to continue? it's known. then all the following steps can not be done.
<tsimonq2> ohai :)
<tsimonq2> sgo11: So what's the problem?
<tsimonq2> sgo11: And do you want Lubuntu Next or do you want LXQt? Those are two very different things.
<sgo11> tsimonq2, the instruction shows I just continue to execute apt commands after the failure. this is not true. apt/apt-get will complain about the failure and force me to run apt-get -f install and then fail again.
<sgo11> tsimonq2, I want Lubuntu Next (with lxqt)
<tsimonq2> sgo11: So I wrote those instructions :)
<sgo11> tsimonq2, ok. if I want Lubuntu Next, what to do? download a new iso somewhere? thanks.
<tsimonq2> sgo11: It's a WIP as we're waiting for Qt 5.7.1 to get in Zesty.
<tsimonq2> sgo11: But in the meantime you can Do It Yourself by just installing lxqt-core, the Lubuntu themes, and decking it out with the themes.
<tsimonq2> sgo11: But I'm sorry, I don't know what else to tell you...
<sgo11> tsimonq2, should I follow the instruction in the wiki page or not? what should I do now? I installed ubuntu-server and followed the instruction
<tsimonq2> sgo11: 16.10 or the daily?
<sgo11> tsimonq2, 16.10 official server iso and then run "apt-get dist-upgrade" and then followed the instruction.
<sgo11> fresh install
<tsimonq2> sgo11: Hm, try: sudo apt purge sddm-theme-breeze lubuntu-default-settings
<sgo11> tsimonq2, what about lubuntu-extra-sessions? let me try the above command first.
<sgo11> tsimonq2, anyway. it failed with the same error.
<tsimonq2> sgo11: What error exactly?
<sgo11> have to fix apt issue with apt-get -f install.
<tsimonq2> No, what *exact* wording is it?
<sgo11> I am sshing to that machine now. will copy and post the exact errors. wait a second.
<tsimonq2> Ok
<sgo11> tsimonq2, https://hastebin.com/epaxafofug.pas  the error msg is always this.
<tsimonq2> sgo11: sudo apt purge lubuntu-core lubuntu-extra-sessions qlubuntu-default-session
<sgo11> tsimonq2, https://hastebin.com/meqatasavo.sql new error
<tsimonq2> Hmm
<tsimonq2> sgo11: Purge that too :)
<sgo11> tsimonq2, really? the instruction asked me to install lubuntu-qt-desktop.
<tsimonq2> It's a metapackage
<tsimonq2> Really contains nothing
<sgo11> tsimonq2, ok. so I am going to purge that now.
<sgo11> tsimonq2, https://hastebin.com/unowudodig.sql
<sgo11> tsimonq2, sorry. just added sddm-theme-breeze. it seems I can purge them now.
<sgo11> btw, is there a lubuntu next ISO that I can download?
<tsimonq2> sgo11: Nope, like I said before, it's a WIP. :)
<sgo11> I don't really understand. lxqt should be in 16.10. I started to use lxqt from lubuntu 14.04. there is no problem at all.
<tsimonq2> sgo11: Not with LXQt, no, actually I'm running it right now.
<tsimonq2> Remember when I said this? :)
<tsimonq2> 11:15:30 PM < tsimonq2> sgo11: And do you want Lubuntu Next or do you want LXQt? Those are two very different things.
<tsimonq2> sgo11: Our settings won't apply correctly, and the fix is in Qt 5.7.1
<tsimonq2> sgo11: So yeah, go ahead and install LXQt, but it's not "officially" "Lubuntu Next"
<sgo11> the apt purge is trying to uninstall more than one thousand packages. I am not sure if any lubuntu next will leave after doing this.
<tsimonq2> sgo11: Did you already start it?
<sgo11> only 45% progress so far in ssd disk.
<sgo11> tsimonq2, yeah.
<tsimonq2> Ok
<sgo11> tsimonq2, I just want lubuntu next. I don't care if that works properly or not.
<sgo11> I just don't want lubuntu with lxde.
<tsimonq2> sgo11: Like I said, you want LXQt? Lubuntu Next isn't a thing yet...
<sgo11> tsimonq2, ok. so what to do now after doing "sudo apt purge lubuntu-core lubuntu-extra-sessions qlubuntu-default-session lubuntu-qt-desktop sddm-theme-breeze". thanks.
<tsimonq2> sgo11: sudo apt install lxqt-core lubuntu-artwork sddm
<sgo11> tsimonq2, done. what next? apt-get --purge autoremove and then reboot?
<tsimonq2> sgo11: Sure, try it. :)
<sgo11> tsimonq2, thanks a lot. let me see...
<sgo11> hm... it's removing fcitx... I need it.
<tsimonq2> sgo11: Well then install it back... :)
<sgo11> tsimonq2, sorry about too many questions. it does not boot to UI mode. anything wrong? any manual work to enable UI mode?
<sgo11> .... maybe I just install lxqt in lubuntu.
<tsimonq2> sgo11: I'm sorry, it's really late for me, if you come back tomorrow I can help you then.
<tsimonq2> Good night.
<sgo11> tsimonq2, thanks a lot for your today's help. good night.
<sgo11> I think I will simply "apt install lxqt" in ubuntu-desktop iso.
<fishcooker> actually what's the status of the lxqt  development, tsimonq2 ? i really want to get rid of this bad effect http://imgur.com/a/cP07V
<surfn> hi
<tsimonq2> Argh, come on, use a bouncer /o\ :P
<james1138> Question for the group.  After a update (one of several... so I do not know which to try and undo) - I am getting a "GDBus.Error.org/freedesktop.DBus.error.AccessDenied - operation not permitted each time I try and reboot or shutdown. However - I can reboot and/or shutdown from terminal. Help!
#lubuntu 2016-12-29
<bluej> Hey everyone, is anyone around who might be able to help with some problems I'm (a newbie) having with suspending my machine?
<guest002345> I'd like to put lubuntu on an AMD64 bit computer , will the installation support a usb dongle to connect to the internet ? Thanks
<JiminyTodd> hello all, I've been thinking of installing lubuntu to hard drive on amd64bit , will the installation allow me to connect to the internet through a usb mobile broadband dongle? , thanks!
<tsimonq2> JiminyTodd: Hiya! It should, there's only one way to find out... :)
<JiminyTodd> yes, give it a go .... !
<JiminyTodd> is there a network manager which is compatible with that sort of connection ?
<JiminyTodd> thanks
<ChunkzZ> Is lxqt still being worked on?
<teward> yes
<ChunkzZ> Will it be ready for 17?
<wxl> probably not
<wxl> still a lot of work to do
<wxl> also we don't even have a verion 1 yet, so there's that XD
<xangua> .12 is the last one?
<ChunkzZ> Version?
<wxl> .11
<wxl> https://downloads.lxqt.org/lxqt/
<ChunkzZ> I thought it was nearly ready...
<wxl> in other words it's the 11th point release of version 0
<wxl> if you want to question WHY that is, i'd say join #lxde :)
<ChunkzZ> It was supposed to be released with 16.10, now NOT ready for 17?
<wxl> that was the hope
<wxl> but ther's been plenty of roadblocks
<xangua> Supposed? Who said that?
<xangua> You can install lxqt desktop and try it out i that's what you want
<teward> xangua: totally horrible rumors
<teward> which i've tried desperately to squish with the Hell Hammers, but with no luck.
<ChunkzZ> teward: no, your site.
<teward> ChunkzZ: where the heck did you see that?
<xangua> "your site"?
<teward> there was never a statement it'd be *ready* for primary DE usage with 16.10
<ChunkzZ> Lubuntu.me
<teward> link or it's lies
<ChunkzZ> ^
<teward> because I know it was said it would be released in the *repositories*
<teward> but not as the *primary DE*
<wxl> there's certainly nothing on the main page, ChunkzZ
<ChunkzZ> I remember seeing it say it wasn't released with 16.10 but will be released with 17
<wxl> here's a search for you http://lubuntu.me/?s=lxqt&submit=Search
<xangua> Implanted memories? ChunkzZ
<ChunkzZ> And a member here said it was almost ready
<wxl> there is http://lubuntu.me/yakkety-released/
<xangua> What member?
<wxl> which says: General bug fix release as we prepare to switch to LXQt.
<ChunkzZ> Yeah
<wxl> that doesn't seem consistent with what you're saying, ChunkzZ
<wxl> there's no timeline there and no specifics
<ChunkzZ> Yeah, you're right.
<ChunkzZ> Sorry.
<wxl> just be patient. it will come.
<xangua> Or install it now!!
<ChunkzZ> xangua: no
<xangua> :-(
<ChunkzZ> Lubuntu is my favourite distribution. I've tried a lot too.
<ChunkzZ> Anyway, sorry for bothering y'all.
<wxl> no bother, ChunkzZ
<wxl> we're glad to have you
<wxl> if you want to help out, we'd be glad to have you!!
<wxl> (well, more glad)
<wxl> XD
<masden> Help please I want to run in Ubuntu on Android TV Box
<xangua> But an Intel stick with Ubuntu, I read you can install Ubuntu on those fire sticks also
<xangua> Buy*
<masden> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVDvyQ6B0fN
<masden> Amlogic S905X Quad Core Cortex A53 2.0GHz 64bit
<masden> I do not have an Intel Android me as I set lubuntu it please tell me
<masden> both run on Android lubuntu
<masden> both run on Android lubuntu
<masden> Amlogic S905X Quad Core Cortex A53 2.0GHz 64bit
#lubuntu 2016-12-30
<sadnaked> hi, im trying to bridge my wireless using lubuntu, ive got lubuntu connecting to a wireless and an ethernet cable going to another router, ive set the wired connection's ipv4 method to shared to other computers, and ive made it work yesterday but someone unplugged the laptop and now i can't make it work, i think im fucking up the order of the steps, does anybody know?
<suncokret> can i see somewhere what versions of firefox are in lubuntu 14.04.1, 14.04.2... ? :)
<God_JoKeR> hey guys
<God_JoKeR> im new here
<God_JoKeR> can anyone help
<God_JoKeR> I'm having a problem with installing lubuntu 16.10 alternate on my hp vectra
<God_JoKeR> I'll provide the extra details
<GodJoKeR> umm hello?
<GodJoKeR> hello?
<GodJoKeR> I really need some help here
<xangua> Good morning everyone, I can't get Lubuntu to suspend
<xangua> Well I can suspend, but when trying to resume the screen will stay black
<urmygoogle> Is this good for tablet?
<circ-user-aTHQl> hi. i have a problem installing lubuntu 16.10 on my amd 4 core system. grub wont be installed. what is to do?
<circ-user-aTHQl> i have sda ,sdb, sdc, sdd and sde. sdb is my ssd and there is lubuntu partialy installed
<circ-user-aTHQl> if you need mor information please ask and i try to answer
<lynorian> circ-user-aTHQl, which drive are you installing your bootloader on?
<lynorian> circ-user-aTHQl, also is this uefi ?
<circ-user-aTHQl> in setup i tgried every hdd but it was always denied
<circ-user-aTHQl> my bios is uefi. fastboot is off
<circ-user-aTHQl> actualy i´m in anything like a live system
<circ-user-aTHQl> terminal shows lubuntu@lubuntu:~$
<circ-user-aTHQl> one of my hdds is a dynamic volume made under windows 8
<circ-user-aTHQl> nobody able to help?
<Gravy> Hi guys
<Gravy> How I scale fonts, icons, and layout for HiDpi displays on lubuntu?
#lubuntu 2016-12-31
<Ubik_> bonjour
<Ubik_> y a quelqu un?
<Ubik_> bah
<Ubik_> maybe in english
<Ubik_> hello there!
<Guest90630> Hi all, I installed Lubuntu 16.10 to sda8 alongside 10.04 and windows but its not listed showing on Grub menu...
<Guest90630> not wanting to disturb windows I specified sda8 as boot partition during install
<Guest90630> boot-repair didn't fix it
<Guest90630> is anyone here able to advise? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23711458/
<bum> I just downloaded ISO
<bum> I want to create live USB drive
<bum> How to do it?
<Guest90630> Am no expert but it would help to know what os are you using to create live USB?
<sharique> email client for personal domain?
<sharique> hi
<sharique> anybody here??
<LargePrime> heyo.  i am trying to install a linux program, from here scienceinhydroponics.com/2013/02/the-first-free-hydroponic-nutrient-calculator-program-o.html
<LargePrime> but I get nowhere.  please advise
<LargePrime> not a pro at linux
<LargePrime> please ping if you reply.  i'll be away
<LargePrime> thankyou
<JohnDoe_71Rus> happy new year to all
<xangua> Happy new year, new old computer running Lubuntu
#lubuntu 2017-01-01
<Afshaal> What is the real location of Lubuntu's XDG menu?
<Afshaal> I'm beginning to think it isn't in /etc/xdg/lubuntu/menus
<Afshaal> oh it's in /etc/xdg/menus isn't it
<Afshaal> think whole time I've been using the wrong menu file lol
<Afshaal> something still ain't right...
<Makdaam> hi
<Makdaam> how can I disable autologin of a user through GUI tools?
<cd4456> lubuntu or xubuntu?
<cd4456> ))
<Guest90630> Hi all, quick qn. Installing Lubuntu 16.10 on a laptop with windows on sda1. Existing 10.04 on sda5. Am installing / to sda8.  Install finishes without error but grub menu does not list 16.10.  Boot repair not fixing this. Anyone have any hints?
<lynorian> Guest90630, does it list a just ubuntu ?
<lynorian> Does it also list 10.04?
<lynorian> Guest90630, it normally has the new install to the top
<Guest90630> yes, it lists the old 10.04 and lots of previous kernels and the Windows but it doesn't list the newly installed partition
<Guest90630> The top entry is usually the most up to date but is still 10.04.
#lubuntu 2017-12-26
<defenderoffreedo> hey
<defenderoffreedo> i am using lubuntu but also have a windows 10 drive which i would like to access for 1. seeding files via Deluge. 2. streaming them via Plex
<defenderoffreedo> seeding is working not sure what happens when i reboot, as there might be mounting problems
<defenderoffreedo> for now it is working
<defenderoffreedo> but Plex isn't working
<defenderoffreedo> Plex server does not seem to be able to read stuff from the Windows drive
<defenderoffreedo> any ideas?
<defenderoffreedo> anyone?
<defenderoffreedo> ?
<defenderoffreedo> ?
<Bitcoinare> Hi.. I need help
<wxl> there ya are
<wxl> ok so describe what you mean by "mini router"
<Bitcoinare> heehe.. Mr Beer?
 * wxl slides over a frothy mug of cool, refreshing virtual barley pop to Bitcoinare
<Bitcoinare> Router.. To connect to the internet. Its a small one
<Bitcoinare> Only one port
<Bitcoinare> hehehehe
<wxl> how does this connect to your computer?
<platinab> helo
<Bitcoinare> USB cable
<wxl> howdy platinab
<platinab> need litlle help :3
<Bitcoinare> i
<Bitcoinare> Hi
<wxl> Bitcoinare: ah, so it's a wifi chip essentially?
 * wxl hands platinab a large box of Help™.
<Bitcoinare> More or less
<platinab> I use fresh lubuntu, and when I watch film in  VLC after few minutes screen goes darker, How can I make so when I watch film will stay bright?
<Bitcoinare> Chip=Inbuilt?
<wxl> which version, platinab?
<platinab> latest
<wxl> Bitcoinare: could you pastebin the results of `lsusb` for me?
<Bitcoinare> *Help tm hehehe
<wxl> platinab: 17.10?
<platinab> yes
<wxl> screen locker should handle all that
<Bitcoinare> Before I do crazy stuff.. How do I pastebin?
<wxl> !pastebinit | Bitcoinare
<ubottu> Bitcoinare: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<wxl> .. or just copy and paste into a pastebin of your choosing (i like share.riseup.net)
<platinab> Light Locker Settings?
<wxl> yep
<platinab> oo fount it
<platinab> tnx
<wxl> np :)
<Bitcoinare> https://thepasteb.in/p/1jhnGWzzY6zTB https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQo6MDygphR https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1l4J2XE0f5
<wxl> jimminy christmas bitcoinaire
<Bitcoinare> :-(
<wxl> that's a lot of pastes
<Bitcoinare> Go easy on me
<Bitcoinare> Beer hasn't checked into the system yet
<Bitcoinare> Did I do good?
<wxl> except for doing three pastes of the same thing, yes :)
<wxl> is that router a logitech product?
<Bitcoinare> lol.. Learning
<Bitcoinare> Oh dear...
<Bitcoinare> From service provider
<wxl> you didn't have it plugged in? XD XD
<wxl> ok, well, please unplug it and give me lsusb in again and we'll track it down that way
<Bitcoinare> Its what Im using to chat you
<wxl> i thought it didn't work???
<Bitcoinare> Right away..
#lubuntu 2017-12-27
<Bitcoinare> Sorry
<Bitcoinare> https://thepasteb.in/p/DRhjAGPXNApfy
<wxl> so here's your device: Bus 003 Device 005: ID 1bbb:0195 T & A Mobile Phones
<wxl> it's a mobile phone router?
<Bitcoinare> http://www.telkom.co.ke/telkom-4g-mi-fi-router-0
<wxl> yikes never used that before so ymmv
<Bitcoinare> Its wifi works, but its been giving me crazy headaches
<Bitcoinare> What doesn't work is the wifi from my Computer
<Bitcoinare> Wifi-Networks=Device not ready
<wxl> i'm really confused about which device is what and which is connected to what, so maybe being extra super clear would be helpful here
<Bitcoinare> I'd like my lubuntu wifi to work
<Bitcoinare> G7000 16.04
<Bitcoinare> HP G7000
<Bitcoinare> Lubuntu 16.04
<wxl> and this is the thing that has the router connected to it?
<Bitcoinare> Mifi Router is connected via USB cable
<Bitcoinare> That thing IS the (mini)router
<wxl> and that thing is connecting to the the mobile network and then providing a wifi network or it's meant to be used as an adapter to connect to the internet for the computer?
<Bitcoinare> http://www.telkom.co.ke/telkom-4g-mi-fi-router-0
<Bitcoinare> yes
<Bitcoinare> Let me start again
<Bitcoinare> That thing... connects to the mobile network
<Bitcoinare> via USB cable, to computer, which facilitates my getting your beer
<Bitcoinare> It has a wifi yes, but I switced it off because it gave me crazy headaches
<Bitcoinare> Now I want to use the wifi form my comuter
<Bitcoinare> Which I previously used without headaches
<Bitcoinare> But it wont work
<wxl> "it" having the wifi is the computer?
<Bitcoinare> oh dear
<Bitcoinare> Where is the miscommunication?
<Bitcoinare> Please tell me what you understand
<wxl> you say "it" has a wifi. which it?
<Bitcoinare> mifi Router
<Bitcoinare> But I don't want that wifi
<Bitcoinare> Right now Im using USB cable
<Bitcoinare> Wifi off
<wxl> so you have a non-mifi wifi access point somewhere?
<Bitcoinare> Dont understand
<wxl> you have a wifi chip on the computer, right?
<Bitcoinare> Yes. Which Ive previously used before while accessing network via Dongle
<Bitcoinare> That is what I want to access again
<wxl> i have never tried to connect two routes to the internet simultaneously
<wxl> how would the computer be able to determine which request goes where?
<Bitcoinare> This is what I'd like
<wxl> then answer the question XD
<wxl> i have never heard of such a thing working unless you disconnect one of them
<Bitcoinare> Internet =>Mifi router=>Computer=>Android phone
<Bitcoinare> The source of internet will remain the router
<wxl> yes but you're saying you want to connect to internet » some AP » computer AT THE SAME TIME
<Bitcoinare> Oh boy
<Bitcoinare> Maybe this is not a good day
<Bitcoinare> The only reason why I want the wifi from computer activated, is so that I can connect my android phone
<Bitcoinare> Or if theres a way I can tether it, via another USB port
<wxl> you want the phone to share from the computer?
<Bitcoinare> Yes Yes Yes!!!!1
<wxl> so you actually expect the computer to act as an AP?
<Bitcoinare> Either via USB (preffered) or via wifi
<wxl> this is the first i've heard of phones the entire conversation... .__________.
<Bitcoinare> My bad..
<Bitcoinare> Should have started there I guess
<wxl> probably
<Bitcoinare> Sorry
<wxl> you should be able to create an ad hoc network via network manager
<Bitcoinare> Tried and failed
<Bitcoinare> Tried everything I did before
<Bitcoinare> I think setting up the router messed something
<Bitcoinare> Because it says on my network manager 'Wi-fi Networks = Device not ready
<Bitcoinare> Ethernet network= disconnected
<wxl> yeah well you don't have ethernet, so that's fairly obvious
<Bitcoinare> Ive coonected to network via cable before
<wxl> honestly, i can't provide you with any help with this because i don't even have the hardware to test it. sure, ic ould probably test an ad hoc network but that's not going to test how it works with this mifi thing if that's the issue
<wxl> it doesn't mantter. disconnected is the current state
<Bitcoinare> ok... Help me with this then
<Bitcoinare> I got 3 links that might work
<Bitcoinare> https://askubuntu.com/questions/844746/wifi-networks-device-not-ready
<Bitcoinare> https://askubuntu.com/questions/810229/network-disabled-device-not-ready-16-04?rq=1
<Bitcoinare> https://github.com/kvalo/ath10k-firmware/pulse
<Bitcoinare> Help me with the last bit... Never been able to figure out github
<wxl> what did you do exactly to set this whole thing up?
<wxl> wait a minute
<wxl> backup actually
<Bitcoinare> Wish I knew.. Somebody set it up
<wxl> do you have an AP somewhere?
<wxl> something that you could test the wireless on?
<Bitcoinare> What is AP? .. Here its Administration police
<Bitcoinare> :-)
<wxl> (wireless) access point
<Bitcoinare> I've used wifi before. Used to connect to internet via dongle.. then share it to phone via wifi. Without the headaches
<wxl> i'm suggesting you test it again
<wxl> 1. remove the mifi
<wxl> 2. set up a normal wireless connection to an AP
<wxl> 3. if that works, create the ad hoc network
<wxl> 4. connect your android phone
<wxl> if all that works, you can pretty much eliminate wifi being your issue
<Bitcoinare> Ok.. Let me try.. Unfortnate thing is, even after I unplug the mifi, it still says same Not ready thing
<DeviceNotReady> Wifi Device not ready
<wxl> could you connect to wifi at all?
<DeviceNotReady> no
<wxl> ok so we have a wifi problem
<wxl> so now i need `lspci -nnk`
<DeviceNotReady> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYBG7ORx0fE
<DeviceNotReady> My computer is HP G7000
<DeviceNotReady> Lots of Hewlett-Packard Company Presario C700
<DeviceNotReady> Not my HP7000
<wxl> DeviceNotReady: now give me `grep -R ath5k /etc/modprobe.d`
<DeviceNotReady> ok
<DeviceNotReady> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlDBzjqXpHY
<DeviceNotReady> Error
<wxl> oh that's interesting. pastebin the entirety of that file to me (/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf)
<DeviceNotReady> https://thepasteb.in/p/DRhjAG1PKn7hy
<wxl> ok now we're getting somewhere
<wxl> finally i need the entirety of /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf
<DeviceNotReady> No file like that
<DeviceNotReady> Don't have it
<wxl> oh hm
<DeviceNotReady> Even after dir
<wxl> alright well it might not be needed
<wxl> but if what we do, doesn't work, make athat file and include "options ath_pci rfkill=0" in it and reboot. that might fix it. BEFORE THAT:
<wxl> (hold please)
<DeviceNotReady> holding....
<wxl> run `ubuntu-drivers list`
<wxl> show me whatcha get :)
<wxl> you may need to do sudo that
<DeviceNotReady> Maybe I should have said please... Computer
<DeviceNotReady> oh.. ok
<DeviceNotReady> intel-microcode
<DeviceNotReady> intel-microcode
<DeviceNotReady> xxintel-microcode
<DeviceNotReady> intel-microcode
<DeviceNotReady> copied 4 times.. sorry. Appears only once
<wxl> that's it?
<DeviceNotReady> Without sudo
<DeviceNotReady> Same thing after sudo
<wxl> ok
<wxl> i have one last thing to check..
<wxl> ok DeviceNotReady i have confirmed you indeed have the right driver and that the specific device you have does support that chip very well, with no clear caveats
<DeviceNotReady> ehe
<wxl> that said, try what i said above. if it doesn't fix it, delete that file. there's no reason to have something that doesn't work (could potentially lead to other issues)
<DeviceNotReady> What to do?
<wxl> `echo "options ath_pci rfkill=0" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf && sudo reboot`
<Grateful> wifi networks = Device not ready
<Grateful> How do I install this?
<wxl> that's utterly bizarre
<wxl> ath10k as you showed before is the wrong driver for your chip
<Grateful> https://github.com/kvalo/ath10k-firmware/pulse
<wxl> it's not in any way applicable
<Grateful> Ok
<wxl> i mean it's probably already in your kernel but using it won't do you any good XD
<Grateful> Assumptions
<wxl> do you have any blocks on `rfkill list`?
<Grateful> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1xXmvXL5im
<Grateful> None
<wxl> ok
<wxl> pastebin /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg
<Grateful> no log
<wxl> you HAVE to have those logs, unless you know that you explicitly turned them off
<Grateful> Old comp.. not much space
<wxl> so you explicitly turned them off?
<wxl> `dmesg` should at least output something.
<Grateful> dmesg
<Grateful> Too slepp
<Grateful> Lets look at this another time
<Grateful> Thank you
<egy> hey tsimonq2, I have just read your last e-mail on the mailing list. I would like to say thank you for clearing out all issues and misunderstanding and for putting taking a clear stance on what was going on.
<egy> Also I completely forgot to join IRC channels since I installed Lubuntu a year ago. Well, here I am and happy xmas for all of you :)
<WifiNetworksDevi> Hi.. anybody here? I'd appreciate some help
<WifiNetworksDevi> ?
<WifiNetworksDevi> hi
<WifiNetworksDevi> Hi.. Need assistance tethering comp internet to android phone via usb
#lubuntu 2017-12-28
<WifiNetworksDevi> Hi.. Need assistance tethering comp internet to android phone via usb
<WifiNetworksDevi> Hi
<WifiNetworksDevi> hi
<WifiNetworksDevi> Hi
<tsimonq2> WifiNetworksDevi: Hi, please be patient :)
<tsimonq2> WifiNetworksDevi: I'm not sure that's possible, maybe try #ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> WifiNetworksDevi: (this isn't Lubuntu-specific)
<WifiNetworksDevi> Link?
<tsimonq2> Try typing the following in your IRC client: /join #ubuntu
<WifiNetworksDevi> Ok thank you.
<tsimonq2> You're welcome :)
<Errno> Hi, I am experiencing an issue running python on ubuntu vm. The error message received is Python socket.error: [Errno 32] Broken pipe. Can anyone provide any guidance? Thanks
<wxl> Errno: try #ubuntu
<Errno> ok, thanks
<Errno> sorry wxl, this is my first time on this type of site. I don't see #ubuntu on the channels on the right hand side
<wxl> i assure you, it's there. just /join #ubuntu
<Errno> got it!
#lubuntu 2017-12-29
<esmoBG> hi  i  have one quastion how install black theme on lxde
#lubuntu 2017-12-30
<BoneTone> i have an issue i cannot seem to resolve.  I have created some shortcuts on my desktop to folders from a file share on another machine.  when i double click them it tells me that no default application is set to handle smb://  however, when i right-click, choose open with and check the box to set as default, the setting doesn't stick, future double clicks keep giving me the same error
<BoneTone> i've tried using both pcmanfm and thunar to no avail
<tsimonq2> BoneTone: You'd probably be looking for the defaults in the system settings
<BoneTone> i do not see any smb:// in default applications under system preferences, i tried settting it for Network GUI and still no luck
<BoneTone> is there another system settings than clicking on the launcher menu / preferences / default applications for lxsession?
<tsimonq2> You could try using the terminal and setting xdg-mime settings (I think);.
<tsimonq2> wxl might know.
<BoneTone> sorry if i'm slow to reply, i have to keep bouncing the input on my monitor back & forth, i have lubuntu on a different computer that I'm setting up for the living htpc, so it's just temporarily connected to my desktop monitor
<BoneTone> so, xdg-mime, i'll look into that
<BoneTone> basically, just want an easy way for my fiancee and guests to be able to launch a file browser directly into a movies folder, or documentary folder, etc.
<BoneTone> which these are all stored on a nas
<tsimonq2> Oh, I see
<BoneTone> well, i fixed it, basically pcmanfm fails when creating the link, but thunar does it correctly
<BoneTone> i just deleted the ones i created with pcmanfm and tried creating it with thunar and it works
<BoneTone> dunno why PCManFM fails at this task, but it's all good, I wanted to use Thunar anyways
<tsimonq2> wxl? :)
<BoneTone> he's away at the moment
<BoneTone> just to give him/her full info on how they were created in PCManFM I dragged & dropped the network folder to the Desktop, which created the icon with the shortcut on it, in Thunar, I right clicked on the folder and chose send to > Desktop, which created the icon with the folder on it.  perhaps there is a different in what is being created.
<BoneTone> i'll pop my head in a bit later to see if s/he has any questions, but working on the set up of my lubuntu system which prevents me from seeing this computer, actually typing this message blind
<BoneTone> another quick question, i don't see xscreensaver in the lubuntu software center.  is there a package that can do photo slideshow screensaver?  cinnamon-screensaver?
<tsimonq2> BoneTone: Try using GNOME Software (which is what we ship in later Lubuntu versions) :)
<BoneTone> i've got the 16.04 lts version at the moment, but i'll look into it, so xscreensaver isn't available in the repos?  i can probably build it i guess
<BoneTone> having something is pretty essential since this tv exhibits burn-in... don't let anyone ever tell you that LCDs don't burn-in.  i like to have it display my photography in a slideshow ideally, but just blanking the screen will get the job done, which i can do with the locker i believe
<tsimonq2> Yes, xscreensaver is available :)
<tsimonq2> Try sudo apt install xscreensaver
<BoneTone> it is?  am i searching for it wrong in the software center?
<tsimonq2> Try the terminal :)
<BoneTone> ok, yeah, i can do that, just strange that i don't see it in the software center
<BoneTone> yup, will do
<tsimonq2> Right :/
<tsimonq2> Cool
<BoneTone> thank you
<tsimonq2> You're welcome :)
<BoneTone> i got it working, great, definitely cannot leave the desktop showing for a long time otherwise we'll be looking at it while watching a movie
<HoloIRCUser7> Hello
<HoloIRCUser7> Msg NickServ
<HoloIRCUser7> Who do i install lubuntu without cd or usb ?
<HoloIRCUser7> Any volunteers plz
<HoloIRCUser7> Live lo vuntey reply ichhi saavandi
<HoloIRCUser7> Yerri puukas
<HoloIRCUser7> Yevari modda cheekutunnaru ra meeri
<HoloIRCUser7> Lanzas ppl say hi
<HoloIRCUser7> Na sulli evaru cheekutaru
<HoloIRCUser7> ??
<HoloIRCUser7> You
<BoneTone> i'm trying to find where lxde/lubuntu stores it's right-click on the desktop menu file initially...
<BoneTone> it's not in .config/openbox/ or /etc/xdg/openbox
<BoneTone> i mean, i know it'll work with .config/openbox/menu.xml once i create that file, but i want to grab the current one to see the entries it has now
<BoneTone> the one in /etc/xdg/openbox is different than what is being loaded
<Qas> hello there, lubuntu downloads contain this file : SHA256SUMS.gpg..what am I supposed to do with this file? I mean, is it to verify iso?
<wxl> yep
<Qas> is it different from sha256sum verification?
<wxl> you can use the ubuntu key to verify the sums are correct and then use the sums to check that the hashes of the iso are correct
<wxl> so... yes and no
<Qas> so I can use sha256sums.gpg file to verify that the sums in sha256sum file are correct?
<wxl> no you can use the ubuntu public key to verify those are the right hashes
<wxl> and then the sha256sum can be used to verify the iso
<Qas> then what am I going to use the gpg file for? still dont understand
<wxl> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0
<Qas> how am I going to "Ggt the key used for the signature from the Ubuntu key server"?
<Qas> get*
<wxl> you follow the instructions
<wxl> there's a little right arrow to page through the sections
<Qas> ah right
<Qas> verified! :) before I wrote here I'd verified them, but just was a bit intuitive, so I wasnt sure. I'd used gpg -d shasum256.gpg, and it'd given the two key fingerprints, too
<Qas> the rest was the same with gpg --verify
<Qas> thank you for your help, and for the linked page, wxl!
<Qas> bye, happy new year! :)
<BoneTone> sorry, i had a network issue, dunno if anyone replied to my question about where the menu.xml file is that is initially used by lxde for the right-click on the desktop menu
#lubuntu 2017-12-31
<BoneTone> grrr, lubuntu for some reason is not recognizing that my HDMI output is a sound device
<Pivot> Hi
<Pivot> Guys I got an issue with the usb install of Lubuntu
<Pivot> Can someone help me deal with it ?
<wxl> we're not all guys..........
<Pivot> Sorry ahah
<BoneTone> Pivot: generally you'll get better support if you say specifically what your issues is
<Pivot> I'm trying to install lubuntu on a notebook
<BoneTone> and...
<Pivot> So I'm creating a usb boot stick with some Windows softs, like Lilinux or Rufus (Even Unetbootin)
<Pivot> Everything seems to work fine
<Pivot> But when I try to boot on it, It goes directly to my BIOS
<wxl> did you check the hashes?
<Pivot> I didn't
<wxl> then that's where i'd start
<Pivot> Ok
<bonetone> so, my issue is that I've installed lubuntu onto an Intel NUC, but it's not recognizing that my HDMI has audio output, it's not listed in the pulse audio control as an output device...
<bonetone> it works as a display just fine, but won't output audio
<bonetone> i installed the OS while connected to a monitor that doesn't have audio, but this is an htpc, so now connected to my tv, i don't have sound
<Pivot> @wxl Well, the hashes seems correct..
<Pivot> It's strange, it worked with ubuntu LR and LTS and even debian
<Pivot> Could it be an incompability with the 32bits version ?
<Pivot> The ISO isn't the problem, I've launched it perfectly as a VM
#lubuntu 2018-12-24
<lubot> DavidJulianto was added by: DavidJulianto
<lubot> <DavidJulianto> Halo
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> https://sovietek.wordpress.com/2018/12/23/some-notes-about-lubuntu-18-10-lxqt/
#lubuntu 2018-12-26
<stef204> hi, I need to take control remotely of a friend's computer on a different continent, so I can upgrade her system from 15+ to 16.04 LTS
<stef204> she is really not skilled in IT so it will be difficult to get her to do much beyond installing a package
<stef204> I was thinking of using Remmina with VNC
<JohnDoe_71Rus> remote upgrade system for long-distance travel ;)
<stef204> this means she would have to go into vino-preferences
<stef204> I see this https://askubuntu.com/questions/155477/how-do-i-remotely-control-another-ubuntu-desktop-from-ubuntu
<stef204> which seems simple enough
<stef204> BUT.....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> may be just ssh?
<stef204> not so easy. I tried it here locally and already running into problems even though I checked the box UpNP
<stef204> I think I have to open a port in router
<stef204> JohnDoe_71Rus: not sure it will help since I really doubt she has a sshd running
<JohnDoe_71Rus> for vnc port need to
<stef204> and she is behind a run-of-the-mill consumer router
<stef204> time warner or something like it
<stef204> which probably blocks ports
<stef204> yes, I need a port for vnc as well although I thought checking hte Upnp option in vino would be enough
<stef204> I can port scan her first (with her permissions, obviously) and see if she has an open port
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.teamviewer.com
<stef204> but I doubt it
<stef204> JohnDoe_71Rus: that's what I DON'T want to use, TeamViewer
<apt-ghetto> Instead of the easy solution we try first the complicate solution?
<stef204> I hate it and do not trust it
<JohnDoe_71Rus> but work use teamviewer servers
<stef204> RealVNC apparently offers some type of Cloud solution where both ends connect to
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i don't trust to
<stef204> RealVNC says connection is encrypted but who is to know for usre. But that doesn't matter so much as the only activity would be the upgrade
<stef204> is there a software firewall enabled by default in Lubuntu (15+)?
<stef204> if yes, that would be additional trouble, on top of her router
<lubot> Bubblbu was removed by: Bubblbu
<ShellcatZero> I just installed Lubuntu-core on an Ubuntu Server 18.04 as it's primary desktop environment, and most of the menu icons appear to be missing for whatever reason.  Installing Lubuntu-desktop did not help either, any ideas?
#lubuntu 2018-12-27
<ShellcatZero> It seems that out-of-the-box that no icon theme is selected, so this was remedied by selecting an icon theme from Customize Look and Feel
<Vision--> so uhh... rufus'd the lubuntu x86 iso onto a USB stick, boot off it, get to the boot selection, Launch Lubuntu... desktop appears, everything seems functional... except for the "Install Lubuntu 18.10" icon.
<Vision--> double-clicking it, right clicking it -> open, clicking once and hitting enter...  nothing ever appears
<Vision--> the hell is going on
<lynorian> vision what happens if you try to run clamares through the menu
<Vision--> umm I did find the same "Install Lubuntu 18.10" in the menu, under system I believe... same result
<Vision--> nothing happening
<Vision--> gave up at that point
<Vision--> may rewrite the iso using dd
<Vision--> but seeing as it booted and got into the UI... I dunno, was just super weird
#lubuntu 2018-12-29
<lubot> <AceHW> Any link for this group?
<lubot> <AceHW> Nvm got it
<lazerlemon> how can I copy a local file to another laptops HDD
<lazerlemon> the other laptop is using windows fucken 10
<lazerlemon> on the same LAN
<diogenes_> lazerlemon, quickest way is by usb drive, via land use samba share
<diogenes_> lan*
<lubot> buredoRUNofthecyborg was added by: buredoRUNofthecyborg
<sappheiros> i often cannot watch videos on Reddit with 18.10. any ideas what i should do (apart from buying new computer)?
<sappheiros> updating 11 packages now from the muon package manager
<sappheiros> basically the video just stays on the first frame and the progress bar proceeds but the video doesn't move beyond the first frame
<sappheiros> https://www.reddit.com/r/HumanTippyTaps/comments/aalkuj/the_moment_she_realized_i_was_about_to_propose/?st=jq9pbjvg&sh=09fa0bc3 is an example
<sappheiros> even if i change it to 240p the video won't play beyond the first frame
<sappheiros> (i.e. the 'preview' still image)
<sappheiros> ... then it cut to the final few frames
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In which browser? Problem is that there is no hw (gpu) acceleration in Linux browser at this time, cpu must do everything. If you could get the video url you could run it in Vlc (which has hw acceleration)
<lubot> aircyclone was added by: aircyclone
#lubuntu 2018-12-30
<WishBoy> https://lubuntu.net
<WishBoy> https://lubuntu.me
<WishBoy> why two domains?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> lubuntu.me is the official website
<WishBoy> oh thanks, the .net get the first position in google ranking
<WishBoy> nice SEO for .net hehehe
<WishBoy> N0um3n0 cya
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @WishBoy [<WishBoy> N0um3n0 cya], 😉
<ShellcatZero> Does anyone know why a live cd would fail to boot with "Failed to load image \EFI\BOOT\grubx64.efi: Invalid Parameter"?
<ShellcatZero> This is the 18.04 live cd
<lubot> <teward001> yeah it means that the ISO didn't write properly and the EFI is invalid
<lubot> <teward001> but that's atypical.
<lubot> <teward001> ShellcatZero: ^
<lubot> jon robson was added by: jon robson
<lubot> <jon robson> HI. I installed 18.10 on an old dell inspiron 1300 - 32 bit. The CD player is not working on this image. I have Ubuntu restricted extras installed. Tried clementine and rhythmbox but no joy. The drive is appearing when I type lshw. Any ideas?
<diogenes_> jon robson, try vlc
<lubot> <jon robson> Tried that also but the drive did not appear. Album wasn't accessible!!
<diogenes_> jon robson, then open deadbeef and drag and drop the audio files in there
<diogenes_> if they don't play then right click and convert to mp3
<lubot> <jon robson> The CD doesn't appear at all. Tried several albums, nothing working. This was never a problem with other lubuntu images. Just tried this one for lxqt
<diogenes_> oh i see, maybe something is with the cd drive? tried to clean the cd lense?
<diogenes_> BUT extremely careful
<lubot> <jon robson> Good idea. Never thought of that! I'll give it a try!
<lubot> <jon robson> No joy. The CD is spinning the disc constantly but not reading the album.
<diogenes_> jon robson. have you tied a different cd?
<lubot> <jon robson> Yep. Tried four. The drive is showing with all functionality - cdr, dvdr, etc. Not actually doing anything. There appears to be a bug as I had mint on it only 2 days ago and drive worked fine.
<diogenes_> jon robson, is the kernel the same version? maybe it's the kernel
<lubot> <jon robson> Aha! That cud be it. How do I check that as I remember at one point seeing kernel 4.18 while ubuntu 18.04 install on another laptop was 4.15 or so.
<diogenes_> you can check the kernel on the release notes on the website
<diogenes_> or: uname -r
<diogenes_> in terminal
<lubot> <jon robson> But f if theres an issue chow do I downgrade.
<diogenes_> you install it and then just install another kernel
<diogenes_> and that's it
<lubot> <jon robson> You mean reinstall the image in full?
<diogenes_> what do you mean? i didn't get it? what OS you're running nnow?
<lubot> <jon robson> Lubuntu 18.10. My Ubuntu was on a 64 bit. I am using a 32 bit 18.10 image now but was just referring to diferent kernels on the Ubuntu 18.04 and the lubuntu 18.10 images that I have.
<diogenes_> jon robson, i'd not recommend 32 bit isos, they are not getting as much support nowadays
<lubot> <teward001> why're you using a 32bit 18.10 image if you have a 64bit system
<lubot> <teward001> just asking.
<lubot> <teward001> use 64bit if you have 64bit support
<lubot> <teward001> 32bit ISOs are dead now from hereon out
<lubot> <jon robson> Ya. I have a really old 32 bit dell from 2001. It runs lubuntu well. I gave the 5
<lubot> <jon robson> I gave my 64 bit lenovo to my daughter afafter gietting her a drawing pad for Christmas. It needed windows to run drivers so I am left with my old 32 bit. Looks like I am gonna have to let it go now. 😭😭😭
<lubot> <AceHW> @jon robson [I gave my 64 bit lenovo to my daughter afafter gietting her a drawing pad for Ch …], Some distros based on Debian have official 32bit versions.  ... I use MX linux, but how much ram does it have?
<lubot> <jon robson> I put 2GB in. That is the max it will hold. 60GB hard drive. I just use need email, libreoffice, browser and telegram really. Just liaten to cds when typing. I'm old. Lol!!
<lubot> <jon robson> @AceHW [Some distros based on Debian have official 32bit versions.  ... I use MX linux, but …], I might give it a try. Is it latex?
<lubot> <jon robson> @AceHW [Some distros based on Debian have official 32bit versions.  ... I use MX linux, but …], Is it lxqt?
<lubot> <AceHW> @jon robson [Is it lxqt?], XFCE
<lubot> <AceHW> There's Knoppix, but that's mainly meant to be booted from a flash drive
<lubot> <jon robson> I generally use a flash drive. I'll give mx a try. thanks.
<lubot> <AceHW> @AceHW [There's Knoppix, but that's mainly meant to be booted from a flash drive], It uses LXDE by default
<lubot> <AceHW> Hmm. I feel there was a bit of miscommunication going on there
<lubot> <jon robson> For installation that is. My cd drive isn't workin n this image so hopefully mx will sort that
<lubot> <jon robson> Installed mx linux. Drive not working. Looks like my drive is busted. Thanks for help anyway. New lap it is then
#lubuntu 2019-12-23
<lubot> <plyr0> @emrekayamix [Breaking up after 1.5 gb], Lubuntu.me? Also 19.10 is latest
<lubot> <emrekayamix> whats site lubuntu.me and lubuntu.net ?
<lubot> <emrekayamix> why two different sites
<guiverc> Lubuntu.me is the official Lubuntu site, if you're unsure about any flavor site go to ubuntu.com and look there (eg. https://ubuntu.com/download/flavours)
<guiverc> fyi: there are more than 2 sites offering Lubuntu for download if you ask google... (some only show in specific language searches)
<guiverc> (fyi: I wasn't thinking of official mirrors in my last comment; we cannot really control what people say/offer online)
<lubot> <emrekayamix> thanks forever lubuntu!
<lubot> <emrekayamix> which is the latest stable version
<lubot> <emrekayamix> 19.10 and 20.04 ?
<guiverc> 19.10; or the 2019-October release (releases are year.month in format)
<guiverc> 20.04 is the current development version, set for release in 2020-April
<lubot> <emrekayamix> your advice
<guiverc> 19.10 is the latest stable release; so I'd suggest that.  The lubuntu manual (https://manual.lubuntu.me/) assumes you're on stable (19.10), you can use all support sites (some eg. askubu don't allow ubuntu+1 or 20.04)
<lubot> <devikri> @guiverc [<guiverc> 19.10 is the latest stable release; so I'd suggest that.  The lubuntu …], Do Lubuntu users from all over the world only 85?
<guiverc> 85?
<lubot> <devikri> @guiverc [<guiverc> 85?], are there more ?
<guiverc> sorry I don't understand your question
<lubot> <devikri> i mean, is there more lubuntu user around the world ?
<lubot> <devikri> in this support group only 85
<lubot> <kc2bez> There are 85 in the Telegram channel but the Telegram channel is bridged to IRC and Matrix
<guiverc> I see only 69 users in the room connected to IRC currently; but most don't use telegram, nor do most use IRC.  Most users just download & use it ..
<lubot> <kc2bez> Many just join the support channel when they need support, they don't necessarily stay connected.
<lubot> <devikri> @kc2bez [Many just join the support channel when they need support, they don't necessaril …], owh okay thx, and sorry for the fool question
<lubot> <kc2bez> No problem
<guiverc> no such thing as a fool question, asking questions is the only way we learn :)
<lubot> <emrekayamix> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/VKYRHce.jpg
<lubot> <emrekayamix> same error
<lubot> <emrekayamix> It doesn't go down after 1.5 Gb
<lubot> <emrekayamix> there is a bug in the server
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Index of /lubuntu/releases/19.10/release … http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/19.10/release/
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Use torrent 👆🏽
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @emrekayamix [It doesn't go down after 1.5 Gb], You could use wget.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I just did a "wget http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/eoan/release/lubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso" and it works fine.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 606x1280) https://i.imgur.com/817wf8o.jpg
<bea19> Hi does someone know Parcellite?
<bea19> I have a little problem...
<lubot> <teward001> parcellite as in the clipboard manager?  Hasn't that been unmaintained since 2017?
<bea19> Yes
<bea19> the clipboard manager
<bea19> I dont know much
<bea19> I have a problem because i absolutley need to recover an item in history
<bea19> but it only keeps the last 25
<bea19> at first I thought I was in big trouble
<bea19> but I think it's in the local-share-parcellite-history file
<bea19> but I don't know how to read that file
<bea19> I tried to open it with Leafpad
<bea19> but not working (only says Parcellite History file and shows nothing)
<guiverc> bea19, if you know where the file is; use `file /path/file` to work out what type of file it is, it may provide clues as to how you can use it
<bea19> ok I try
<bea19> .local/share/parcellite/history: data
<bea19> it's a data file
<bea19> so what next? :)
<tomreyn> "strings" may help if its text
<bea19> is that a command?
<bea19> sorry, I am a beginner
<tomreyn> yes
<bea19> so I type strings /path/file in terminal?
<tomreyn> yes
<tomreyn> strings .local/share/parcellite/history
<tomreyn> or rather:
<tomreyn> strings ~/.local/share/parcellite/history
<bea19> Yes, It works!
<bea19> But something strange...
<bea19> It shows more than 25, but not all of them
<bea19> Can i do something like "all strings" ?
<bea19> I need it to show all
<bea19> maybe "strings full" ?
<bea19> It shows 30, so 5 more
<bea19> Actually no sorry Im wrong, it shows the same (25)
<tomreyn> bea19: are those missing ones shorter than 4 characters?
<bea19> no
<bea19> they are just older
<bea19> chronologically
<bea19> older
<tomreyn> chances are they're lost then
<bea19> that's why it doesn't show then anymore
<bea19> there is nothing else i can try?
<bea19> please
<bea19> maybe a log somewhere
<tomreyn> i don't know the software, so can't tell for sure
<bea19> who knows the software?
<tomreyn> it's probably open source. and the developers do.
<bea19> the thing is I never cleared the history
<bea19> so this makes me think it could be possible
<bea19> wouldn't it be strange the items just get deleted without me having cleared the history?
<bea19> so you say i write to the developers?
<tomreyn> it's a clipboard manager. you should never have expected it to persist data for you in the first place.
<bea19> I thought that was the whole point of a clipboard manager...
<bea19> to not get the copied items lost
<bea19> looks like I was wrong
<bea19> :(
<tomreyn> anyways, i'm convinced it is gone. but you don't need to rely on me.
<bea19> But thank you, you were helpful
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<bea19> why are you convinced?
<tomreyn> this software seems to store its data in this file you identified, ~/.local/share/parcellite/history. it probably won't keep the data elsewhere. and it's not in there.
<tomreyn> so it seems logical to assume that the missing data is gone
<bea19> that command you said (strings) are you sure it shows everything?
<tomreyn> it will also not have been saved in a a different file, so there is probably no use in looking for the data on the raw disk
<tomreyn> i'm sure that strings does *not* show everything by default. you can read its man page and learn how to make it display more
<tomreyn> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> also     strings --help    may already suffice.
<bea19> Ok, looks complicated, but I will try
<bea19> Thanks
<bea19> lubot: should I thank you too, or are you a bot? :)
<tomreyn> it's unlikely that the missing strings is stored in a different format than those others it found, though, and you said it's not shorter than 4 characters, so it's unlikely that "strings" will be able to get you those other missing strings.
<tomreyn> its a bot
<bea19> aha :)
<tomreyn> and so is ubottu
<bea19> Ok, my mistake. But it would have been REALLY NICE if developers made it clear that older items get deleted even if we do not clear history!!!
<bea19> I bet many other people made my same wrong assumption...
<bea19> At least us beginners...
<bea19> :)
<tomreyn> i agree, this would be good to point out, to prevent this situation. i have not studieid it's documentation to check whether that's the case, though.
<tomreyn> apparently there is a 'Persistent History' setting on its "Behavior Tab" in preferences. "Adds a list that is permanent and never goes away."
<bea19> Yes, that should be default behavior!! :)
<bea19> Changing subject, where can you buy online (l)ubuntu notebooks with italian-keyboard?
<bea19> Are there official ubuntu-notebooks?
<bea19> Where does the ubuntu community buy the hardware from?
<bea19> "Sad news for fans of official Ubuntu merchandise: the Ubuntu Shop has closed down!"
<guiverc> i don't think there is anyplace specific; I buy second hand from a local recycler, they come with ubuntu installed too :)   A few companies do sell ubuntu (or flavors) installed on new devices
<bea19> There is no other?
<bea19> With italian keyboard?
<bea19> I see some on foreign ecommerce sites, but not with italian keyboard
<guiverc> can't help there sorry;  UK & DE suppliers I'm aware of, no clue on italian keyboards sorry
<bea19> can you please tell me anyways
<bea19> (the uk & de suppliers)
<bea19> maybe I can ask them to put italian keytboard?
<bea19> can the local recycler change the keyboard?
<guiverc> UK I was thinking of https://www.entroware.com/store/, but sorry when I said local I meant local to me (melb au) - you'd have to check your local recyclers
<bea19> ok, that's pretty far for me, aha :)
<bea19> thanks
<bea19> It's strange they don't care about us Italians, we are many, 60 million...
<guiverc> https://www.tuxedocomputers.com/  is possibly who I was thinking of in DE;  I've heard better things about entroware (UK) though
<bea19> Is it difficult to change the keyboard of a notebook?
<bea19> Were there ever official ubuntu notebooks? (before the store closed)
<guiverc> i can't really advise sorry, i've changed a few keyboards on thinkpads (ibm/lenovo) & latitudes (dell) but I believe the ease will vary on model of device - getting replacement keyboard is I suspect largest issue
<bea19> OK, I see...
<bea19> Definitely better if it comes right away with the right keyboard...
<bea19> But nobody cares about us Italians... :(
<bea19> :)
<guiverc> not that I'm aware of .. dell, hp, lenovo & some big make sell ubuntu on devices - but locally trying to find one would be impossible, usually you need to order (IF you can find web page)
<bea19> Yes Delll I saw had, but not for Italy...
<tomreyn> bea19: dell can usually offer them with italian keyboards, though it may not be available through the online customization utility
<tomreyn> possibly only B2B, though
<bea19> But I once read an article that said they didn't do them for Italy
<bea19> I mean with Ubuntu
<tomreyn> https://pilot.search.dell.com/laptops/ubuntu
<bea19> They force us on Windows
<tomreyn> "Tastiera interna italiano (non retroilluminata)"
<tomreyn> oh this search doesn't actually work
<tomreyn> you need to search manually for "ubuntu", then you'll find 17 models
<bea19> Ok I take a look, hopefully they changed, thankyou
<bea19> Grazie :)
<tomreyn> it seems to be a matter of luck whether it lists the windows ones or the ubuntu ones as a result of this search
<bea19> When you search from the dellitalian website it gives ZERO results... :(
<bea19> Ok maybe found some...
<bea19> Thank you all & good night- buona notte :)
<tomreyn> https://www.dell.com/it-it/shop/notebook-dell/sr/laptops/ubuntu?appliedRefinements=9964
<tomreyn> unfortunately intel only
<bea19> amd is better?
<tomreyn> amd integrated graphics are faster than intels',a dn i wouldn't want a dedicated graphics card on a laptop, it just drives up heat and price
<bea19> also dell is expensive
<tomreyn> a dn -> and
#lubuntu 2019-12-24
<bea19> :)
<bea19> lubuntu is better than ubuntu even on more powerful compters
<bea19> Ok, ZZzzz falling asleep, thanks again for all
<bea19> :)
<tomreyn> another option could be to couple a tablet computer with an italian keyboard
<tomreyn> oh
#lubuntu 2019-12-25
<qih> Using Lubuntu Latest on AMD64, I am unable to allow the transfer of Data via USB from my Samsung J2 Mobile to this Lubuntu machine, using MTP or JMTPFS. Is there a definitive method to do this?
<diogenes_> qih, on connecting the phone to pc, it should ask you if you want to allow data transfer on your phone.
<qih> Yes, and I say 'yes'
<diogenes_> and are you able to browse the files in the file manager?
<qih> No, I get a 'file manager' UI box, select OK, then PCMan loads, into mtp://SAMSUNG_SAMSUNG_Android_9c45f092/ ... but it just then hangs.
<tomreyn> maybe enable developer mode on the phone, it may provide better feedback
<tomreyn> if you can't work out those 'high level' protocols, there's also adb.
<diogenes_> qih, maybe try a different file manager.
<qih> I am not sure if I can access 'Developer' mode on the J2, looking ...
<qih> diogenes_, OK will do ...
<tomreyn> and / or try from a CLI using gio, starting with    gio mount --list
<qih> tomreyn, Volume(0): SAMSUNG Android
<qih>   Type: GProxyVolume (GProxyVolumeMonitorMTP)
<qih>   Mount(0): SAMSUNG Android -> mtp://SAMSUNG_SAMSUNG_Android_9c45f092/
<qih>     Type: GProxyShadowMount (GProxyVolumeMonitorMTP)
<qih> Mount(1): mtp -> mtp://SAMSUNG_SAMSUNG_Android_9c45f092/
<qih>   Type: GDaemonMount
<qih> Drone 'quieted' me, mea culpa
<qih> tomreyn, Ran that cmd => https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2FjDYrc754/
<tomreyn> yes, looks like you ran it
<qih> I seem to have the device mounted but the file manager/system still cannot access the device
<tomreyn> i already told you all i know about this, i'm afraid, can't guide you through debugging this.
<qih> OK no worries, googling/testing
<tomreyn> but you could read up on those commands, and teach yourself how to test whether you can access the data from the CLI where you can get proper error messages.
<tomreyn> and once you have error messages, you can run web searches on those and then maybe find a solution.
<qih> I know that connecting Android > Ubuntu sometimes is squirrely, this is just daft.
<qih> tomreyn, Will do.
<tomreyn> good luck
<qih> ta
<rozelli> hai gais thanks so much for such a wonderful operating system
<rozelli> My family has been using lubuntu for years, the kids also
<Serj> Hello, i have couple of questions related to the Lubuntu 64bit.
<Serj> is anyone available?
<Serj> Alright, i was just wondering, my RAM is 4gb (3.88 usable), Intel CPU 1037U @ 1.80GHz 1.80 GHz, and 64bit operating system and 64 bit based processor. will this OS work well on my laptop? I don't want any breaking that happened with my computer, it was 32bit and 1gb ram, it was installing fine than in the middle of the installation the screen
<Serj> crashed and now it's making 3 beeps when i open it, but i will send that to be fixed, I don't want this to happen with my laptop too.
<Serj> I will stay and wait here for couple of minutes, till some people answer.
<Serj> hmm, no one.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey!
<Serj> finally, someone.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah lubuntu should be fine on those speca.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *specs
<Serj> but not on my 1gb ram computer
<Serj> ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Make sure you download latest 19.10 release from lubuntu.me
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Serj [<Serj> but not on my 1gb ram computer], It should be fine.
<Serj> 19.10?
<Serj> it actually didnt
<Serj> it's in coma
<Serj> 3 beeps lel
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [It should be fine.], I'd like to have more info about how and what went wrong.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Serj [<Serj> 3 beeps lel], Laptop model?
<Serj> well, there are 2 things that could cause it: 1. it's not 1gb ram, its 516gb (or with the 500 one), or idk it couldnt handle
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Serj [<Serj> 19.10?], Lubuntu versions are numbered as yy.mm
<Serj> my laptop is toshiba, my computers display screen its written Acer so its acer
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So 19.10 means it was released in October 2019
<Serj> ow im downloading 18.04.3 lel
<Serj> oops
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Serj [<Serj> my laptop is toshiba, my computers display screen its written Acer so its …], Specs of the system on which it failed?
<Serj> i really dont know, it's 10+ years old my dad bought it
<Serj> many years
<Serj> did you leave?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. Lite. Tho it would be good to know the specs and investigate it. Lubuntu should run fine mostly. @guiverc here has tested on systems older than that.
<Serj> ill see if there are old papers of the computer
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Serj [<Serj> ow im downloading 18.04.3 lel], 18.04 has lxde desktop. Lubuntu shifted to lxqt from 18.10. lxde will be out of date soon. Better you download 19.10 now and upgrade to 20.04 when it arrives. It will have 3 years of support.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, !ask
<Serj> okay captain
<The_LoudSpeaker> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^^ Serj:
<Serj> alrighty, my bad
<The_LoudSpeaker> Its okay
<Serj> i am so unlucky, if another person tested on older versions than i was very unlucky lol that it failed. i didnt find any papers tho of the computer, does it be written on the back of the display r smthing the spects?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Is it a pc or a laptop?
<Serj> the old one is normal pc, the one with 4gb ram is a laptop (im using rn)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> For the pc, you can open the cpu cover and check the processor, ram, etc.
<Serj> ow yeah, im not doing that, forget about it. i did that 5 times to solve the 3 beeps, naaah.
<Serj> im scared tho
<Serj> i have couple of questions:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Shoot them. :)
<Serj> wt, shift+enter doesnt do... sorry. so, 1. can i play minecraft? 2. can i use steam? 3. can i use discord? 4. can i use exe files?
<Serj> normal exe, not files. idk why i said files.
<Serj> why is there <The_LoudSpeaker> ? this is so confusing
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 1. You can. Google search on how to play minecraft on ubuntu/linux.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 2. You can. You have to enable the i386 architecture. … run `sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386; sudo apt update` … a `sudo apt full-upgrade` probably wouldn't hurt. … Then `sudo apt install steam-installer`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 3. Yes you can. Again, google search.
<Serj> wooh, the second one looks confusing
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 4. Yes you can. Just do `sudo apt install wine` in last step mentioned on step 2.
<Serj> is there like a forum that says the same thing you said? cause you know, if i leave these will go away.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Serj [<Serj> wooh, the second one looks confusing], What part is hard? I can explain again.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Serj [<Serj> is there like a forum that says the same thing you said? cause you know, …], This chat is logged. You can always search for your nick in the backlog. :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will send the link to where its log in a min.
<Serj> so these are the steps: You can. You have to enable the i386 architecture. … run `sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386; sudo apt update` … a `sudo apt full-upgrade` probably wouldn't hurt. … Then `sudo apt install steam-installer` do `sudo apt install wine` in last step
<Serj> i copy pasted so some issues lol
<Serj> sorry
<The_LoudSpeaker> You see 2 The_LoudSpeaker's coz this chat is bridged to telegram. I was using telegram.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Don't copy paste.
<Serj> ow
<Serj> sorry
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will tell what to do:
<The_LoudSpeaker> Run this in terminal.
<The_LoudSpeaker> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386; sudo apt update
<The_LoudSpeaker> sudo apt full-upgrade
<Serj> seperatly?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup.
<Serj> is it the same from above that i sent?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Each message I sent is a separate command
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup. Same.
<The_LoudSpeaker> sudo apt install steam-installer
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ this is the last command
<Serj> so all that was for installing steam?
<The_LoudSpeaker> This command will be a bit long and need you to download and wait for a while while it runs. Sometimes you will think it has stopped. But it hasn't mostly. Just search for it in your task manager.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah. That's all for steam.
<Serj> i just put it in the terminal without installing like the actual steam file?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah ra. This command will install all needed files.
<Serj> okay, what's next
<The_LoudSpeaker> You want to use exe files?
<Serj> can I?
<The_LoudSpeaker> You can. With some tweaks.
<Serj> if it requires additional stuff than no, ill go with the terminal
<Serj> WINE?
<Serj> to run exe files
<The_LoudSpeaker> Fullform is "Wine Is Not an Emulator"
<Serj> so, what was the other one for?
<Serj> which is longer
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah once wine is Installed, you can run exe files from terminal using "wine /path/to/file.exe"
<Serj> okay, so the second one is for wine
<Serj> ?
<Serj> which is long
<The_LoudSpeaker> What long? For exe files, wine is the only way. It is the tweak that I am talking about.
<The_LoudSpeaker> You can install wine from terminal itself.
<Serj> okay say that too
<Serj> :D
<The_LoudSpeaker> Same as for steam. Just put wine in place of steam-installer in the last step.
<Serj> do i need wifi for this terminal>
<Serj> ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You need internet.
<Serj> okay, i have 1 more question.
<Serj> what are the chances that the installation would fail?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Very less.
<Serj> what can cause to fail?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Maybe wrong iso download. Always check for md5 hash after downloading isos using http(s) links.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Or bad installation media.
<Serj> md5 hash?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Use a decent good usb.
<The_LoudSpeaker> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ place where this chat is logged.
<Serj> ooh, that verifying is long steps
<The_LoudSpeaker> It is.
<Serj> my usb is 'Verbatim' 8gb storage
<The_LoudSpeaker> But is optional. It is recommended but not compulsary.
<Serj> but if i downloaded it from the official website, why would it be wrong?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Your usb size is more than enough. But I don't know about the company verbatim.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Someone might have messed up with your connection. Or your ISP's. Afterall it is the internet. Anything could go wrong. ;)
<Serj> well, idk either but it looks like they prorvided digital media solutions to customers for over 40 years.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ah. So it should be fine.
<Serj> that's what the website says
<Serj> should I do it? now im using Windows 10 cracked
<Serj> pirated*
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, verification of md5 is fairly easy on windows also, if you have 7zip Installed. It has verification options in the right click menu itself.
<Serj> im lost
<Serj> what should i do
<The_LoudSpeaker> 1. Download the iso.
<The_LoudSpeaker> 2. Download and install 7zio for windows.
<The_LoudSpeaker> 3. Just right click on iso and then browse through some options and you will find md5 related option. Select it. It will calculate and display the hash value. Compare it with the one given on our website.
<The_LoudSpeaker> * 7zip
<Serj> no, like i mean, should i put the Lubuntu on my laptop?
<The_LoudSpeaker> You should.
<The_LoudSpeaker> If you feel your current operating system is hard and slow on your laptop
<Serj> ow, but i dont. btw i wrote the 3 steps down for the verification
<Serj> so, linux is for slow computerS?
<Serj> so, linux is for slow computers?
<The_LoudSpeaker> And you are patient enough to learn a few things while adjusting to linux.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Nope. Linux is for better users. :P
<Serj> -_-
<Serj> can i use microsoft word? i have a dvd that has from 2007 to 2016
<The_LoudSpeaker> It has low requirements than windows so it works like a charm on systems with limited resources
<The_LoudSpeaker> You can use libreoffice. Free microsoft office alternative.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Or you can use word through wine.
<Serj> can i run files from dvds and usbs?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Or you can use the online version of MS word. It is free.
<Serj> but i cant use it from the dvd?
<The_LoudSpeaker> You can run files from dvds and usbs
<The_LoudSpeaker> *media files.
<Serj> i couldnt do that on tiny core lol, when i put it on my old computer
<The_LoudSpeaker> You have ms word installation dvd probably. Can't install from that i am afraid.
<Serj> :(
<The_LoudSpeaker> *ms office
<Serj> now what
<The_LoudSpeaker> You can use online version. It is office 365. Better than 2016/2007
<The_LoudSpeaker> What what?
<Serj> i need to wait 2 hours
<The_LoudSpeaker> Why? Slow download?
<Serj> my wifi is poopipoopoo
<Serj> atleast im using eaglenet
<Serj> atleast im using eagleget
<The_LoudSpeaker> You can use torrent.
<Serj> (but thats unsafe)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Lol! No. That's a myth.
<Serj> 250mb is already downloaded, i wont close it lel
<Serj> i dont want to lose my laptop, promise i wont
<The_LoudSpeaker> They are unsafe only if you use torrents for pirated stuff like movies and songs. Lubuntu's torrent is 100% safe. I guarantee you.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I can't promise that. I don't know your laptop or neither am I doing changes to it.
<Serj> ill go with eagleget now
<Serj> ow god
<The_LoudSpeaker> What's your laptop model again?
<Serj> Toshiba
<The_LoudSpeaker> If it is something I have tested lubuntu before. I can probably help with any problems you face.
<Serj> even with 3 beeps?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Exact specs please? There are tons of toshiba laptops.
<Serj> i wish i could send pictures
<Serj> give me 2min
<The_LoudSpeaker> You won't always end up with 3 beeps on every system.
<The_LoudSpeaker> You can send pictures if you use telegram
<The_LoudSpeaker> Join this chat on telegram. :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Or you can use something like Imgur
<The_LoudSpeaker> To upload images and then send its link here.
<Serj> i had telegram, i removed it later
<Serj> is there like a telegram lite
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, 250mb is a small fraction. Iso is 1.5 gb approx
<Serj> 1.6gb
<The_LoudSpeaker> You can use telegram on web.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Out of curiosity, where are you from?
<Serj> why?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Curiosity. Thats all.
<The_LoudSpeaker> No worries if you don't want to reveal
<Serj> im anonymous
<The_LoudSpeaker> :)
<Serj> kinda
<Serj> you should be happy
<Serj> im installing telegram for you
<Serj> Processor:  CeleronR CPU 1037U @ 1.80GHz  1.80GHz
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks?
<Serj> Installed RAM: 4.00GB (0.27 usable)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Your specs look fine. Shouldn't be a problem imo.
<Serj> System type: 64-bit operating system, x64-based processor
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also mr anonymous, i know you are from Asia. ;)
<Serj> aaaand telegram is installed
<Serj> you hacker
<The_LoudSpeaker> I can even tell the city.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I didn't want to intrude, you provoked me. :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> See you on the other side. (Telegram) link is in channel topic
<Serj> okay what's the telegram link
<Serj> ow okay
<Serj> cya
<lubot> SerjSev was added by: SerjSev
<lubot> <SerjSev> I'm here
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hii
<lubot> <SerjSev> Hello
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Downloaded iso?
<lubot> <SerjSev> Still
<lubot> <SerjSev> Wait, you're The-LoudSpeaker?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<lubot> <SerjSev> Or you were just reading our chat -_-
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I wasn't
<lubot> <SerjSev> Ow okay, you are
<lubot> <SerjSev> I scrolled up and saw
<lubot> <SerjSev> 399mb downloaded
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I can prove it. By telling your city if you want me to. ;)
<lubot> <SerjSev> We're close
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [399mb downloaded], Still a long way to go. I am going to bed. Do the install. Fairly easy. You can read up our manual while iso downloads. if you need any help, ask here. Someone will help sooner or later.
<lubot> <SerjSev> Ow ik, just flash to usb with rufus, than shut down laptop plug usb click F2 do some setting stuff (ik what), and than shut down with saving, than click F12 and BAM, magic.
<lubot> <SerjSev> Okay gn!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [Ow ik, just flash to usb with rufus, than shut down laptop plug usb click F2 do …], Exactly.
 * The_LoudSpeaker goes to sleep
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I forgot, you can tag me for queries if you have any problems. By typing @ and my nick. I will reply when I wake up and i am free.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Bye.
 * The_LoudSpeaker goes to sleep. Wtf! again?
<lubot> <SerjSev> Cya, gn!
<DeadPi> hi
<DeadPi> nothing going on here? :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @DeadPi [<DeadPi> nothing going on here? :D], A lot is!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just not at this moment
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It would help if they actually stayed
#lubuntu 2019-12-26
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/xtK3VrA.jpg
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> Fsck Required, is it possible to do it on recovery mode?
<guiverc> @Maria Andrea, I'd suggest booting a 'live' media (eg. Lubuntu install media) and run it from there https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
 * guiverc fsck is limited unless fs (file-system) is not being used; by using 'live' media it'll not be in use; it's why it tried & had to stop asking you to do it manually in your pic
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> Checking
<guiverc> also note commands are NOT required; you can use KDE Partition Manager (found in modern Lubuntu's; you didn't give your release) to check file system, if you're not familiar with commands
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev done with the installation?
<lubot> <SerjSev> No, i chose to do it this way: First, I will get a 16gb usb and put system backup on it in case it failed, and than i will install the OS.
<lubot> <SerjSev> @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> As you like.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Btw if you are buying external disks for backup, I'd suggest buy a ssd if you can.
<lubot> <SerjSev> No, I'm planning to buy a normal usb putting the backup in it, and than if the Lubuntu worked i will give the usb to my dad so he would use it for his stuff.
<lubot> <SerjSev> Btw the file is downloaded, i downloaded it yesterday.
<lubot> <SerjSev> Though I didn't know how to check if it's fully downloaded
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [Though I didn't know how to check if it's fully downloaded], Eagleget gives you a notification AFAIK.
<lubot> <SerjSev> Ow so i shouldn't do that thing with the 7zip to verify if it's downloaded without any situations, but EagleGet said it was fully downloaded so it's a success on that!
<lubot> <SerjSev> @ram
<lubot> <SerjSev> (Photo, 234x53) https://i.imgur.com/v12RIYo.jpg is this the correct size?
<lubot> <SerjSev> @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<lubot> <SerjSev> yey
<lubot> <SerjSev> Hey, look i chose to put the recovery on my usb. Do you have a software to put the iso on a cd? @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Rufus?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But i m afraid iso size would be larger than CD.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Use usb only for installing. Recommended
<lubot> <SerjSev> My cd is like 4gb
<lubot> <SerjSev> The file is 1.6 gb
<lubot> <SerjSev> @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Then give it a try.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And woah! CDs are that huge?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I had only a 700 something mb one. Many years ago.
<lubot> <SerjSev> Okay, but how do i do it? I cant open the cd slot while its shut down. Should i put the dvd in, than shut down and than when i go to the f12 the cd starts turning and does its thing?
<lubot> <SerjSev> Yeah i have 700mb too
<lubot> <SerjSev> But that wouldn't work
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah put the cd in and then restart.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Go to bios while rebooting.
<lubot> <SerjSev> Okay
<lubot> <SerjSev> Rufus only works with usb
<lubot> <SerjSev> @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <SerjSev> Ill check if there's a guide online
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [Rufus only works with usb], Then try etcher.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Etcher might work.
<lubot> <SerjSev> Okay
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Things are much easier in linux with dd.
<lubot> <SerjSev> I checked the guide on the web, it needed the windows image burner, but i dont have that so i will try with etcher
<lubot> <SerjSev> + the recovery will take a long time lel
<lubot> <SerjSev> But it'll be worth
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [+ the recovery will take a long time lel], Just recover important files. Whole system backup is not needed. You won't be returning to windows if all goes well.
<lubot> <SerjSev> If it doesnt go well, i need the usb to recover system
<lubot> <SerjSev> Dude Etcher isn't working, everytime it's stopping at a %
<lubot> <SerjSev> @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Then google for something else. I don't remember names off the top of my head.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also honestly usb is just soo much convenient. Just borrow one from someone for installation na.
<lubot> <SerjSev> http://www.freeisoburner.com/ is this trustful?
<lubot> <SerjSev> i dont have any other usb
<lubot> <SerjSev> @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <SerjSev> the link i sent is like the usb one but for dvd, should I use it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Search gor unetbootin
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should work mostly.
<lubot> <SerjSev> https://unetbootin.github.io/
<lubot> <SerjSev> ?
<lubot> <SerjSev> @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That's the one.
<lubot> <SerjSev> hokie dokie
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> My first google search got me that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Learn to search bhaiya. Very useful.
<lubot> <SerjSev> i searched 'iso burn to dvd' the first like i said showed up
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am a bit busy rn.
<lubot> <SerjSev> okay
<lubot> <SerjSev> thats for usb too?!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Download and try for cd.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Might work.
<lubot> <SerjSev> download what
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [https://unetbootin.github.io/], This.
<lubot> <SerjSev> i downloadd that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Doesn't work?
<tomreyn> i don't think unetbootin can burn dvds
<lubot> <SerjSev> no
<tomreyn> wodim can, but it's CLI only
<lubot> <SerjSev> does windows have a cd burner?
<lubot> <SerjSev> when i checked the guide it does have, but i dont
<tomreyn> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-burn-a-dvd-on-windows#0
<lubot> <SerjSev> ywah i checked that
<lubot> <SerjSev> i dont have that option
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks! tomreyn
<lubot> <SerjSev> 'Windows Disc Image Burner'< i dont have this
<tomreyn> which windows version is this?
<lubot> <SerjSev> 10
<lubot> <SerjSev> https://jackstromberg.com/2018/01/windows-10-missing-windows-disc-image-burner-for-iso-files/ should i check this?
<tomreyn> i was just about to post this link, too
<tomreyn> so i'd say yes
<lubot> <SerjSev> found it
<lubot> <SerjSev> omg wtf
<lubot> <SerjSev> im clicking burn its just ejecting the disk?!
<lubot> <SerjSev> should i try this: https://www.imgburn.com/ or this http://www.freeisoburner.com/
<tomreyn> you know you make linux peoples' hearts bleed by making them help you do stuff in windows, right? ;-)
<lubot> <SerjSev> but im doing this TO USE LINUX
<tomreyn> personally i couldn't tell which of these could or could not work. i guess they probably both can, at leats the latter one (based on the latest release date only)
<lubot> <SerjSev> (Photo, 412x543) https://i.imgur.com/D4AJO9i.jpg should i change the settings or just click burn?
<tomreyn> i last used optical media about 10 years ago
<tomreyn> don't rmemeber
<tomreyn> but i guess it could work
<lubot> <SerjSev> agh fine whatever, i have the best choice.
<lubot> <SerjSev> ill buy a like 4gb/6gb usb with the FreeLace that i will buy
<lubot> <SerjSev> this dvd thing is just too complicated
<lubot> <SerjSev> (Photo, 640x507) https://i.imgur.com/O89fPPl.jpg ahh this is almost finished
<lubot> <SerjSev> @The_LoudSpeaker look, if lubuntu doesnt work and i have the recovery usb, how can i use the usb to go back to windows?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [@The_LoudSpeaker look, if lubuntu doesnt work and i have the recovery usb, how c …], Just boot from it.
<lubot> <SerjSev> Ow, i do the same way i did with lubuntu?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<lubot> <SerjSev> I thought u do like ALT+F10/F12 and than there is an option to reinstall windows
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Won't be there when you wipe the hdd while installing lubuntu
<lubot> <SerjSev> Aa ok, so the recovery is like an iso of windows 10 but in a usb?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Kinda
<lubot> <SerjSev> Kinda?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Kind of.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Simillar
<lubot> <SerjSev> Well you said kinda, that means something is different 🤔
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Something is same also. :)
<lubot> <SerjSev> So you think Lubuntu will work on my laptop?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am sure it will. :)
<lubot> <SerjSev> Owh that smily face...
<lubot> <SerjSev> A . and after that a smily face...
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 wxl : Wierd container find (more like sudo and su find but anyway) : … on `lxc exec focal-dev -- sudo --user ubuntu --login` the gui apps work.  … But they don't if I do a `lxc exec focal-dev -- su --login ubuntu`
<theos> hi
<theos> nautilus isnt showing thumbnails in 18.04. it used to show on my previous system. how do i fix it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @theos check nautilus preferences. there should be an option for that.
<theos> The_LoudSpeaker i did but its not working
<The_LoudSpeaker> ask in #ubuntu
<The_LoudSpeaker> maybe someone know there
<The_LoudSpeaker> *knows
<theos> ok thanks
<lubot> <SerjSev> So, The good news is that i did the recovery in my usb. The bad news is, I didnt buy the new usb for the iso file, because my dad said we'll buy it on monday.
<lubot> <SerjSev> @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <SerjSev> there's also a catch, i will try and check the empty dvds that i have if they will work, maybe they're old and etc that's why it's not burning the iso file on it.
<The_LoudSpeaker> thats good. I will be here only. tag me when you do the installation.
<lubot> <SerjSev> okay
<lubot> <SerjSev> yeah... these dvds that i have arent for burning iso files, probably ill wait for the usb.
<Meridian> yup, intelligence outpace something
<Meridian> merry christmas to america i'm bit belated
<lubot> <SerjSev> Merry Christmas to you too
<The_LoudSpeaker> they said america. :P
<lubot> <SerjSev> my christmas was on Tuesday, 2 days ago
<lubot> <SerjSev> well, it's yesterday
<lubot> <SerjSev> but we do it on Tuesday midnight
<lubot> <SerjSev> just like New Yeas
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [@teward001 wxl : Wierd container find (more like sudo and su find but anyway) : …], again, `sudo` and `su` aren't the same thing
<lubot> <teward001> that explains the behavior differences
<playerone> Merry Christmas
<Guest97800> Hello
<Guest97800> Hello
<wxl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest97800> I have an old computer with a single core processor and 512MB RAM memory. Is there any lubuntu distribution I could install?
<wxl> 32 bit?
<Guest97800> Yes, 32 bits
<wxl> then you will need 18.04, for which support ends next april
<wxl> and 32 bit packages are being removed from the current archive, so 32 bit in general has a limited lifespan for ubuntu derivatives
<wxl> also with 512 you won't be able to do much on the modern web
<Guest97800> I have tried to install Ubuntu desktop 16.04.6 i386 but it runs too slow.
<wxl> yeah lubuntu is the lightest out of all of them, so it's going to be your best bet
#lubuntu 2019-12-27
<Guest16313> Buenas, estoy intentando instalar Ubuntu 19.10 y después de poner los datos de usuario me sale el siguiente error:
<Guest16313> Instalación Fallida
<Guest16313> Error Boost.Python en el proceso "unpackfs".
<Guest16313> Command '['mount', '/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs', '/tmp/tmp05sr4k90/filesystem', '-t', 'squashfs', '-o', 'loop']' returned non-zero exit status 32.
<Guest16313> None
<Guest16313> Traceback:
<Guest16313> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rGctSKWZ8D/
<guiverc> Sorry Guest16313 I only understand english; but did you verify your downloaded ISO? https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0 and then write to install-media (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck which is the Check disc for defects option in https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.3/installation.html)
<guiverc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList is a list of channels available (Lubuntu is an official flavor thus you can use the Local (non-EN) channels; other team members do speak other languages; alas not me
<wxl> !es | Guest16313
<ubottu> Guest16313: En este canal de lubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #lubuntu-es; escriba " /join #lubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lubot> <devikri> helo, in my gnome mpv, i cant play .mkv videos
<lubot> <devikri> is there a solution to play .mkv videos ?
<guiverc> @devikri, what release?
<wxl> i'm presuming bionic
<lubot> <devikri> @guiverc [<guiverc> @devikri, what release?], sorry its been solved
<lubot> <devikri> @wxl [<wxl> i'm presuming bionic], yes
<guiverc> :)
<wxl> works fine here
<wxl> i didn't even do anything XD
 * guiverc has mpv playing vids on my 18.04 in other room (paused currently) & hee on 20.04 too; but I don't recall if I did anything...
 * guiverc s:/hee/here
<lubot> <SerjSev> @Guest97800 [<Guest97800> I have an old computer with a single core processor and 512MB RAM m …], @Guest97800 watch out, i tried to install and it made 3 beeps for me.
<wxl> …right, because it could have— absolutely nothing— to do with lubuntu https://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000996.htm
<lubot> <SerjSev> Ik, it COULD. Maybe the computer is too old, maybe his ram or memory is bad? Maybe Lubuntu was too hard/big on the memory or ram that it caused 3 beeps?
<lubot> <SerjSev> Anything can happen
<wxl> that's the bios complaining before lubuntu even boots
<lubot> <SerjSev> Yeah maybe, mine crashed in the middle of the installation, it was sooo close to get installed and everything went wrong.
<wxl> did you check the hashes on the image?
<lubot> <SerjSev> What hashes
<wxl> there you go
<lubot> <SerjSev> No define the word lol
<wxl> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<wxl> here's the page in the manual that talks about verification https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.1/retrieving_the_image.html#downloading-the-image-via-http
<wxl> and here's the page that also suggests running the check for defects https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.3/installation.html
<wxl> incidentially that same requirement exists for every single flavor of ubuntu
<wxl> and for that matter, should really be applied to any iso download
<wxl> (windows included)
<lubot> <SerjSev> I'm good that you're telling these now, but its gone now. I cant go back and fix it.
<wxl> why not?
<lubot> <SerjSev> Because it's 3 beeps, i tried with my dad nothing worked by removing putting back memory, cleaning the dusts and etc. The only way left is to send it to a profession to do it
<wxl> ah yeah nothing to do with lubuntu. do you know what bios you have?
<lubot> <SerjSev> No, but it looked old. It's a like 10+ years old computer, i never opened it for years, only this year.
<wxl> yeah well i often like to say that linux can't fix broken XD
<lubot> <SerjSev> Ik
<lubot> <SerjSev> That's why if that happens to my 4gb ram laptop, i have a backup usb.
<wxl> how many memory chips you have in there?
<lubot> <SerjSev> I recovered windows 10 on it
<lubot> <SerjSev> In the old computer there is 2
<wxl> yeah well windows can't fix broken either X'''D
<lubot> <SerjSev> No broken not like 3 beeps
<lubot> <SerjSev> If it fails to load Lubuntu
<wxl> so i would try running it with just one of the chips in there. try them both separately. use different slots
<lubot> <SerjSev> Whatever
<lubot> <SerjSev> + come on Telegram this bot is weird
<wxl> life's hard
<lubot> <SerjSev> Do you think lubuntu runs on my laptop?
<lubot> <SerjSev> If i send you the main spects
<wxl> is it a powerpc?
<lubot> <SerjSev> It's a laptop
<wxl> sigh
<wxl> is it 32 or 64 bit? what processor? how much ram? how much disk?
<lubot> <SerjSev> SLOW DOWN im opening it
<lubot> <SerjSev> 32 bit … Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1037U @ 0.80GHz  0.80 GHz … RAM: 512gb ram
<lubot> <SerjSev> Local Disk 222GB
<wxl> disk is fine
<wxl> ram will work, but you'll be extremely limited in some cases. the modern web will be painfully slow
<lubot> <SerjSev> the disk should speed up my laptop
<wxl> eh
<wxl> i wouldn't expect that
<lubot> <SerjSev> https://consumer.apacer.com/eng/content.php?sn=917
<wxl> the cpu is not really very speedy but it can probably do the trick
<lubot> <SerjSev> im kidding, that's not my real spects
<lubot> <SerjSev> (Photo, 429x73) https://i.imgur.com/MbOOHbC.jpg
<lubot> <SerjSev> (Photo, 407x26) https://i.imgur.com/XTbTP27.jpg
<lubot> <SerjSev> do you see the pictures?
<wxl> you'll be fine
<lubot> <SerjSev> but the local disk is correct
<lubot> <SerjSev> so i didnt fake that :D
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [I'm good that you're telling these now, but its gone now. I cant go back and fix …], I told you about md5 remember? Do that before your next installation. -_-
<lubot> <SerjSev> you did?
<lubot> <SerjSev> i didnt know you when i was doing my old computer
<lubot> <SerjSev> :O you're a spy?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You came here after you nuked your old computer.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How can we tell you before that? 😏
<lubot> <SerjSev> @The_LoudSpeaker [I told you about md5 remember? Do that before your next installation. -_-], idk you said that lel
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Scroll up and see.
<The_LoudSpeaker> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lubot> <SerjSev> (Photo, 235x56) https://i.imgur.com/CPSvcXb.jpg isnt this correct?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> but one of those bits could be a 0 instead of a 1
<wxl> it's not an issue of size, but of correctness
<The_LoudSpeaker> !md5
<lubot> <SerjSev> (Photo, 335x204) https://i.imgur.com/5mWlE5A.jpg is this correct?
<The_LoudSpeaker> What luguito is dead?
<wxl> not listening.........
<lubot> <SerjSev> agh fine
<lubot> <SerjSev> fine
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> !md5], I had done this and got you the info. You even commented it was a bit long process. @SerjSev
<wxl> here https://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/md5.php
<lubot> <SerjSev> ill verify the thing
<wxl> enter "000" and "001" and see if you get the same result
<lubot> <SerjSev> 000
<lubot> <SerjSev> nope nothing
<wxl> on the aforementioned website
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 🤦🏻‍♂
<wxl> ^
<lubot> <SerjSev> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes from here?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> here https://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/md5.php], Here.
<wxl> yikes
<lubot> <SerjSev> what shall i do
<wxl> oh nevermind
<lubot> <SerjSev> uhumm
<wxl> go educate yourself: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptographic_hash_function
<lubot> <SerjSev> what the hell
<wxl> or perhaps more appropriately https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_verification
<The_LoudSpeaker> Someone get us noctua instead of luguito. That guy has become old.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> Someone get us noctua instead of luguito. That guy has become …], @teward001 @tsimonq2
<wxl> you want cutworms?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Who is cutworms ?
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noctua_(moth)
<wxl> technically they're not all cutworms but N. pronuba is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Large_yellow_underwing
<lubot> <SerjSev> well, than, I'm not verifying. Because I didn't get a clear & obvious guidance, send a youtube video if there is.
<wxl> it's very simple: if you don't verify then you have no way to ensure you're installing what you're supposed to install, which means all sorts of things could break inexplicably
<wxl> quoting from wikipedia ". A file can become corrupted by a variety of ways: faulty storage media, errors in transmission, write errors during copying or moving, software bugs, and so on. '
<lubot> <SerjSev> it's simple to understand why we need to do it, it's not simple to how to verify it, or it's simple but I didn't get an obvious and clear explanation.
<wxl> note "errors in transmission" (downloading) and "write errors during copying or moving" (putting the image on the installation media)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [well, than, I'm not verifying. Because I didn't get a clear & obvious guidance, …], I LITERALLY SENT YOU INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO DO IT WITH 7ZIP IN WINDOWS.
<wxl> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> ^^^^^^^^^^ THOSE ARE THE INSTRUCTIONS ^^^^^^^^^
<lubot> <SerjSev> @The_LoudSpeaker [I LITERALLY SENT YOU INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO DO IT WITH 7ZIP IN WINDOWS.], ow yeah, i didnt find an option for that.
<lubot> <SerjSev> i have the 7zip
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ubottu [<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checks …], I also sent this first. You said they were lengthy. So I told about 7zip.
<lubot> <SerjSev> can you show me from where and screenshot it please?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [ow yeah, i didnt find an option for that.], 🤦🏻‍♂ i don't have a windows system nearby else I'd send you a video.
<lubot> <SerjSev> okay 👍
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [can you show me from where and screenshot it please?], Just right click on the file. Read the options one by one. Else send screenshot of the right click menu. I will tell what to do.
<lubot> <SerjSev> i can when i open greenshot the menu is closing
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You your mobile phone.
<wxl> hahahahah
<lubot> <SerjSev> owh i will use my camera
<wxl> this is like the new "who's on first"
 * guiverc smiles
<lubot> <SerjSev> just send me the video please
<lubot> <SerjSev> :)
<wxl> you have to make it firt
<lubot> <devikri> excuse me
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I don't have a windows system to create a video.
<lubot> <SerjSev> hello
<lubot> <SerjSev> ow you have to create it
<lubot> <SerjSev> ill find a way to screenshot/capture the screen
<wxl> i don't have windows so you will have to XD
 * wxl cries
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [ill find a way to screenshot/capture the screen], Aaaree bhaiya use your mobile phone's camera. Ffs!
<lubot> <devikri> when i plug the earphone into the laptop, the sound doesn't want to switch to the earphone. the sound still appears from the main speaker
<lubot> <SerjSev> how dare your laptop
<lubot> <SerjSev> how dare it do that
<lubot> <SerjSev> your laptop will be grounded for 2 weeks
<lubot> <devikri> @devikri [when i plug the earphone into the laptop, the sound doesn't want to switch to th …], im using lubuntu bionic
<lubot> <SerjSev> (Photo, 1280x1193) https://i.imgur.com/1vFzkDM.jpg
<lubot> <SerjSev> which one
<lubot> <SerjSev> @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [<reply to image>], Oh you actually don't have those options. Might have used different installation settings. Open 7 zip from start menu and send screenshot of whole window.
<lubot> <SerjSev> the whole one?
<lubot> <SerjSev> ooh
<lubot> <SerjSev> okay
<wxl> no, only the 10% in the bottom left hand corner
<lubot> <devikri> @devikri [when i plug the earphone into the laptop, the sound doesn't want to switch to th …], is there any solution ?
<lubot> <SerjSev> (Photo, 1280x683) https://i.imgur.com/BJGVcx4.jpg
<lubot> <SerjSev> 10%?
<wxl> oh, i'm sorry 11.375%
<wxl> don't get it wrong
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @devikri [when i plug the earphone into the laptop, the sound doesn't want to switch to th …], Check the output device is set to earphones and not speakers. I don't exactly remember settings in bionic. But should be fairly simple and available in sound settings.
<wxl> if i t's any more or any less, it wont' work
<lubot> <SerjSev> greenshot doesnt work like that
<wxl> then greenshot needs to go to its room
<wxl> anyways here's your video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM2CE6zKvoo
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> anyways here's your video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM2CE6zKvoo], Yeah. Please try this.
<lubot> <SerjSev> but it aint 7zip
<wxl> OH NO
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [but it aint 7zip], Yeah. It ain't.
<wxl> THEN IT WON"T WORK
<lubot> <SerjSev> ow god, this is like roleplaying
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> THEN IT WON"T WORK], Holy ... We are doomed.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SerjSev [ow god, this is like roleplaying], Except in roleplay at least someone is having fun
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SerjSev [but it aint 7zip], Have you tried WinRar?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've heard it's much more effective
<lubot> <SerjSev> he told me about 7zip
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Don't forget to buy it though or you're going to have the CIA after you
<lubot> <SerjSev> i have winrar too
<lubot> <devikri> @The_LoudSpeaker [Check the output device is set to earphones and not speakers. I don't exactly re …], oh okay
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Don't we love the CIA?
<lubot> <SerjSev> nah im not paying
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> No. I love Modiji.
<wxl> i mean you could do that
<wxl> OR YOU COULD WATCH THE VIDEO
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> OR YOU COULD WATCH THE VIDEO], +inf
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And follow it line to line please.
<wxl> or we could keep talking in circles and totally avoid any helpful advice that's given
<wxl> ^^ that sounds fun
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SerjSev [<reply to image>], I found your problem, you're using OneDrive
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> or we could keep talking in circles and totally avoid any helpful advice t …], This is fun.
<lubot> <SerjSev> ik i hate that, but i closed it.
<lubot> <SerjSev> i stopped OneDrive running weeks ago
<wxl> dude you can't really get rid of onedrive
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [I found your problem, you're using OneDrive], Oh yes. That's why there is some options missing from 7zip menu.
<lubot> <SerjSev> how there it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SerjSev [i stopped OneDrive running weeks ago], Are you sure? Maybe you should check the hashes and confirm
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> dude you can't really get rid of onedrive], You can. I did.
<lubot> <SerjSev> OneDrive is grounded
<lubot> <SerjSev> where is the uninstall button
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SerjSev [where is the uninstall button], It's hiding under the install button
<wxl> no, it's like the amazon echo. every time you turn around there's a new one staring at you in the face.
<lubot> <SerjSev> (Photo, 457x136) https://i.imgur.com/dRYvl7M.jpg ow yeah...
<wxl> pwned
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> :)
<wxl> i bet you templeos would run faster than lubuntu
<lubot> <SerjSev> i dont think im going to uninstall that
<wxl> yeah don't uninstall templeos
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Best is to use windows LTSC. It is literally just windows 7 with windows 10 skin. Has no universal apps, etc. But I doubt you can get a hand at an iso of it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [i dont think im going to uninstall that], Why? Afraid?
<lubot> <SerjSev> No, that includes everything with it
<lubot> <SerjSev> (Photo, 966x545) https://i.imgur.com/KkauEbM.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So what? move anything you need from one drive to another drive on your system.
<lubot> <SerjSev> agh forget about it, ill do the video
<wxl> NO WAIT
<wxl> THIS IS SO MUCH EASIER
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Finally!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SerjSev [No, that includes everything with it], So you're going to install Linux but you're afraid of uninstalling spyware?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [So you're going to install Linux but you're afraid of uninstalling spyware?], XD
<lubot> <SerjSev> are you telling me that Linux is a spyware?
<wxl> no windows is
<lubot> <SerjSev> im doing the video
<wxl> BUT WAIT
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also. Please. Please. Do not try dual booting if you need an easy life.
<lubot> <SerjSev> what
<lubot> <SerjSev> who said about dual booting
<lubot> <SerjSev> lol
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [what], Nothing. wxl just just messing with you. Do the video.
<wxl> yeah you should triple boot instead
<lubot> <SerjSev> with what
<lubot> <SerjSev> lol
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I can help with getting mac booted.
<lubot> <SerjSev> windows+lubuntu+puppy?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SerjSev [windows+lubuntu+puppy?], Install Puppy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right on top of Windows
<wxl> YEAH PUPPY
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [windows+lubuntu+puppy?], Windows + lubuntu + templeos
<wxl> AND FREEDOS
<lubot> <SerjSev> no llol, my laptop isnt that old
<wxl> AND AMIGAOS
<wxl> AND TEMPLEOS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SerjSev [no llol, my laptop isnt that old], So install all of them!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I think you should just do a full install of arch. It will be very easy. Easier than lubuntu.
<wxl> hmmmmm
<wxl> gentoo
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I think an arch + chromeos will be good.
<wxl> rd/s/q/ C:\
<wxl> that ought to verify the ISO
<lubot> <SerjSev> (Photo, 1216x224) https://i.imgur.com/OdG2BmL.jpg what the hell
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> * rm /s /Q C:\
<wxl> get your glasses on buddy
<wxl> problem exists between keyboard and chair
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [<reply to image>], You need to probably install ceruil or put it in path if already installed.
<wxl> THERE IS NO CERUIL
<lubot> <SerjSev> ceruil?
 * wxl facepalms
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> THERE IS NO CERUIL], That is very much possible.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [ceruil?], The first word in the commands you entered
<wxl> that's like trying to run expoer
<lubot> <SerjSev> it's certutil
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Whatever.
<wxl> ah you found your glasses
<wxl> good
<lubot> <SerjSev> i dont put glasses
<wxl> oh hm
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> He is talking to me.
<wxl> problem must be more severe
<lubot> <SerjSev> (Photo, 1211x473) https://i.imgur.com/KHOFE5w.jpg agh now what
<wxl> what does it say?
<lubot> <SerjSev> it's in the picture
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Read it. It is the help menu.
<wxl> well to be fair, it's a poor error message
<wxl> i'll give you that
<lubot> <SerjSev> just tell me what to do
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Do a certutil -hashfile -?
<wxl> but the 2nd argument is supposed to be what?
<wxl> read the "usage" to figure out the answer
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Do a certutil -hashfile -?], Read its output and follow
<wxl> you can do it!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> read the "usage" to figure out the answer], +inf. READ.
<wxl> reading is hard
<lubot> <SerjSev> just tell me 1 thing to write
<wxl> use the actual filename
<wxl> the whole filename
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [just tell me 1 thing to write], 🤦🏻‍♂
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I give up.
<lubot> <SerjSev> lubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64(1) <
<wxl> wrong
<wxl> try again
<lubot> <SerjSev> lubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64(1)
<lubot> <SerjSev> ?
<wxl> still wrong
<lubot> <SerjSev> dude, im copy pasting like the video
<lubot> <SerjSev> what the hell is wrong
<wxl> apparently not
<wxl> well, you're not using the whole filename, like i said
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Abey saale. Stop trying to verify. Stop being so scared. Just do the installation you will be fine.
<wxl> it's also quite possible you're not in the right directory
<wxl> maybe do this:
<lubot> <SerjSev> @The_LoudSpeaker [Abey saale. Stop trying to verify. Stop being so scared. Just do the installatio …], wtf, you said verify ?!
<wxl> certutil -hashfile C:\THE_WHOLE_PATH_WHATEVER_IT_IS_BUT_YOU_HAVE_TO_FIGURE_IT_OUT_ON_YOUR_OWN\THE_WHOLE_FILENAME_WHICH_AGAIN_I'M_SURE_YOU_CAN_FIGURE_OUT md5
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev [wtf, you said verify ?!], Yeah verify but don't make us bleed with windows related issues/queries and spoonfeed you every command. If you can't follow the video, then read the help menu. If you can't do that. Then stfu.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It is a Lubuntu support channel.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Not windows one.
<wxl> OOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH here's a fun one for powershell: get-process | stop-process
<wxl> oh hm https://www.raymond.cc/blog/7-tools-verify-file-integrity-using-md5-sha1-hashes/2/
 * wxl drops the mic and waves godbye
<rickjiaren> hi , when i try to install a deb file, it says error. cannot satisfy dependencies. what should i do?
<maddy> hi
<The_LoudSpeaker> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<draven_> hey there what ebook should i get if i want to learn more about how to use lubuntu?
<wxl> manual.lubuntu.me
<draven_> ty
<draven_> thanks extremely useful
<draven_> ah so you guys are ideologically no longer the minimalist lightweight megalith you once were
<draven_> the new lubuntu still seems pretty legit
<wxl> we still are lightweight. it's always a goal. but we want to be functional and useful, too.
<wxl> i like to think of us as a lot more balanced, draven_
<wxl> out of all the flavors, we've still got the lowest footprint
<draven_> nice
<draven_> yeah lubuntu has always been super cool to me
<wxl> me too XD but it's extra special now
<wxl> LXQt and Calamares both are great projects and they're way easier to work with and get bugs fixed, etc.
#lubuntu 2019-12-28
<FORDRDNK> Hey anyone here have an ability to help with a DWA-131 Driver / install for it
<tomreyn> FORDRDNK: with questions which are not specific to your ubuntu flavour (such as hardware support), you are usually best served in #ubuntu
<tomreyn> when asking there, be sure to have the IDs in [square:brackets] from    lspci -nn | grep -i net    ready
<tomreyn> just the ones with a colon, to the end of the line(s)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> LXQt and Calamares both are great projects and they're way easier to work …], You mean lxqt upstream is easy?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<FORDRDNK> tomreyn thank you i'll look that way.  new to this but want a more secured system but still need to be able to utilize with work
<tomreyn> FORDRDNK: you'd just type this on the chat here all by itself: /join #ubuntu
<letitsnow> my sound finally works with Lubuntu 19.10 / kernel 5.3 hooray
<letitsnow> Thomson NEO10 netbook
<molnarmilan> hi
<molnarmilan> im Milan. i want to set to clock run backwards. how can i set this. because i wanna try watch --interval .45 sudo date --set -1sec and it's working but not the pernament solution
<molnarmilan> anybody help me?
<molnarmilan> and second problem i can't remove rtc_cmos in kernel because this module is can be change my system time and doesn't allow time to go backwards.
<molnarmilan> while active this module
<Ranger5> Hello people!
<Ranger5> Does any one know how to print an email from Trojita, there doesn't seem to be an option for it?
<Ranger5> I've been through the menus, tried "right click, select all" and still can't find a print option. Any one had the same problem?
#lubuntu 2019-12-29
<chieta10> i want to get alternate for 1.6 G iso files just for booting ... fsck and edit some partiiiition due to failed boot.... which distro shoul i choose?
<wxl> just use the mini.iso
<wxl> or really if you want something particularly useful trinity rescue disk or finnix
<rozelli_elli> hey guys anybody want to help me troubleshoot a sound problem
<rozelli_elli> the sound would cut out back on the lxde distro and some software configuration used to fix it...sometimes my laptop has sound and other more often it does not have sound....sound through the headphones work all the time
<rozelli_elli> i can take screenshots
<rozelli_elli> i have the new lxqt distro now
<rozelli_elli> laptop is not muted from the keyboard or anything like that...sound works through headphones but not trhough speakers...i did a fresh install a few days ago and noticed the problem
<rozelli_elli> https://i.postimg.cc/fWhXgQ4r/screen.jpg
<wxl> what was this "software configuration?"
<rozelli_elli> hmm not sure
<rozelli_elli> it was back on my lxde machine
<rozelli_elli> something to do with headphones i think
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> so first thing's first: it's unlikely your problem is specific to lubuntu. it will likely be solved in the exact same way in any other ubuntu flavor as they all use the same kernel modules and sound server
<rozelli_elli> indeed
<rozelli_elli> https://i.postimg.cc/ZYVRPGJ3/screen2.jpg
<rozelli_elli> ah i see...ty for halp
<wxl> i'll see if i can't google some sort of guess or another, but that's a really curious thing if it's intermittent
<wxl> s/google/duckduckgo/
<chieta10> noted, wxl for the rescue disk
<wxl> rozelli_elli: could you pastebin `lspci -nnk | grep -A 2 Audio` ?
<Ranger5> Hi guys, I tried this earlier but I think something went wrong my end, so I'll try again. Is it possible to print emails from the Trojita mail client? I can't find the option to do so in any of the menus. Any one had the same trouble?
<rozelli_elli> sorry
<rozelli_elli> i'm not sure what that means
<rozelli_elli> what is it that you are requesting i pastebin?
<rozelli_elli> ?
<rozelli_elli> you mean that command in the terminal?
<rozelli_elli> i am a noob
<wxl> yep
<rozelli_elli> sorry that took so long wxl
<rozelli_elli> https://i.postimg.cc/Cw2xMyhr/screen3.jpg
<rozelli_elli> i was afk
<rozelli_elli> i will hang out in this chat for a bit...i don't mean to bother you guys if you are busy
<rozelli_elli> hey i just fixed the audo
<rozelli_elli> audio*
<rozelli_elli> i was in firefox and i went to a site that said
<rozelli_elli> 'enable drm'
<rozelli_elli> or something to that effect
<rozelli_elli> and i clicked 'enable'
<rozelli_elli> and now sound is working properly...and i clicked this button from within firefox
<rozelli_elli> and now sound works for the whole system and not only firefox
<wxl> well life pulls us away from the keyboard every now and then
<wxl> anywho afaik that drm is just google widevine cdm
<wxl> unfortunately that doesn't help much
<wxl> my guess is maybe it restarted the sound server?
<rozelli_elli> ah i see
<rozelli_elli> when you say sound server do you mean something to the effect of
<rozelli_elli> 'restarted the sound board'
<wxl> pulseaudio
<rozelli_elli> ah ok
<rozelli_elli> so somehow caused pulseaudio to recognize it
<rozelli_elli> hey you know what...what's the quickest way also to format a flash drive in the new lubuntu?
<rozelli_elli> i ended up just using gparted
<wxl> it's really got no physical analogue. it's not really a sound board/mixer. it's a middleware between kernel modules and user interface
<wxl> you might have some clues in your logs as to what the error might be
<rozelli_elli> u guyd r awesome
<rozelli_elli> guys*
<wxl> but maybe running `pulseaudio -k` would be worth a go. if it helps, that's simply restarting pulseaudio.
<wxl> well you want the quickest or the easiest way XD
<rozelli_elli> nice!
<rozelli_elli> ty
<p0wder> hey. what would you recommend for encrypting a flash drive? luks or veracrpyt?
<lubot> <teward001> do you need it to be usable in other OSes?
<lubot> <teward001> or just your Lubuntu system?
<lubot> <teward001> if other OSes, VeraCrypt assuming you can put Veracrypt on the other systems.
<lubot> <teward001> if just your system, luks could probably do it
<lubot> <teward001> but i'd suggest just encrypting the data before writing it to the stick (PGP encryption, etc.)
<p0wder> mostly linux
<p0wder> hmm. i thought about doing that- its nothing confidential or anything
<p0wder> just want to make it so no one can have my data if i lose it
<lubot> <teward001> both are viable options, encrypting the disk or encrypting the data before putting it on the stick
<lubot> <teward001> VeraCrypt would be the easier option than LUKS IMO
<lubot> <teward001> but I usually don't encrypt the *disk* and just dump a VeraCrypt container (or some other file container mechanism) on the stick and then the stick can still be accessed but the data in the container is still at resk
<lubot> <teward001> rest*
<lubot> <teward001> rather than messing with full disk encrypton on external media
<p0wder> i was leaning towards veracrypt. never did a whole disk tho, just containers
<p0wder> wanted to check to see if luks would be better for that
<happyamos> I just installed the Spotify Snap in lubuntu, but it didn't create an app shortcut in the menu. How do I create one? I don't even know where snaps are installed.
<lubot> <kc2bez> happyamos: you may have to reboot for it to show in the menu.
<guiverc> happyamos, I would find what command runs it, spot<tab><tab> should autocomplete to show command, or provide a list which I'd expect to pick it, then use `whereis ` to locate where it's found  (/snap/)
<happyamos> ahh, whereis, got it!
<happyamos> great thanks folks!
<lubot> <kc2bez> `snap run NAMEOFSNAP` would start it too.
<wxl> i did not know that ^ i guess @kc2bez is the now the Official Lubuntu Expert™
<wxl> err Official Lubuntu SNAP Expert™
<lubot> <teward001> oyi wxl
<lubot> <kc2bez> Hah, I feel privliged to be crowned XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> err Official Lubuntu SNAP Expert™], XD
<lxe> Hello
<lubot> vinsci was added by: vinsci
<lubot> <SerjSev> @The_LoudSpeaker tell me the way to verify the iso file, step by step. :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev https://www.raymond.cc/blog/7-tools-verify-file-integrity-using-md5-sha1-hashes/2/
<The_LoudSpeaker> even if you delete the message on telegram, it remains in the irc.
<The_LoudSpeaker> :)
<happyamos> Issue, look at the bottom of my screen, how the window does not line up with the task bar, but hides behind it. https://paste.pics/7MVWN
<happyamos> Where do you edit the channel list that gets auto-joined in Quassel IRC?
<happyamos_> I found a way to hack the taskbar margin at the bottom using the OpenBox Settings manager, but that still doesn't seem right.
<kc2bez> happyamos: If you right click on the panel and go to configure panel is "Reserve space on display" ticked on? That should reserve the panel space for maximized windows. You can still manually slide a windo underneath but the maximized windows should respect it.
<happyamos> Wow, that was it! I must have ticked it off by accident, thanks!
<happyamos> Now I need to figure out window snap. If it's limited to keybindings, that's ok.
<kc2bez> Window snapping is limited to keybinds and would have to be added to the openbox config.
<kc2bez> We removed it because it interfered with the super key but it could be added back with another keybind instead.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> happyamos: window snap is not supported in 19.10. You can add it by manually by using openbox config. But I should warn you, it will be a dirty hack and I don't recommend it.
<happyamos> Keybindings are ok. How did the bindings interfere with the superkey?
<lubot> vnareyko was added by: vnareyko
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @happyamos [<happyamos> Keybindings are ok. How did the bindings interfere with the superkey …], If you set any binding with super key from openbox, the ones that are in lxqt-globalkeys (shortcut settings in menu) won't work.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You can set bindings of super key from shortcut settings.
<kc2bez> They left @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Sed.
<john-v> Hello y'all
<john-v> i'm testing a lubuntu distro in a VM
<john-v> i am really considering to change mint for Lubuntu, what do you think?
<kc2bez> john-v: We think Lubuntu is a great choice but we may be a bit biased :)
 * diogenes_ has never had good time with mint
<john-v> well, i like cinnamon mint but i need somethoing lighter 'cause my hardware is... well, is not a piece of shit but is not great either
<john-v> i'm planning on using it for some web app/flask stuff and maybe some android dev
<kc2bez> Lubuntu is the lightest of the official flavors. The modern web can be taxing however. What are your machine specifications?
<kc2bez> Also
<kc2bez> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<john-v> sorry, i was in the other part of the internet
<john-v> my card
<john-v> asrock QC5000M
<john-v> 4 Gigs of ram
<john-v> CPU a4-5050
<kc2bez> That should work. You may find yourself limited as to the number of tabs, etc. due to the amount of RAM but I have tested Lubuntu on machines with lower specs and they work fine.
<john-v> you think it can candle android studio?
<kc2bez> According to the specs at the bottom of this page https://developer.android.com/studio It should work, you may be on the low-end of that though.
<john-v> thank you, i think RAM is a must, lubuntu or mint, i feel bad for asking a googleable question
<kc2bez> No worries, happy to help.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @john-v [<john-v> thank you, i think RAM is a must, lubuntu or mint, i feel bad for askin …], I can easily run 30 tabs in Chrome with 6 gb of ram in Lubuntu. 4 seems to be a bit of a bottleneck.
<john-v> yeah, it feels like it, i think >12 is the right amout of RAM
<lubot> <ctisme> (Photo, 800x600) https://i.imgur.com/gahqEPq.jpg
<lubot> <ctisme> what if the sda5(ext4) formatted to ntfs... will the windows booting with grub or will the box not booting?
<Ranger5> Hi guys, does anyone know how to print emails from the Trojita mail client? The option seems to be missing from my menus.
<kc2bez> Ranger5: I don't think it is possible from within Trojita.
<kc2bez> The only option I can see is to save the message and open it with another program that can print.
<Ranger5> Isn't that a bit wierd though? Surely it's a basic function?
<kc2bez> It does indeed seem like it should be basic functionality.
<Ranger5> Well if that's the only way, that's what I'll do. It's a Shame though because I actually quite the program.
<Ranger5> kc2bez: Thanks for your help:)
<kc2bez> Sorry I didn't have a better answer, I like Trojita too.
<kc2bez> A feature request on their bug tracker might help.
<Ranger5> True, but I tried that with soemthing another program and it was ignored. Besides, there's not a lot of movement on Trojita development is there?
<kc2bez> It isn't overwhelming but there does seem to be some bugfixing.
<Ranger5> Another thing that I've missed with Trojita is Smileys, but that seems to be more of a Qt problem, is that right?
<kc2bez> I don't know the answer to that. It could be a font issue or the way fonts are handled in trojita.
